# Crisi energetica e inflazione - Corona, Putin, tasse e aziende che ci sguazzano. Parliamone.



## Tifo'o (18 Agosto 2022)

Ebbene, come da preventivo, si sta pian piano incominciando a lacrimare. Oltre all'inflazione, ora il problema più grave è la crisi energetica e con l'arrivo dell'inverno le cose andranno sempre più peggio. Il tutto grazie ai mostri gialli cinesi per incominciare, poi alle famosi sanzioni che si stanno rivelando un boomerang (Alla fine questi missili russi non finiscono ed i proiettili ci sono). A peggiorare ancora la cosa sono le tasse varie sull'energia oltre alle aziende, parecchie, che stanno sguazzando sopra scaricando il barile "Colpa11 della guerra in Ugraina".
La Germania andrà in recessione nel 2023 ed ovviamente seguiranno a ruota tutti gli altri..

Piaccia o meno, il gas Russo ci serviva come il pane


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ebbene, come da preventivo, si sta pian piano incominciando a lacrimare. Oltre all'inflazione, ora il problema più grave è la crisi energetica e con l'arrivo dell'inverno le cose andranno sempre più peggio. Il tutto grazie ai mostri gialli cinesi per incominciare, *poi alle famosi sanzioni che si stanno rivelando un boomerang (Alla fine questi missili russi non finiscono ed i proiettili ci sono)*. A peggiorare ancora la cosa sono le tasse varie sull'energia oltre alle aziende, parecchie, che stanno sguazzando sopra scaricando il barile "Colpa11 della guerra in Ugraina".
> La Germania andrà in recessione nel 2023 ed ovviamente seguiranno a ruota tutti gli altri..
> 
> Piaccia o meno, il gas Russo ci serviva come il pane



Direi che il problema principale è proprio questo.
Le nostre prostitute europee (i politici che malauguratamente ritroviamo in quasi ogni nazione europea) hanno pensato bene di auto-sabotarsi pur di non dire no agli USA.

Lasciamo perdere i gialli,i verdi,i russi e gli ucraini,parliamo di "noi" europei.
Come abbiamo fatto ad accettare delle auto-sanzioni per una guerra che non ci riguarda minimamente ?
Come abbiamo fatto a ridurci ad un semplice tappetino alla mercè delle potenze straniere ?
Quando inizieremo a muoverci veramente come "europa" e non come semplice marionetta ?


----------



## pazzomania (18 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ebbene, come da preventivo, si sta pian piano incominciando a lacrimare. Oltre all'inflazione, ora il problema più grave è la crisi energetica e con l'arrivo dell'inverno le cose andranno sempre più peggio. Il tutto grazie ai mostri gialli cinesi per incominciare, poi alle famosi sanzioni che si stanno rivelando un boomerang (Alla fine questi missili russi non finiscono ed i proiettili ci sono). A peggiorare ancora la cosa sono le tasse varie sull'energia oltre alle aziende, parecchie, che stanno sguazzando sopra scaricando il barile "Colpa11 della guerra in Ugraina".
> La Germania andrà in recessione nel 2023 ed ovviamente seguiranno a ruota tutti gli altri..
> 
> Piaccia o meno, il gas Russo ci serviva come il pane


Assolutamente si.

Ma ne usciremo quasi indenni come dalla pandemia, mi prendevo insulti per averlo scritto quando era "difficile" farlo nel pieno dei lockdown, come se fossi un criminale.
E stavolta il culo è il mio, non del ristoratore di turno.

Lavoro in un' azienda categorizzata in "divoratrice di energia"

Andrà cosi anche stavolta.
Non morirà nessuno, difficoltà sicuramente, ma se ne uscirà.

Sono molto più preoccupato delle varie guerre o pseudo-tali, che dall' aumento dell' inflazione e la recessione economica se fossero roba di uno o due anni.

Se vai indietro di qualche anno, ho sempre scritto che la soluzione agli immensi debiti pubblici erano due:
- guerra

oppure:
- inflazione

Il tavolo è servito.

Vedremo come andrà a finire, speriamo solo con un po' di inflazione e recessione economica.
Sarebbe quasi auspicabile.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (18 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Direi che il problema principale è proprio questo.
> Le nostre prostitute europee (i politici che malauguratamente ritroviamo in quasi ogni nazione europea) hanno pensato bene di auto-sabotarsi pur di non dire no agli USA.
> 
> Lasciamo perdere i gialli,i verdi,i russi e gli ucraini,parliamo di "noi" europei.
> ...


I benpensanti ti direbbero, dopo averti dato del nazista, che è giusto fare sacrifici per la libertà del popolo ucraino. Magari te lo dicono dalla loro barca a vela o casa a Cortina...


----------



## Djici (18 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ebbene, come da preventivo, si sta pian piano incominciando a lacrimare. Oltre all'inflazione, ora il problema più grave è la crisi energetica e con l'arrivo dell'inverno le cose andranno sempre più peggio. Il tutto grazie ai mostri gialli cinesi per incominciare, poi alle famosi sanzioni che si stanno rivelando un boomerang (Alla fine questi missili russi non finiscono ed i proiettili ci sono). A peggiorare ancora la cosa sono le tasse varie sull'energia oltre alle aziende, parecchie, che stanno sguazzando sopra scaricando il barile "Colpa11 della guerra in Ugraina".
> La Germania andrà in recessione nel 2023 ed ovviamente seguiranno a ruota tutti gli altri..
> 
> Piaccia o meno, il gas Russo ci serviva come il pane


In Belgio un'azienda che produce elettricità SOLO CON IL VENTO ha moltiplicato i suoi prezzi per 4.
Come se avessero costi quadruplicati...
Ci stanno prendendo per le palle.
Ma non e nemmeno questione di Putin... Sono farabutti europei che stanno approfittando della situazione.
Inoltre l'amento del prezzo del energia e iniziato prima della guerra in Ucraina.
Di certo tutto il resto tra Putin e sanzioni non sta aiutando.
Però queste società europee che ci stanno prendendo alla gola le farei tutte fallire.


----------



## Raryof (18 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Direi che il problema principale è proprio questo.
> Le nostre prostitute europee (i politici che malauguratamente ritroviamo in quasi ogni nazione europea) hanno pensato bene di auto-sabotarsi pur di non dire no agli USA.
> 
> Lasciamo perdere i gialli,i verdi,i russi e gli ucraini,parliamo di "noi" europei.
> ...


Quando tornerai a ragionare da solo e dopo la fine dell'€, l'€ è la catena, non c'è niente da fare, la distruzione dell'occidente europeo parte da lontano e ha diverse tappe, in primis la cessione di sovranità monetaria e già con quello sei entrato in un meccanismo in cui hai ceduto pure tutto ciò che gira attorno al sistema paese, interessi politici, strategici, geopolitici, ovviamente finanziari, sei stato incatenato e hai pensato che la chiave fosse rimanere fermi e al sicuro, mentre tutto il mondo vicino era interessato ad essere salvato dall'Ue e dalla moneta unica (che non è manco vero), il contentino che è stato dato, anche se nuove entrate hanno sempre portato nuovi costi e ulteriori debiti.
E lo avete visto tutti, i paesi europei sono andati contro i propri interessi perché abbiamo una classe politica talmente marcia ed illogica che andare contro i nostri interessi è stato fatto passare come cosa buona e giusta, come se tutto fosse stato provvisorio e senza pensare al poi, poi i "tecnici" lasciano e non cambia nulla, come sempre, il costo da pagare quando vieni manipolato internamente e accetti di essere vassallo e nella parte dei semper giusti.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Assolutamente si.
> 
> Ma ne usciremo quasi indenni come dalla pandemia, mi prendevo insulti per averlo scritto quando era "difficile" farlo nel pieno dei lockdown, come se fossi un criminale.
> E stavolta il culo è il mio, non del ristoratore di turno.
> ...


Chiaro

Io sono uno di quelli che continua a credere che gli occidentali (in generale) mangiano ancora bene..

Fino quando non vedrò situazione tipo Iraq o SriLanka con la popolazione che entra in parlamento e mette il caos, significa solo una cosa che si soffre ma si può ancora tenere..

Forse è tutto un complotto orchestrato per testare quanto la popolazione è scema in generale o comunque quanto sono disposti a supportare tutto prima che inizinino a mettere fuoco e fiamme tutto. Non lo so.. sarò io complottista


----------



## pazzomania (18 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Chiaro
> 
> Io sono uno di quelli che continua a credere che gli occidentali (in generale) mangiano ancora bene..
> 
> ...


Le questioni ENORMI come questa non sono controllabili al dettaglio.

Se nessun "folle" decide di suicidarsi, dovremmo farcela anche questa volta


----------



## pazzomania (18 Agosto 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> In Belgio un'azienda che produce elettricità SOLO CON IL VENTO ha moltiplicato i suoi prezzi per 4.
> Come se avessero costi quadruplicati...
> Ci stanno prendendo per le palle.
> Ma non e nemmeno questione di Putin... Sono farabutti europei che stanno approfittando della situazione.
> ...



Va beh, pure il pellet è duplicato ma i costi di produzione sicuramente no.

E' la legge del mercato, che ci vuoi fare.

In questi giorni sul mainstream è un tripudio di interviste ad imprenditori con bollette quintuplicate o decuplicate.
Non capisco come sia possibile, dove lavoro io spendiamo più in corrente elettrica che in personale quasi, eppure sono aumentate """"soltanto""""" del 40%


----------



## Djici (18 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Va beh, pure il pellet è duplicato ma i costi di produzione sicuramente no.
> 
> E' la legge del mercato, che ci vuoi fare.


Li manderei in galera.
Come fai a chiedere 8.000 euro a l'anno?
Ma scherziamo?
Spero che questo spinga la popolazione a mettere panelli solari.
Poi vediamo se fanno ancora record d'incassi.
Maledetti.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Agosto 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Li manderei in galera.
> Come fai a chiedere 8.000 euro a l'anno?
> Ma scherziamo?
> Spero che questo spinga la popolazione a mettere panelli solari.
> ...



I pannelli solari sono ancora sconvenienti se non te li regala lo stato ( quindi i contribuenti)

Non è ancora tempo.

Non me ne intendo, ma quanto tempo manca ad avere pannelli solari ultra-mega-fantasticamente performanti?
@Tifo'o mica è il tuo settore?


----------



## Devil man (18 Agosto 2022)

ma Draghi non doveva aggiustare tutto ?


----------



## Dexter (18 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ebbene, come da preventivo, si sta pian piano incominciando a lacrimare. Oltre all'inflazione, ora il problema più grave è la crisi energetica e con l'arrivo dell'inverno le cose andranno sempre più peggio. Il tutto grazie ai mostri gialli cinesi per incominciare, poi alle famosi sanzioni che si stanno rivelando un boomerang (Alla fine questi missili russi non finiscono ed i proiettili ci sono). A peggiorare ancora la cosa sono le tasse varie sull'energia oltre alle aziende, parecchie, che stanno sguazzando sopra scaricando il barile "Colpa11 della guerra in Ugraina".
> La Germania andrà in recessione nel 2023 ed ovviamente seguiranno a ruota tutti gli altri..
> 
> Piaccia o meno, il gas Russo ci serviva come il pane


L'UE é l'organizzazione peggiore mai concepita sulla faccia della terra. Sta tutto lì il problema.


----------



## Dexter (18 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> ma Draghi non doveva aggiustare tutto ?


Ha sistemato tutto infatti, intendeva i suoi conti offshore


----------



## Djici (18 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> I pannelli solari sono ancora sconvenienti se non te li regala lo stato ( quindi i contribuenti)
> 
> Non è ancora tempo.
> 
> Non me ne intendo, ma quanto tempo manca ad avere pannelli solari ultra-mega-fantasticamente performanti?


Veramente più aumenta il prezzo del elettricità e più velocemente il costo viene abbattuto.
Sembra che ormai te lo ripaghi in 7-8 anni. Non mi sembra male.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Agosto 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Veramente più aumenta il prezzo del elettricità e più velocemente il costo viene abbattuto.
> Sembra che ormai te lo ripaghi in 7-8 anni. Non mi sembra male.


Coi prezzi di oggi, magari si.


----------



## Dexter (18 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> I pannelli solari sono ancora sconvenienti se non te li regala lo stato ( quindi i contribuenti)
> 
> Non è ancora tempo.
> 
> ...


Per una casa autonoma privata sono già sufficienti a sostenere tutto. Se hai qualcosa da parte é tempo, eccome se é tempo... limitatamente alla tua abitazione s intende, poi per il resto é tutt'altra storia


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> I pannelli solari sono ancora sconvenienti se non te li regala lo stato ( quindi i contribuenti)
> 
> Non è ancora tempo.
> 
> ...


Non, non è il mio campo quello dei pannelli voltaici.. in Danimarca non è un grande affare visto che il sole non c'è praticamente mai e quando c'è il sole devi comunque fare i conti con l'ombra. Inoltre l'investimento è davvero caro e quelli che 

In Italia già avrebbe più senso visto che avete più luce solare
Ma è una tecnologia ancora in via di sviluppo niente a che fare con ad esempio le turbine aeoliche 

Io continuo a dirlo e ripetermi fino allo sfinimento

Per coprire il fabbisogno di questa popolazione che consuma, consuma e consuma e dunque produce produce e produce hai bisogno di ogni forma di fonte di energie. 
Però noi siamo sempre a lamentarci vogliamo tutto ma zero rischi 
Il nucleare non va bene che è pericoloso
Carbone e Petrolio non vanno bene inquinano
altre fonti non vanno bene perchè costano al cittadino troppe tasse per finanziamento ed investimento.

Bisogna essere realisti .. se vuoi salvare il pianeta devi per forza sacrificare qualcosa, le nostre "comodità".
Se vogliamo continuare a vivere nelle nostre comodità allora devi mangiare tutto quello che c'è da mangiare in termini di fonti energetiche.

Prima lo capiremo meglio è.

Io credo che l'unica soluzione realista ad oggi è il nucleare. Non inquina direttamente ed è efficiente
Certo hai il rischio di scorregge radioattive e soprattutto sicurezza (ma in 60 anni nessuna centrale nucleare è saltata per errori diciamo umani nell mondo occidentale)


----------



## pazzomania (18 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non, non è il mio campo quello dei pannelli voltaici.. in Danimarca non è un grande affare visto che il sole non c'è praticamente mai e quando c'è il sole devi comunque fare i conti con l'ombra. Inoltre l'investimento è davvero caro e quelli che
> 
> In Italia già avrebbe più senso visto che avete più luce solare
> Ma è una tecnologia ancora in via di sviluppo niente a che fare con ad esempio le turbine aeoliche
> ...


Purtroppo la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca è un mantra in Italia.

Io sono favorevole al nucleare, ma penso sia tardi, materialmente tardi.
Metterei turbine eoliche e pannelli solari dappertutto.

Avrà un costo, ma se devi fare 20 centrali nucleari, mica sono gratis neppure quelle.

Non so come funziona, ma con migliaia di chilometri di coste userei pure i sistemi che sfruttano il moto ondoso.
Frega un caxxo del panorama.


----------



## GP7 (18 Agosto 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Veramente più aumenta il prezzo del elettricità e più velocemente il costo viene abbattuto.
> Sembra che ormai te lo ripaghi in 7-8 anni. Non mi sembra male.


Oggi, con i diversi incentivi accessibili e nonostante il caro materiali, installare un impianto fotovoltaico deve essere priorità. Ogni giorno atteso in più è un giorno perso.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ebbene, come da preventivo, si sta pian piano incominciando a lacrimare. Oltre all'inflazione, ora il problema più grave è la crisi energetica e con l'arrivo dell'inverno le cose andranno sempre più peggio. Il tutto grazie ai mostri gialli cinesi per incominciare, poi alle famosi sanzioni che si stanno rivelando un boomerang (Alla fine questi missili russi non finiscono ed i proiettili ci sono). A peggiorare ancora la cosa sono le tasse varie sull'energia oltre alle aziende, parecchie, che stanno sguazzando sopra scaricando il barile "Colpa11 della guerra in Ugraina".
> La Germania andrà in recessione nel 2023 ed ovviamente seguiranno a ruota tutti gli altri..
> 
> Piaccia o meno, il gas Russo ci serviva come il pane



Qui in Germania ho visto lettere con aumenti del 300% sul prezzo del gas precedente. Sara un inverno di fuoco. Con tutti questi aumenti il consumo privato di servizi sara in calo catastrofico in qualche mese.

Aggiungo che il cambiamento climatico - come ampiamente previsto - ora inizia a costarci caro, piu caro del combattimento.
L'aridita nella zona del Po, ma anche piu meno dapertutto in Europa si fara sentire per tantissimi beni. 
Il Reno in Germania al momento sembra un ruscello e tante navi di trasporto non lo possono piu utilizzare o perlomeno con carichi molto piu bassi. Con le supply chain 'just in time' si prevedono ritardi nella produzione che possono accellerare un movimento verso la recessione.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Agosto 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> In Belgio un'azienda che produce elettricità SOLO CON IL VENTO ha moltiplicato i suoi prezzi per 4.
> Come se avessero costi quadruplicati...
> Ci stanno prendendo per le palle.
> Ma non e nemmeno questione di Putin... Sono farabutti europei che stanno approfittando della situazione.
> ...


avevo postato un grafico ufficiale a riguardo, grosso aumento fino a gennaio e poi un altro grosso picco a inizio luglio quando hanno tagliato il nord stream. Stiamo saturando sempre più il sistema economico aggiungengo flagelli su flagelli e decisioni ridicole. Probabilmente toccheremo il fondo e poi i più longevi e fortunati si godranno la risalita


----------



## Mauricio (18 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> avevo postato un grafico ufficiale a riguardo, grosso aumento fino a gennaio e poi un altro grosso picco a inizio luglio quando hanno tagliato il nord stream. Stiamo saturando sempre più il sistema economico aggiungengo flagelli su flagelli e decisioni ridicole. Probabilmente toccheremo il fondo e poi i più longevi e fortunati si godranno la risalita


Il grafico dei prezzi del TTF è pubblico e disponibile a tutti: i prezzi stavano aumentando da estate 2021. A posteriori evidentemente si stava già avendo qualche avvisaglia di quello sarebbe successo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Assolutamente si.
> 
> Ma ne usciremo quasi indenni come dalla pandemia, mi prendevo insulti per averlo scritto quando era "difficile" farlo nel pieno dei lockdown, come se fossi un criminale.
> E stavolta il culo è il mio, non del ristoratore di turno.
> ...


Uno o due anni? la famosa luce dal tunnel te la ricordi? Bhe questo è il culmine di quella stessa crisi.. 
e non mi pare sia mai cessata..

Ma rimani ottimista! solo non prendertela se non ci riuscirai! La colpa non sarà tua.. ma da un sistema economico mondiale che non aveva futuro fin dall'inizio!


----------



## pazzomania (18 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Uno o due anni? la famosa luce dal tunnel te la ricordi? Bhe questo è il culmine di quella stessa crisi..
> e non mi pare sia mai cessata..


Lo so che alcuni vivono con l' incubo covid, ma per me e la mia vita è finito esattamente quando previsto: luglio 2021
So che non è "totalmente" finito in senso letterale, ma non incide manco per lo 0,1 % sulla mia vita da tanto tempo.
Come ho spesso detto la mia solidarietà va solo per quei dipendenti di titolari FOLLI che per la paura la gente non vada a lavorare approfittando della positività, devono passare la giornata al lavoro con la mascherina.
Quando poi vai in giro e non la indossa praticamente nessuno da nessuna parte, demenziale.
Ma è un argomento trito e ritrito, quindi usciamone finchè siamo in tempo 



Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ma rimani ottimista! solo non prendertela se non ci riuscirai! La colpa non sarà tua.. ma da un sistema economico mondiale che non aveva futuro fin dall'inizio!


Ottimismo e pessimismo non fanno parte da mai al mio approccio alla vita.
Sono semplici considerazioni, finchè c'è la salute mia e dei miei cari, non mi spaventa nulla e cascherò sempre in piedi in qualche modo.

Era solo una considerazione, come ho detto, personale.

In fondo, anche durante il lockdown pareva fossimo tutti destinati a campare di pane e acqua per l' eternità, invece senza sto casino in Ucraina, tutto era tornato come prima e nessuno che conosco era morto di fame.

Comunque amen, tanto son sempre le stesse cose che scriviamo.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (18 Agosto 2022)

L'inflazione c'era già prima della guerra, tant'è che ho passato l'autunno e l'inverno al freddo per risparmiare sul gas. La guerra ovviamente ha acuito. LA GUERRA, non le sanzioni. 
Riguardo a queste ultime, chiaramente non sono senza conseguenze. Ma dire che sono un boomerang quando l'Italia ha una previsione di crescita del 3,4% e la Russia una previsione di decrescita del 6% direi che è un attimino avventato. 
Poi per carità, la posizione di chi non vuole le sanzioni per questioni di principio non la condivido ma è legittima. Ci aspettano tempi duri in ogni caso. 
Ah tra l'altro sono in recessione pure gli USA, ossia quelli che a detta di tutti sono "gli unici a guadagnarci".


----------



## pazzomania (18 Agosto 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> L'inflazione c'era già prima della guerra, tant'è che ho passato l'autunno e l'inverno al freddo per risparmiare sul gas. La guerra ovviamente ha acuito. LA GUERRA, non le sanzioni.
> Riguardo a queste ultime, chiaramente non sono senza conseguenze. Ma dire che sono un boomerang quando l'Italia ha una previsione di crescita del 3,4% e la Russia una previsione di decrescita del 6% direi che è un attimino avventato.
> Poi per carità, la posizione di chi non vuole le sanzioni per questioni di principio non la condivido ma è legittima. Ci aspettano tempi duri in ogni caso.
> Ah tra l'altro sono in recessione pure gli USA, ossia quelli che a detta di tutti sono "gli unici a guadagnarci".


L' inflazione è stata maggiore PRIMA DELLA GUERRA, nel comparto industriale.
Eccetto quella energetica, chiaramente.

Altrettanto chiaramente, ora si sta ripercuotendo sul consumatore finale, era un processo lungo.

Ma quando vedevo i materiali triplicare, è successo con largo anticipo rispetto a quando il "consumatore finale" si è poi accorto.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Agosto 2022)

Ieri sul mesaggero è stato pubblicato un articolo riguardante le bollette delle grandi aziende.
Come esempio hanno indagato sulle bollette di una azienda di conserve.

Azienda che nello stesso periodo del 2021 aveva speso 120 mila € mentre quest'anno,per 15 giorni di lavoro,l'importo è salito ad oltre 970.000€ 
Questo in risposta all'utente che ieri nell'altra discussione chiedeva di fare dei "piccoli" sacrifici ancora per 1-2 anni per aiutare il popolo ucraino  
Qui rischiamo di finire tutti a gambe all'aria,altro che piccoli sacrifici.


----------



## pinopalm (18 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Purtroppo la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca è un mantra in Italia.
> 
> Io sono favorevole al nucleare, ma penso sia tardi, materialmente tardi.
> Metterei turbine eoliche e pannelli solari dappertutto.
> ...


Io ho qualche dubbio sui pannelli solari. Se c’è qualche esperto sarebbe il benvenuto per schiarirmi questi dubbi. Dunque i pannelli durano circa una quindicina d'anni, ma qualcuno mi dice qualcosa sul loro bilancio energetico? Io ho visto cose contrastanti al proposito dipendendo da quale lato sta chi fa i calcoli. Quando parlo di bilancio energetico mi riferisco a quanta energia si usa per produrli rispetto a quella prodotta. Il rendimento di produzione di un pannello solare al giorno d'oggi e' molto basso e in quindici anni si richia di non produrre la quantità d'energia usata per fabbricarli. Un' altra cosa di cui non si parla e' di come liberarsene perché sono fatti di materiali altamente tossici, e questo e' qualcosa che rientrerebbe nei costi. Detto questo, io sono in favore del solare ma quello prodotto via gli specchi, anche se li' ci sono molti problemi. Mantenere gli specchi puliti e sono necessarie grandi estensioni. Per questo si utilizzano molto spesso i deserti, anche se poi gli ecologisti saltano fuori e parlano dell'ecosistema cambiato e gli uccelli che vengono bruciati istantaneamente quando attraversano l'area di riflessione degli specchi. Anche l'eolico, a parte il panorama, ha i suoi problemi. Non so se avete visto foto di eliche che sono volate via per fare a pezzi automobili dove sono ricadute. Poi c’è il problema del vuoto di pressione dietro le eliche, che ammazza tutti i pipistrelli che ci ci volano con conseguenze sugli insetti che non sono più' mangiati da loro e fanno diminuire i raccolti. Comunque la mia visione e di investire, come si fa in finanza, su un paniere diversificato di produzione energetica. Per esempio una combinazione di solare, eolico e nucleare, col nucleare che interviene per coprire i buchi (che sono notevoli) di produzione del solare e dell'eolico. Questo richiede una griglia di distribuzione flessibile e bene adattata a soddisfare la richiesta a seconda delle ore di consumo.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Agosto 2022)

Musei vaticani, ma dove vogliamo andare..


----------



## Djici (18 Agosto 2022)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Io ho qualche dubbio sui pannelli solari. Se c’è qualche esperto sarebbe il benvenuto per schiarirmi questi dubbi. Dunque i pannelli durano circa una quindicina d'anni, ma qualcuno mi dice qualcosa sul loro bilancio energetico? Io ho visto cose contrastanti al proposito dipendendo da quale lato sta chi fa i calcoli. Quando parlo di bilancio energetico mi riferisco a quanta energia si usa per produrli rispetto a quella prodotta. Il rendimento di produzione di un pannello solare al giorno d'oggi e' molto basso e in quindici anni si richia di non produrre la quantità d'energia usata per fabbricarli. Un' altra cosa di cui non si parla e' di come liberarsene perché sono fatti di materiali altamente tossici, e questo e' qualcosa che rientrerebbe nei costi. Detto questo, io sono in favore del solare ma quello prodotto via gli specchi, anche se li' ci sono molti problemi. Mantenere gli specchi puliti e sono necessarie grandi estensioni. Per questo si utilizzano molto spesso i deserti, anche se poi gli ecologisti saltano fuori e parlano dell'ecosistema cambiato e gli uccelli che vengono bruciati istantaneamente quando attraversano l'area di riflessione degli specchi. Anche l'eolico, a parte il panorama, ha i suoi problemi. Non so se avete visto foto di eliche che sono volate via per fare a pezzi automobili dove sono ricadute. Poi c’è il problema del vuoto di pressione dietro le eliche, che ammazza tutti i pipistrelli che ci ci volano con conseguenze sugli insetti che non sono più' mangiati da loro e fanno diminuire i raccolti. Comunque la mia visione e di investire, come si fa in finanza, su un paniere diversificato di produzione energetica. Per esempio una combinazione di solare, eolico e nucleare, col nucleare che interviene per coprire i buchi (che sono notevoli) di produzione del solare e dell'eolico. Questo richiede una griglia di distribuzione flessibile e bene adattata a soddisfare la richiesta a seconda delle ore di consumo.


Ha ragione a pensare e farti tutte queste domande.
Ma io onestamente del bilancio energetico in questo momento mi frega il giusto. Mi basterebbe già che sia economicamente vantaggioso.
Ma mi rendo conto che sto sbagliando e che dovrei pensare anche a tutte quelle cose che hai citato.


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Agosto 2022)

_"Ci vogliono più sanzioni al nostro principale fornitore energetico e naturalmente ci vuole più libero mercato nell'energia: chi può pagare paga, gli altri chiu-do-no! Il mercato funziona così e chi non ci sta se ne vada su Marte. Se siete povery, chiudete baracca a burattini e lasciate fare impresa a chi la sa fare e se la può permettere per capacità e mezzi; non abbiamo finito: ci vuole più globalizzazione, ovviamente. No all'intervento dello Stato, in nessuna forma. Lo Stato rimanga fuori dall'economia"._

Movimento Nazionale Industriali per Draghi


----------



## kYMERA (19 Agosto 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Veramente più aumenta il prezzo del elettricità e più velocemente il costo viene abbattuto.
> Sembra che ormai te lo ripaghi in 7-8 anni. Non mi sembra male.


In realtà i pannelli costano molto poco, il problema è che chi te li monta fa quei servizi chiavi in mano in cui ti sparano dei prezzoni assurdi e ti fanno credere che costano tantissimo.
ci sono vari portali in Italia che ti vendono tutto il materiale, spenderai al massimo 3k/4k per un 4.5kw.
Il problema è trovare qualcuno che te li monta (e anche li è lavoro di mezza giornata) visto che tutti vogliono spararti il fatturono da 18/20k a cui farti credere che ti fanno lo sconto in fattura del 50%


----------



## Swaitak (19 Agosto 2022)

riporto qui, dato che si parla di energia.

*Annunciata da Gazprom la sospensione del gasdotto Nord Stream, dal 31 agosto al 2 settembre 
''per manutenzione''. 
I prezzi schizzano.*


----------



## Blu71 (19 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> riporto qui, dato che si parla di energia.
> 
> *Annunciata da Gazprom la sospensione del gasdotto Nord Stream, dal 31 agosto al 2 settembre
> ''per manutenzione''.
> I prezzi schizzano.*



In attesa del fallimento della Russia stiamo fallendo noi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> In attesa del fallimento della Russia stiamo fallendo noi.



Non sei contento ?
Forse i soloni europei miravano proprio a questo.


----------



## UDG (19 Agosto 2022)

Purtroppo con lo scambio sul posto che verrà abolito a fine 2024, e che a partire da fine dicembre 2022 non potrà più essere sottoscritto, mettere un impianto fotovoltaico non sarà più conveniente


----------



## Swaitak (19 Agosto 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Purtroppo con lo scambio sul posto che verrà abolito a fine 2024, e che a partire da fine dicembre 2022 non potrà più essere sottoscritto, mettere un impianto fotovoltaico non sarà più conveniente


tra 2 anni entra a pieno regime una giga factory di pannelli made in Italy (con Sharp-Eni), se non hanno intenzioni brutte tipo riservarli a Germania e Francia, qualcosa faranno secondo me.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Agosto 2022)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Io ho qualche dubbio sui pannelli solari. Se c’è qualche esperto sarebbe il benvenuto per schiarirmi questi dubbi. Dunque i pannelli durano circa una quindicina d'anni, ma qualcuno mi dice qualcosa sul loro bilancio energetico? Io ho visto cose contrastanti al proposito dipendendo da quale lato sta chi fa i calcoli. Quando parlo di bilancio energetico mi riferisco a quanta energia si usa per produrli rispetto a quella prodotta. Il rendimento di produzione di un pannello solare al giorno d'oggi e' molto basso e in quindici anni si richia di non produrre la quantità d'energia usata per fabbricarli. Un' altra cosa di cui non si parla e' di come liberarsene perché sono fatti di materiali altamente tossici, e questo e' qualcosa che rientrerebbe nei costi. Detto questo, io sono in favore del solare ma quello prodotto via gli specchi, anche se li' ci sono molti problemi. Mantenere gli specchi puliti e sono necessarie grandi estensioni. Per questo si utilizzano molto spesso i deserti, anche se poi gli ecologisti saltano fuori e parlano dell'ecosistema cambiato e gli uccelli che vengono bruciati istantaneamente quando attraversano l'area di riflessione degli specchi. Anche l'eolico, a parte il panorama, ha i suoi problemi. Non so se avete visto foto di eliche che sono volate via per fare a pezzi automobili dove sono ricadute. Poi c’è il problema del vuoto di pressione dietro le eliche, che ammazza tutti i pipistrelli che ci ci volano con conseguenze sugli insetti che non sono più' mangiati da loro e fanno diminuire i raccolti. Comunque la mia visione e di investire, come si fa in finanza, su un paniere diversificato di produzione energetica. Per esempio una combinazione di solare, eolico e nucleare, col nucleare che interviene per coprire i buchi (che sono notevoli) di produzione del solare e dell'eolico. Questo richiede una griglia di distribuzione flessibile e bene adattata a soddisfare la richiesta a seconda delle ore di consumo.



Ciao Pino.

D'accordo con te. I pannelli solari sarebbero una soluzione ideale, ma le loro performances si degradano con il tempo, abbisognano di irraggiamento solare consistente e sono necessari parecchi pannelli per arrivare a potenze significative.

Molti credono che con un paio di pannelli si riesca a mandare avanti una lavatrice, ad esempio. Beh, per ora è già tanto se ci alimenti una lampada a bassa energia. Ci vogliono ettari di pannelli per il fabbisogno industriale, e non so se basta.

Inoltre il materiale deve essere silicio purissimo, drogato con elementi del III/V gruppo. In pratica è la solita tecnologia dei circuiti integrati elettronici.

Credo l'eolico sia marginale, il costo delle strutture è secondo me troppo alto, senza pensare all'impatto volumetrico ed ambientale.

Io continuo a pensare che l'unica via d'uscita a breve/medio termine è il nucleare a fissione.


----------



## mil77 (19 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> I pannelli solari sono ancora sconvenienti se non te li regala lo stato ( quindi i contribuenti)
> 
> Non è ancora tempo.
> 
> ...


Io ho i pannelli solari e fotovoltaici con pompa di calore. Il grosso vantaggio non è sul risparmio sulla corrente elettrica, ma sul fatto che, se vuoi, non usi mai più il gas in vita tua.


----------



## pinopalm (19 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ciao Pino.
> 
> D'accordo con te. I pannelli solari sarebbero una soluzione ideale, ma le loro performances si degradano con il tempo, abbisognano di irraggiamento solare consistente e sono necessari parecchi pannelli per arrivare a potenze significative.
> 
> ...


Credi davvero che, per esempio, in Italia sia possibile il nucleare a breve termine? Non e' lontanamente pensabile. L' Italia ha perso il treno del nucleare molto tempo fa'. Guarda invece la Francia che ha più' del 70% dell' elettricità prodotta dal nucleare, e questo le ha permesso di essere competitiva industrialmente anche avendo un costo di manodopera molto più elevato che in Italia. Le scelte si pagano....


----------



## gabri65 (19 Agosto 2022)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Credi davvero che, per esempio, in Italia sia possibile il nucleare a breve termine? Non e' lontanamente pensabile. L' Italia ha perso il treno del nucleare molto tempo fa'. Guarda invece la Francia che ha più' del 70% dell' elettricità prodotta dal nucleare, e questo le ha permesso di essere competitiva industrialmente anche avendo un costo di manodopera molto più elevato che in Italia. Le scelte si pagano....



Ah, certo che no. Purtroppo è così, ci siamo suicidati, ed adesso ne paghiamo le conseguenze.

Nonostante sia sicuro che abbiamo le competenze necessarie, l'apparato statale ed il pensiero ideologico ormai marcio invaliderebbe tutti gli sforzi in tal senso.

Caro amico, il nostro paese si è avvitato dentro una spirale molto brutta. Siamo allo sbando, siamo un ammasso di persone totalmente guidate dall'interesse, non più un popolo coeso e con i valori di un tempo.


----------



## pinopalm (19 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ah, certo che no. Purtroppo è così, ci siamo suicidati, ed adesso ne paghiamo le conseguenze.
> 
> Nonostante sia sicuro che abbiamo le competenze necessarie, l'apparato statale ed il pensiero ideologico ormai marcio invaliderebbe tutti gli sforzi in tal senso.
> 
> Caro amico, il nostro paese si è avvitato dentro una spirale molto brutta. Siamo allo sbando, siamo un ammasso di persone totalmente guidate dall'interesse, non più un popolo coeso e con i valori di un tempo.


Si' infatti non e' questione di personale tecnico, in Italia ci sono molte persone capaci, e' proprio una questione d' organizzazione e di far funzionare le cose.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Agosto 2022)

Tabarelli, presidente di Nomisma Energia, avverte che con un prezzo del gas di 250 euro al MWh quello dell’elettricità salirà a 600 ed aggiunge: Questo significherà chiusure, recessione, calo dell’economia e distruzione della domanda. Ancora Tabarelli: Quest’inverno se il gas dalla Russia verrà azzerato si dovrà distruggere domanda, razionare, anche solo per pochi giorni. Ma bisogna dirlo, prepararsi. Dobbiamo risparmiare.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tabarelli, presidente di Nomisma Energia, avverte che con un prezzo del gas di 250 euro al MWh quello dell’elettricità salirà a 600 ed aggiunge: Questo significherà chiusure, recessione, calo dell’economia e distruzione della domanda. Ancora Tabarelli: Quest’inverno se il gas dalla Russia verrà azzerato si dovrà distruggere domanda, razionare, anche solo per pochi giorni. Ma bisogna dirlo, prepararsi. Dobbiamo risparmiare.



Inizio a prendere i popcorn.
Magari anche il forcone,così sarò già pronto quando qualcuno si deciderà ad andare a prendere coloro che hanno scelto NON di fare come la Turchia (restare imparziale e guadagnare commesse miliardarie da ambo le parti),ma di schierarsi al 100% con gli ugraini e contro coloro che ci rifornivano.
Good job!


----------



## Blu71 (21 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Inizio a prendere i popcorn.
> Magari anche il forcone,così sarò già pronto quando qualcuno si deciderà ad andare a prendere coloro che hanno scelto NON di fare come la Turchia (restare imparziale e guadagnare commesse miliardarie da ambo le parti),ma di schierarsi al 100% con gli ugraini e contro coloro che ci rifornivano.
> Good job!



Niente popcorn. Si spreca troppa energia per produrli. 
Per il resto sai bene pure tu che in Italia praticamente tutti i partiti si sono schierati con l’Ucraina ed anche il prossimo Governo NON potrà fare altro.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Niente popcorn. Si spreca troppa energia per produrli.
> Per il resto sai bene pure tu che in Italia praticamente tutti i partiti si sono schierati con l’Ucraina ed anche il prossimo Governo NON potrà fare altro.



Questo perchè si ritrovano  al posto del cervello.
E parlo di tutti i parrucconi UE,non solo di quelli italici.


----------



## Devil man (21 Agosto 2022)

Non ci rimane altro che questo


----------



## Swaitak (22 Agosto 2022)

*Direttamente da Eni arriva una notizia positiva:

Scoperto un importante giacimento di gas a circa 160 chilometri al largo di Cipro. 
Il blocco è operato in partnership al 50% da Eni Cyprus e TotalEnergies.
Si stimano circa 2,5 trilioni di piedi cubi di gas in posto, con un significativo potenziale aggiuntivo da valutare.

La scoperta rappresenta una delle azioni conseguite da Eni a supporto della fornitura di ulteriore gas all'Europa.*


----------



## Nevergiveup (22 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Direttamente da Eni arriva una notizia positiva:
> 
> Scoperto un importante giacimento di gas a circa 160 chilometri al largo di Cipro.
> Il blocco è operato in partnership al 50% da Eni Cyprus e TotalEnergies.
> ...


Ma il gas si quantifica in piedi cubi?


----------



## Devil man (22 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Direttamente da Eni arriva una notizia positiva:
> 
> Scoperto un importante giacimento di gas a circa 160 chilometri al largo di Cipro.
> Il blocco è operato in partnership al 50% da Eni Cyprus e TotalEnergies.
> ...


tanto lo dirottano in Germania


----------



## jacky (22 Agosto 2022)

In Gb stimano inflazione a gennaio al 20%
Questo significa una sola cosa: classe media spazzata via
Come già vedete stanno tutelando solo rdc, disoccupati, pensionati e lavoratori fino a 35k lordi per portarli a un livello di sussistenza decente ed evitare conflitti sociali
Ci sarà un piccolo grande reset, almeno di risparmi e spesa pubblica


----------



## Swaitak (22 Agosto 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ma il gas si quantifica in piedi cubi?


nel comunicato lo riporta in piedi cubi, è semplicemente lo standard imperiale non il sistema internazionale.
Sono 70.8 miliardi di metri cubi, praticamente se fosse tutto nostro e lo potessimo estrarre subito, ci potremmo coprire 1 anno di fabbisogno Italiano.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Agosto 2022)

Gas, il prezzo sale ancora: +17% dopo lo stop a Nord Stream.​


----------



## Albijol (22 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ebbene, come da preventivo, si sta pian piano incominciando a lacrimare. Oltre all'inflazione, ora il problema più grave è la crisi energetica e con l'arrivo dell'inverno le cose andranno sempre più peggio. Il tutto grazie ai mostri gialli cinesi per incominciare, poi alle famosi sanzioni che si stanno rivelando un boomerang (Alla fine questi missili russi non finiscono ed i proiettili ci sono). A peggiorare ancora la cosa sono le tasse varie sull'energia oltre alle aziende, parecchie, che stanno sguazzando sopra scaricando il barile "Colpa11 della guerra in Ugraina".
> La Germania andrà in recessione nel 2023 ed ovviamente seguiranno a ruota tutti gli altri..
> 
> Piaccia o meno, il gas Russo ci serviva come il pane


Sul gas Russo non c'è alcuna sanzione. E' Putin che da giugno 2021, per finanziarsi la Guerra e ricattare l'Europa, ha chiuso il rubinetto del gasdotto che passava per la Polonia. Poi visto che il ricatto non ha funzionato, appreso che avrebbe perso tutto il gas europeo dal 2025, ha deciso di far funzionare il Nordstream 1 AL 20 per cento. La domanda di gas è anelastica, riducendo l'offerta aumenti i prezzi. Così per i prossimi due anni (Gli ultimi due per Fortuna) Putin si beccherà un botto di quattrini facendoci soffrire.


----------



## Albijol (22 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Gas, il prezzo sale ancora: +17% dopo lo stop a Nord Stream.​


Serve un blocco al prezzo del gas. Attualmente L'ENEL ha una "offertona" di 2 euro al Mc di gas. Con quest prezzo io che ho consumato 2400 MC la passata stagione, per la prossima pagherei 4800 euro più IVA più spese fisse. Insostenibile.


----------



## vota DC (22 Agosto 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> In Belgio un'azienda che produce elettricità SOLO CON IL VENTO ha moltiplicato i suoi prezzi per 4.
> Come se avessero costi quadruplicati...
> Ci stanno prendendo per le palle.
> Ma non e nemmeno questione di Putin... Sono farabutti europei che stanno approfittando della situazione.
> ...


Sono da fucilare. Tra l'altro anche il gas stesso per ORA non ha cambiato molto i flussi. E il prezzo della benzina è schizzato in Italia ma non Slovenia appena scoppiata la guerra. Gli autori sono sempre quelle zecche che inventano moltiplicazioni di PIL mentre nei fatti c'è la deindustrializzazione e il famoso terziario è penoso (gente come Bezos e Farinetti non gestirebbero nemmeno un chiosco di limonata senza i sussidi pubblici)....si fanno soldoni cambiando i prezzi senza nessuna relazione con produzione, domanda e offerta.....non è un caso che gedume e Juventus varia siano finiti in borsa.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Agosto 2022)

Gas, nuovo record: il prezzo tocca i 318 euro/megawattora.​


----------



## pazzomania (25 Agosto 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Serve un blocco al prezzo del gas. Attualmente L'ENEL ha una "offertona" di 2 euro al Mc di gas. Con quest prezzo io che ho consumato 2400 MC la passata stagione, per la prossima pagherei 4800 euro più IVA più spese fisse. Insostenibile.


Lo scrivi sempre  

Non puoi consumare meno? o parli di lavoro?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Gas, nuovo record: il prezzo tocca i 318 euro/megawattora.​



Stamattina ho chiamato per conoscere i prezzi del gasolio per riscaldamento.
Delle 2 compagnie che mi rifornivano (l'anno scorso per riempire 2 grosse cisterne avevano preventivano un costo di 1,1/1.2),ad oggi una è arrivata a 1.85 e l'altra a 1.79.

Forse è giunto il momento..


----------



## Albijol (25 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Lo scrivi sempre
> 
> Non puoi consumare meno? o parli di lavoro?


Scusatemi, ormai è il mio chiodo fisso sto cacchio di gas. Mi ripeto senza neanche accorgermene. . Parlo di casa cmq.


----------



## jacky (25 Agosto 2022)

Ma scusate 2 anni fa costava 5 e oggi 310?
Ma che è stiamo scherzando? E chi sono gli scemi che lo comprano?

Perché non si pensa a misure come ad esempio la Dad da inizio dicembre a fine gennaio e riscaldamento scuola spento nei periodi in cui si consuma il 50% del totale?


----------



## jacky (25 Agosto 2022)

Cmq davvero è ridicolo. Domani sale del 15% arriviamo a 370 poi 500 poi 1000… fa ridere
Già A2a propone mcubo a 2,50 senza tasse. Praticamente una doccia di 10 minuti la paghi almeno un euro. Lavare una famiglia 4-5 euro.

Ripeto così fa ridere. Non è problema di prezzo alto. Non va più usato e vanno trovate alternative.
Se la pasta costasse 32€ chilo la mangereste?


----------



## Blu71 (25 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Stamattina ho chiamato per conoscere i prezzi del gasolio per riscaldamento.
> Delle 2 compagnie che mi rifornivano (l'anno scorso per riempire 2 grosse cisterne avevano preventivano un costo di 1,1/1.2),ad oggi una è arrivata a 1.85 e l'altra a 1.79.
> 
> Forse è giunto il momento..



Boscaiolo?


----------



## Maximo (25 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ebbene, come da preventivo, si sta pian piano incominciando a lacrimare. Oltre all'inflazione, ora il problema più grave è la crisi energetica e con l'arrivo dell'inverno le cose andranno sempre più peggio. Il tutto grazie ai mostri gialli cinesi per incominciare, poi alle famosi sanzioni che si stanno rivelando un boomerang (Alla fine questi missili russi non finiscono ed i proiettili ci sono). A peggiorare ancora la cosa sono le tasse varie sull'energia oltre alle aziende, parecchie, che stanno sguazzando sopra scaricando il barile "Colpa11 della guerra in Ugraina".
> La Germania andrà in recessione nel 2023 ed ovviamente seguiranno a ruota tutti gli altri..
> 
> Piaccia o meno, il gas Russo ci serviva come il pane


Dai che a breve si vota, e quasi tutti i partiti hanno promesso buoni e mancette. Una politica che sicuramente risolleverà il paese.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Agosto 2022)

Il Gas sarà gratis per tutti in Basilicata a seguito dell’accordo Regione-compagnie petrolifere.​


----------



## Swaitak (25 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il Gas sarà gratis per tutti in Basilicata a seguito dell’accordo Regione-compagnie petrolifere.​


qualcuno ha mai calcolato quanti anni potremmo reggere con queste ''manovre''?


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

La Bbc: Mosca brucia 10 milioni di euro di gas al giorno, al confine con la Finlandia.​


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (26 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Bbc: Mosca brucia 10 milioni di euro di gas al giorno, al confine con la Finlandia.​


Fa bene noi preferiamo quello liquefatto roba buona tralaltro


----------



## Devil man (26 Agosto 2022)

Ma va be... Tanto l'importante è inviare le armi a quel pupazzo di Zielinski 

ForzaUcraina!


----------



## danjr (26 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ebbene, come da preventivo, si sta pian piano incominciando a lacrimare. Oltre all'inflazione, ora il problema più grave è la crisi energetica e con l'arrivo dell'inverno le cose andranno sempre più peggio. Il tutto grazie ai mostri gialli cinesi per incominciare, poi alle famosi sanzioni che si stanno rivelando un boomerang (Alla fine questi missili russi non finiscono ed i proiettili ci sono). A peggiorare ancora la cosa sono le tasse varie sull'energia oltre alle aziende, parecchie, che stanno sguazzando sopra scaricando il barile "Colpa11 della guerra in Ugraina".
> La Germania andrà in recessione nel 2023 ed ovviamente seguiranno a ruota tutti gli altri..
> 
> Piaccia o meno, il gas Russo ci serviva come il pane


Ammetto il mio sbaglio, Putin sta vincendo su tutta la linea


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

Ue: Convochiamo riunione urgente dei ministri dell’energia.​Prezzi dell’elettricità alle stelle dalla Germania alla Francia.​


----------



## Swaitak (26 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ue: Convochiamo riunione urgente dei ministri dell’energia.​Prezzi dell’elettricità alle stelle dalla Germania alla Francia.​


ora che sono nella  i migliori europei, possiamo finalmente mettere il tetto al prezzo del gas


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

Gas, Picco record a 339 euro al megawattora alla piazza di Amsterdam.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Gas, Picco record a 339 euro al megawattora alla piazza di Amsterdam.


va bene che si avvicina il giorno di chiusura del nord stream, ma sti maiali contrattatori stanno preparando il suppostone enorme per l'autunno, qualcuno li arresti


----------



## pazzomania (26 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> va bene che si avvicina il giorno di chiusura del nord stream, ma sti maiali contrattatori stanno preparando il suppostone enorme per l'autunno, qualcuno li arresti


Eh si ci stanno speculando mica male quei b!

Sembra un bitcoin


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> va bene che si avvicina il giorno di chiusura del nord stream, ma sti maiali contrattatori stanno preparando il suppostone enorme per l'autunno, qualcuno li arresti



Chi li dovrebbe arrestare? Chi ci mangia con loro?


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Agosto 2022)

Intanto Novergia e Svezia hanno avvistato i cittadini che in inverno c'è la possibilità che la corrente venga staccata in alcuni periodi per evitare sovraccarico nella rete.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Intanto Novergia e Svezia hanno avvistato i cittadini che in inverno c'è la possibilità che la corrente venga staccata in alcuni periodi per evitare sovraccarico nella rete.



Abbiamo sbagliato nuovamente schieramento, ormai è un vizio  
Solo che stavolta siamo in buona compagnia e affonderemo tutti assieme


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Agosto 2022)

Norvegesi e svedesi insieme non fanno nemmeno 20 mln di persone con due paesi vastissimi. La Novergia poi che hai un mucchio di gas

Slavia Ukrina


----------



## vota DC (28 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Norvegesi e svedesi insieme non fanno nemmeno 20 mln di persone con due paesi vastissimi. La Novergia poi che hai un mucchio di gas
> 
> Slavia Ukrina


Beh quanto costa la benzina in Regno Unito e Norvegia che il petrolio lo estraggono? Le fighette che giocano in borsa nell'economia virtuale messa sul piedistallo hanno deciso di aumentare i prezzi ben prima che ci sia la chiusura di DUE giorni del condotto russo. Due giorni di chiusura significa un aumento di meno dell'1%: 2 giorni su 365, facciamo finta che conta solo il periodo freddo e allora 2 su 90.... in ogni caso meno del 10%.


----------



## Milanoide (28 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> va bene che si avvicina il giorno di chiusura del nord stream, ma sti maiali contrattatori stanno preparando il suppostone enorme per l'autunno, qualcuno li arresti


Infatere Paesi Passi, jaa.
Kiutere merkato lipero, jaa.

Basta profitti per i pescicani di guerra.
Tagliare gli artigli agli speculatori.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Norvegesi e svedesi insieme non fanno nemmeno 20 mln di persone con due paesi vastissimi. La Novergia poi che hai un mucchio di gas
> 
> Slavia Ukrina


Infatti non capisco, la Norvegia c'ha pure il petrolio e centrali nucleari. Non ha il minimo senso tutto ciò


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Agosto 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Infatti non capisco, la Norvegia c'ha pure il petrolio e centrali nucleari. Non ha il minimo senso tutto ciò


Ci stanno speculando tutti alla grande.. questa è un occasione per mangiare bene.. poi molte aziende sono anche statali vai che lo stato incassa soldi.

E' facile ora scaricare il barile sulla guerra in Uncraina.

Attenzione non dico che la Guerra non c'entra nulla. Sarei ridicolo. Alla fine la domanda per l'energia è aumentata. NOn dimentichiamoci che siamo usciti da due anni di chiusura mondiali poi la gente di un colpo ha voluto viaggiare comprare 1000 tv comprare auto ecc tutte cose che richiedono energie l'offerta non è riuscita ad andare dietro alla domanda. Ma ci stanno anche mangiando sopra 

Come quando c'è stata la storia del vaccini..ecco miliardi e miliardi di vaggini comprati ora buttati nei cessi 

E chi paga?


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Agosto 2022)

A rasserenare il clima è intervenuto l'Alto Rappresentante dell'Unione Europea per la politica estera, lo spagnolo Josep Borrell: al Forum Europeo che si tiene nella cittadina austriaca di Alpbach, ha dichiarato:"Sembra che le nostre democrazie sappiano affrontare una sola crisi alla volta ma nei prossimi mesi dovremo affrontare una tripla crisi nella stesso momento, finanziaria, energetica e alimentare".

Per verifica, profilo Twitter del forum di Alpbach.

Povero continente, che fine hai fatto.
Spero che questa classe dirigente, così illuminata, paghi col ******, anche se dubito che una popolazione tendenzialmente democristiana come quella degli Stati della UE sarà mai in grado di farsi giustizia.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ci stanno speculando tutti alla grande.. questa è un occasione per mangiare bene.. poi molte aziende sono anche statali vai che lo stato incassa soldi.
> 
> E' facile ora scaricare il barile sulla guerra in Uncraina.
> 
> ...



Ma codesto è un punto di vista non ammissibile dai più.

O sono tutti bravi e buoni e nessuno ci mangia, oppure sei un complottaro a 360^.

Già solo supporre che ci sono speculazioni equivale a farti rientrare come no-vax, no-5Gista, pro-Putine, etc etc.

Solite cose.


----------



## Swaitak (28 Agosto 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Infatti non capisco, la Norvegia c'ha pure il petrolio e centrali nucleari. Non ha il minimo senso tutto ciò


se è per questo, dopo la scoperta del giacimento di gas da parte di Eni-Total nei giorni scorsi, il prezzo ha raggiunto uno dei tanti record negativi, quando dovrebbe essere l'esatto contrario. Infami di melda


----------



## Swaitak (28 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ci stanno speculando tutti alla grande.. questa è un occasione per mangiare bene.. poi molte aziende sono anche statali vai che lo stato incassa soldi.
> 
> E' facile ora scaricare il barile sulla guerra in Uncraina.
> 
> ...


menomale che c'è la crisi dei chip, altrimenti sai quanta altra  energivora sul mercato?
Nel periodo pandemia ci fu pure il boom dell'acquisto di schede video per fare il mining dei bitcoin, c'era gente con intere stanze di computer accesi a manetta h24


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma codesto è un punto di vista non ammissibile dai più.
> 
> O sono tutti bravi e buoni e nessuno ci mangia, oppure sei un complottaro a 360^.
> 
> ...


Io credo che siamo completamente usciti allo sbaraglio.. bisogna prima chiedersi come siamo arrivati a questa situazione.. tutto turna mica a Putin ma agli alieni e le loro combine che ci hanno portato a due anni di chisura..

Nessuno lo dice, ma stiamo ancora pagando la cinesata prima il virus, ora energia e prossimo anno probabilmente la recessione. Nessuno ha puntato il dito contro i cinesi molto facile d'alttronde poi Bill gay come produce i suoi Winzoz a sfruttamento lavoratore cinese..


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> se è per questo, dopo la scoperta del giacimento di gas da parte di Eni-Total nei giorni scorsi, il prezzo ha raggiunto uno dei tanti record negativi, quando dovrebbe essere l'esatto contrario. Infami di melda


Economia al contrario.. domani piovono pietre d'oro dal cielo ed il prezzo dell'oro schizza alla stelle


----------



## Blu71 (28 Agosto 2022)

Letta sulla crisi energetica: Situazione insostenibile, ci fidiamo di Draghi.​


----------



## Andris (29 Agosto 2022)

*Medvedev su telegram:

"Ai capi di Stato e di governo dei Paesi dell’Unione europea, in relazione all’aumento dei prezzi del gas a 3.500 euro per mille metri cubi, sono costretto a rivedere al rialzo le previsioni sui prezzi a 5mila euro entro la fine del 2022. 
Caldi saluti"*


----------



## Andris (29 Agosto 2022)

*Associazione Presidi:

"Per risparmiare energia non andare a scuola il sabato"*


Ansa


ennesima genialata dei manager della "buona scuola"


----------



## Swaitak (29 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Associazione Presidi
> 
> "Per risparmiare energia non andare a scuola il sabato"*
> 
> ...


i Presidi il sabato vanno al mercato settimanale, si sa


----------



## Andris (29 Agosto 2022)

*Primo ministro austriaco:*

*"Bisogna sganciare il prezzo dell'elettricità da quello del gas

l prezzo dell'elettricità deve scendere e non si deve lasciare che Putin decida tutti i giorni per gli europei*

*Dobbiamo fermare questa follia che sta attualmente imperversando sui mercati energetici"


Ansa*


----------



## Swaitak (29 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Primo ministro austriaco:*
> 
> *"Bisogna sganciare il prezzo dell'elettricità da quello del gas
> 
> ...


questa la approvo, l'energia elettrica da fonte rinnovabile non deve subire gli sbalzi ''umorali'' delle fonti fossili, deve avere un mercato a se.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Primo ministro austriaco:
> 
> "Bisogna sganciare il prezzo dell'elettricità da quello del gas
> 
> ...



Abbiamo voluto fare i galletti ? Ed ecco le conseguenze.
Fare determinate scelte senza avere alcuna alternativa è un colpo alla Binotto  
Congratulazione a tutti i soloni incravattati dell'UE che, come al solito, hanno messo nella  i cittadini europei.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Agosto 2022)

Andare a riprendere tutte le cacate dette mesi fa dai giornali e confrontarle con quelle attuali crea davvero imbarazzo. Il solo fatto che ste cose stiano uscendo sui giornali fa capire quanto è grave la situazione. Le stesse cose dette mesi prima avrebbero significato accuse di essere al soldo di Putin


----------



## Andris (29 Agosto 2022)

fino a 5 minuti fa parlavano di togliere i visti ai russi domani, clicco F5 e la notizia diventa "poco probabile lo stop dei visti ai russi"

adesso dobbiamo stare a sentire le fregnacce di baltici e qualche paese dell'est arrapato contro i russi


----------



## gabri65 (29 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Primo ministro austriaco:*
> 
> *"Bisogna sganciare il prezzo dell'elettricità da quello del gas
> 
> ...



Cresce il malcontento UE?

Presto tutti si accorgeranno delle fondamenta di cristallo sulle quali si regge questa cialtronata.

E loro sono pure tra quelli che finora ci hanno guadagnato.


----------



## Swaitak (29 Agosto 2022)

il 20 settembre scade il taglio sulle accise di 30 cent. Vediamo con le elezioni di mezzo se lo rinnovano o dovremo pagare 2,30 e oltre al litro


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Agosto 2022)

Ho appena letto che l'Italia non riesce manco più ad avere i chip da mettere sulla tessera sanitaria e quelle nuove saranno senza chip 

Che degrado


----------



## pazzomania (29 Agosto 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho appena letto che l'Italia non riesce manco più ad avere i chip da mettere sulla tessera sanitaria e quelle nuove saranno senza chip
> 
> Che degrado


Confermo, visto con i miei occhi.
In Lombardia è cosi

Che trashata, solito sperpero.
Praticamente ora devi tenere sia quella vecchia che quella nuova, non potevano semplicemente prolungare la scadenza di quella vecchia?


----------



## claudiop77 (29 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> il 20 settembre scade il taglio sulle accise di 30 cent. Vediamo con le elezioni di mezzo se lo rinnovano o dovremo pagare 2,30 e oltre al litro


Preferirei che destinassero i soldi alle bollette. Della macchina si può fare a meno, dell'energia elettrica no.


----------



## Albijol (29 Agosto 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho appena letto che l'Italia non riesce manco più ad avere i chip da mettere sulla tessera sanitaria e quelle nuove saranno senza chip
> 
> Che degrado


Pazzesco, proprio oggi mi sono accorto che l ho persa. Speriamo non abbia bisogno dell ospedale...


----------



## Albijol (29 Agosto 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Preferirei che destinassero i soldi alle bollette. Della macchina si può fare a meno, dell'energia elettrica no.


Dipende dal lavoro che fai


----------



## claudiop77 (29 Agosto 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Dipende dal lavoro che fai


Chiaro.
Però qualcosa bisogna scegliere.
Al limite potrebbero dare qualcosa ai trasportatori.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Agosto 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Pazzesco, proprio oggi mi sono accorto che l ho persa. Speriamo non abbia bisogno dell ospedale...



Da anni che la mia è sommersa chissà dove 
A me all'ospedale non l'avevano neanche chiesta (parlo di 1 anno fa)


----------



## gabri65 (29 Agosto 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Pazzesco, proprio oggi mi sono accorto che l ho persa. Speriamo non abbia bisogno dell ospedale...



Siamo in due. Persa durante le ferie.

Pazzesco che non si possa aggiornare on-line con una semplice applicazione per chi possiede un lettore/scrittore, oppure andando in una comune farmacia.

Incompetenza ai massimi livelli.

Certo, se mettiamo idioti nei posti giusti, tutto si spiega.


----------



## Viulento (29 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Siamo in due. Persa durante le ferie.
> 
> Pazzesco che non si possa aggiornare on-line con una semplice applicazione per chi possiede un lettore/scrittore, oppure andando in una comune farmacia.
> 
> ...


L'importante è che siano raccomandati, come 80% di chi lavora in Italia.


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Agosto 2022)

Il primo ministro della Baviera Markus Soeder ha dichiarato all'emittente ZDF che i negoziati con i partner per trovare alternative al gas russo non sono stati risolutivi e che la Germania deve ancora affrontare la sfida di trovare un'alternativa. "Quando si tratta di energia, stiamo trasferendo più soldi di prima in Russia, ma resta il rischio che ci siano problemi, i prezzi salgono alle stelle, non ci sono sostituzioni. Le visite già fatte - Qatar, Norvegia e Canada - non hanno aiutato a trovare un sostituto".

Tremo, anche solo perché l'ultima volta che i tedeschi sono stati impoveriti è spuntato fuori l'uomo col baffetto.


----------



## Swaitak (29 Agosto 2022)

*Von Der Leyen da Bruxelles:*
"*Dobbiamo prepararci a una potenziale interruzione totale del gas russo"
"In definitiva il modo migliore per sbarazzarsi dei combustibili fossili russi è accelerare la nostra transizione verso fonti energetiche verdi. Ogni chilowattora di elettricità che l'Europa genera da energia solare, eolica, idroelettrica, da biomasse dal geotermico o dall'idrogeno verde ci rende meno dipendenti dal gas russo. Oggi il prezzo dell'energia solare ed eolica è più conveniente dei combustibili fossili inquinanti. Ecco perché, con la nostra iniziativa RePowerEU, investiremo fino a 300 miliardi di euro per accelerare la svolta verde"


Elon Musk durante una conferenza in Norvegia:
"Realisticamente abbiamo bisogno di usare ancora petrolio e gas nel breve termine, perché altrimenti la civilizzazione si sgretolerà. Una delle maggiori sfide che il mondo abbia mai affrontato è la transizione all'energia sostenibile e all'economia sostenibile, serivranno decenni per completarla".*


----------



## Swaitak (29 Agosto 2022)

Diamo credito ai parrucconi di Bruxelles o ad uno che con la mobilità sostenibile ci lavora?


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Von Der Leyen da Bruxelles:*
> "*Dobbiamo prepararci a una potenziale interruzione totale del gas russo"*
> *"In definitiva il modo migliore per sbarazzarsi dei combustibili fossili russi è accelerare la nostra transizione verso fonti energetiche verdi. Ogni chilowattora di elettricità che l'Europa genera da energia solare, eolica, idroelettrica, da biomasse dal geotermico o dall'idrogeno verde ci rende meno dipendenti dal gas russo. Oggi il prezzo dell'energia solare ed eolica è più conveniente dei combustibili fossili inquinanti. Ecco perché, con la nostra iniziativa RePowerEU, investiremo fino a 300 miliardi di euro per accelerare la svolta verde"
> 
> ...


Io sono una specie di Gretino.. ergo per me la questione clima è seria..
Ma sono anche realità... lo sempre detto non si può da oggi al domani togliere di mezzo il gas e petrolio.
Non esiste nessuna forma di energia che sia ad inquinamento zero.. le turbine aeoloche per dire, indirettamente inquinano tonnellate di CO2 tramite i materiali di Glass fiber. Visto che le ali sono fatti di un mateoria composti da non so quanti altri materiali che isolarli è impossibile. Una turbina aeoliche in media dura 15 anni, poi le wings vengono spedite sotto terra. In Usa scavano fosse e li mettono dentro  Alcuni ingeneri civili hanno avuto l'idea di usarli per fare ponti perché hanno una buona resistenza. Ma i politici cosa volete che sappiano? Gente che non ha mai lavorato in vita propria
A loro interessa solo essere rieletti e basta. 

Il rischio zero non esiste.. tutto inquina. Se abbiamo deciso che la nostra società deve basarsi sull'economia (i.e produzione) allora non c'è nulla da fare. 
Inoltre anche se in Europa diminuisci l'inquinamento, poi però hai quasi 4 mld di persone in Asia che inquinano lo stesso.

L'unico modo per uscirne è tabula rasa


----------



## Andris (29 Agosto 2022)

il mondo libero con lenzuoli gialloblu ai palazzi pubblici, spilletta ucraina e maglietta verde militare

il suggerimento della politica danese preso in parola: niente doccia calda e gridare "tiè Putin"



>


----------



## gabri65 (29 Agosto 2022)

Se passa 'sta roba siamo ufficialmente dei vegetali, encefalogramma piatto.

Io non so se vi rendete conto. E' stato deciso dagli ideologi di auto-suicidarsi.

Qualcuno aveva paura della WWIII?

E' questa la WWIII. La guerra del Sistema contro l'Uomo.


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Se passa 'sta roba siamo ufficialmente dei vegetali, encefalogramma piatto.
> 
> Io non so se vi rendete conto. E' stato deciso dagli ideologi di auto-suicidarsi.
> 
> ...


Gli States avranno un fedele servo che non potrà fare concorrenza alle loro imprese, la classe dirigente europea avrà popoli impoveriti su cui regnare incontrastata e le potenze asiatiche avranno un concorrente in meno.
_Slava Ukraini_ per gli imbecilli del vecchio continente! Alle prime bollette con la bandiera gialloblù ci si puliranno giusto il **** e poco più.


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Diamo credito ai parrucconi di Bruxelles o ad uno che con la mobilità sostenibile ci lavora?


Ma che domande, ai parrucconi di Bruxelles, non lo sai che _senza l'Europa saremmo già falliti? _
Su quell'altro è meglio che non mi esprima, mai avuto il mito dei capitalisti di successo.


----------



## Swaitak (29 Agosto 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Ma che domande, ai parrucconi di Bruxelles, non lo sai che _senza l'Europa saremmo già falliti? _
> Su quell'altro è meglio che non mi esprima, mai avuto il mito dei capitalisti di successo.


Lungi da me idolatrare Musk,ma ogni giorno arrivano kg di minchiate da Bruxelles in giù su questo argomento, e le dichiarazioni di Elon sono capitate a fagiuolo


----------



## Blu71 (30 Agosto 2022)

Francia: Il governo, per la crisi energetica, chiede di evitare la lavatrice la sera.​


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Francia: Il governo, per la crisi energetica, chiede di evitare la lavatrice la sera.​



LOL, ma perché la sera? E' sempre stato il contrario, usare la roba la sera che c'è meno richiesta e risparmiare qualcosa sulla bolletta. 

Ma per quale diavolo di motivo tutti i paesi europei non possono adottare i meccanismi concessi alla spagna e al portogallo? Pagano l'energia un terzo degli altri


----------



## maxxxxi222 (30 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Francia: Il governo, per la crisi energetica, chiede di evitare la lavatrice la sera.​


E perché?

Premetto che, pur essendo del campo non conosco così bene le peculiarità della rete francese, ma non arrivo a capirla...


----------



## Blu71 (30 Agosto 2022)

maxxxxi222 ha scritto:


> E perché?
> 
> Premetto che, pur essendo del campo non conosco così bene le peculiarità della rete francese, ma non arrivo a capirla...



Sembra che sia stata sconsigliata dopo le 18,00 perché sarebbero nelle ore di punta del massimo consumo energetico.


----------



## maxxxxi222 (30 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sembra che sia stata sconsigliata dopo le 18,00 perché sarebbero nelle ore di punta del massimo consumo energetico.


Supponendo abbiano una curva di carico giornaliera assimilabile alla nostra, questa cosa è vera dalle 18 alle 22-23.

Ma per la stessa ragione andrebbe consigliata durante le ore notturne, dove la domanda è minima. 

Poi magari hanno una curva di carico completamente diversa da quella italiana...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Francia: Il governo, per la crisi energetica, chiede di evitare la lavatrice la sera.​



Possono anche spegnerla del tutto. Non si lavano neanche i puzzoni.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Possono anche spegnerla del tutto. Non si lavano neanche i puzzoni.



Vuoi creare una crisi diplomatica? Poi la deve risolvere Di Maio? 


Si parla, comunque, anche di accorciare il tempo della doccia calda.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vuoi creare una crisi diplomatica? Poi la deve risolvere Di Maio?
> 
> 
> Si parla, comunque, anche di accorciare il tempo della doccia calda.



Di Maio può giusto vendere bidet.


----------



## Davidoff (31 Agosto 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> LOL, ma perché la sera? E' sempre stato il contrario, usare la roba la sera che c'è meno richiesta e risparmiare qualcosa sulla bolletta.
> 
> Ma per quale diavolo di motivo tutti i paesi europei non possono adottare i meccanismi concessi alla spagna e al portogallo? Pagano l'energia un terzo degli altri


Perché la penisola iberica usa molto le rinnovabili e prende il gas solo dall'Algeria, è praticamente staccata dalle pipeline del resto d'Europa, penso che non comprino il gas alla bisca di Amsterdam come noi fessi.


----------



## Milanoide (31 Agosto 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma per quale diavolo di motivo tutti i paesi europei non possono adottare i meccanismi concessi alla spagna e al portogallo? Pagano l'energia un terzo degli altri


La ragione di questa eccezionalità riconosciuta dalla Commissione Europea sembra che stia nella condizione di relativo isolamento della rete elettrica della penisola iberica. Sarebbero meno interconnessi degli altri.

Perché decide la Commissione Europea? Perché svolge la funzione di guardiana del rispetto dei Trattati. Uno dei pilastri dei trattati europei è la concorrenza che comporta il divieto di aiuto di Stato alle (proprie) imprese in quanto creerebbero delle distorsioni nel mercato libero.

NB la differenza fra il valore di mercato ed il valore del prezzo amministrato (politico) della fornitura viene pagato dai due governi alle aziende produttrici. I governi la finanziano con le tasse nazionali.Quindi è una deroga ad un aiuto di Stato per ragioni speciali. Isolamento ed il fatto che non lo fai per avvantaggiare le tue aziende nel mercato europeo.

Attenzione che poi distorcere il mercato è un attimo. Un analista di settore segnalava che il prezzo calmierato nella penisola iberica sta invertendo il flusso delle importazioni/esportazioni di energia. In pratica la Francia sta importando energia dalla Penisola Iberica a prezzo vantaggioso.
Peccato che la fiscalità che sostiene quel prezzo vantaggioso la stiano pagando gli iberici e non i francesi.

Forse varrebbe la pena estenderlo a tutti.

Putin o chi per lui, sembra conoscere bene i punti deboli delle economie di mercato e sta giocando su queste contraddizioni.

Forse è tempo di riconoscere che dichiarata o no, siamo in guerra ed una economia di guerra dobbiamo adottare.


----------



## andre85 (31 Agosto 2022)

Gestione pessima della situazione. E stata volontariamente o per manifesta incapacità ignorata o sottostimata. Ma la realtà è che le famiglie faranno razionalmento perché sti costi non sono sostenibili. Le persone ( almeno quelle che conosco io) stanno seriamente pensando di no accendere i riscaldamenti ( abito a Torino), perché non sanno come affrontare una spesa quadruplicata. Immagino le aziende. Altro che covid qui si blocca L Europa. E non saranno 2 lavatrici in meno a risolvere il problema.


----------



## Milanoide (31 Agosto 2022)

andre85 ha scritto:


> Gestione pessima della situazione. E stata volontariamente o per manifesta incapacità ignorata o sottostimata. Ma la realtà è che le famiglie faranno razionalmento perché sti costi non sono sostenibili. Le persone ( almeno quelle che conosco io) stanno seriamente pensando di no accendere i riscaldamenti ( abito a Torino), perché non sanno come affrontare una spesa quadruplicata. Immagino le aziende. Altro che covid qui si blocca L Europa. E non saranno 2 lavatrici in meno a risolvere il problema.


È così, ma siamo sostanzialmente in guerra.
Una rimodulazione dei consumi è ovvia e necessaria.
Che sia forzata dalla politica o autogestita per esigenze di sopravvivenza.
Ho clienti tedeschi che mi hanno chiesto cosa sarebbe successo alla loro/nostra catena di fornitura con due possibili scenari:
1) Niente gas da dicembre a marzo 2023
2) fornitura gas razionata e gestita dal governo per un paio di ore al giorno.
Me lo hanno chiesto il 3 giugno.
La Germania ha / aveva una dipendenza di gas simile in percentuale a quella italiana, ma diversa come possibilità di alternative.
Ovviamente mi sono inventato una risposta rassicurante. 
Qui nessuno calcolava un razzo di niente a livello di Confindustria.
Solo Draghi ed il suo seguito in giro a siglare nuovi contratti, a far comprare rigassificatori etc etc
I partiti presi dai loro soliti razzi e pronti a sfiduciare il governo.
Questi siamo


----------



## Albijol (31 Agosto 2022)

Ragazzi qualcuno ha a casa un climatizzatore split inverter a pompa di calore e lo usa anche per il riscaldamento? Vorrei montarne due nelle mie due camere da letto per tenere spenta la caldaia a metano la notte. Vi trovate bene? Consumi?


----------



## Sam (31 Agosto 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> La ragione di questa eccezionalità riconosciuta dalla Commissione Europea sembra che stia nella condizione di relativo isolamento della rete elettrica della penisola iberica. Sarebbero meno interconnessi degli altri.
> 
> *Perché decide la Commissione Europea? Perché svolge la funzione di guardiana del rispetto dei Trattati. Uno dei pilastri dei trattati europei è la concorrenza che comporta il divieto di aiuto di Stato alle (proprie) imprese in quanto creerebbero delle distorsioni nel mercato libero.*
> 
> ...


Strano però che le regole valgano solo per noi, visto che la Germania dà sussidi statali da anni alle proprie imprese. Che è anche uno dei tanti motivi per il quale ha un surplus comerciale, ben oltre i limiti consentiti dalla stessa UE.


----------



## Milanoide (31 Agosto 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ragazzi qualcuno ha a casa un climatizzatore split inverter a pompa di calore e lo usa anche per il riscaldamento? Vorrei montarne due nelle mie due camere da letto per tenere spenta la caldaia a metano la notte. Vi trovate bene? Consumi?


Risposta parziale e da esperienza non diretta.
Sotto al mio appartamento ve ne è uno prodotto dall'unione di più appartamenti.
Ora è semi disabitato per gran parte del tempo, salvo subaffitti temporanei.
La proprietaria anziana molto attenta ai costi aveva installato un apparato come quello descritto da te. Lo considera sicuramente molto più rapido e credo anche efficiente della normale caldaia a metano anche sul lato riscaldamento.
Quando io ho occupato l'appartamento sopra un anno fa anche lei ha potuto infine cambiare la sua vecchia caldaia a metano con una più recente a condensazione. (C'era una canna fumaria in comune e quindi una questione di fumi).
Credo che un buon termotecnico ti possa confermare la convenienza della pompa di calore.
Col senno di poi forse avrei dovuto pensarci anche io.


----------



## Albijol (31 Agosto 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Risposta parziale e da esperienza non diretta.
> Sotto al mio appartamento ve ne è uno prodotto dall'unione di più appartamenti.
> Ora è semi disabitato per gran parte del tempo, salvo subaffitti temporanei.
> La proprietaria anziana molto attenta ai costi aveva installato un apparato come quello descritto da te. Lo considera sicuramente molto più rapido e credo anche efficiente della normale caldaia a metano anche sul lato riscaldamento.
> ...


Grazie per la risposta! Ma la signora anziana aveva installato degli split o proprio la caldaia a pompa di calore? Nel secondo caso purtroppo quel tipo di caldaia (oltre a essere costosissima...) non è adatta a lavorare con i radiatori che quindi dovrei sostituire con i ventilconvettori e aggiungere quindi ulteriori spese. Con gli split invece me la cavo con 900 euro x 2 più installazione. Per quanto riguarda la caldaia a metano a condensazione l'ho installata l'anno scorso e posso garantirti che consuma il trenta per cento in meno rispetto alla traditionale dati alla mano. Ma con questi prezzi per il gas, che secondo gli analisti sono destinati a durare anni, se mi trovo bene con gli split ne metto altri 3 e la caldaia a metano la userei solo per la cucina e per l'acqua calda.


----------



## Andris (31 Agosto 2022)

*Francia e Germania contro il blocco dei visti ai russi

In Europa persistono solo Estonia, Polonia e Repubblica Ceca

Delusione Kiev: "Non serve viaggiare in UE"*


----------



## Andris (31 Agosto 2022)

*In Belgio inflazione di agosto schizzata a 9,94% come riporta l'istituto nazionale di statistica

Non succedeva dal 1976*


@Djici 

il forum resta gratuito, tranquillo


----------



## Milanoide (31 Agosto 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Grazie per la risposta! Ma la signora anziana aveva installato degli split o proprio la caldaia a pompa di calore? Nel secondo caso purtroppo quel tipo di caldaia (oltre a essere costosissima...) non è adatta a lavorare con i radiatori che quindi dovrei sostituire con i ventilconvettori e aggiungere quindi ulteriori spese. Con gli split invece me la cavo con 900 euro x 2 più installazione. Per quanto riguarda la caldaia a metano a condensazione l'ho installata l'anno scorso e posso garantirti che consuma il trenta per cento in meno rispetto alla traditionale dati alla mano. Ma con questi prezzi per il gas, che secondo gli analisti sono destinati a durare anni, se mi trovo bene con gli split ne metto altri 3 e la caldaia a metano la userei solo per la cucina e per l'acqua calda.


Il figlio mi ha appena risposto che:
È un impianto di condizionamento inverter con split e funzione freddo / caldo, a pompa di calore. Quindi non una caldaia a pompa di calore.

Avendo fino a pochi mesi fa una vecchia caldaia a metano di 25 anni, trovava più rapido usare il climatizzatore soprattutto per deumidificare ed aiutare la caldaia normale.
Quindi non era un uso per riscaldamento al 100%


----------



## Andris (31 Agosto 2022)

*partito oggi lo stop annunciato al Nord Stream 1 che durerà fino al 3 settembre *
*
Bruxelles aggiorna al 9 settembre le decisioni sull'energia*


----------



## Albijol (31 Agosto 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Il figlio mi ha appena risposto che:
> È un impianto di condizionamento inverter con split e funzione freddo / caldo, a pompa di calore. Quindi non una caldaia a pompa di calore.
> 
> Avendo fino a pochi mesi fa una vecchia caldaia a metano di 25 anni, trovava più rapido usare il climatizzatore soprattutto per deumidificare ed aiutare la caldaia normale.
> Quindi non era un uso per riscaldamento al 100%


OK, grazie ancora! Se qualcun altro vuole intervenire è il benvenuto. Io ormai mi sono deciso, a dicembre posterò i consumi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Francia e Germania contro il blocco dei visti ai russi
> 
> In Europa persistono solo Estonia, Polonia e Repubblica Ceca
> 
> Delusione Kiev: "Non serve viaggiare in UE"*



L'Italia invece muta e nuovamente a 90° verso kiev, certo, che ci facciamo con i soldi dei turisti russi (che mediamente sono quelli che in vacanza aprono di più il portafoglio)  

Meglio negargli direttamente il visto, in fondo la colpa della guerra è da attribuire anche loro


----------



## Swaitak (31 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'Italia invece muta e nuovamente a 90° verso kiev, certo, che ci facciamo con i soldi dei turisti russi (che mediamente sono quelli che in vacanza aprono di più il portafoglio)
> 
> Meglio negargli direttamente il visto, in fondo la colpa della guerra è da attribuire anche loro


Persino Bergoglio è riuscito a litigare con i gialloblu


----------



## Milanoide (31 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Strano però che le regole valgano solo per noi, visto che la Germania dà sussidi statali da anni alle proprie imprese. Che è anche uno dei tanti motivi per il quale ha un surplus comerciale, ben oltre i limiti consentiti dalla stessa UE.


Sam, sai benissimo che ogni istituzione ha degli azionisti di riferimento.
I rapporti di forza esistono. I gruppi di interesse nazionali o sovranazionali pure.
Cosa fa l'Italia per pesare?
Innanzitutto devi essere presente.
In una lontana lezione di Diritto CEE nei primi anni '90 la docente disse chiaramente che l'Italia era sotto rappresentata ed assenteista.
Sotto rappresentata per volontà propria.
Assenteista perché anche le persone con un incarico o i parlamentari eletti preferivano starsene a casa e fare i Dominus Loci nel loro feudo.
Su chi frega chi a livello europeo.
Nelle stesse lezioni si ricostrui la allora recente circostanza che vide la Thatcher accorgersi che la GB era un pagatore netto e Craxi e Andreotti dei ladri, truffatori che la avevano fregata.
Aula che esplose di risate e compiacimento. Erano gli anni di tangentopoli. Visto? Anche la Thatcher dice che sono ladri e truffatori!
Se ne accorge solo adesso?
I continui e dall'estero indecifrabili cambi di governo.
I bilanci traballanti ed oscuri.
Se sei sempre nelle condizioni di andare a mendicare comprensione con il cappello in mano, come fai a farti valere contro chi è preparato ed organizzato?
Se non occupi uno spazio, qualcun altro lo occuperà.
Per contestare alla Francia la continua presenza dello Stato nelle imprese o alla Germania cose simili più il surplus commerciale, devi essere solido, puntuale e credibile.


----------



## Andris (31 Agosto 2022)

*il presidente delle terme in Ungeria, una delle maggiori attrazioni del paese e tra le più visitate in Europa, dichiara che la metà delle strutture rischia la chiusura da autunno a primavera

costi già aumentati del 30%


Ansa*


----------



## fabri47 (31 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> se è per questo, dopo la scoperta del giacimento di gas da parte di Eni-Total nei giorni scorsi, il prezzo ha raggiunto uno dei tanti record negativi, quando dovrebbe essere l'esatto contrario. Infami di melda


La cosa bella in tutto questo è il ciessodestra che vuole riconfermare Cingolani  .


----------



## Sam (31 Agosto 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Sam, sai benissimo che ogni istituzione ha degli azionisti di riferimento.
> I rapporti di forza esistono. I gruppi di interesse nazionali o sovranazionali pure.


Certo che lo so.
Devi dirlo a tanta altra gente qui dentro, che pensa che non ci sia nessuno che tiri le fila, ma che tutto accada per caso.
A me hanno sempre insegnato che il Lupo Cattivo non si trovasse nel letto della nonna ad aspettare Cappuccetto Rosso per puro caso. Ma a quanto pare non è così. Sarà sicuramente stato un lupo immigrato che ha occupato la casa della nonna per avere un tetto sulla testa, e che ha aperto le fauci davanti alla piccola Cappuccetto Rosso, perché pensava fosse l'igienista dentale che ha preso il posto della Minetti dopo lo scandalo Ruby.

Riguardo i rapporti di forza, è proprio per quello che per me l'UE deve fallire.
D'altronde, Mussolini, nel 1939, lo disse apertamente nel discorso del ventennale dei Fasci:
_Comunque si svolgano gli eventi, noi desideriamo che non si parli più di fratellanza, di sorellanza, di cuginanza e di altrettali parentele bastarde, poiché i rapporti tra gli Stati sono rapporti di forza, e questi rapporti di forza sono gli elementi determinanti della loro politica._



Milanoide ha scritto:


> Cosa fa l'Italia per pesare?
> Innanzitutto devi essere presente.
> In una lontana lezione di Diritto CEE nei primi anni '90 la docente disse chiaramente che l'Italia era sotto rappresentata ed assenteista.
> Sotto rappresentata per volontà propria.
> ...


Come puoi essere credibile se hai i partiti che da Berlino e Parigi prendono lo stipendio per svendere il patrimonio nazionale?
Parlo di gente come Letta, Monti, lo stesso Draghi.

La credibilità ce l'hai se rappresenti gli interessi del tuo Paese. Se sei un servo di qualcun altro, l'unica cosa che il tuo Paese otterrà sarà speculazione.
Non a caso, nel 1947, quando si arrivò a dover approvare in Parlamento l'infame Trattato di Parigi, Vittorio Emanuele Orlando (che non era certo un fascista) accusò Alcide De Gasperi di _cupidigia di servilismo_.

Qui c'è gente che parla dello statalismo come un qualcosa da abolire, e poi applaudono quando i francesi divorano il piccolo credito, l'industria automobilistica, quella energetica ecc. con il GOVERNO come azionista.
Si riempiono la bocca di UE, quando cui primo azionista di maggioranza del Reich dell'Unione è un paese che dà sussidi per mantenere il sistema economico.
E intanto con le ricette liberiste che hanno imposto A NOI, abbiamo visto il debito esplodere e siamo ad un passo dal fallimento (inutile girarci attorno), perché con l'austerity della culona inchiavabile non potevamo nemmeno investire.

La Germania viene elogiata per il suo rigore, ma la verità è che il suo debito post-riunificazione l'ha fatto pagare a tutti i paesi dell'Unione con i Trattati di Maastricht. Troppo facile così.


----------



## Albijol (31 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La cosa bella in tutto questo è il ciessodestra che vuole riconfermare Cingolani  .



Perché ha fatto un miracolo. L obiettivo che si era data l Europa era quello di raggiungere l 80 per cento di riempimento degli stoccaggi entro il primo novembre. L'Italia l'ha raggiunto a fine agosto. Con la Russia che per sua volontà ha ridotto la fornitura del 72 per cento.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Agosto 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Perché ha fatto un miracolo. L obiettivo che si era data l Europa era quello di raggiungere l 80 per cento di riempimento degli stoccaggi entro il primo novembre. L'Italia l'ha raggiunto a fine agosto. Con la Russia che per sua volontà ha ridotto la fornitura del 72 per cento.


Miracoli ai danni fatti dal governo stesso. LOL.


----------



## Albijol (31 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Miracoli ai danni fatti dal governo stesso. LOL.


Beh lui è lì da un anno e mezzo


----------



## Milanoide (31 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Certo che lo so.
> Devi dirlo a tanta altra gente qui dentro, che pensa che non ci sia nessuno che tiri le fila, ma che tutto accada per caso.
> A me hanno sempre insegnato che il Lupo Cattivo non si trovasse nel letto della nonna ad aspettare Cappuccetto Rosso per puro caso. Ma a quanto pare non è così. Sarà sicuramente stato un lupo immigrato che ha occupato la casa della nonna per avere un tetto sulla testa, e che ha aperto le fauci davanti alla piccola Cappuccetto Rosso, perché pensava fosse l'igienista dentale che ha preso il posto della Minetti dopo lo scandalo Ruby.
> 
> ...


Sarà come dici tu.
Sarà che da Berlino e Parigi hanno "unto" tutte le strutture di potere italiane riprogrammandole verso la svendita ed il suicidio. In maniera invero molto subdola, giacché solitamente nemmeno rispondono al superiore gerarchico, figurati ad una entità remota e straniera.
I sintomi di questa malattia iniziano da un governo centrale che non riesce a farsi mandare dalle amministrazioni locali dati come il numero di auto blu o qualsiasi altra informazione "sensibbbbbile". La macchina non risponde ai comandi.
Il governo tassa gli extra profitti e le aziende bloccano tutto e si rivolgono al Tar.
Tribunale anti reazionario?
Per risolvere questa cosa si potrebbero spazzare via i resti della vecchia repubblica e per mantenere l'ordine mettere in orbita una Morte Nera che vaporizzi i disobbedienti.
Amministratore X hai fornito i dati richiesti? 
No, zzzzzzvaporizzato! 
Oppure tele-trasportare i disobbedienti negli spazi profondi.
Ma le manovre losche, come ad esempio quelle sulle banche, c'erano prima, durante e dopo il fascismo. Temo quindi sia una malattia del carattere nazionale più che della forma di governo.


----------



## Sam (31 Agosto 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Sarà come dici tu.
> Sarà che da Berlino e Parigi hanno "unto" tutte le strutture di potere italiane riprogrammandole verso la svendita ed il suicidio. In maniera invero molto subdola, giacché solitamente nemmeno rispondono al superiore gerarchico, figurati ad una entità remota e straniera.


Rispondono eccome.
Se si pensa che chi comanda in Italia stia lì solo per i suoi interessi, significa che si è capito ben poco.
I politici italiani non sono tutti dei mangioni. Letta non è Razzi. Salvini non è Scilipoti.
I Razzi e gli Scilipoti sono quelli che non contano niente, e fanno solo da portatori di voti. Chi comanda davvero, gli ordini li prende eccome, e rispondono.



Milanoide ha scritto:


> I sintomi di questa malattia iniziano da un governo centrale che non riesce a farsi mandare dalle amministrazioni locali dati come il numero di auto blu o qualsiasi altra informazione "sensibbbbbile". La macchina non risponde ai comandi.
> Il governo tassa gli extra profitti e le aziende bloccano tutto e si rivolgono al Tar.


La macchina risponde. Solo che i comandi che tu pensi che il governo dia, non sono gli stessi che il governo dà effettivamente. Ecco perché pensi che le Regioni non rispondano.
Chi sta nei consigli regionali ha la connivenza del governo centrale che, ripeto, considera queste nullità dei portatori di voti.
In sostanza lo stesso sistema cleptocratico dello Zaire.

Nessuno ruba nei consigli regionali senza che il suo Partito (e quindi, per estensione, il Parlamento) lo sappia.
Semplicemente ai vertici va bene così, tanto i ladri sono intercambiabili. Quando uno viene beccato con le dita nella marmellata, gli si dà la buonuscita e si mette un altro.



Milanoide ha scritto:


> Tribunale anti reazionario?
> Per risolvere questa cosa si potrebbero spazzare via i resti della vecchia repubblica e per mantenere l'ordine mettere in orbita una Morte Nera che vaporizzi i disobbedienti.
> Amministratore X hai fornito i dati richiesti?
> No, zzzzzzvaporizzato!
> Oppure tele-trasportare i disobbedienti negli spazi profondi.


La Repubblica attuale andrebbe spazzata via a prescindere, in quanto fallimento su tutta la linea.
Per il resto basterebbe legiferare in materia e applicare le leggi. Ma il problema è che per farlo, prima bisogna abolire il sistema dei partiti.



Milanoide ha scritto:


> Ma le manovre losche, come ad esempio quelle sulle banche, c'erano prima, durante e dopo il fascismo. Temo quindi sia una malattia del carattere nazionale più che della forma di governo.


Non è una malattia del carattere, ma semplicemente uno scollamento del popolo dall'interesse nazionale, a causa di un radicamento di sistema di governo ombra, fatto di banche e massoneria, estesa a tutti i livelli, che ha per decenni fatto considerare lo Stato come un nemico pubblico, favorendo organizzazioni mafiose e corruzione.
Non è un caso se il fascismo, l'unico che si batté contro la massoneria e la mafia (a detta di Giovanni Falcone, che fascista non era di sicuro), si cercò di arginarlo in tutti i modi, sia durante il Ventennio che durante la guerra.
Il problema è che Mussolini fu più solo di quanto immaginasse, visto che molti dei suoi "collaboratori" erano massoni e prendevano ordini da altri. E sono sicuro lo sapesse fin dall'inizio, anche saprà fino a che punto fino alla sua estromissione.
Solo nella RSI effettivamente le cose cambiarono radicalmente, ma il periodo non ha permesso di raccoglierne i frutti.


----------



## Andris (31 Agosto 2022)

*presidente comuni italiani De Caro:

"350 milioni subito ai comuni o costretti a tagliare i servizi di base"*


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2022)

La premier francese: In inverno potremmo dover staccare la luce alle case.​


----------



## Swaitak (1 Settembre 2022)

*E' morto Il presidente della compagnia petrolifera russa Lukoil, a causa di una caduta da una finestra della Clinica centrale ospedaliera di Mosca.*


----------



## pazzomania (1 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *E' morto Il presidente della compagnia petrolifera russa Lukoil, a causa di una caduta da una finestra della Clinica centrale ospedaliera di Mosca.*


Stanno morendo come mosche certi personaggi che girano attorno al regime russo..


----------



## Albijol (1 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *E' morto Il presidente della compagnia petrolifera russa Lukoil, a causa di una caduta da una finestra della Clinica centrale ospedaliera di Mosca.*



È tipo il ventesimo dirigente russo che muore in strane circostanze da febbraio


----------



## gabri65 (1 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La premier francese: In inverno potremmo dover staccare la luce alle case.​



Sarà allora il caso di cominciare a staccare teste a chi comanda questa associazione criminale che è la UE.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Settembre 2022)

*Secondo il presidente di Confindustria Bonomi, 1/5 delle aziende italiane potrebbe chiudere, in seguito ad una interruzione completa delle forniture di gas russo. Secondo Bonomi occorre dunque pensare ad una strategia di razionamento,in quanto verrebbero a mancare 4 miliardi di metri cubi nonostante le riserve.*


----------



## Swaitak (1 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Stanno morendo come mosche certi personaggi che girano attorno al regime russo..


La lukoil penso operi ancora in italia e in altri paesi, potrebbe aver disobbedito a qualche ordine


----------



## gabri65 (1 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Secondo il presidente di Confindustria Bonomi, 1/5 delle aziende italiane potrebbe chiudere, in seguito ad una interruzione completa delle forniture di gas russo. Secondo Bonomi occorre dunque pensare ad una strategia di razionamento,in quanto verrebbero a mancare 4 miliardi di metri cubi nonostante le riserve.*



L'importante è mandare in default la Russia. Una grossa occasione per noi, ci libereremo per sempre della schiavitù energetica.

Effettivamente dentro le bare, da morti di freddo e fame, non serve l'energia elettrica. Tutt'al più qualcosina per le lampade votive.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Secondo il presidente di Confindustria Bonomi, 1/5 delle aziende italiane potrebbe chiudere, in seguito ad una interruzione completa delle forniture di gas russo. Secondo Bonomi occorre dunque pensare ad una strategia di razionamento,in quanto verrebbero a mancare 4 miliardi di metri cubi nonostante le riserve.*



Ma cosa volete che sia, tutto per aiutare zelecoso e l'ugraina no ?
Poi se muoiono di "fame" (o di mancata energia, se proprio vogliamo restare in tema) aziende e cittadini, chissene.
Chissene se molte aziende chiuderanno (e mai più riapriranno) lasciando a casa migliaia di italiani e non.

Attendiamo sempre il default della russia,la fine dei missili, la riconquista della crimea da parte delle truppe ugraine,la rivolta delpopolo russo contro putino.
Quanto siamo imbecilli.

Però oh, putino ci ha minacciato, bisognava rispondere no? Era questo che si sentiva dire anche qui dentro.
E infatti abbiamo risposto....tagliandoci le palle DA SOLI.
Congratulazioni a tutti


----------



## Swaitak (1 Settembre 2022)

facciamo 2 conti:
82 miliardi di metri cubi consumati in 1 anno
95,7% di importazione = 78,5 miliardi di metri cubi così ripartiti:
38,1% dalla Russia=29,9 miliradi m^3
57,6% da altre nazioni =45,2 miliradi m^3
supponiamo di poter aumentare le importazioni da altri paesi a 60 miliardi circa
le riserve ammontano a circa 14 miliardi, considerandone l'80% sono 11,2 miliardi

78,5-71,2= mancano circa 7 miliardi di m^3 considerando che il consumo sia uguale a quello dell'anno precedente.
I conti tornano.

Questo sempre che arrivino i rigassificatori, perchè a sentire i politicanti sono ancora alla discussione : Piombino si, Piombino no..


----------



## gabri65 (1 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> facciamo 2 conti:
> 82 miliardi di metri cubi consumati in 1 anno
> 95,7% di importazione = 78,5 miliardi di metri cubi così ripartiti:
> 38,1% dalla Russia=29,9 miliradi m^3
> ...



Togli il gas che darai (probabilmente gratis) agli amici teteschi per solidarietàhhh.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Togli il gas che darai (probabilmente gratis) agli amici teteschi per solidarietàhhh.


certo se la Germania va in default addio Europah!


----------



## Albijol (1 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> facciamo 2 conti:
> 82 miliardi di metri cubi consumati in 1 anno
> 95,7% di importazione = 78,5 miliardi di metri cubi così ripartiti:
> 38,1% dalla Russia=29,9 miliradi m^3
> ...


Premesso che Putin sarebbe un rimbambito a chiudere le forniture a queste quotazioni, se anche lo facesse per demenza senile, solo con una glaciazione improvvisa consumeremo gli stessi metri cubi dell'anno scorso al 2 euro al metro cubo di gas.


----------



## jacky (1 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> facciamo 2 conti:
> 82 miliardi di metri cubi consumati in 1 anno
> 95,7% di importazione = 78,5 miliardi di metri cubi così ripartiti:
> 38,1% dalla Russia=29,9 miliradi m^3
> ...


Di fronte a una crisi del genere mi aspetto che i consumi quest'anno non superino i 70 mld.
Stiamo parlando di un gas che è passato da 0,14 estate 2020, a 0,30 estate 2021 a 2,50 estate 2022, praticamente 15x.
Non si può continuare a consumare come se nulla fosse.
Per me vanno obbligati tutti gli amministratori di condominio a orario ridotto 7h e non 14 in città come Milano almeno fino a fine ottobre e da inizio marzo a metà aprile. E negli altri mesi passaggio da 14h a 12h con 2 gradi in meno. Almeno.
NESSUNO DEVE STARE AL CALDO, c'è gente con la canottiera in casa e finestre aperte d'inverno.
Ok proteggersi dal freddo, ma no agli abusi.

Sono favorevolissimo poi a far fare ai manager della pa corsi su consumi e gestione riscaldamento/elettricità.
D'accordo a spegnere nelle scuole il riscaldamento dal venerdì ore 13 a lunedì ore 6 e, perché no, fare dad un mese circa da 7-8 dicembre a fine gennaio. L'Italia non è un paese freddo, in metà Italia farà freddo vero 20 giorni all'anno suddiviso in 2-3 ondate.
Ho visto gestioni termiche in condomini di 100 unità fatturare 200.000€ l'anno scorso con prezzo medio 0,70. Quest'anno pagheranno 650.000? Ce la fanno? Stiamo parlando di 10.000€ spese condominiali a stipendi invariati... e chi non sta attento anche 12.000-13.000€.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Settembre 2022)

Ma voi sapete che in UE stanno aumentando le importazioni di gas liquido dalla Cina ?
E la Cina secondo voi da dove lo prende ?  

E' una classica triangolazione


----------



## Swaitak (1 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Premesso che Putin sarebbe un rimbambito a chiudere le forniture a queste quotazioni, se anche lo facesse per demenza senile, solo con una glaciazione improvvisa consumeremo gli stessi metri cubi dell'anno scorso al 2 euro al metro cubo di gas.


Sul fatto che tagli completamente ci credo poco, se non come vendetta per le sanzioni. 
Per quanto riguarda i consumi, non guarderei tanto al riscaldamento, ma alla richiesta di energia elettrica che è sempre in forte espansione


----------



## Swaitak (1 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma voi sapete che in UE stanno aumentando le importazioni di gas liquido dalla Cina ?
> E la Cina secondo voi da dove lo prende ?
> 
> E' una classica triangolazione


e menomale che esistono ste furbate


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> e menomale che esistono ste furbate



Menomale ? Beh....dipende...
Quando entra in gioco un intermediario i prezzi schizzano alle stelle, infatti così sta guadagnando la russia (che si pappa i soldi nonostante le sanzioni), guadagna la cina, che acquista a saldo e vende a prezzo maggiorato.

Indovina chi va a perderci ? 

Tra non avere gas o averlo e pagarlo (ipotesi) 3-4€ a litro....forse è meglio non averlo


----------



## Andris (1 Settembre 2022)

*Orban firma un nuovo contratto di fornitura di gas russo.

Altri 5,8 milioni di metri cubi aggiuntivi di gas naturale al giorno da Mosca a prezzo di saldo

"L'Ungheria non avrà problemi energetici" annuncia il portavoce*


----------



## Andris (1 Settembre 2022)

come sempre, Orban incula tutti


----------



## Swaitak (1 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Orban firma un nuovo contratto di fornitura di gas russo.
> 
> Altri 5,8 milioni di metri cubi aggiuntivi di gas naturale al giorno da Mosca a prezzo di saldo
> 
> "L'Ungheria non avrà problemi energetici" annuncia il portavoce*


tutti uniti, tutti compatti, europa europa


----------



## Swaitak (1 Settembre 2022)

Nel frattempo continuano a filtrare restrizioni dal governo, a mezzodì si parlava di 1 grado e 1 ora in meno di riscaldamenti, ora siamo arrivati a 2 ore e 2 gradi. Aspettiamo il responso


----------



## Andris (1 Settembre 2022)

*inflazione in Italia all'8,4%*
*non succedeva dal 1985

120.000 imprese nel commercio a rischio per costi triplicati di distribuzione


Bianchi vuole salvare la "buona scuola":*

*"La scuola deve essere l'ultima a subire restrizioni per l'energia"*


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La premier francese: In inverno potremmo dover staccare la luce alle case.​


"con ste mosse la Russia fallisce domani, default assicurato" dicevano i luminari che si bagnavano su San zelescone


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *inflazione in Italia all'8,4%*
> *non succedeva dal 1985
> 
> 
> ...


Cambiamo le mutande ogni 8 giorni ma l'indrottinamento da scemi deve proseguire insomma


----------



## Swaitak (1 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *inflazione in Italia all'8,4%*
> *non succedeva dal 1985
> 
> 
> ...


Bianchi fa ctrl+c, ctrl+v ad ogni dichiarazione


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Settembre 2022)

Io ho fatto scorta di candele. Non si sa mai che ci sia l'invasione delle candele come quelle delle mascherine .. introvabili.

Il cibo posso anche lasciarlo fuori per ora le temperature in Danimarca in inverno sono tra 0 e 10 gradi ci può stare.
Se si stacca il frigo pazienza. 
La tv manco accendo. 
Non potrò moderare MW. 

Slavia Ukraina ovviamente

Magari i proiettili russi ed i missili saranno finiti per dicembre.


----------



## Andris (1 Settembre 2022)

*Comunicato congiunto Parmalat - Granarolo:*

*"Si rischia che un bene primario come il latte arrivi a 2 euro al litro. *

*Preoccupazione per un’inflazione galoppante che da 12 mesi colpisce l’agroalimentare italiano e in particolare il settore lattiero caseario.*

*Occorre un intervento pubblico che scongiuri conseguenze ancora più disastrose per le migliaia di imprese che compongono la filiera

È impensabile che un alimento primario e fondamentale nella dieta italiana possa subire una penalizzazione così forte da comprimerne la disponibilità di consumo.

Per quanto concerne le sole energie, se non avviene un’inversione di rotta, si tratta di una inflazione del 200% nel 2022 rispetto al 2021 e un rischio di oltre il 100% nel 2023 rispetto al 2022 

È insostenibile anche da parte di una grande azienda, dal momento che si protrae nel tempo e che se fosse scaricata tale e quale sul mercato colpirebbe significativamente i nostri consumatori e avrebbe inevitabili conseguenze sui consumi, con ricadute negative su tutta la filiera"*


----------



## Andris (1 Settembre 2022)

una volta si mangiava pane e latte, pane e olive o pane e pomodori...visti i prezzi, dieta con olive conservate e basta

alle 23 spegnere il lume e a nanna, come a Kiev


----------



## Albijol (1 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io ho fatto scorta di candele. Non si sa mai che ci sia l'invasione delle candele come quelle delle mascherine .. introvabili.
> 
> Il cibo posso anche lasciarlo fuori per ora le temperature in Danimarca in inverno sono tra 0 e 10 gradi ci può stare.
> Se si stacca il frigo pazienza.
> ...



A quanto va la luce in Danimarca ora? Euro al kwh intendo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Settembre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> "con ste mosse la Russia fallisce domani, default assicurato" dicevano i luminari che si bagnavano su San zelescone



La Russia è già tecnicamente in default. 

Ricordo le seghe che ci si faceva per sto fatto


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> A quanto va la luce in Danimarca ora? Euro al kwh intendo.


Per ora picco di 1,30 ma viaggia a 1 euro..

Ovviamente il prezzo inganna.. non è tutto per il costo energie. In mezzo tra tasse e servizi direi il 60%.. il prezzo netto sarà un 40%.

Lo stato e aziende ci sguazzano ovviamente.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io ho fatto scorta di candele. Non si sa mai che ci sia l'invasione delle candele come quelle delle mascherine .. introvabili.


Esagerato 

Impossibile accada, l' unica mia preoccupazione è quella economica, per certi versi.

Ma nessuno ti toglierà la corrente a casa...


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Esagerato


Non credo che staccheranno la corrente ai privati dai... al massimo a scarificarsi saranno le aziende quelle grosse di produzione che consumano un botto . Avranno dei limiti di produzione. 

Però io ero anche uno di quelli che all'inizio era scettico sul corona e nono credevo minimamente a Putin.

Ergo questa volta cambio registro.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non credo che staccheranno la corrente ai privati dai... al massimo a scarificarsi saranno le aziende quelle grosse di produzione che consumano un botto . Avranno dei limiti di produzione.
> 
> Però io ero anche uno di quelli che all'inizio era scettico sul corona e nono credevo minimamente a Putin.
> 
> Ergo questa volta cambio registro.


Non c'è possibilità alcuna che finisca male, del tipo non avere veramente energia.

Mancherà un tot in % di gas, nel *peggiore *dei casi.

Vai sereno e consuma tutta la corrente che vuoi ( anzi, che ti serve, visti i costi).

A meno che scoppi qualcosa di più grosso, in quel caso, ciaone!


----------



## Andris (1 Settembre 2022)

*Sanchez vuole portare l'IVA sul gas stabilmente al 5% finchè ci sarà la crisi, dopo aver portato quella elettrica in un anno da 21 a 10 e poi 5%

Tra il 15 giugno e il 15 agosto gli spagnoli hanno risparmiato circa 1,3 miliardi di euro

Partito abbonamento gratuito ai mezzi pubblici per studenti e lavoratori fino al 31 dicembre

Sanchez e Scholz vogliono convincere Macron a far ripartire i lavori al gasdotto Midcat per collegare Francia e Spagna attraverso i Pirenei catalani
La Spagna possiede 1/3 dei rigassificatori di tutta Europa, così potrebbe mandare gas ad altri paesi tra cui la Germania*


----------



## Andris (1 Settembre 2022)

*Commissione Europea:

"13/27 paesi UE sono parzialmente o interamente esclusi dal gas russo

La situazione rimane piuttosto critica.
C’è il rischio di interruzioni, che è molto forte"*


----------



## pazzomania (1 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Sanchez vuole portare l'IVA sul gas stabilmente al 5% finchè ci sarà la crisi, dopo aver portato quella elettrica in un anno da 21 a 10 e poi 5%
> 
> Tra il 15 giugno e il 15 agosto gli spagnoli hanno risparmiato circa 1,3 miliardi di euro
> 
> ...


LOL

Uno Stato puo' pure toglierla del tutto l' IVA

I cittadini saranno cosi molto più felici, tanto saranno i citt... emh lo stato a pagare a la differenza.

Comunque, scherzi ( mica tanto) a parte, chi ha spazio per indebitarsi, è proprio questo il momento per farlo.
Ma i politici, preferiscono usare quei soldi a debito per farsi belli.
Aiutare in emergenza non porta gli stessi osannamenti.


----------



## Andris (1 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> LOL
> 
> Uno Stato puo' pure toglierla del tutto l' IVA
> 
> ...


non ci tocca, ci siamo già indebitati per una generazione con lockdown e restrizioni covid


----------



## Blu71 (1 Settembre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> "con ste mosse la Russia fallisce domani, default assicurato" dicevano i luminari che si bagnavano su San zelescone



Tranquillo poi Zelesnsky ci rimborsa tutto


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Esagerato
> 
> Impossibile accada, l' unica mia preoccupazione è quella economica, per certi versi.
> 
> *Ma nessuno ti toglierà la corrente a casa...*



Questo è tutto da vedere


----------



## Swaitak (1 Settembre 2022)

Prepariamo la vasella, altro che la fidanzatae di Frappè


----------



## Swaitak (1 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non ci tocca, ci siamo già indebitati per una generazione con lockdown e restrizioni covid


restrizioni che poi vanno a colpire sempre le stesse persone, i primi a farne le spese saranno proprio ristoratori e aziendine


----------



## Blu71 (1 Settembre 2022)

Cingolani (Ministro per la transizione Ecologica) avrebbe presentato (solo in cdm) il piano gas: da ottobre termosifoni abbassati di un grado e accesi un’ora in meno al giorno.​


----------



## Sam (1 Settembre 2022)

Orban non è un visionario, come i nostri politici.
Adesso che arriva l’inverno e dobbiamo risparmiare energia, abbiamo già pronto il piano.

Ritorna Carosello, e poi dopo tutti a nanna.


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Comunicato congiunto Parmalat - Granarolo:*
> 
> *"Si rischia che un bene primario come il latte arrivi a 2 euro al litro. *
> 
> ...


ma chi se ne frega, sti costi andavano bene con il coviddi, ora è per la salvezza di zelescone e dell'ucraina contro il nostro russo


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Settembre 2022)

ma perchè non vedo commenti del vate King George ? eppure era un esperto di economia, energia, guerra ecc ecc ecc.... mi fa strano


----------



## Andris (2 Settembre 2022)

*Ologramma di Zelensky appare al Forum Ambrosetti tra i soliti noti di economia, finanza e politica di Cernobbio:*

*"Voglio incontrare Draghi.*

*Pronti ad aumentare l'export di elettricità in Europa, ma per questo serve tenere la centrale di Zaporizhzhia connessa alla rete ucraina"*


  

tante città senza corrente, acqua e gas
alle 23 si spegne tutto in Ucraina e questo pensa ad esportare...

comunque non se ne perde una in collegamento, a fine guerra se sarà ancora vivo carriera da direttore di palinsesti


----------



## Andris (2 Settembre 2022)

*un centinaio di disoccupati stamattina a Napoli ha bruciato dinanzi alla posta centrale le bollette delle utenze di luce e gas ricevute

"Siamo stanchi delle promesse.*

*Da anni attendiamo un lavoro ed oggi non possiamo pagare queste cifre che sono triplicate*

*Le nostre famiglie sono allo stremo. Per noi, finora, solo tante parole e pochi fatti"


Ansa*


----------



## Swaitak (2 Settembre 2022)

*Von der Leyen :"Sono delle ferma convinzione che è tempo di un tetto al prezzo del gas dai gasdotti russi in Europa"

Dal Cremlino la rispsota di Peskov: "Se i Paesi ostili metteranno un tetto ai prezzi sulle risorse energetiche russe, Mosca fornirà petrolio solo ai Paesi che si adeguano alle condizioni del mercato"*


----------



## Sam (2 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Von der Leyen :"Sono delle ferma convinzione che è tempo di un tetto al prezzo del gas dai gasdotti russi in Europa"
> 
> Dal Cremlino la rispsota di Peskov: "Se i Paesi ostili metteranno un tetto ai prezzi sulle risorse energetiche russe, Mosca fornirà petrolio solo ai Paesi che si adeguano alle condizioni del mercato"*


La Von Der Layen è più pupazzo del suo clone francese, Christine Lagarde.
Una scendiletto che normalmente dovrebbe stare seduta in casa sulla sedia a dondolo a fare modelli a maglia, mentre sospira frasi del tipo “non ci sono più le mezze stagioni” e guarda Giletti in TV.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Von der Leyen :"Sono delle ferma convinzione che è tempo di un tetto al prezzo del gas dai gasdotti russi in Europa"
> 
> Dal Cremlino la rispsota di Peskov: "Se i Paesi ostili metteranno un tetto ai prezzi sulle risorse energetiche russe, Mosca fornirà petrolio solo ai Paesi che si adeguano alle condizioni del mercato"*


Mah, vedremo se funzionerà.

Il gas, piuttosto che darlo a noi, il Vladimiro furioso lo sta bruciando...


----------



## Swaitak (2 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mah, vedremo se funzionerà.
> 
> Il gas, piuttosto che darlo a noi, il Vladimiro furioso lo sta bruciando...


certo se col tetto non avesse più margini di guadagno troverà alternative. Ci sono sempre paesi neutri tipo l'Azerbajan (ieri in visita in italia..) o il buon Erdocoso, che potrebbero importare e rivendere con la loro bella faccia da Culo


----------



## pazzomania (2 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> certo se col tetto non avesse più margini di guadagno troverà alternative. Ci sono sempre paesi neutri tipo l'Azerbajan (ieri in visita in italia..) o il buon Erdocoso, che potrebbero importare e rivendere con la loro bella faccia da Culo


Non so se quei paesi possano pagare di più del nostro eventuale "tetto"...
I margini li avevano anche quando avevano un decimo (o quello che è il costo) del prezzo attuale.

Comunque se ha detto che la Russia non ci darà il petrolio, credo andrà proprio cosi.


----------



## Alkampfer (2 Settembre 2022)

è da febbraio 2020 che aspetto la disfatta dell'italia, mentre la gente si cagava addosso del vairus e andava a svaligiare i supermarket di carta igienica e gel igienizzante.
fine storia triste.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Von der Leyen :"Sono delle ferma convinzione che è tempo di un tetto al prezzo del gas dai gasdotti russi in Europa"
> 
> Dal Cremlino la rispsota di Peskov: "Se i Paesi ostili metteranno un tetto ai prezzi sulle risorse energetiche russe, Mosca fornirà petrolio solo ai Paesi che si adeguano alle condizioni del mercato"*



Forse erdocane aveva capito tutto fin dal principio ed è per quello la lasciò senza sedia in un angolino della stanza


----------



## Swaitak (2 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Forse erdocane aveva capito tutto fin dal principio ed è per quello la lasciò senza sedia in un angolino della stanza


Infatti, draghi si comportò da classico italiano morto di figa in quel caso


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ebbene, come da preventivo, si sta pian piano incominciando a lacrimare. Oltre all'inflazione, ora il problema più grave è la crisi energetica e con l'arrivo dell'inverno le cose andranno sempre più peggio. Il tutto grazie ai mostri gialli cinesi per incominciare, poi alle famosi sanzioni che si stanno rivelando un boomerang (Alla fine questi missili russi non finiscono ed i proiettili ci sono). A peggiorare ancora la cosa sono le tasse varie sull'energia oltre alle aziende, parecchie, che stanno sguazzando sopra scaricando il barile "Colpa11 della guerra in Ugraina".
> La Germania andrà in recessione nel 2023 ed ovviamente seguiranno a ruota tutti gli altri..
> 
> Piaccia o meno, il gas Russo ci serviva come il pane



Siamo passati dal covid all'Ucraina e ora è il turno delle bollette mega galattiche. Stavolta, però, la botta colpisce direttamente il portafogli. Speriamo che sto popolo di capre si svegli definitivamente.


----------



## Nevergiveup (2 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *un centinaio di disoccupati stamattina a Napoli ha bruciato dinanzi alla posta centrale le bollette delle utenze di luce e gas ricevute
> 
> "Siamo stanchi delle promesse.*
> 
> ...


Disoccupati e 2022 nella stessa frase... eh niente fa già ridere così. Ah scusate, non avevo letto Napoli....


----------



## Andris (2 Settembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Disoccupati e 2022 nella stessa frase... eh niente fa già ridere così. Ah scusate, non avevo letto Napoli....


in che senso ?
non ci dovrebbero essere più i disoccupati ?


----------



## Nevergiveup (2 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> in che senso ?
> non ci dovrebbero essere più i disoccupati ?


No in questo momento non ci dovrebbero essere disoccupati se non i soliti furbetti non-occupati che si fanno mantenere dalla collettività... c'è carenza di personale in tutte le professioni da una punta all'altra dello stivale, tutte le professioni eccetto i disoccupati appunto.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Settembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> No in questo momento non ci dovrebbero essere disoccupati se non i soliti furbetti non-occupati che si fanno mantenere dalla collettività... c'è carenza di personale in tutte le professioni da una punta all'altra dello stivale, tutte le professioni eccetto i disoccupati appunto.



Ma questo lo dici per sentito dire oppure ti occupi di ricerca personale ?
Perchè da me vedo sempre i soliti "volti" che entrano ed escono da una parte all'altra con i soliti calci in hulo e quelli che tu chiami furbetti non hanno alcuna possibilità di entrare in nessun modo.

O troppo grandi o troppo piccoli di età, o troppo esperti o poco esperti per quel determinato lavoro.
Ovviamente una minima parte riesce ad inserirsi nel mondo lavorativo però si ritrova con uno stipendio da schiavo e un contratto legale a metà (per chi vuol capire....)
Io sono isolano e queste cose le ho sempre vissute anche sulla mia pelle, poi non so se in continente (Italia) le cose vadano meglio 

P.S che poi con la questione energetica e le bollette impazzite immagino tutte le aziende italiane pronte ad accogliere a braccia aperte tutti i non occupati...sicuramente....chissà quanti attuali lavoratori finiranno a spasso, altro che assunzioni


----------



## Nevergiveup (2 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma questo lo dici per sentito dire oppure ti occupi di ricerca personale ?
> Perchè da me vedo sempre i soliti "volti" che entrano ed escono da una parte all'altra con i soliti calci in hulo e quelli che tu chiami furbetti non hanno alcuna possibilità di entrare in nessun modo.
> 
> O troppo grandi o troppo piccoli di età, o troppo esperti o poco esperti per quel determinato lavoro.
> ...


Disgraziatamente sì mi occupo anche di gestione del personale... e ribadisco il concetto, chi non lavora nel 2022 è perchè non vuole farlo, le opportunità ci sono, tante e dignitose. 

Stare a casa mantenuti dagli altri è un vizietto sempre più diffuso ahimè. E' ormai un modus operandi, lavoretto per qualche mese, contratto rigorosamente a tempo determinato, 4/5 certificati di malattia a stagione lavorativa e una volta scaduto il contratto ci si gode la disoccupazione e poi via riparte la giostra. 

E non ho paura di dire, esperienza personale pluriennale non fantasia, che questi comportamenti arrivano nel 95% dei casi da persone che vengono dal Sud Italia.. dei veri artisti in questo senso.


----------



## Andris (2 Settembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> No in questo momento non ci dovrebbero essere disoccupati se non i soliti furbetti non-occupati che si fanno mantenere dalla collettività... c'è carenza di personale in tutte le professioni da una punta all'altra dello stivale, tutte le professioni eccetto i disoccupati appunto.


se uno manda il cv e non lo chiamano...va all'agenzia per il lavoro e non lo chiamano...
i concorsi nel pubblico sono sempre limitati, oltre che in certi settori anche rari
è possibilissimo essere disoccupati, non siamo in situazione dove è possibile una piena occupazione


----------



## Nevergiveup (2 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> se uno manda il cv e non lo chiamano...va all'agenzia per il lavoro e non lo chiamano...
> i concorsi nel pubblico sono sempre limitati, oltre che in certi settori anche rari
> è possibilissimo essere disoccupati, non siamo in situazione dove è possibile una piena occupazione


Balle... niente di più lontano dalla realtà. Ripeto, chi vuole lavorare oggi trova lavoro in mezza giornata e con uno stipendio decente.


----------



## Andris (2 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Von der Leyen :"Sono delle ferma convinzione che è tempo di un tetto al prezzo del gas dai gasdotti russi in Europa"
> 
> Dal Cremlino la rispsota di Peskov: "Se i Paesi ostili metteranno un tetto ai prezzi sulle risorse energetiche russe, Mosca fornirà petrolio solo ai Paesi che si adeguano alle condizioni del mercato"*


fa ridere che gli statalisti fanno i capitalisti e i capitalisti gli statalisti


----------



## Andris (2 Settembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Balle... niente di più lontano dalla realtà. Ripeto, chi vuole lavorare oggi trova lavoro in mezza giornata e con uno stipendio decente.


purtroppo è reale, specie in certi territori e a certe età se esci fuori dal mercato del lavoro c'è solo il lavoro nero per campare

già non sono d'accordo con quello che hai scritto prima figuriamoci con il finale dello stipendio decente...

intendi che studi 5 anni all'università, non trovi lavoro in base a quello che hai studiato e vai a fare turno notturno al bar ?
questo è degrado culturale e spreco economico di risorse umane, non una cosa positiva di cui vantarsi...


----------



## Nevergiveup (2 Settembre 2022)

Ah bè se son tutti come quell’operatore ecologico che gira nelle trasmissioni che prende il RDC e pretende che lo Stato gli trovi da fre l’operatore ecologico nella sua città… un triliardo di scuse per non lavorare. I fatti dicono che oggi chi vuole un lavoro lo trova tranquillamente.. poi ci saranno casi particolari ma mediamente manteniamo una marea di fannulloni.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Settembre 2022)

Intanto il Nord Stream 1 chiuso a tempo indeterminato per manutenzioni 
L'inverno sta arrivando


----------



## pazzomania (2 Settembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> No in questo momento non ci dovrebbero essere disoccupati se non i soliti furbetti non-occupati che si fanno mantenere dalla collettività... c'è carenza di personale in tutte le professioni da una punta all'altra dello stivale, tutte le professioni eccetto i disoccupati appunto.


Ci ho provato a dirlo sommessamente qualche giorno fa, ma non ho avuto molto successo.
Quindi ho pensato di sognare io.

Ma visto che lo dici anche tu..forse non sono matto del tutto.

Anche se bisogna dire che al Nord non è come al sud, plausibile abbiano più difficoltà dai


----------



## Swaitak (2 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Intanto il Nord Stream 1 chiuso a tempo indeterminato per manutenzioni
> L'inverno sta arrivando


Complimenti ad Ursula, sempre sul pezzo


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Settembre 2022)

Hanno bloccato tutto.
Ora si ride!
Almeno non c'è piu spazio per equilibrismi vari, inizia la guerra commerciale quella vera.
Il gas i russi non lo venderanno piu a nessuno al di fuori di turchia e ungheria (in cina non arriva, servono infrasatrutture che si costruiscono in 5-10 anni per ridistribuire i flussi dall'altra parte del mondo) e dovranno fare i conti con una bilancia commerciale drammatica, noi fino a fine 2023 secondo le stime continueremo pian piano a ridurre la dipendenza da gas russo (passata dal 41% al 18% in 6 mesi) cercando di far durare il piu possibile le riserve.
Il periodo dicembre-febbraio sarà il peggiore, aspettiamoci tumulti che non si vedevano da decenni nei grandi paesi europei.
Ma la mia impressione è che reggeremo e che mal che vada Mamma America ci terrà a galla. 
I russi invece continueranno a mascherare i loro problemi finchè potranno, ma intanto sono morti in tutto 65.000 soldati in ucraina (40.000 operativi russi, 20.000 miliziani delle repubbliche separatisti e 5.000 tra wagner e ceceni), circa 1/3 della forza d'invasione totale, e la campagna reclutamento sta andando malissimo.
Visto che dubito Putin avrà l'ardire di ordinare una mobilitazione generale che sarebbe ultra impopolare tra le fasce reclutabili (sotto i 40 anni il consenso per la guerra è intorno al 25%), credo ci aspettino delle sorprese in positivo tra 6-8 mesi.


----------



## Andris (2 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Hanno bloccato tutto.
> Ora si ride!
> Almeno non c'è piu spazio per equilibrismi vari, inizia la guerra commerciale quella vera.
> Il gas i russi non lo venderanno piu a nessuno al di fuori di turchia e ungheria (in cina non arriva, servono infrasatrutture che si costruiscono in 5-10 anni per ridistribuire i flussi dall'altra parte del mondo) e dovranno fare i conti con una bilancia commerciale drammatica, noi fino a fine 2023 secondo le stime continueremo pian piano a ridurre la dipendenza da gas russo (passata dal 41% al 18% in 6 mesi) cercando di far durare il piu possibile le riserve.


sono mesi che la Russia si muove per escludere il mercato europeo nei prossimi anni con petrolio e gas che stanno vendendo altrove.
in realtà ci sono infrastrutture in costruzione da anni con paesi asiatici...

meno male che le abbiamo riportate pure le cose qui...


ovviamente non sono morti 65.000 russi in Ucraina...a fine luglio si parlava di 15.000 dagli americani.
ora che ad agosto ne siano morti 50.000 mi pare poco credibile...anche perchè del milione di ucraini pronti a riprendersi territori neanche l'ombra, passerà alla storia come il milione di posti di lavoro berlusconiani
posto che feriti e morti sono due cose distinte, per Ucraina siamo oltre i 200.000 per le stime più prudenti...

parliamo sempre di segreti di stato per entrambi, per cui la verità precisa non si sa comprese le famiglie purtroppo.


----------



## Andris (2 Settembre 2022)

perchè non scrivi che stiamo acquistando non le stesse cose di prima ma persino di più pagandole maggiormente ?

sanzioni il petrolio russo e lo prendi via India etc etc su ogni materia prima e lavorazione russa ti stai dissanguando

tutto così ma non lo dicono i politici perchè devono recitare il ruolo di quelli fermi contro Putin...


dopo pranzo sono andato a far la spesa, basta leggere i prezzi sullo scontrino e non ti viene per niente da ridere...
tra speculazioni e costi saliti per reali problemi indotti c'è da bestemmiare solamente


----------



## davidsdave80 (2 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Intanto il Nord Stream 1 chiuso a tempo indeterminato per manutenzioni
> L'inverno sta arrivando


Eh...ma la soluzione diplomatica.. non andava bene... siamo tutti filo-putiniani... intanto giovani uomini ucraini e russi ci lasciano le penne. Noi per ora.. .. un sacco di quattrini in bolletta.. roba da matti


----------



## davidsdave80 (2 Settembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> No in questo momento non ci dovrebbero essere disoccupati se non i soliti furbetti non-occupati che si fanno mantenere dalla collettività... c'è carenza di personale in tutte le professioni da una punta all'altra dello stivale, tutte le professioni eccetto i disoccupati appunto.


Quali sono le professionalità piu ricercate ?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ci ho provato a dirlo sommessamente qualche giorno fa, ma non ho avuto molto successo.
> Quindi ho pensato di sognare io.
> 
> Ma visto che lo dici anche tu..forse non sono matto del tutto.
> ...



Quando arriverà la bassa stagione vi inviterò qui in Sardegna, così, giusto per vedere di persona tutte queste grandissime opportunità che il sud e le isole mettono a disposizione delle persone in età lavorativa.
Ovviamente lavori come venditori di fuffa, folletto ,depuraturi e minghiate vari sono esclusi dal conteggio.

Poi conteggiamo anche i furbetti eh


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sono mesi che la Russia si muove per escludere il mercato europeo nei prossimi anni con petrolio e gas che stanno vendendo altrove.
> in realtà ci sono infrastrutture *in costruzione* da anni con paesi asiatici...
> 
> meno male che le abbiamo riportate pure le cose qui...
> ...


Ci vogliono ancora 5-10 anni prima di renderle operative, 80% dell'infrastruttura gas russa è improntata ai commerci con l'europa. 
La stima di 65.000 viene da un'analista militare russo molto attendibile (che non a caso dopo averlo detto è fuggito dal paese)


----------



## pazzomania (2 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quando arriverà la bassa stagione vi inviterò qui in Sardegna, così, giusto per vedere di persona tutte queste grandissime opportunità che il sud e le isole mettono a disposizione delle persone in età lavorativa.
> Ovviamente lavori come venditori di fuffa, folletto ,depuraturi e minghiate vari sono esclusi dal conteggio.
> 
> Poi conteggiamo anche i furbetti eh


È quello che ho detto infatti, comprendo che al sud sia diverso.

Comunque settimana scorsa, ho fatto la mia parte.
Ho imbarcato 3 tir per portare roba che assembleranno li in Sardegna


----------



## Swaitak (2 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Hanno bloccato tutto.
> Ora si ride!
> Almeno non c'è piu spazio per equilibrismi vari, inizia la guerra commerciale quella vera.
> Il gas i russi non lo venderanno piu a nessuno al di fuori di turchia e ungheria (in cina non arriva, servono infrasatrutture che si costruiscono in 5-10 anni per ridistribuire i flussi dall'altra parte del mondo) e dovranno fare i conti con una bilancia commerciale drammatica, noi fino a fine 2023 secondo le stime continueremo pian piano a ridurre la dipendenza da gas russo (passata dal 41% al 18% in 6 mesi) cercando di far durare il piu possibile le riserve.
> ...


giusto per specificare la situazione, da un comunicato del MITE di luglio: '' La sostituzione dei circa 30 miliardi di metri cubi importati annualmente dalla Russia *avverrà in maniera progressiva già a partire da quest’anno con un iniziale apporto di circa 6 miliardi di metri cubi da altri Paesi*, che aumenteranno a circa 18 miliardi nel 2023 per stabilizzarsi a circa 25 miliardi di metri cubi nel 2024. "

Per quest'anno ci sarà da piangere, SE chiuderà totalmente le forniture (per adesso è solo il Nord Stream).
Qualche post fa avevo riportato dei calcoli fatti coi dati riportati qua e la.
Alla luce dei dati ufficiali che ho appena letto, se staccasse il gas oggi :
circa 45 miliardi di metri cubi + 6 miliardi (quelli appena negoziati) = 51 miliardi di metri cubi dal Algeria ecc... ecc.. (è incluso il GNL)
circa 11 miliardi di metri cubi da stoccaggio
totale 62.

Il consumo del 2021 è di circa 78, mancherebbero circa 16 miliardi di metri cubi.
La Snam i rigassificatori credo li abbia ordinati, bisogna vedere se riusciranno ad installarli alla luce delle dichiarazioni dei vari politicanti (vedi Piombino)..
Di certo non potranno coprire tutti e 16 i miliardi.
Il presidente di confindustria ha ipotizzato che ne mancherebbero 6 miliardi in totale.

Poi aumentare rinnovabili ecc. si può fare, ma non aspettatevi una grossa mano, sia per i tempi sia per il fatto che hanno potenze molto molto inferiori agli impianti termo-elettrici, servirebbe costruirne in massa nel giro di 6 mesi.


----------



## Alkampfer (2 Settembre 2022)

restiamo al freddo quest' inverno per salvare la prossima estate


----------



## Blu71 (2 Settembre 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> restiamo al freddo quest' inverno per salvare la prossima estate



Certo. Poi si soffrirà il caldo per salvare l’inverno successivo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> giusto per specificare la situazione, da un comunicato del MITE di luglio: '' La sostituzione dei circa 30 miliardi di metri cubi importati annualmente dalla Russia *avverrà in maniera progressiva già a partire da quest’anno con un iniziale apporto di circa 6 miliardi di metri cubi da altri Paesi*, che aumenteranno a circa 18 miliardi nel 2023 per stabilizzarsi a circa 25 miliardi di metri cubi nel 2024. "
> 
> Per quest'anno ci sarà da piangere, SE chiuderà totalmente le forniture (per adesso è solo il Nord Stream).
> Qualche post fa avevo riportato dei calcoli fatti coi dati riportati qua e la.
> ...


Basterebbe ridurre i consumi di circa 1/5, un taglio del 20% non è così drammatico come si crede visto che uffici pubblici e molte aziende sprecano una tonnellata di risorse con il riscaldamento (uffici con 27 gradi di inverno... li ho visti)


----------



## Alkampfer (2 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Certo. Poi si soffrirà il caldo per salvare l’inverno successivo.


ovvio. e mi raccomando, latte di scarafaggi a colazione.


----------



## Djici (2 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *In Belgio inflazione di agosto schizzata a 9,94% come riporta l'istituto nazionale di statistica
> 
> Non succedeva dal 1976*
> 
> ...


Ciao Andris.
Ho visto il tuo messaggio solo ora perché ricarico lo smartphone solo una volta a settimana 
L'elettricità costa troppo


----------



## gabri65 (2 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Hanno bloccato tutto.
> Ora si ride!
> Almeno non c'è piu spazio per equilibrismi vari, inizia la guerra commerciale quella vera.
> Il gas i russi non lo venderanno piu a nessuno al di fuori di turchia e ungheria (in cina non arriva, servono infrasatrutture che si costruiscono in 5-10 anni per ridistribuire i flussi dall'altra parte del mondo) e dovranno fare i conti con una bilancia commerciale drammatica, noi fino a fine 2023 secondo le stime continueremo pian piano a ridurre la dipendenza da gas russo (passata dal 41% al 18% in 6 mesi) cercando di far durare il piu possibile le riserve.
> ...



Parli come se fosse tutto pianificato, con una soluzione già sul tavolo.

Come se la guerra fosse un passaggio obbligato e risaputo da tempo, per cambiare in meglio il sistema di fornitura energetico.

Non ci siamo riusciti in decenni, centenni, e ce la facciamo adesso, in così poco tempo?

Alla fine del film, magari non avrai più grande dipendenza dai cattivoni russi, certo, ma avrai letteralmente ammazzato segmenti di popolazione ed economia.


----------



## Swaitak (2 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Basterebbe ridurre i consumi di circa 1/5, un taglio del 20% non è così drammatico come si crede visto che uffici pubblici e molte aziende sprecano una tonnellata di risorse con il riscaldamento (uffici con 27 gradi di inverno... li ho visti)


Trapelava che con la riduzione di 2 gradi di riscaldamento e 2 ore in meno al giorno dovremmo recuperare 3-5 miliardi, è un sacrificio che si può fare (personalmente in casa li ho sempre accesi per un massimo di 3 ore al dì, indossando magari la felpa piuttosto che la maglietta.. ).
Il grosso si gioca sui rigassificatori e l'approvigionamento del GNL, se non vogliamo arrivare a tagli più drastici.


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Parli come se fosse tutto pianificato, con una soluzione già sul tavolo.
> 
> Come se la guerra fosse un passaggio obbligato e risaputo da tempo, per cambiare in meglio il sistema di fornitura energetico.
> 
> ...


Chiaro che non fosse previsto.
Ma la vita spesso pèiù che ripararsi è imparare a ballare sotto la pioggia.
Siamo in ballo, balliamo, non abbiamo alternative


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> È quello che ho detto infatti, comprendo che al sud sia diverso.
> 
> Comunque settimana scorsa, ho fatto la mia parte.
> Ho imbarcato 3 tir per portare roba che assembleranno li in Sardegna



3 tir ? Per caso per una azienda di Domusnova controllata dalla rheinmetall ?


----------



## gabri65 (2 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Chiaro che non fosse previsto.
> Ma la vita spesso pèiù che ripararsi è imparare a ballare sotto la pioggia.
> Siamo in ballo, balliamo, non abbiamo alternative



Sicuro che adesso è così. Ma permettimi, senza farla tanto lunga.

Una alternativa c'era, eccome se c'era. E mi sembrava molto semplice ed indolore, e ci stiamo discutendo anche qui, da subito, e da mesi, ad nauseam.


----------



## vota DC (2 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Basterebbe ridurre i consumi di circa 1/5, un taglio del 20% non è così drammatico come si crede visto che uffici pubblici e molte aziende sprecano una tonnellata di risorse con il riscaldamento (uffici con 27 gradi di inverno... li ho visti)


È più semplice toglierlo dalle case di riposo e se c'è una nuova ondata di covid anche dagli ospedali.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Settembre 2022)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> Quali sono le professionalità piu ricercate ?



Raccogli pomodori


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Trapelava che con la riduzione di 2 gradi di riscaldamento e 2 ore in meno al giorno dovremmo recuperare 3-5 miliardi, è un sacrificio che si può fare (personalmente in casa li ho sempre accesi per un massimo di 3 ore al dì, indossando magari la felpa piuttosto che la maglietta.. ).
> Il grosso si gioca sui rigassificatori e l'approvigionamento del GNL, se non vogliamo arrivare a tagli più drastici.


Si ma bisogna capire quanto di effettivo c'è. Non dimentichiamoci, cosa che molti fanno spesso quando parlano di numeri, che questi sistemi che possono essere elettrici o meccanici hanno una quantità di perdite importanti. Basta pensare alla corrente che da quando "esce" da una centrale ed arriva a casa nostra c'è una perdita di circa 56%. E generalmente i sistemi elettrici sono più efficienti di quelli meccanici che ha un valore di 0,7 a 1.. i sistemi migliori riscaldamento ora sono le pompe di calore che hanno un COP elevato con un valore quasi 5:1 ovvero per ogni kWh la pompa di calore fornisce tra i 4 e 5 kWh

tra spifferi, tubature, isolanti ecc ecc. se metti il termosifone a 2, tanto vale tenerlo chiuso perché non senti nulla (dipende ovviamente dall'installazione)


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Settembre 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> restiamo al freddo quest' inverno per salvare la prossima estate



Abbracciamoci tutti per riscaldarci quest'inverno! 

Peccato che Conte non sia più presidente, sono sicuro che avrebbe tirato fuori una super cazzola simile in un discorso alla nazione e tutte le bimbe in estasi e bagnate a guardarlo


----------



## Milanoide (2 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> La Von Der Layen è più pupazzo del suo clone francese, Christine Lagarde.
> Una scendiletto che normalmente dovrebbe stare seduta in casa sulla sedia a dondolo a fare modelli a maglia, mentre sospira frasi del tipo “non ci sono più le mezze stagioni” e guarda Giletti in TV.


Non sottovalutarla.
È una figa del Reich.
Ha frequentato quei famosi corsi dove le infilavano un gessetto nel cu.lo e lei doveva scrivere 88 sul pavimento. (Cit.)


----------



## Swaitak (2 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ma bisogna capire quanto di effettivo c'è. Non dimentichiamoci, cosa che molti fanno spesso quando parlano di numeri, che questi sistemi che possono essere elettrici o meccanici hanno una quantità di perdite importanti. Basta pensare alla corrente che da quando "esce" da una centrale ed arriva a casa nostra c'è una perdita di circa 56%. E generalmente i sistemi elettrici sono più efficienti di quelli meccanici che ha un valore di 0,7 a 1.. i sistemi migliori riscaldamento ora sono le pompe di calore che hanno un COP elevato con un valore quasi 5:1 ovvero per ogni kWh la pompa di calore fornisce tra i 4 e 5 kWh
> 
> tra spifferi, tubature, isolanti ecc ecc. se metti il termosifone a 2, tanto vale tenerlo chiuso perché non senti nulla (dipende ovviamente dall'installazione)


Certo bisognerebbe anche tenere conto dell'umidità dell'aria e tutto, non so da dove esce esattamente quel risparmio perchè ancora è un ipotesi filtrata dei giornalai.
Penso che ci sarà la solita escalation tipo le restrizioni del covid quando via via si renderanno conto che siamo alla canna del gas.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Settembre 2022)

Comunque pretendo bonus per chi non accende il gas quest'inverno e consuma poco.


----------



## Milanoide (2 Settembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Disgraziatamente sì mi occupo anche di gestione del personale... e ribadisco il concetto, chi non lavora nel 2022 è perchè non vuole farlo, le opportunità ci sono, tante e dignitose.
> 
> Stare a casa mantenuti dagli altri è un vizietto sempre più diffuso ahimè. E' ormai un modus operandi, lavoretto per qualche mese, contratto rigorosamente a tempo determinato, 4/5 certificati di malattia a stagione lavorativa e una volta scaduto il contratto ci si gode la disoccupazione e poi via riparte la giostra.
> 
> E non ho paura di dire, esperienza personale pluriennale non fantasia, che questi comportamenti arrivano nel 95% dei casi da persone che vengono dal Sud Italia.. dei veri artisti in questo senso.


Giostra è la stessa espressione utilizzata da un Paisà che incrociai a Londra 20 anni fa.
Lui era un veterano della giostra dei sussidi.
Quasi tutti i giostrai erano stranieri.
Rifiutava lavori a go-go e seguiva corsi di tutti i generi a prezzo politico perché disoccupato.
E lassù i Job Centre funzionavano, non come i Navigator...


----------



## Milanoide (2 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> se uno manda il cv e non lo chiamano...va all'agenzia per il lavoro e non lo chiamano...
> i concorsi nel pubblico sono sempre limitati, oltre che in certi settori anche rari
> è possibilissimo essere disoccupati, non siamo in situazione dove è possibile una piena occupazione


2 mesi fa girava notizia di Comune del Nord che non riusciva a ricoprire un posto da tecnico.
Il sindaco constatava che ovviamente un Ingegnere non muore dalla voglia di lavorare nel pubblico ed ambisce a qualcosa di meglio. Però, con tutta la retorica degli ingegneri neolaureati che guadagnano 800 euro al mese, un posto pubblico da 1600-1700 non dovrebbe fare schifo.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Settembre 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> 2 mesi fa girava notizia di Comune del Nord che non riusciva a ricoprire un posto da tecnico.
> Il sindaco constatava che ovviamente un Ingegnere non muore dalla voglia di lavorare nel pubblico ed ambisce a qualcosa di meglio. Però, con tutta la retorica degli ingegneri neolaureati che guadagnano 800 euro al mese, un posto pubblico da 1600-1700 non dovrebbe fare schifo.



Per annunci nella PA o di robe ufficiali non so, ma nel mio settore gli annunci di lavoro sono al 99% dei fake. Pure su linkedin, eh.

Vedi annunci periodicamente riproposti, anche a distanza di anni, dove cercano "giovani", "disposti a imparare", "motivati", "dinamici", "ambiente gratificante", e tutta una trafila di altre scemenze stucchevoli.

Poi però devono avere n anni di esperienza nel settore tale, conoscenze di X, Y, Z, LGBT, BLM, etc etc. Certi acronimi manco li conosco io che me ne intendo. Vogliono competenze in prodotti e tecnologie che implicano l'aver lavorato ad alti livelli per anni, e non con azienducole.

In genere vogliono pure doti manageriali (e ti pareva), così puoi ricoprire tutto, da attaccare due file elettrici con le pinzette, fino a gestire la clientela. Se poi fai anche da uomo delle pulizie, magazzino, spedizioniere e contabile, allora è un plus non indifferente.

Se hai bisogno di qualcuno, bon, metti l'annuncio, selezioni il più competente e fine della storia. Ma che stai a pesticciare per anni con gli annunci.

Poi se lavori già ti chiedono la busta paga, 'sti maledetti, così si crea un cartello di aziende che sanno tutto di te e possono andare al ribasso. Se gli dici che vorresti un'offerta onesta basata sul tuo curriculum, riagganciano senza nemmeno salutare.

Gli annunci li mettono così, non perché ne hanno effettivamente bisogno, ma perché sperano di trovare il genio di 13 anni che è disposto a lavorare 24h7 girando per le varie aziende-fogne che vengono servite, guadagnare pressoché zero, e ringranziandoli pure dell'opportunità.

Se poi anche lo trovano, frega un accidente se successivamente si accorgono che non ci capisce una sega, tanto non è la competenza la vera ragione. Vogliono carne da macello a basso prezzo per fare cose magari stupide, perché tanto le cose fatte bene non esistono più, si va di conoscenze e rabberci anche con i clienti. Lo sanno benissimo, è solo un pretesto per attirare qualche ingenuo.

Scusate OT.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Trapelava che con la riduzione di 2 gradi di riscaldamento e 2 ore in meno al giorno dovremmo recuperare 3-5 miliardi, è un sacrificio che si può fare (personalmente in casa li ho sempre accesi per un massimo di 3 ore al dì, indossando magari la felpa piuttosto che la maglietta.. ).
> Il grosso si gioca sui rigassificatori e l'approvigionamento del GNL, se non vogliamo arrivare a tagli più drastici.


Mia madre mi prendeva a sberle già 30 anni fa se chiedevo di alzare il riscaldamento per poter girare in casa a maniche corte in pieno inverno


----------



## Alkampfer (2 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Comunque pretendo bonus per chi non accende il gas quest'inverno e consuma poco.


io ho messo la stufa a legna nel 2020 
guarda sti complottisti che ci vedono lungo...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Settembre 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> io ho messo la stufa a legna nel 2020
> guarda sti complottisti che ci vedono lungo...



Ti metteranno la tassa per il cambiamento climatico! Non puoi bruciare la legna, mi spiace


----------



## pazzomania (2 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> 3 tir ? Per caso per una azienda di Domusnova controllata dalla rheinmetall ?



Ahahahahah no
Niente armi.

Non ricordo il nome esatto, noi siamo fornitore terzo.
Da noi passa solo sulla carta al nostro cliente, che poi farà da tramite per sta ditta.
È un lavoro per una azienda a partecipazione statale, ci sono tante aziende di mezzo, i pezzi grossi 

Comunque il tutto servirà per una centrale elettrica......a gas ovviamente, per restare in tema


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Comunque pretendo bonus per chi non accende il gas quest'inverno e consuma poco.



Poi sarai costretto a girare per casa così...


----------



## Milanoide (2 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> intendi che studi 5 anni all'università, non trovi lavoro in base a quello che hai studiato e vai a fare turno notturno al bar ?
> questo è degrado culturale e spreco economico di risorse umane, non una cosa positiva di cui vantarsi...


Però chiariamoci sul fatto che se scegli un corso di studi notoriamente senza sbocchi qualche domanda te la devi fare.
Oppure studia secondo passione, ma sii flessibile il giorno in cui decidi di lavorare.
E non sto parlando di professioni a basso livello, eh. Sempre ammesso che qualcosa sia indegno.
Un amico architetto a quasi 50 anni, stufo di vedere i lavori assegnati ai soliti intrallazzati, stufo di non essere pagato dai clienti, ha fatto un corso da pizzaiolo ed è scappato alle Canarie.
20 anni fa un giovane Ingegnere Nucleare faceva l'analista programmatore.
Ci sono Itis nel meridione che hanno fatto un ottimo lavoro di divulgazione con software open source. Ci vuole gente con passione per trasmettere interesse, alimentare la curiosità e far nascere una nuova passione.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Settembre 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> io ho messo la stufa a legna nel 2020
> guarda sti complottisti che ci vedono lungo...


Anche io stufa a legna!

Peccato non abbia la legna


----------



## Blu71 (2 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Poi sarai costretto a girare per casa così...
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3167



Credevo fosse una tua foto


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Poi sarai costretto a girare per casa così...
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3167



Bonus piumini e coperte


----------



## Swaitak (2 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mia madre mi prendeva a sberle già 30 anni fa se chiedevo di alzare il riscaldamento per poter girare in casa a maniche corte in pieno inverno


I riscaldamenti mi fanno un baffo ormai. Avevo affittato una stanza in una casa senza riscaldamenti perchè evidentemente nella città dove ho studiato sono un lusso, per cui giravo con 2 felpe + giubbino-piumino in casa .
In facoltà, in inverno eri sfigato se capitavi accanto al fancoil perchè si bruciava dal caldo, mentre in estate fuori c'erano 36° mentre in aula -15° . La cosa vergognosa è che si trattava di un edificio di ingegneria.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Bonus piumini e coperte


Me lo segno

Se fanno un bonus del genere, cosa tutt' altro che impossibile, mi immolerò per voi al grido di allah va al bar


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Credevo fosse una tua foto



Non credo di averne bisogno, fino a dicembre qui da me ci saranno 20° 
E poi a febbraio per curiosità ho comprato un giubbotto riscaldante con un powerbank, nel caso di necessità mi riscalderò con quello


----------



## gabri65 (2 Settembre 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> io ho messo la stufa a legna nel 2020
> guarda sti complottisti che ci vedono lungo...



Io avrei voluto da sempre mettere da parte le tonnellate di carta della pubblicità che mi ritrovo nella cassetta delle lettere, per rivenderla o impieghi tipo questo, con una stufetta. Che scemo, un'invernata ce la facevo sicuramente.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non credo di averne bisogno, fino a dicembre qui da me ci saranno 20°
> *E poi a febbraio per curiosità ho comprato un giubbotto riscaldante con un powerbank, nel caso di necessità mi riscalderò con quello *



Che cosa triste


----------



## Swaitak (2 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non credo di averne bisogno, fino a dicembre qui da me ci saranno 20°
> E poi a febbraio per curiosità ho comprato un giubbotto riscaldante con un powerbank, nel caso di necessità mi riscalderò con quello


interessante, lo vendono su amazon o aliexpress?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Che cosa triste


Triste è pagare 2€ per 1 litro di gasolio e avere due cisterne da riempire da 1000 l 



Swaitak ha scritto:


> interessante, lo vendono su amazon o aliexpress?


Penso che li vendano solo li
Ma quelli made in prc al massimo ti riscaldano il buco dell'ombelico


----------



## Swaitak (2 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Triste è pagare 2€ per 1 litro di gasolio
> 
> 
> Penso che li vendano solo li
> Ma quelli made in prc al massimo ti riscaldano il buco dell'ombelico


rimedio fai da te  :


----------



## Blu71 (2 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> rimedio fai da te  :
> Vedi l'allegato 3168



Che schifezza


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> rimedio fai da te  :
> Vedi l'allegato 3168



Pericoloso perchè la mini sauna potrebbe portarti a farti stare si al caldo ma anche a perdere qualche kg  
E con la crisi in arrivo è meglio tenersi i kg in più, un si sa mai....


----------



## Alkampfer (3 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ti metteranno la tassa per il cambiamento climatico! Non puoi bruciare la legna, mi spiace


prima mi devono dimostrare che la co2 impatta sul cosiddetto cambiamento climatico.
poi mi devono spiegare chi tira giu polmoni verdi della terra da anni.
c'ho tempo.


----------



## Sam (3 Settembre 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Non sottovalutarla.
> È una figa del Reich.
> Ha frequentato quei famosi corsi dove le infilavano un gessetto nel cu.lo e lei doveva scrivere 88 sul pavimento. (Cit.)


Gliel’avessero infilato per davvero, oggi avrebbe trovato una collocazione lavorativa più idonea a lei di quella che ricopre ora.


----------



## Swaitak (4 Settembre 2022)

Sembrano cacate, ma sono messaggi subliminali. Winter is coming.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Sembrano cacate, ma sono messaggi subliminali. Winter is coming.


A questo punto andiamo tutti nel monte everest che li il punto di ebollizione è a 70/80 gradi


----------



## Swaitak (4 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> A questo punto andiamo tutti nel monte everest che li il punto di ebollizione è a 70/80 gradi


Togliete il nobel a Parisi e datelo a quest'uomo


----------



## evideon (4 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ebbene, come da preventivo, si sta pian piano incominciando a lacrimare. Oltre all'inflazione, ora il problema più grave è la crisi energetica e con l'arrivo dell'inverno le cose andranno sempre più peggio. Il tutto grazie ai mostri gialli cinesi per incominciare, poi alle famosi sanzioni che si stanno rivelando un boomerang (Alla fine questi missili russi non finiscono ed i proiettili ci sono). A peggiorare ancora la cosa sono le tasse varie sull'energia oltre alle aziende, parecchie, che stanno sguazzando sopra scaricando il barile "Colpa11 della guerra in Ugraina".
> La Germania andrà in recessione nel 2023 ed ovviamente seguiranno a ruota tutti gli altri..
> 
> Piaccia o meno, il gas Russo ci serviva come il pane


Le crisi e le emergenze.... 
Sono un antico metodo di governo. Nel mondo della globalizzazione anche queste devono essere globalizzate.


----------



## Milanoide (4 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Sembrano cacate, ma sono messaggi subliminali. Winter is coming.


Meglio nota come cottura Marchesi.
Me la aveva suggerita un compagno di stadio 2 anni fa.
La ho praticata molto questa estate per non morire di caldo in cucina.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Sembrano cacate, ma sono messaggi subliminali. Winter is coming.



Vedi a cosa servono i premi Nobel?


----------



## Andris (5 Settembre 2022)

*Peskov, portavoce Cremlino:*
*
"Rifiutiamo categoricamente tutti i tentativi di attribuire alla Russia la colpa per l'interruzione del Nord Stream.
*
*La colpa è dell'Occidente, la causa dell'interruzione sono le sanzioni occidentali"


Ansa*


----------



## Andris (5 Settembre 2022)

*Putin:*

*"Tagliare le forniture di gas naturale russo non è il modo migliore per risolvere i problemi ambientali globali*

*La Federazione russa continuerà la cooperazione internazionale per la riduzione degli armamenti e nei settori dell'ambiente e della ricerca spaziale.

I cittadini delle repubbliche popolari del Donbass combattono anche meglio di un esercito professionale, ammiro il loro coraggio"


Ansa*


----------



## pazzomania (5 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Sembrano cacate, ma sono messaggi subliminali. Winter is coming.


ahahaha ma va!

Io sono già 3 anni che ci provo, su suggerimenti del mio guru Dario Bressanini.

Non so se ho la padella che trattiene poco calore ( ? ), ma a me sta cottura a fuoco spento mi ha sempre fatto uscire la pasta un po' me*dosa , tanto che ci ho rinunciato.


----------



## Albijol (5 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Peskov, portavoce Cremlino:*
> 
> *"Rifiutiamo categoricamente tutti i tentativi di attribuire alla Russia la colpa per l'interruzione del Nord Stream.*
> 
> ...


Ah quindi finalmente hanno ammesso che la storia della turbina era un'emerita stronzhata a cui solo quel babbalone di Scholz (che in ginocchio aveva pregato a Trudeau di farla spedire nonostante le sanzione) poteva credere.


----------



## darden (5 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> ahahaha ma va!
> 
> Io sono già 3 anni che ci provo, su suggerimenti del mio guru Dario Bressanini.
> 
> Non so se ho la padella che trattiene poco calore ( ? ), ma a me sta cottura a fuoco spento mi ha sempre fatto uscire la pasta un po' me*dosa , tanto che ci ho rinunciato.



Pentola con fondo spesso di acciaio (quelle che si usano per stufati lunghi) e più acqua di quando la cuoci nornalmente ed esce decentemente.. L'ho fatto un paio di volte però sinceramente poi mi è venuto il dubbio: uso una pentola con fondo più spesso e uso più acqua, vai a vedere che alla fine il tempo che impiego a farla bollire è di più e quindi ci guadagno scarsi un paio di minuti?

Magari poi non sono stato capace io con stessa acqua e pentola schifosa Ikea.

Comunque alla fine ho risolto togliendo quasi del tutto la pasta per cambio dieta


----------



## pazzomania (5 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ah quindi finalmente hanno ammesso che la storia della turbina era un'emerita stronzhata a cui solo quel babbalone di Scholz (che in ginocchio aveva pregato a Trudeau di farla spedire nonostante le sanzione) poteva credere.


Su, hanno bloccato il NS1 , perchè perdeva 3 gocce d' olio  

Ad ogni modo, come dico da inizio conflitto, loro fanno benissimo a non darci il gas, cosi come noi facciamo benissimo a voler diversificare.

C' est la viè


----------



## pazzomania (5 Settembre 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Pentola con fondo spesso di acciaio (quelle che si usano per stufati lunghi) e più acqua di quando la cuoci nornalmente ed esce decentemente.. L'ho fatto un paio di volte però sinceramente poi mi è venuto il dubbio: uso una pentola con fondo più spesso e uso più acqua, vai a vedere che alla fine il tempo che impiego a farla bollire è di più e quindi ci guadagno scarsi un paio di minuti?
> 
> Magari poi non sono stato capace io con stessa acqua e pentola schifosa Ikea.
> 
> Comunque alla fine ho risolto togliendo quasi del tutto la pasta per cambio dieta


Teoricamente più fondo spesso ha, più a lungo mantiene gli 80° che servono a cuocere la pasta


----------



## Swaitak (5 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> ahahaha ma va!
> 
> Io sono già 3 anni che ci provo, su suggerimenti del mio guru Dario Bressanini.
> 
> Non so se ho la padella che trattiene poco calore ( ? ), ma a me sta cottura a fuoco spento mi ha sempre fatto uscire la pasta un po' me*dosa , tanto che ci ho rinunciato.


Se uno vuole risparmiare qualcosa c'è la pentola a pressione, oppure le pentole ben spesse con doppio fondo in acciaio inox e forse una mano la danno anche quelle in ceramica. Le pentole economiche o che contengono rame sono di lamierino troppo sottile si raffredano subito.
Comunque son cacate da PD, il vero risparmio lo fai con la caldaia e gli elettrodomestici


----------



## pazzomania (5 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Se uno vuole risparmiare qualcosa c'è la pentola a pressione, oppure le pentole ben spesse con doppio fondo in acciaio inox e forse una mano la danno anche quelle in ceramica. Le pentole economiche o che contengono rame sono di lamierino troppo sottile si raffredano subito.
> Comunque son cacate da PD, il vero risparmio lo fai con la caldaia e gli elettrodomestici


Si, diciamo che tutto fa brodo, per carità.

Però si, anche guardando le bollette di tutti noi, quali sono i mesi dove si spende di più?
L' inverno.

Che fa la differenza è il riscaldamento.

Ricordo mia nonna, che viveva nelle case dell' ALER, poraccia in pieno inverno con fuori sottozero doveva spalancare le finestre dal caldo che c' era.

Posso solo immaginare cosa accade in quei casermoni alle periferie delle città con 500 appartamenti costruiti 70 anni fa.


----------



## Ringhio8 (5 Settembre 2022)




----------



## Andris (5 Settembre 2022)

a proposito di "piccoli sacrifici" invernali per far vedere i muscoli ai russi...

*ieri Luigi Sbarra, segretario generale CISL:*

*"L’escalation dei prezzi energetici e dei beni alimentari rischia di vanificare la crescita economica.
Secondo alcune proiezioni sono a rischio quasi 1mln di posti di lavoro ed è un lusso che non possiamo permetterci

Al governo chiediamo un provvedimento urgente finalizzato a liberare risorse nella prospettiva di sostenere imprese, famiglie,lavoratori e pensionati
Si valuti questa fase come straordinaria e si attinga agli extra-profitti”delle aziende di energia,ed eventualmente si*
*valuti lo scostamento di bilancio"


Ansa*


----------



## gabri65 (5 Settembre 2022)

La pasta a fuoco spento.

Ma va tutto bene, eh.

Chi dice il contrario, che porti le "prove".


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Secondo alcune proiezioni sono a rischio quasi 1mln di posti di lavoro ed è un lusso che non possiamo permetterci*



E' un peccato che tra questo milione di persone che resteranno a spasso (con famiglie al seguito) sicuramente non siano presenti tutte quelle persone che per l'ugraina avrebbero dato persino il cùlo.


----------



## Andris (5 Settembre 2022)

*come per il covid, nel baratro c'è chi vede nuove possibilità

il sociologo Magatti sul Corriere della Sera punta ad una nuova "sperimentazione collettiva"*



>


----------



## David Gilmour (5 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> a proposito di "piccoli sacrifici" invernali per far vedere i muscoli ai russi...
> 
> *ieri Luigi Sbarra, segretario generale CISL:*
> 
> ...


Risposta della maggioranza:"Carissimo Segr. Gen. Ecc. Ecc., purtroppo non possiamo ricorrere allo strumento dell'extra-deficit perché sforeremmo i parametri europei, la BCE non comprerebbe il debito italiano e tutti diventeremmo poveri. È preferibile che la popolazione diventi povera 'naturalmente', senza indispettire le autorità dell'Unione. Anzi, auspicabile: in fondo, come diceva uno dei nostri maestri, il compianto Tommaso Padoa Schioppa, il nostro obiettivo è _attenuare quel diaframma di protezioni che nel corso del Ventesimo secolo hanno progressivamente allontanato l'individuo dal contatto diretto con la durezza del vivere_. Grazie all'occasione offertaci dagli eventi internazionali siamo ormai poco lontani dal raggiungimento dell'obiettivo e da una stabile vittoria nel conflitto distributivo; non possiamo fermarci, dobbiamo portare il paese nella cerchia delle democrazie effettivamente liberali: pochi ricchi e pochissimi super-ricchi, a fronte di milioni di poveri e impoveriti, troppo occupati a cercare di sbarcare il lunario per occuparsi di mettere in discussione la nostra supremazia sociale. Rimaniamo comunque a sua disposizione per un incontro a Palazzo Chigi per negoziare un posticino ben remunerato in una partecipata al termine del Suo mandato da Segr. Generale. In alternativa, un posto in Parlamento col PD".


----------



## Andris (5 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E' un peccato che tra questo milione di persone che resteranno a spasso (con famiglie al seguito) sicuramente non siano presenti tutte quelle persone che per l'ugraina avrebbero dato persino il cùlo.


pari pari al covid, i fautori del contributo sociale erano esattamente quelli meno toccati


----------



## Andris (5 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> La pasta a fuoco spento.
> 
> Ma va tutto bene, eh.
> 
> Chi dice il contrario, che porti le "prove".


acqua liscia o gassata ?

pff roba vecchia, ora nel mondo libero solo liscia



>


----------



## gabri65 (5 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> acqua liscia o gassata ?
> 
> pff roba vecchia, ora nel mondo libero solo liscia



Fossi la Melona, eviterei di vincere queste elezioni.

Ormai ci siamo quasi, a quelle vere, di elezioni. Quelle da svolgere in piazza, con le forche.


----------



## Andris (5 Settembre 2022)

sempre in tema gastronomico, per chi bazzica i ristoranti Repubblica annuncia cambiamenti di menu



>



per il dopo cena, beh se non volete pagare un motel c'è sempre la pompa di benzina dove sostare nel buio pesto



>


----------



## David Gilmour (5 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> pari pari al covid, i fautori del contributo sociale erano esattamente quelli meno toccati


Più sei in alto nella piramide sociale, meno te ne fotte degli altri e più idealista sei. Prima la coscienza.


----------



## Andris (5 Settembre 2022)

questa chicca quasi persa...l'iraniano del PD riminese pronuncia la parola magica: *salvare il Natale*



>



@admin

@Toby rosso nero


----------



## Andris (5 Settembre 2022)

Scaroni sempre lucidissimo...quando non parla di calcio:

*"Con la Russia siamo ormai alla guerra economica totale: un conflitto che passando dagli idrocarburi sta costruendo un nuovo ordine mondiale e che come tutti i conflitti lascia sul terreno anche vittime del fuoco amico.
Ci sono Paesi, come l’Italia, che ci rimettono moltissimo a causa delle sanzioni, decise a tavoli in cui siedono anche Paesi come Usa e Norvegia che invece da certe strategie hanno solo da guadagnare*

Di solito Gazprom quello che dice fa.
Credo che la non ripartenza sia dovuta alle ultime dichiarazioni europee sul tetto al prezzo del gas
Poi c’è il G7 che va avanti sul price cap sul petrolio.
Ormai è guerra economica totale e da Mosca è arrivata la prima reazione.
Il fermo totale di Nord Stream rischia di creare problemi"


Il Sole 24 Ore


----------



## Andris (5 Settembre 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Più sei in alto nella piramide sociale, meno te ne fotte degli altri e più idealista sei. Prima la coscienza.


non so se hai letto dell'aumento di stipendi della Commissione europea quest'estate...
giustamente, sale il costo della vita e urge l'aumento dei loro salari infimi


----------



## David Gilmour (5 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non so se hai letto dell'aumento di stipendi della Commissione europea quest'estate...
> giustamente, sale il costo della vita e urge l'aumento dei loro salari infimi


Certo, 2,4% a giugno con effetto retroattivo da gennaio.
Però guai a innescare "la spirale salari/prezzi" per i poveracci come noi, si rischia il fallimento. €ssi, invece, fanno il catso che vogliono: si dovrà pur fare qualche sacrificio, per la guerra al sanguinario dittatore!


----------



## Andris (5 Settembre 2022)

*la "sovranista" Svezia aiuta le aziende nazionali nel ramo energetico

ministro Finanze annuncia investimento di 250 miliardi di corone svedesi, pari a poco più di 23 miliardi di euro


Bloomberg*


----------



## nik10jb (5 Settembre 2022)

ANSA

*La Russia dice che le forniture del gas riprenderanno solo una volta revocate le sanzioni*

Secondo la Russia le sanzioni impediscono la manutenzione dei macchinari


----------



## gabri65 (5 Settembre 2022)

nik10jb ha scritto:


> ANSA
> 
> *La Russia dice che le forniture del gas riprenderanno solo una volta revocate le sanzioni*
> 
> Secondo la Russia le sanzioni impediscono la manutenzione dei macchinari



Ma state zitti, che siete in default, decidiamo noi.


----------



## Andris (5 Settembre 2022)

nik10jb ha scritto:


> ANSA
> 
> *La Russia dice che le forniture del gas riprenderanno solo una volta revocate le sanzioni*
> 
> Secondo la Russia le sanzioni impediscono la manutenzione dei macchinari


e sì quello che avevo scritto prima di Peskov


----------



## nik10jb (5 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> e sì quello che avevo scritto prima di Peskov


Scusa! Avevo visto che era come breaking news sull'ansa, poi avevo letto dei messaggi indietro e mi sembrava di non averla letta così l'ho postata


----------



## __king george__ (5 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma state zitti, che siete in default, decidiamo noi.


sappi che secondo il Professore Carlo Alberto Carnevale Maffè docente della Bocconi University School of Management sei un ignorante totale..  lo dice lui eh...testualmente: "chi sostiene che le sanzioni non abbiano effetto sulla Russia è totalmente ignorante in economia e in palese malafede geopolitica" 

Il Prof fa rimerimento a uno studio uscito proprio oggi dalla Yale School of management-Chief Executive Leadership Institute che dice chiaramente e senza mezzi termi che l'economia russa è paralizzata

Il lavoro è stato fatto attraverso una meticolosa e capillare analisi di tutti i dati e le informazioni possibili 

Vi cito titolo e introduzione

*Business Retreats and Sanctions are crippling the Russian Economy
"*Il nostro team di esperti usando documenti in lingua russa e fonti dirette di dati,inclusi quelli sui consumi ad alta frequenza,il controllo incrociato dei dati,le infomrazioni diffuse dai partner commerciali internazionali e l'elaborazione dei dati complessi delle spedizioni ha prodotto un'analisi esaustiva sulle condizini dell'economia russa a 5 mesi dall'invasione dell'ucraina.*La conclusione è chiara: le sanzioni stanno paralizzando in maniera catastrofica l'economia russa"*

Lo studio spiega in modo dettagliato tutto quello che sta succedendo all'economia russa con analisi dei dati e spiegazioni punto per punto. io ho trovato l'articolo su ADNKRONOS per chi volesse saperne di piu (uscito proprio oggi)

ora può pure darsi che non capiscano una sega eh..ma se permettete mi fido un po piu di loro (ma giusto un pochino eh) che del carpentiere di livorno che dice su internet che "le sanzioni non funzionano!"


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ora può pure darsi che non capiscano una sega eh..ma se permettete mi fido un po piu di loro (ma giusto un pochino eh) che del carpentiere di livorno che dice su internet che "le sanzioni non funzionano!"



Questa l'ho già sentita e ultimamente abbiamo anche visto come i soloni pluri-titolati hanno avuto ragione sul carpentiere di livorno e la casalinga di voghera......


----------



## Andris (5 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma state zitti, che siete in default, decidiamo noi.


"ora ci divertiamo"



>


----------



## Ringhio8 (5 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> "ora ci divertiamo"


E aspetta autunno- inverno, voglio vedere i santoni che si inventano per dire che ce usa e UE ce l'hanno.piu grosso dei russi


----------



## Swaitak (5 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> "ora ci divertiamo"


ora ora l'esperta Bonino ha detto che le sanzioni stanno funzionando, ma serve tempoh


----------



## sacchino (5 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ora ora l'esperta Bonino ha detto che le sanzioni stanno funzionando, ma serve tempoh


Io la mia parte la sto già facendo, non uso più l'accendino ma i fiammiferi.


----------



## Sam (5 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> "ora ci divertiamo"


Ma quel grafico si riferisce a prima o dopo la fine delle munizioni russe?

Chiedo per un amico.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> sappi che secondo il Professore Carlo Alberto Carnevale Maffè docente della Bocconi University School of Management sei un ignorante totale..  lo dice lui eh...testualmente: "chi sostiene che le sanzioni non abbiano effetto sulla Russia è totalmente ignorante in economia e in palese malafede geopolitica"
> 
> Il Prof fa rimerimento a uno studio uscito proprio oggi dalla Yale School of management-Chief Executive Leadership Institute che dice chiaramente e senza mezzi termi che l'economia russa è paralizzata
> 
> ...



Forse hanno ragione, ma ignorante totale non direi. So una cosa che loro non sanno.

Comunque, guarda, fai una cosa.

Prendi codesta analisi, mettila nella caldaia e vedi se riesci a scaldarti quest'inverno.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Settembre 2022)

Mosca: Le forniture di gas riprenderanno solo se saranno revocate le sanzioni.​


----------



## Sam (5 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> sappi che secondo il Professore Carlo Alberto Carnevale Maffè docente della Bocconi University School of Management sei un ignorante totale..  lo dice lui eh...testualmente: "chi sostiene che le sanzioni non abbiano effetto sulla Russia è totalmente ignorante in economia e in palese malafede geopolitica"
> 
> Il Prof fa rimerimento a uno studio uscito proprio oggi dalla Yale School of management-Chief Executive Leadership Institute che dice chiaramente e senza mezzi termi che l'economia russa è paralizzata
> 
> ...


Ma stiamo parlando degli stessi fenomeni che dicevano a Marzo che la Russia era fallita e che aveva finito le munizioni?

No, perché la guerra è iniziata da Febbraio, e tutti questi soloni, super-analisti dicevano che Mosca era spacciata e i russi (o i ruski, per citare qualche fenomeno di questi lidi) stavano scappando via.
Però poi, io, da perfetto scemo del villaggio, vado ad informarmi e scopro che:

i Russi vendono il gas a basso costo agli indiani, che hanno assorbito le perdite derivate dall’UE;
lo vendono a noi col contagocce a prezzo maggiorato e pagato in valuta russa (contro la legge);
l’UE facilita gli oligarchi dando loro i passaporti ciprioti per aggirare le sanzioni;
le sanzioni sono state studiate su misura permettendo agli oligarchi di aggirarle intestando le società a moglie e figli;
l’economia tedesca è in recessione;
noi non abbiamo di che scaldarci questo inverno mentre prendiamo inqulate dall’Olanda che specula sul gas più di Mosca;
mentre l’Ucraina è in macerie non c’è nemmeno un proiettile esploso in territorio russo;
l’Italia aggira l’export verso Mosca usando la Turchia, che ingrassa facendo la cresta sul prezzo;
la Turchia (Paese NATO) ha raddoppiato l’importazione di barili di petrolio dalla Russia (da 98.000 a 200.000).
Però sicuramente è come dici tu e quest’altro fenomeno che cita analisi USA per parlare della Russia. Per la serie: oste, com’è il vino? Buono!

La verità è che i russi stanno sparando agli ucraini col pisello, non con il fucile non avendo proiettili, stanno scappando via, e non hanno più una lira.
Le sanzioni hanno avuto effetto, la Russia è fallita e gli ucraini sono alle porte di Mosca dove faranno una parata gay pride per inneggiare al loro presidente pitonato.

Allego una foto di un jet da ricognizione ucraino che vola nell’enorme spazio aero russo occupato dalle Grandi Armate di Kiev:


----------



## gabri65 (5 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> "ora ci divertiamo"



Certo, ci divertiamo.

Sanzioni alla Russia e applausi per la invasata inglese che vuole andare di atomica.

Poi, un bel giorno ...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> una volta si mangiava pane e latte, pane e olive o pane e pomodori...visti i prezzi, dieta con olive conservate e basta
> 
> alle 23 spegnere il lume e a nanna, come a Kiev


Quando l'Agnello aprì il terzo sigillo, udii il terzo essere vivente che gridava: «Vieni». Ed ecco, mi apparve un cavallo nero e colui che lo cavalcava aveva una bilancia in mano. E udii gridare una voce in mezzo ai quattro esseri viventi: «Una misura di grano per un danaro e tre misure d'orzo per un danaro! Olio e vino non siano sprecati. 


Il terzo cavaliere simboleggia la carestia, spesso associata alla guerra, e i suoi effetti: la morte (il colore nero). Lo conferma la menzione di un prezzo elevatissimo per grano e orzo[32]. Il prezzo di olio e vino, però, non viene toccato. Trattandosi di prodotti autunnali, ciò potrebbe indicare precisi limiti temporali posti da Dio allo strumento di distruzione.[33] Alternativamente, trattandosi di prodotti non indispensabili per la sopravvivenza, segnalerebbe che la carestia causata dalla guerra riguarda la popolazione comune e non tocca i ricchi. Il particolare, quindi, mette in evidenza l'ingiustizia sociale..

Le solite coincidenze no ?


----------



## Milanoide (6 Settembre 2022)

I droni iraniani sembrano avere qualche problemino.
Sembra che Putin stia per acquistare armamenti e munizioni dalla Nord Korea.
Sembra che conseguentemente l'affidabilità degli arsenali di una parte stia andando a ramengo, avvicinando sempre più la probabilità di un evento catastrofico globale.
Sembra che a questi risultati si sia giunti senza volutamente attaccare direttamente il territorio russo. (Non male. Il meglio deve ancora venire).
Sembra che i sostenitori della sovranità nei singoli Stati europei siano i primi a voler alzare le mani ed arrendersi. (Strano).
Sembra che però non verranno passati per le armi e questo è l'ennesimo segnale di debolezza che rende gli occidentali disprezzabili agli occhi di Putin e compagnia bella.

Sembra, sembra, sembra...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> sappi che secondo il Professore Carlo Alberto Carnevale Maffè docente della Bocconi University School of Management sei un ignorante totale..  lo dice lui eh...testualmente: "chi sostiene che le sanzioni non abbiano effetto sulla Russia è totalmente ignorante in economia e in palese malafede geopolitica"



E invece secondo Steve Hanke, economista della Johns Hopkins University di Baltimora le sanzioni non funzionano e mai funzioneranno.
Quindi che facciamo ?
in questo caso chi è l'ignorante dei 2 ?


----------



## pazzomania (6 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E invece secondo Steve Hanke, economista della Johns Hopkins University di Baltimora le sanzioni non funzionano e mai funzioneranno.
> Quindi che facciamo ?
> in questo caso chi è l'ignorante dei 2 ?


Non possono non funzionare, è simmetrica per ovvie ragioni la cosa.

E te lo dice uno che dal giorno ZERO delle sanzioni ha subito detto che la Russia sarebbe sopravvissuta pure con le sanzioni.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E invece secondo Steve Hanke, economista della Johns Hopkins University di Baltimora le sanzioni non funzionano e mai funzioneranno.
> Quindi che facciamo ?
> in questo caso chi è l'ignorante dei 2 ?



Dipende cosa si intende per funzionare. Che le sanzioni facciano dei danni alla Russia è oggettivo, ma serviranno a far ritirare i Russi? No. Ormai è chiaro, piuttosto Putin manda in macerie tutta la nazione e all'ultimo tira l'atomica se gira veramente, ma veramente male.

Alla fine è una guerra di logoramento che non avrà alcun vincitore, tutti sperano che sia l'altro a crollare e andrà avanti a oltranza fino al patatrack totale. La situazione peggiore insomma.

A perderci di più siamo noi perché abbiamo tenore di vita migliore dei russi e una volta perso certe cose non torneranno più indietro per molto tempo. Sempre se torneranno.

Qualcuno crede che i prezzi finita la crisi torneranno quelli di prima? Rimarranno gli stessi di adesso con giusto qualche minima flessione.

Mettiamo caso che sbaragliamo totalmente la Russia di Putin, tra 5 anni l'Italia avrà guadagnato realmente qualcosa da questo? In quanto tempo si riprenderà? E quanto avrà lasciato per strada? E quanto avranno guadagnato nel frattempo le economie di altri paesi?


----------



## Blu71 (6 Settembre 2022)

Secondo Mosca il piano italiano predisposto dal ministro per la Transizione ecologica Roberto Cingolani per la riduzione della dipendenza dalle fonti energetiche russe, sarebbe stato imposto a Roma da Bruxelles, che a sua volta agisce su ordini di Washington.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Qualcuno crede che i prezzi finita la crisi torneranno quelli di prima? Rimarranno gli stessi di adesso con giusto qualche minima flessione.


Si è probabile che non torneranno a livelli pre-guerra, più facile si stabilizzino ai prezzi di novembre 2021 che erano già 5 volte a livello energetico rispetto ad 1 anno fa.

Ma non credere che agli stati non faccia comodo questa inflazione da alcuni punti di vista.
Da sempre l' inflazione aiuta che ha debiti ( anche pubblici) e fotte chi ha risparmi.

Andrà cosi anche stavolta;
Se non accadono gli scenari peggiori, ci terremo un po' di inflazione, i prezzi dell' energia torneranno in un range accettabile.
Ad un certo punto aumenteranno gli stipendi e la moneta circolante, poco prima ci siano crisi sociali.

La gente normale la prenderà in saccoccia, chi gira col macchinone ( di cui la maggior parte indebitati a livello aziendale o privato) riderà.

Penso proprio andrà cosi.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo Mosca il piano italiano predisposto dal ministro per la Transizione ecologica Roberto Cingolani per la riduzione della dipendenza dalle fonti energetiche russe, sarebbe stato imposto a Roma da Bruxelles, che a sua volta agisce su ordini di Washington.


E se lo dice Mosca... come non prenderlo per oro colato.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E se lo dice Mosca... come non prenderlo per oro colato.



Per me non c'è bisogno che ce lo dica Mosca.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si è probabile che non torneranno a livelli pre-guerra, più facile si stabilizzino ai prezzi di novembre 2021 che erano già 5 volte a livello energetico rispetto ad 1 anno fa.
> 
> Ma non credere che agli stati non faccia comodo questa inflazione da alcuni punti di vista.
> Da sempre l' inflazione aiuta che ha debiti ( anche pubblici) e fotte chi ha risparmi.
> ...



Il problema è che le industrie saranno ancora meno competitive per questi costi e saremo spianati dalle aziende di altri paesi con costi dell'energia decisamente più bassi. Già prima competere con certe realtà era impossibile, figuriamoci con certi costi.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me non c'è bisogno che ce lo dica Mosca.


Scusa, avevo capito che l' avevi scritto come se Mosca avesse una certa autorevolezza quando dice qualcosa.


----------



## gabri65 (6 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Dipende cosa si intende per funzionare. Che le sanzioni facciano dei danni alla Russia è oggettivo, ma serviranno a far ritirare i Russi? No. Ormai è chiaro, piuttosto Putin manda in macerie tutta la nazione e all'ultimo tira l'atomica se gira veramente, ma veramente male.
> 
> Alla fine è una guerra di logoramento che non avrà alcun vincitore, tutti sperano che sia l'altro a crollare e andrà avanti a oltranza fino al patatrack totale. La situazione peggiore insomma.
> 
> ...



Andrà esattamente come con l'euro e la UE. Prezzi raddoppiati (se va bene) e potere d'acquisto dimezzato.

I proclami infatti sono esattamente gli stessi, questa guerra in fondo ci aiuterà, se insistiamo a perpetrare quello che è in realtà un folle suicidio di massa.

Ma non sarà sufficiente, i risparmi degli itagliani non sono ancora agli sgoccioli, andiamo avanti sostanzialmente con quello guadagnato e messo da parte dai nostri genitori.

Ci vorrà un'altra emergenza, un'altra pandemia, un'altra criminale messinscena per completare l'opera e dare la mazzata definitiva.

E loro saranno ancora lì, a pontificare e godersi il tutto. A volte mi auguro veramente che succeda il peggio. Almeno chi verrà dopo potrà ripartire da zero.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *Scusa, *avevo capito che l' avevi scritto come se Mosca avesse una certa autorevolezza quando dice qualcosa.



Ma figurati. Ritengo che Mosca abbia solo evidenziato quello che - purtroppo - è un dato di fatto.


----------



## Albijol (6 Settembre 2022)

Intanto crollo della quotazione del gas alla Borsa Olandese. Da 270 dell apertura di ieri adesso siamo a 220.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il problema è che le industrie saranno ancora meno competitive per questi costi e saremo spianati dalle aziende di altri paesi con costi dell'energia decisamente più bassi. Già prima competere con certe realtà era impossibile, figuriamoci con certi costi.


Le industrie sono già poco competitive.

Negli anni passati è già stato provato a spostare tutto lo spostabile verso i paesi a basso costo di manodopera.

In quei paesi sono rimaste le lavorazioni basilari ( e quelle non tornerebbero manco se l' energia da noi fosse gratis)

Per le lavorazioni che ancora oggi vengono fatte in Europa, come detto, ci hanno già provato a spostarle ma poi sono anche tornate indietro dopo vari tentativi, la qualità era quella che era.

Quindi auspico verrà trovata una soluzione, voglio essere ottimista.


----------



## Swaitak (6 Settembre 2022)

*Pubblicato sul sito del Mite il "Piano di contenimento consumi gas".

Attraverso la massimizzazione della produzione di energia elettrica a partire da fonti diverse dal metano, ed una serie di azioni per il risparmio energetico, stima un risparmio di 8,2 miliardi di m^3 di gas, in linea con il regolamento UE di risparmio volontario.

In particolare per le utenze è prevista la riduzione di 1 grado per il riscaldamento degli edifici :*
-* limite di 17° con più o meno 2 gradi di tolleranza per gli edifici adibiti ad attività industriali, artigianali e assimilabili
- limite di 19° con più o meno 2 gradi di tolleranza per tutti gli altri edifici.

Viene altresì ridotto il periodo di esercizio degli impianti termici di 15 giorni, con posticipo di 8 giorni per la data di inizio e anticipo di 7 giorni per la data di fine esercizio.*


----------



## pazzomania (6 Settembre 2022)

Comunque ragazzi, come sempre mi prendo l' onere di dire le cose come stanno anche se sembro str**o

Preoccupatevi per i dipendenti, ma non ascoltate i latrati degli industriali.

In questi 2 anni, e ve lo certifico perchè visto e toccato con mano, la stessa macro-categoria che oggi è anche quella energivora ( parlo di acciaierie & company) , dicevo negli ultimi 2 anni, hanno fatto da milioni a miliardi.
Ripeto, da milioni a miliardi, in base alla dimensione dell' azienda.
E senza muovere un dito extra.

Quando piangono, tenete sempre conto di questo.

Parlo del settore specifico che ho messo tra parentesi.
Sugli altri non mi esprimo, ma fidatevi, molti hanno fatto montagne di denaro ( come ho detto, senza fare mezzo sforzo in più), in silenzio, ora vedrete che le perdite però vorranno condividerle con noi


----------



## Nevergiveup (6 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi, come sempre mi prendo l' onere di dire le cose come stanno anche se sembro str**o
> 
> Preoccupatevi per i dipendenti, ma non ascoltate i latrati degli industriali.
> 
> ...


Condivido ogni sillaba...fa parte del mestiere dell'imprenditore piangere sempre e comunque, mai dare a vedere che le cose giran bene. Tutti stanno scaricando i rincari a valle sui consumatori approfittandone per speculare anche su prodotti che di per se non hanno subito variazioni significative... nessun imprenditore rinuncia al proprio margine. 

Detto ciò la situazione non va presa alla leggera perchè nelle dinamiche commerciali questi aumenti ci fanno perdere fisiologicamente competitività, rischiamo che quando le acque internazionali si calmeranno e tutti torneranno a produrre e commerciare col resto del mondo non saremo in alcun modo competitivi.


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi, come sempre mi prendo l' onere di dire le cose come stanno anche se sembro str**o
> 
> Preoccupatevi per i dipendenti, ma non ascoltate i latrati degli industriali.
> 
> ...


Dillo a quelli di altri settori e finisci in trance appeso ai ponti


----------



## pazzomania (6 Settembre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Dillo a quelli di altri settori e finisci in trance appeso ai ponti


O finiscono loro, se hanno le palle di venire uno alla volta, magari 
Vedendo i piagnistei direi che non le hanno.

Comunque, più che averlo scritto nel mio italiano migliore ( di scarsa qualità, per carità) , non so come dirtelo.
Ho specificato, di quale settore parlavo.

Comunque dai, nonostante l' evidente provocazione, anche se non comprendo perchè tiri sempre in ballo (immagino) ristoratori e bar, visto che non parlavo affatto di loro.

Te lo dico in modo schietto, per la ennesima volta: massima solidarietà ecc ecc, voglio il bene di tutti, se pagassero tutte le tasse poi, ancora di più.

Ma siccome fa di te un essere umano tutto sommato ricco, il comparto industriale, e non i bar e i ristoranti, che ci sono pure in Argentina, Congo e Nigeria, ma non trainano un' economia, mi interessa il giusto.
Con tutto il rispetto per il settore, ma o parliamo a livelli di economia su larga scala oppure parliamo dell' economia interna.
Dipende da che prospettiva vogliamo analizzare il tutto.

Per andar bene i bar e i ristoranti, ci vuole una grossa economia dietro e che esporta.
L' effetto contrario, non c'è.

Purtroppo caro Ringhio, io ho passato la crisi del 2012, molti non saranno stati toccati oppure a malapena se la ricordano, so cosa vuol dire stare anche 2 anni con stipendi arretrati, essere li li a perdere il lavoro, ma non sono molto suscettibile ai problemi economici seppur posso provare dispiacere o solidarietà, mi si spezza il cuore se vedo una persona malata, ma i soldi... vanno e vengono, se sei sveglio addirittura nei momenti buoni ti fai coperture per quando arriveranno tempi più difficili, l' importante è non mollare e stare bene ed in salute, poi si risolve sempre tutto se non ci si ferma a piangersi addosso.


----------



## Dexter (6 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sugli altri non mi esprimo, ma fidatevi, molti hanno fatto montagne di denaro ( come ho detto, senza fare mezzo sforzo in più), in silenzio, ora vedrete che le perdite però vorranno condividerle con noi


Ma come? Leggo bene? Tipo come é accaduto esattamente nel periodo covid, dove tu eri in prima linea fra quelli che "nessuno ne trae vantaggio" ?


----------



## pazzomania (6 Settembre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma come? Leggo bene? Tipo come é accaduto esattamente nel periodo covid, dove tu eri in prima linea fra quelli che "nessuno ne trae vantaggio" ?


Zio caro, mi tocca pure rispondere a ste robe :

1) Non ho mai scritto "nessuno ne trae vantaggio", tout-court
Anzi, ho scritto che sicuramente qualcuno ne trae vantaggio, per ovvie ragioni, che contestavo era che tutto quanto fosse *atto *a dare vantaggio a qualcuno

2) Non è che tanti settori industriali hanno organizzato a tavolino per avere vantaggio, non intendevo questo ovviamente, ma qui tocca sempre specificare tutto.
Ci hanno guadagnato, punto. Ma non per qualche disegno dietro. Più chiaro adesso???

Ti faccio un esempio pratico pratico di vita vissuta, perchè mi pare dal tuo intervento tu non sia avvezzo a certe dinamiche:

- Prima degli aumenti delle materie prime, avevamo un magazzino di circa 100.000 euro.
Nel giro di un mese questo magazzino è arrivato ad un valore di 150.000 euro
Guadagno di 50.000 euro senza muovere un dito, e siamo un' azienda microscopica e 50.000 euro lavorando normalmente è forse il margine di un intero anno.
Con questo voglio dire che il mio titolare è d' accordo con Bill Gates, Putin, Draghi, l' AD di Pfizer, quello di Moderna e Jeff Besoz?
Ovviamente no, ma ci ha guadagnato.
Questo è quanto.
E ripeto, noi siamo moscerini, figurati gli industriali seri.


----------



## Djici (6 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Zio caro, mi tocca pure rispondere a ste robe :
> 
> 1) Non ho mai scritto "nessuno ne trae vantaggio", tout-court
> Anzi, ho scritto che sicuramente qualcuno ne trae vantaggio, per ovvie ragioni, che contestavo era che tutto quanto fosse *atto *a dare vantaggio a qualcuno
> ...


Esiste sempre qualcuno che approfitta della situazione e ne trae vantaggio.
Qualsiasi sia la situazione : chi ha lo stadio vicino casa e approfitta del numero elevato di persone che vengono ogni weekend... Chi approfitta del aumento del prezzo del energia chi approfitta della guerra chi approfitta della situazione dopo un terremoto... Chi approfitta quando c'è un epidemia.

Ogni situazione non è mai loose-loose per il 100% della gente.
Anche se dovesse arrivare una guerra nucleare ci sarebbero quelli che ne approfittano. 

Mi sembra talmente evidente che mi chiedo come sia possibile dovere spiegare cerrte cose.


----------



## Andris (6 Settembre 2022)

*Ministro degli Esteri russo:*
*
"Roma è spinta al suicidio economico per la frenesia sanzionatoria euro-atlantica, e il risultato sarà che le imprese italiane saranno distrutte dai 'fratelli' d'Oltreoceano", poiché le aziende americane oggi pagano l'elettricità sette volte meno di quelle italiane

Le sanzioni sono diventate uno strumento di concorrenza sleale contro i produttori italiani,
quando le imprese italiane crolleranno, saranno comprate a buon mercato dagli Yankee
*
*l piano italiano per la riduzione della dipendenza dalle fonti energetiche russe, messo a punto dal ministro per la Transizione ecologica Roberto Cingolani, è imposto a Roma da Bruxelles, che a sua volta agisce su ordini di Washington, ma alla fine saranno gli italiani che dovranno soffrire".*


----------



## Sam (6 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Ministro degli Esteri russo:*
> 
> *"Roma è spinta al suicidio economico per la frenesia sanzionatoria euro-atlantica, e il risultato sarà che le imprese italiane saranno distrutte dai 'fratelli' d'Oltreoceano", poiché le aziende americane oggi pagano l'elettricità sette volte meno di quelle italiane
> 
> ...


È talmente ovvio, che faccio fatica a comprendere come sia possibile che certa gente non ci arrivi.


----------



## Andris (6 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> È talmente ovvio, che faccio fatica a comprendere come sia possibile che certa gente non ci arrivi.


basta vedere chi le ha risposto oggi...


----------



## pazzomania (6 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Ministro degli Esteri russo:*
> 
> *"Roma è spinta al suicidio economico per la frenesia sanzionatoria euro-atlantica, e il risultato sarà che le imprese italiane saranno distrutte dai 'fratelli' d'Oltreoceano", poiché le aziende americane oggi pagano l'elettricità sette volte meno di quelle italiane
> 
> ...


Perché esistono ancora aziende grosse e italiane?

Se si, dove?

Quelle quattro che ancora resistono?
Sto con la sigaretta in bocca, appena gli attuali detentori delle quote schiatteranno, i figli se magnano tutto


----------



## Swaitak (6 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Ministro degli Esteri russo:*
> 
> *"Roma è spinta al suicidio economico per la frenesia sanzionatoria euro-atlantica, e il risultato sarà che le imprese italiane saranno distrutte dai 'fratelli' d'Oltreoceano", poiché le aziende americane oggi pagano l'elettricità sette volte meno di quelle italiane
> 
> ...


Salvini scemo e furbo, mette in dubbio le sanzioni proprio adesso mettendo in difficoltà la Melona


----------



## gabri65 (6 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Ministro degli Esteri russo:*
> 
> *"Roma è spinta al suicidio economico per la frenesia sanzionatoria euro-atlantica, e il risultato sarà che le imprese italiane saranno distrutte dai 'fratelli' d'Oltreoceano", poiché le aziende americane oggi pagano l'elettricità sette volte meno di quelle italiane
> 
> ...



Ma non mi dire.

Mica ci eravamo arrivati.

A qualcun altro invece è inutile che glielo spieghi, non ci crederebbe manco se glielo dicono gli yankee in persona.


----------



## Dexter (6 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Zio caro, mi tocca pure rispondere a ste robe :
> 
> 1) Non ho mai scritto "nessuno ne trae vantaggio", tout-court
> Anzi, ho scritto che sicuramente qualcuno ne trae vantaggio, per ovvie ragioni, che contestavo era che tutto quanto fosse *atto *a dare vantaggio a qualcuno


Eccola la frittata rigirata  nessuno ha mai detto che tutto fosse atto a dare vantaggio a qualcuno, ma si facevano discorsi IDENTICI ai tuoi di ora, ovvero che nella melma in tanti ci sguazzavano alla grande. Sulla borsa non ammetterai mai il torto ma vabè, lí parliamo di complottismo a massimi livelli (cioè quando non si capisce di finanza)


----------



## Djici (6 Settembre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Eccola la frittata rigirata  nessuno ha mai detto che tutto fosse atto a dare vantaggio a qualcuno, ma si facevano discorsi IDENTICI ai tuoi di ora, ovvero che nella melma in tanti ci sguazzavano alla grande. Sulla borsa non ammetterai mai il torto ma vabè, lí parliamo di complottismo a massimi livelli (cioè quando non si capisce di finanza)


Sarà che sono io a ricordare male ma non ricordo proprio il discorso serio che stai facendo.
Piuttosto ricordo chi diceva che era tutto ORGANIZZATO e PREMEDITATO.
Ora non dico che eri tu. Ma più di qualcuno portava avanti questa storia.

Poi che ci sia sempre un furbetto pronto ad approfittare della situazione e scontatissimo come hai giustamente detto.


----------



## Dexter (6 Settembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Sarà che sono io a ricordare male ma non ricordo proprio il discorso serio che stai facendo.
> Piuttosto ricordo chi diceva che era tutto ORGANIZZATO e PREMEDITATO.
> Ora non dico che eri tu. Ma più di qualcuno portava avanti questa storia.
> 
> Poi che ci sia sempre un furbetto pronto ad approfittare della situazione e scontatissimo come hai giustamente detto.


Tutto tutto no, ma che in ITALIA alcune imposizioni del governo siano state prese sulla base di tutto meno che della salute é innegabile. Dell'aggiotaggio inutile parlarne, bisogna prima capirci qualcosa


----------



## Andris (7 Settembre 2022)

*agenzia di rating Standard&Poor’s:

"La bolletta energetica dell'Europa supererà i suoi livelli pre-pandemia di ben oltre mille miliardi di euro per effetto della stretta alle esportazioni di gas russo."


Ansa*


----------



## Swaitak (7 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *agenzia di rating Standard&Poor’s:
> 
> "La bolletta energetica dell'Europa supererà i suoi livelli pre-pandemia di ben oltre mille miliardi di euro per effetto della stretta alle esportazioni di gas russo."
> 
> ...


eh beh, se togli il secondo paese per estrazione dal mercato, non può che essere così


----------



## Andris (7 Settembre 2022)

*Putin al Forum economico dell'Est di Vladivostok:*

*"Le sanzioni imposte dai Paesi occidentali alla Russia costituiscono una minaccia al mondo intero

Mi riferisco alla frenesia delle sanzioni occidentali, agli aggressivi tentativi dell'Occidente di imporre un modello di comportamento ad altri Paesi, privandoli di sovranità e soggiogandoli al suo volere

E' impossibile isolare la Russia

La Russia non ha perso e non sta perdendo nulla a causa dell'Operazione speciale in Ucraina

Forse dovremmo pensare di limitare l'export di grano e altri alimenti lungo questa rotta (fra l'Ucraina e l'Europa, ndr). 
Credo proprio che ne parlerò con il presidente turco Erdogan. 
Dopotutto, siano stati noi a elaborare il processo di esportazione dei cereali ucraini

Limitare i prezzi del gas russo è un'altra stupidità che non ha futuro

Il mercato europeo delle risorse energetiche era un tempo privilegiato, ora non lo è più*

*La domanda di risorse energetiche della Cina cresce e gli accordi energetici con la Russia funzionano"*


----------



## pazzomania (7 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> eh beh, se togli il secondo paese per estrazione dal mercato, non può che essere così



Teoricamente, se al mondo serve 100 di produzione e questa viene totalmente assorbita, nel caso la Russia venda il suo prodotto ad altri, questi "altri" significa che non lo comprano più dove lo compravano prima e queste quote vengono liberate, e quindi la produzione resterà sempre 100 e verrà totalmente assorbita come prima.

C'è un pò di speculazione e forse pure psicologia dietro a sti prezzi totalmente folli.
Non sono giustificati.

Ma del resto, qualcosa bolle in pentola perchè già a novembre 2021 i prezzi erano quintuplicati rispetto ad inizio 2021.
Poi con la guerra sono esplosi totalmente.

A meno che semplicemente, siamo arrivati al punto dove i paesi emergenti iniziano a reclamare la loro parte di risorse, che per definizione sono un numero finito e questo contribuisce all' aumento


----------



## Swaitak (7 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Teoricamente, se al mondo serve 100 di produzione e questa viene totalmente assorbita, nel caso la Russia venda il suo prodotto ad altri, questi "altri" significa che non lo comprano più dove lo compravano prima e queste quote vengono liberate, e quindi la produzione resterà sempre 100 e verrà totalmente assorbita come prima.
> 
> C'è un pò di speculazione e forse pure psicologia dietro a sti prezzi totalmente folli.
> Non sono giustificati.
> ...



Dal punto di vista tecnico, ho fatto un pò di ricerca sui vari gasdotti, nella migliore delle ipotesi possiamo recuperare circa 15 miliardi di metri cubi di gas dai paesi non russi. 
Infatti, dai dati ufficiali sono previsti un incremento di 6 miliardi per 2022, portato a 9 nel 2023, fino ad arrivare ad 12 per il 2025.

Per il Gnl, gli Usa si sono impegnati a fornire 15 miliardi in piu, ma da spartire coi paesi Europei, e da dati ufficiali acquisteremo 1,5 miliardi in più nel 2022 fino ad arrivare a 12,7 nel 2025 (bella melma per noi Italiani aggiungo).

Quindi quest'anno riusciamo a ridurre il gas russo da 29 miliardi a 21,5.

Con il piano di contemimento si prevede una riduzione della domanda italiana di circa 8 miliardi (circa 5 aumentando la produzione da Carbone, rinnovabili, estraizone di gas italiano e 3 dal risparmio ), quindi da 76 dello scorso anno scendiamo a 68.

Considerando il tutto mancano all'appello 13,5 miliardi di metri cubi che possono essere coperti dalle riserve (piene al 100% sarebbero 14 miliardi).

Tutta sta pappardella per dire che il gas Russo al momento non si sa dove finisce (bruciato, o non estratto), perchè non hanno infrastrutture di collegamento (al massimo possono aumentare il GNL),
mentre la nostra domanda non può essere soddisfatta dai restanti paesi.

Per quest'anno ce la potremmo fare, ma l'anno prossimo? e quello dopo? 

Ovviamente ho considerato che la domanda rimanga immutata e mi sembra difficile sia in senso positivo ( espansione industriale), sia in senso negativo (recessione).

E' chiaro che al mercato di Amsterdam, paesi come Olanda e Norvegia si lecchino i baffi.
Sicuro la ripresa post pandemia ha fatto la sua parte nell'esplosione dei prezzi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Settembre 2022)

Io ho il terrore a vedere quale sarà il prezzo al kw delle bollette da ottobre in poi. Quest'anno solo ventilatore e niente aria condizionata e nonostante 70 kw di consumo in meno la bolletta è il doppio di prima. Ormai anche solo fare una lavatrice e tenere accesa la tv ti fa partire 100 euro di bolletta.

Ma si può?


----------



## pazzomania (7 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Dal punto di vista tecnico, ho fatto un pò di ricerca sui vari gasdotti, nella migliore delle ipotesi possiamo recuperare circa 15 miliardi di metri cubi di gas dai paesi non russi.
> Infatti, dai dati ufficiali sono previsti un incremento di 6 miliardi per 2022, portato a 9 nel 2023, fino ad arrivare ad 12 per il 2025.
> 
> Per il Gnl, gli Usa si sono impegnati a fornire 15 miliardi in piu, ma da spartire coi paesi Europei, e da dati ufficiali acquisteremo 1,5 miliardi in più nel 2022 fino ad arrivare a 12,7 nel 2025 (bella melma per noi Italiani aggiungo).
> ...


12,5 miliardi di metri cubi extra prenderemo dagli USA?

Praticamente 80 euro a testa all'anno, pareva ci dovessero guadagnare chissà cosa gli amerikani da sta vicenda


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Settembre 2022)

Altro giorno altro giro di giostra.
Questa volta ad opera di Joffe, analista americano della reason foundation che ha dichiarato : le sanzioni sono sempre state inefficaci. Qui negli usa non rischiamo di gelare, in Europa si.

Però è strano che questi pareri dubbiosi sulle sanzioni (pareri degli stessi economisti/analisti americani eh, non certamente russi) non vengano mai presi in considerazione mentre una disamina da parte dell'italiano Carnevale Maffè sia sempre considerata come oro colato

Eppure questa storia mi ricorda sempre più qualcosa accaduta recentemente........
dove chi raccontava la verità fu praticamente cacciato da salotti tv,giornali ed isolato anche a lavoro.


----------



## Swaitak (7 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> 12,5 miliardi di metri cubi extra prenderemo dagli USA?
> 
> Praticamente 80 euro a testa all'anno, pareva ci dovessero guadagnare chissà cosa gli amerikani da sta vicenda


Si è una quantità irrisoria,pareva che ci dovessero mantenere, con la frequenza di una metaniera a settimana poi... il gnl costa (costava) 350 euro al MWh, il gas russo 220


----------



## Swaitak (7 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Altro giorno altro giro di giostra.
> Questa volta ad opera di Joffe, analista americano della reason foundation che ha dichiarato : le sanzioni sono sempre state inefficaci. Qui negli usa non rischiamo di gelare, in Europa si.
> 
> Però è strano che questi pareri dubbiosi sulle sanzioni (pareri degli stessi economisti/analisti americani eh, non certamente russi) non vengano mai presi in considerazione mentre una disamina da parte dell'italiano Carnevale Maffè sia sempre considerata come oro colato
> ...


Le sanzioni vanno a gonfie vele, Putin cerca solo di indirizzare la nostra campagna elettorale, così dicono in tv


----------



## vota DC (7 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> 12,5 miliardi di metri cubi extra prenderemo dagli USA?
> 
> Praticamente 80 euro a testa all'anno, pareva ci dovessero guadagnare chissà cosa gli amerikani da sta vicenda


Gli Usa daranno meno petrolio e gas possibile: con il fracking ne sono pieni e preferiscono accumulare risorse strategiche per la transizione energetica e contemporaneamente lasciare gli altri senza energia perché dal punto di vista della concorrenza è meglio appiedare gli altri che vendere energia.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Settembre 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Gli Usa daranno meno petrolio e gas possibile: con il fracking ne sono pieni e preferiscono accumulare risorse strategiche per la transizione energetica e contemporaneamente lasciare gli altri senza energia perché dal punto di vista della concorrenza è meglio appiedare gli altri che vendere energia.


Errore mio.

Ci sono molteplici voci narranti che gli USA vogliono che la guerra continui in Ucraina per fare soldi vendendo GNL in Europa, poi dai conti di @Swaitak salta fuori che ci spillano lordi 80 euro ad italiano.

Mea culpa, pensavo fosse vero.

Praticamente fa il paio con le storie che gli Usa guerreggiavano in Medio Oriente spendendo vagonate di miliardi per "rubare il petroliohohohoh"
Mi è sempre sembrata una minkiata, lo facevano per questioni geopolitiche semmai, mica per l' oro nero.


----------



## Andris (7 Settembre 2022)

*Nikolay Shulginov, ministro russo dell'Energia, dal Forum di Vladivostok:*

*"Gazprom sta discutendo con i partner la possibilità di ridistribuire più velocemente delle forniture di gas da Ovest a Est

Il petrolio e i prodotti petroliferi saranno trasferiti nei mercati asiatici dell'area del Pacifico, del Medio Oriente, africani

Stiamo per costruire un gasdotto per portare il nostro gas in Cina attraverso la Mongolia*

*La produzione di gas liquefatto passerà dagli attuali 30 milioni a 80-100 milioni di tonnellate entro il 2030"*


----------



## Andris (7 Settembre 2022)

*Amministratore delegato di Gazprom:

"La Cina pagherà in rubli e yuan per il gas trasferito attraverso il gasdotto Sila Sibiry.

Entro la fine dell'anno il giacimento di gas Kovytka partirà con l'estrazione.

Le importazioni cinesi nei primi otto mesi del 2022 sono salite del 60% rispetto al 2021. 

Firmata un'intesa aggiuntiva a lungo termine con la compagnia statale Cnpc

Nei prossimi vent'anni il mercato cinese rappresenterà il 40% della domanda mondiale di gas, per cui il mercato cinese è fondamentale nel panorama asiatico del nostro programma di esportazioni"*


----------



## Mika (7 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Nikolay Shulginov, ministro russo dell'Energia, dal Forum di Vladivostok:*
> 
> *"Gazprom sta discutendo con i partner la possibilità di ridistribuire più velocemente delle forniture di gas da Ovest a Est
> 
> ...


Solo un pazzo poteva pensare che si potesse piegare la Russia con delle sanzioni. 

Napoleone e Hitler non hanno insegnato nulla, contro la Russia si perde sempre, sia in guerra che in sanzioni.


----------



## Swaitak (7 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Amministratore delegato di Gazprom:
> 
> "La Cina pagherà in rubli e yuan per il gas trasferito attraverso il gasdotto Sila Sibiry.
> 
> ...


come al solito non dicono i numeri per farsi belli..
Al momento se gli va bene esportano in china una 20ina di miliardi di metri cubi di gas.
Hanno siglato accordi per arrivare a circa 60 entro il 2025. Il problema è che in Europa ne esportano 170 miliardi, gli resta un bel po di gas sul groppone...
Dall'altro lato ci siamo noi che per altri 2-3 anni non potremo farne a meno.
Quale può essere l'epilogo di questa situazione lose- lose?


----------



## Shmuk (7 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Solo un pazzo poteva pensare che si potesse piegare la Russia con delle sanzioni.
> 
> Napoleone e Hitler non hanno insegnato nulla, contro la Russia si perde sempre, sia in guerra che in sanzioni.



Piegare sì solo un pazzo, ciò non significa che non andasse fatto...


----------



## Shmuk (7 Settembre 2022)

Quindi si chiude anche ai viaggiatori facili russi, nonostante parere contrario di Washington.
A me sembra naturale.


----------



## vota DC (7 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Errore mio.
> 
> Ci sono molteplici voci narranti che gli USA vogliono che la guerra continui in Ucraina per fare soldi vendendo GNL in Europa, poi dai conti di @Swaitak salta fuori che ci spillano lordi 80 euro ad italiano.
> 
> ...


Per INTERROMPERE il petrolio negli ultimi venti anni (prima no). In Iraq e Libia i dati sono chiari. In Libia poi si sono subito defilati armando Haftar con il solo scopo di compiere azioni di disturbo.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2022)

Erdogan incolpa l’Europa per la crisi del gas: L’hanno innescata loro con le sanzioni alla Russia. Raccolgono ciò che hanno seminato.​


----------



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Erdogan incolpa l’Europa per la crisi del gas: L’hanno innescata loro con le sanzioni alla Russia. Raccolgono ciò che hanno seminato.​



Erdogan ha capito come fare affari con tutti.


----------



## Swaitak (7 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Erdogan incolpa l’Europa per la crisi del gas: L’hanno innescata loro con le sanzioni alla Russia. Raccolgono ciò che hanno seminato.​


dite a Letta che queste sono le persone ambigue verso la Russia, non quel morto di sonno di Salvino


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Erdogan ha capito come fare affari con tutti.



Fa benissimo e non ha neanche detto una bugia.
Ieri ho sentito Letta e per poco non mi cavavo le orecchie.
"Vedete, la russia ci minaccia con il blocco del gas"
Davvero ?

Davvero un somaro del genere, leader del partito più inutile che abbiamo in Italia, davvero non ci arriva ?
Questi bifolchi forse pensavano davvero di sanzionare la russia, inviare armi all'ucraina, addestrare i soldati ucraini, fornire supporto all'intelligence ugraina ecc.ecc senza che la russia fiatasse ?


----------



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> dite a Letta che queste sono le persone ambigue verso la Russia, non quel morto di sonno di Salvino



Erdogan non è per niente ambiguo. Se ne frega proprio, fa affari con chiunque e pure gli USA… muti.


----------



## Swaitak (7 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Erdogan non è per niente ambiguo. Se ne frega proprio, fa affari con chiunque e pure gli USA… muti.


se ne fotthe e l'europa lo incensa pure, lo riempe di soldi e lo protegge, è un genio.
Ps: non so come faccia a sopportare il cornutone, è il disonore del suo paese


----------



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Fa benissimo e non ha neanche detto una bugia.
> *Ieri ho sentito Letta e per poco non mi cavavo le orecchie.*
> "Vedete, la russia ci minaccia con il blocco del gas"
> Davvero ?
> ...



Ma perché continui a parlare di Letta? Non hai capito che è stato messo lì per non rischiare di vincere e poter fare una comoda opposizione in un periodo nero?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma perché continui a parlare di Letta? Non hai capito che è stato messo lì per non rischiare di vincere e poter fare una comoda opposizione in un periodo nero?



Perchè ha milioni di elettori.
Probabilmente tutti disabili senza apparato uditivo.

E in un modo o nell'altro lo ritroveremo nuovamente dentro il governo di "unità nazionale"


----------



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> se ne fotthe e l'europa lo incensa pure, lo riempe di soldi e lo protegge, è un genio.
> Ps: non so come faccia a sopportare il cornutone, è il disonore del suo paese



Erdogan ha saputo rendersi indispensabile per gli equilibri internazionali.

Sul tuo PS: Del cor… fa bene a fregarsene.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Erdogan non è per niente ambiguo. Se ne frega proprio, fa affari con chiunque e pure gli USA… muti.


Vero, ma è facile fare sempre e comunque quel caxxo che si vuole, io se mi ci mettessi non hai idea di cosa combinerei.

Tornano ad Erdokane, hai ragione su quanto dici, ma che mondo sarebbe se tutti fossero come lui?

Saremmo probabilmente ormai già alla quinta guerra mondiale...


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vero, ma è facile fare sempre e comunque quel caxxo che si vuole, io se mi ci mettessi non hai idea di cosa combinerei.
> 
> Tornano ad Erdokane, hai ragione su quanto dici, ma che mondo sarebbe se tutti fossero come lui?
> 
> Saremmo probabilmente ormai già alla quinta guerra mondiale...


Mah..

Alla fine le guerre più sanguinose sono state le nostre.

La verità è che grazie alla UE che può anche fare schifo, ci ha tenuto 60 anni tranquilli.. pre 45 c'erano guerre ogni due giorni e non per gas ma per sciocchezze varie tipo "sei entrato di 10 metri nel mio territorio".


----------



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vero, ma è facile fare sempre e comunque quel caxxo che si vuole, io se mi ci mettessi non hai idea di cosa combinerei.
> 
> Tornano ad Erdokane, hai ragione su quanto dici, ma che mondo sarebbe se tutti fossero come lui?
> 
> *Saremmo probabilmente ormai già alla quinta guerra mondiale...*



Sai meglio di me che quella in corso è una “guerra mondiale“ non dichiarata.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sai meglio di me che quella in corso è una “guerra mondiale“ non dichiarata.


Ma no dai, non scherziamo.

Da inizio conflitto mi son sentito soltanto una volta "in pericolo"

Non so di che parlo eh, grazie al cielo, ma penso che una guerra vera sia un incubo.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mah..
> 
> Alla fine le guerre più sanguinose sono state le nostre.
> 
> La verità è che grazie alla UE che può anche fare schifo, ci ha tenuto 60 anni tranquilli.. pre 45 c'erano guerre ogni due giorni e non per gas ma per sciocchezze varie tipo "sei entrato di 10 metri nel mio territorio".


Non ho detto il contrario, sono state le nostre, almeno noi abbiamo "studiato" quelle.
Poi non so bene se da altre parti del mondo sono avvenute barbarie ben peggiori.

Ma perchè nascono le guerre? Perchè in capo ad alcuni stati ci sono degli Erdokane...

A volte piacerebbero anche a me dei decisori più risoluti, ma quel tipo di atteggiamento presenta anche un rovescio della medaglia.
Che di certo non fa rima con pace...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Settembre 2022)

In base all'attuale curva dei prezzi, nel 2023 gli italiani rischieranno di ricevere bollette da 500€ al mese, cifra destinata ad aumentare fino a 590€ (193 per l'energia elettrica e 402 per il gas), tutto secondo un report di Goldman Sachs.

Che dire,ancora grazie a tutti i soloni che ci stanno portando in questa direzione, un grazie all'ugraina e a tutti quelli che "dobbiamo risponderehhhh alla minaccia nucleare di putino" 
Bravissimi.
preparate i forconi (a scopo difensivo) perchè l'inverno è alle porte.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma no dai, non scherziamo.
> 
> Da inizio conflitto mi son sentito soltanto una volta "in pericolo"
> 
> Non so di che parlo eh, grazie al cielo, ma penso che una guerra vera sia un incubo.



Io, sinceramente, non mi sono mai sentito in pericolo perché non ho mai pensato ad un attacco da parte della Russia a Nazioni Nato. 
Putin è un dittatore sanguinario ma non tanto stupido da andare oltre le sue possibilità.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> In base all'attuale curva dei prezzi, nel 2023 gli italiani rischieranno di ricevere bollette da 500€ al mese, cifra destinata ad aumentare fino a 590€ (193 per l'energia elettrica e 402 per il gas), tutto secondo un report di Goldman Sachs.
> 
> Che dire,ancora grazie a tutti i soloni che ci stanno portando in questa direzione, un grazie all'ugraina e a tutti quelli che "dobbiamo risponderehhhh alla minaccia nucleare di putino"
> Bravissimi.
> preparate i forconi (a scopo difensivo) perchè l'inverno è alle porte.



Ci trasferiremo tutti in Sardegna… al caldo


----------



## pazzomania (7 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io, sinceramente, non mi sono mai sentito in pericolo perché non ho mai pensato ad un attacco da parte della Russia a Nazioni Nato.
> Putin è un dittatore sanguinario ma non tanto stupido da andare oltre le sue possibilità.


Ricordo quella domenica, col mio caliciotto di vino sul divano, rilassato... a 20 km da Ghedi (punto nevralgico di armamenti nucelari USA) e Putin che parlava di allerta delle forze nucleari o qualcosa di simile, sapevo che le possibilità che succedesse qualcosa erano molto remote, ma ti confesso che non ero proprio serenissimo.

Tanto che ricordo ancora cosa stavo appunto facendo e cosa scrivevamo qui dentro nel mentre


----------



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ricordo quella domenica, col mio caliciotto di vino sul divano, rilassato... a 30 km da Ghedi (punto nevralgico di armamenti nucelari USA) e Putin che parlava di allerta delle forze nucleari o qualcosa di simile, sapevo che le possibilità che succedesse qualcosa erano molto remote, ma ti confesso che non ero proprio serenissimo.
> 
> *Tanto che ricordo ancora cosa stavo appunto facendo e cosa scrivevamo qui dentro nel mentre *



Avrai notato ovviamente che ormai della guerra - praticamente ovunque - si parla solo per le sue ripercussioni economiche.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Avrai notato ovviamente che ormai della guerra - praticamente ovunque - si parla solo per le sue ripercussioni economiche.



Da armi nucleari > a soldi > tra un po' magari non si parlerà più di nulla.

L' evoluzione se ci pensi è positiva.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2022)

Consigli per risparmiare


----------



## Swaitak (7 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Consigli per risparmiare
> Vedi l'allegato 3226


Gli interisti non hanno problemi a covare le uova


----------



## Milanoide (7 Settembre 2022)

Tranquilli, tanto vincono le destre e ci dimenticheremo dell'ugraina.

Però, caro Salvini, anche se avrò il gas a prezzi stracciati, voglio la Zacharova a scaldarmi il letto. Èccchiaro stu fatt!!

Un noto regista/attore nel suo film dice una battuta tipo che ogni volta che ascolta Wagner gli viene voglia di invadere la Polonia.

Io, parafrasandolo, dico che ogni volta che leggo la bolletta mi viene voglia di invadere i Paesi Bassi.

E costringere le aziende italiane a riportare la sede fiscale in Italia


----------



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Gli interisti non hanno problemi a covare le uova



Le mettono con le coppe


----------



## Albijol (7 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Solo un pazzo poteva pensare che si potesse piegare la Russia con delle sanzioni.
> 
> Napoleone e Hitler non hanno insegnato nulla, contro la Russia si perde sempre, sia in guerra che in sanzioni.



L'Afghanistan e il Giappone ci hanno vinto


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> O finiscono loro, se hanno le palle di venire uno alla volta, magari
> Vedendo i piagnistei direi che non le hanno.
> 
> Comunque, più che averlo scritto nel mio italiano migliore ( di scarsa qualità, per carità) , non so come dirtelo.
> ...


Ma se lo sanno tutti che l'Italia vive grazie alle piccole/medio imprese  soprattutto perché quelle grandi evadono che è una meraviglia  caro per me stai facendo una considerazione grossolana e ahimè sbagliata


----------



## Mika (7 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> L'Afghanistan e il Giappone ci hanno vinto


Poi nella seconda guerra mondiale gli hanno ridato tutto indietro  (al Giappone intendo)


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Teoricamente, se al mondo serve 100 di produzione e questa viene totalmente assorbita, nel caso la Russia venda il suo prodotto ad altri, questi "altri" significa che non lo comprano più dove lo compravano prima e queste quote vengono liberate, e quindi la produzione resterà sempre 100 e verrà totalmente assorbita come prima.
> 
> C'è un pò di speculazione e forse pure psicologia dietro a sti prezzi totalmente folli.
> Non sono giustificati.
> ...


Gia ragazzi! e come sostengo da un bel po'
Il sistema mondiale è fallito! Il capitalismo
con il consumo infinito era palesemente inapplicabile e adesso siamo vicini alla verità..che in sostanza non è altro che quelli che si considerano i padroni del mondo, ci lasciavano le briciole usando dei pezzettini di carta che stampavano a gratis! ma con le materie prime la storia cambia ! questi non nascono con un click, ed ora è un atto una lotta interna e stiamo vivendo da anni il disordine mondiale ( loro son convinti di fare nascere il nuovo ordine mondiale )


----------



## Sam (7 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Poi nella seconda guerra mondiale gli hanno ridato tutto indietro  (al Giappone intendo)


In realtà la Russia non ha fatto niente al Giappone. Dichiararono guerra nel 1945 pro-forma, ma di fatto non furono minimamente un pericolo. Anche perché il Paese era ormai prossimo alla resa. Stalin neanche voleva violare il Patto di non aggressione col Giappone. Lo fece solo perché aveva interesse a riprendere le Isole Curili, Sakhalin del Sud e per cercare, invano, di riportare la sua influenza in Manciuria.


----------



## Mika (7 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> In realtà la Russia non ha fatto niente al Giappone. Dichiararono guerra nel 1945 pro-forma, ma di fatto non furono minimamente un pericolo. Anche perché il Paese era ormai prossimo alla resa. Stalin neanche voleva violare il Patto di non aggressione col Giappone. Lo fece solo perché aveva interesse a riprendere le Isole Curili, Sakhalin del Sud e per cercare, invano, di riportare la sua influenza in Manciuria.


E certo, la guerra Sovietico-Giapponese del 1945 dove l'URSS invase la Manciuria, giusto giusto un territorio piccolino 

1.500.000 soldati russi contro 1.000.000 soldati giapponesi. Una scaramuccia


----------



## Sam (7 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Gia ragazzi! e come sostengo da un bel po'
> Il sistema mondiale è fallito! Il capitalismo
> con il consumo infinito era palesemente inapplicabile e adesso siamo vicini alla verità..che in sostanza non è altro che quelli che si considerano i padroni del mondo, ci lasciavano le briciole usando dei pezzettini di carta che stampavano a gratis! ma con le materie prime la storia cambia ! questi non nascono con un click, ed ora è un atto una lotta interna e stiamo vivendo da anni il disordine mondiale ( loro son convinti di fare nascere il nuovo ordine mondiale )


_La vittoria degli alleati riporterà indietro la linea del fronte delle rivendicazioni sociali. La Russia? Il capitalismo di stato russo (credo superfluo insistere sulla parola bolscevismo) è la forma più spinta e meno socialista di un ibrido capitalismo, che si può solamente sostenere in Russia, appoggiato all’ignoranza, al fatalismo e alle storie di cosacchi, che hanno lasciato lo “knut” per il mitra.
Questo capitalismo russo dovrà cozzare fatalmente con il capitalismo anglosassone.
[...]
Quindi riprese: “Il compito degli alleati è di distruggere l’Asse. Poi…”.
“Poi?”. “Ve l’ho detto. Scoppierà una terza guerra mondiale. Democrazie capitalistiche contro bolscevismo capitalistico._
(Ultima intervista a Benito Mussolini, 22 Aprile 1945. Pochi giorni prima della sua fucilazione)


L'unica cosa che non aveva previsto era che il Capitalismo di Stato Russo sarebbe arrivato anche in Cina.
Ma, per il resto, direi ci ha preso in pieno. Con un livello di attualità disarmante.


----------



## Sam (7 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> E certo, la guerra Sovietico-Giapponese del 1945 dove l'URSS invase la Manciuria, giusto giusto un territorio piccolino
> 
> 1.500.000 soldati russi contro 1.000.000 soldati giapponesi. Una scaramuccia


Esatto, fu praticamente una scaramuccia. Una guerra simbolica che incontrò una scarsissima resistenza e che aveva solo il compito di mettere l'URSS al tavolo dei vincitori per reclamare i territori.
E la Manciuria invasa di fatto non tornerà mai nella sfera di Mosca, come ai tempi dello Zar, perché rimarrà alla Cina.


----------



## __king george__ (7 Settembre 2022)

se non vi fidate degli esperti degli studi approfonditi e degli analisti almeno fidatevi della vostra logica

quanto è che ci sono le sanzioni? mesi..ok? bene..non ho mai sentito Putin (e i suoi uomini..ma anche lui nello specifico) parlarne cosi tanto (delle sanzioni)come in questi ultimi giorni...è tutto un "non ci danneggiano" "non ci hanno fatto nulla avete sbagliato" fino a "se ce le leverete allora anche noi.." etc

se avevo qualche dubbio (che non avevo in realtà) adesso me li ha tolti lui

a mio avviso fa vedere debolezza..doveva andare dritto per la sua strada..


----------



## pazzomania (7 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> se non vi fidate degli esperti degli studi approfonditi e degli analisti almeno fidatevi della vostra logica
> 
> quanto è che ci sono le sanzioni? mesi..ok? bene..non ho mai sentito Putin (e i suoi uomini..ma anche lui nello specifico) parlarne cosi tanto (delle sanzioni)come in questi ultimi giorni...è tutto un "non ci danneggiano" "non ci hanno fatto nulla avete sbagliato" fino a "se ce le leverete allora anche noi.." etc
> 
> ...


Sono cosi innocue le sanzioni che pur di farsele togliere rinunciano ai soldi del gas.

Le sanzioni fanno male a tutte le parti, come naturale che sia


----------



## Andris (7 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> a mio avviso fa vedere debolezza..doveva andare dritto per la sua strada..


infatti continua ad avere in mano il 19,48% dell'Ucraina mentre l'ologramma ucraino prometteva l'agosto di riconquista...


----------



## Andris (8 Settembre 2022)

*Confartigianato lancia l'allarme occupazione:

"Il caro-energia mette a rischio 881.264 micro e piccole imprese con 3.529.000 addetti, pari al 20,6% dell'occupazione del sistema imprenditoriale italiano".*


#graziedrago #tièputin


come è contento Draghi, il suo progetto di indebolire la piccola imprenditoria italiana da decenni persiste ancora


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> *se non vi fidate degli esperti degli studi approfonditi e degli analisti* almeno fidatevi della vostra logica
> 
> quanto è che ci sono le sanzioni? mesi..ok? bene..non ho mai sentito Putin (e i suoi uomini..ma anche lui nello specifico) parlarne cosi tanto (delle sanzioni)come in questi ultimi giorni...è tutto un "non ci danneggiano" "non ci hanno fatto nulla avete sbagliato" fino a "se ce le leverete allora anche noi.." etc
> 
> ...



Quali? quelli di comodo ?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Confartigianato lancia l'allarme occupazione:
> 
> "Il caro-energia mette a rischio 881.264 micro e piccole imprese con 3.529.000 addetti, pari al 20,6% dell'occupazione del sistema imprenditoriale italiano".*
> 
> ...



Nessun problema, non vedi quanto stanno facendo male le sanzioni alla Russia ?
invece a noi le auto-sanzioni per far contenti gli ameriggani fanno benissimo


----------



## Andris (8 Settembre 2022)

nel mentre nella martoriata Russia...

*Secondo quanto comunicato dalla Rosstat, l'agenzia ufficiale di statistica di Mosca, in luglio il tasso di disoccupazione è rimasto invariato in Russia sul minimo storico del 3,9% già registrato in maggio e giugno (4,0% in aprile).
A luglio 2021 era del 4,5%*


praticamente con la guerra la disoccupazione è scesa di 0,6% in un anno...


----------



## Andris (8 Settembre 2022)

*i ministri della Difesa NATO si rivedono nella base di Ramstein in Germania*

*l'afroamericano Austin annuncia:*

*"La guerra sta cambiando e dobbiamo adeguarci.*
*La NATO dovrà supportare l'Ucraina a lungo termine"*


*Biden approva altri 675 milioni per l'Ucraina*

*Obama alla Casa Bianca: "Joe Biden è la fortuna degli Stati Uniti"


  *


----------



## Devil man (8 Settembre 2022)

*E' iniziato




*
*Una volta che il dollaro USA smetterà di essere la valuta di riserva mondiale "Petrodollaro", le nazioni straniere non avranno più alcun motivo reale per mantenere i dollari USA e li venderanno. Quando tutti quei dollari tornano a riversarsi nell'economia statunitense, ci sarà un'iperinflazione e un totale collasso economico.

grazie Biden
*


----------



## Albijol (8 Settembre 2022)

Intanto il prezzo del gas sceso sotto il 200 euro al Mwh da i 270 di lunedì. I ricatti di Putin non funzionano più


----------



## Andris (8 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Intanto il prezzo del gas sceso sotto il 200 euro al Mwh da i 270 di lunedì. I ricatti di Putin non funzionano più


se ha detto che non lo darà a chi applica prezzi fuori mercato...ci tagliano alla fonte, non è che si risparmia...


----------



## vota DC (8 Settembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> *E' iniziato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La cosa assurda è che in Russia c'è un po' di inflazione per colpa della guerra tuttavia a fine 2021 73 rubli erano un dollaro e adesso solo 60! Biden ha inflazione vicino al 10%
Quindi abbiamo rublo in inflazione e dollaro peggio che perde valuta rispetto al rublo e contemporaneamente l'euro che scende sotto il dollaro!


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Erdogan incolpa l’Europa per la crisi del gas: L’hanno innescata loro con le sanzioni alla Russia. Raccolgono ciò che hanno seminato.​


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Intanto il prezzo del gas sceso sotto il 200 euro al Mwh da i 270 di lunedì. I ricatti di Putin non funzionano più


Aspettate e sperate poveri illusi zelescone boys


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Settembre 2022)

La goldman sachs ha parlato di 500 euro al mese di bollette per le famiglie italiane. In sto scenario risparmi di anni e sacrifici bruciati nel giro di pochissimo per pagare una bolletta di merd.a.

Fosse solo per me mi prenderei un camper e affanculo tutto, vivo li da solo e possono morire tutti quanti


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (8 Settembre 2022)

“Of course we see problems in several industries and regions, in some businesses in the country, especially those who were dependent on supplies from Europe or supplied their products there.”
“ The economy would contract by around 2% or a little more this year.”

Putin stesso, pensa un po', ci conferma che l'economia russa non è affatto insensibile alle sanzioni (ovviamente minimizza e abbellisce, ma qualcosa è costretto ad ammettere).
Ma in Italia siamo più putiniani di Putin stesso.


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *i ministri della Difesa NATO si rivedono nella base di Ramstein in Germania*
> 
> *l'afroamericano Austin annuncia:*
> 
> ...


Non mi stupisco né mi incavolo più, ma a farmi i cacciare di brutto sono le teste di c...o che insistono con il forza zelescone, bisogna sacrificarsi per luihhh. Ma sacrificatevi voi che ci fate pure un favore se sparite parassiti


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La goldman sachs ha parlato di 500 euro al mese di bollette per le famiglie italiane. In sto scenario risparmi di anni e sacrifici bruciati nel giro di pochissimo per pagare una bolletta di merd.a.
> 
> Fosse solo per me mi prenderei un camper e affanculo tutto, vivo li da solo e possono morire tutti quanti


Le giriamo ai zelescone boys, tanto loro si sacrificano volentieri


----------



## Swaitak (8 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La goldman sachs ha parlato di 500 euro al mese di bollette per le famiglie italiane. In sto scenario risparmi di anni e sacrifici bruciati nel giro di pochissimo per pagare una bolletta di merd.a.
> 
> Fosse solo per me mi prenderei un camper e affanculo tutto, vivo li da solo e possono morire tutti quanti


al camper ci devi mettere il Gasolio però, te lo sconsiglio


----------



## Devil man (8 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La goldman sachs ha parlato di 500 euro al mese di bollette per le famiglie italiane. In sto scenario risparmi di anni e sacrifici bruciati nel giro di pochissimo per pagare una bolletta di merd.a.
> 
> Fosse solo per me mi prenderei un camper e affanculo tutto, vivo li da solo e possono morire tutti quanti


500 euro al mese ??? Veramente ?? Le sanzioni le fanno a noi e non ai russi..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> al camper ci devi mettere il Gasolio però, te lo sconsiglio



Il camper lo uso proprio come casa e mi sposto solo con la bici. Non dico tanto per scherzare, è da anni che vorrei fare una roba del genere. Non fosse per i "problemi sociali" che ti porta una decisione di questo tipo. Purtroppo la gente non è di mente aperta e ti prende per pazzo, quando invece sarebbe una scelta che va in direzione di libertà totale e affanculo tutto sto mondo di malati


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> se ha detto che non lo darà a chi applica prezzi fuori mercato...ci tagliano alla fonte, non è che si risparmia...


Non è necessario, ci si approvvigionerà altrove, am a prezzi che il mercato presenta più bassi.

Per un anno forse soffriremo, poi ci assesteremo sui nuovi canali, svilupperemo le fonti alternative e ci svincoleremo dai regimi totalitari.

La Russia è ormai sempre più un nemico, come a breve lo diventerà la Cina.

Bisogna riorganizzarsi per essere sempre più autonomi e attirare nel campo dei buoni il maggior numero di paesi possibili.

E' lotta tra democrazie e sistemi totalitari. Come nel periodo della guerra fredda, noi siamo i buoni.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Settembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> 500 euro al mese ??? Veramente ?? Le sanzioni le fanno a noi e non ai russi..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Settembre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> “Of course we see problems in several industries and regions, in some businesses in the country, especially those who were dependent on supplies from Europe or supplied their products there.”
> “ The economy would contract by around 2% or a little more this year.”
> 
> Putin stesso, pensa un po', ci conferma che l'economia russa non è affatto insensibile alle sanzioni (ovviamente minimizza e abbellisce, ma qualcosa è costretto ad ammettere).
> *Ma in Italia siamo più putiniani di Putin stesso.*



prima di essere zelesconi boys o putiniani boys bisognerebbe essere realisti senza farci condizionare dai trombettieri di corte che, ovviamente, devono necessariamente affermare che le sanzioni funzionano come non mai.

Altrimenti tra 1-2 mesi come potrebbero giustificare le bollette da 4-500€ ai danni degli italioti ? 
"un sacrifiochh necessario per l'ugrainahh"

Vorrei ricordare un discorso fatto a febbraio da parte dei soloni europei: "con queste sanzioni metteremo fine alla guerra". Febbraio.
Sono passati 7 mesi e la guerra non è terminata,
Non è terminata neanche con le altre mille sanzioni inflitte alla russia, non è terminata neanche con l'invio delle armi, non è terminata neanche con l'invio di miliardi a favore dell'ucraina.


----------



## Swaitak (8 Settembre 2022)

se arriviamo a quest'ultimo punto di rotture, e penso che putin quando dice una cosa la fa.. 
siamo nella cacca noi perchè ci manca la materia prima , sono nella cacca loro perchè gli mancano miliardi di euro.
Non state a guardare cosa accadrà tra 2-3 anni, con presunti accordi ecc.., parliamo di oggi.
Ora bisogna vedere se è piu rapida la morte di un continente senza le materie prime, o senza la carta straccia.


----------



## Andris (8 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non è necessario, ci si approvvigionerà altrove, am a prezzi che il mercato presenta più bassi.
> 
> Per un anno forse soffriremo, poi ci assesteremo sui nuovi canali, svilupperemo le fonti alternative e *ci svincoleremo dai regimi totalitari.*
> 
> ...


infatti le alternative alla Russia per noi si chiamano Azerbaigian, Algeria, Libia, altri paesi africani.
se vuoi chiamarle democrazie fa pure...neanche i residenti osano tanto.


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Settembre 2022)

Imperdibile intervista al ministro tedesco dell'economia, Robert Habeck, del partito dei Verdi. Ospite del talk show condotto da Sandra Maischberger, ha dichiarato: "Non sarà necessario che le aziende vadano in bancarotta questo inverno, basta che prima smettano di lavorare". Incalzato dalla giornalista, ha proseguito: "Potrebbero anche semplicemente smettere di produrre. Allora non sono insolventi, hanno solo smesso di vendere, perché è possibile che certe attività non siano più redditizie". La giornalista gli chiede: "Ma se smettono di produrre, non hanno più entrate, ma devono continuare a sostenere altre spese (personale, affitto...). Non andranno in bancarotta?" Risposta: "No, devono solo smettere di produrre in tempo". Nel fantasmagorico ragionamento di questo tizio, le aziende falliscono ma ufficialmente non vanno in bancarotta perché non la dichiarerebbero formalmente.

Ci sono persone che credono di sfidare il resto del mondo con questa classe dirigente, questa è la vera cosa sconvolgente.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> prima di essere zelesconi boys o putiniani boys bisognerebbe essere realisti senza farci condizionare dai trombettieri di corte che, ovviamente, devono necessariamente affermare che le sanzioni funzionano come non mai.
> 
> Altrimenti tra 1-2 mesi come potrebbero giustificare le bollette da 4-500€ ai danni degli italioti ?
> "un sacrifiochh necessario per l'ugrainahh"
> ...



Riportiamo in auge i vecchi articoli, 2/3 settimane 
Il problema sono proprio queste sparate, se fossero stati zitti sarebbe stato diverso, per mesi si sono visti articoli di questo tenore e ora gli stessi che dicevano questo dicono altro. Come si possono ritenere affidabili poi?

Va bene la prima cantonata, la seconda, la terza, ma alla quarta non ti credo più, pure se magari alla fine proprio all'ultimo hai ragione tu. E' la classica storia di "al lupo al lupo"


----------



## Swaitak (8 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non è necessario, ci si approvvigionerà altrove, am a prezzi che il mercato presenta più bassi.
> 
> Per un anno forse soffriremo, poi ci assesteremo sui nuovi canali, svilupperemo le fonti alternative e ci svincoleremo dai regimi totalitari.
> 
> ...


tutto bello e giusto, ma se ne parla tra 2-3 anni, se non si aggiungono altre disgrazie, se la smettono di chiaccherare ed iniziano i lavori...
Il price cap Draghi lo ha proposto a giugno, 3 mesi di chiacchere ad oggi..
il rigassificatore di Piombino ancora in bilico..


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (8 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> prima di essere zelesconi boys o putiniani boys bisognerebbe essere realisti senza farci condizionare dai trombettieri di corte che, ovviamente, devono necessariamente affermare che le sanzioni funzionano come non mai.
> 
> Altrimenti tra 1-2 mesi come potrebbero giustificare le bollette da 4-500€ ai danni degli italioti ?
> "un sacrifiochh necessario per l'ugrainahh"
> ...


sì certo, i trombettieri di corte tipo Travaglio, Belpietro e compagnia cantante. Quelli non li consideriamo.
Chi pensava finisse in 7 mesi è un illuso.

(ah, le bollette aumentavano già di questi tempi lo scorso anno, tant'è che ho fatto l'inverno a termosifoni spenti. Sarebbero palesemente aumentate anche senza sanzioni e probabilmente anche senza guerra, ma meno).


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> infatti le alternative alla Russia per noi si chiamano Azerbaigian, Algeria, Libia, altri paesi africani.
> se vuoi chiamarle democrazie fa pure...neanche i residenti osano tanto.


La Russia è un nostro nemico. E' una potenza nucleare il cui ex-presidente (e possibile erede di Putin) ha dichiarato che vuole spazzare via la società occidentale con i suoi valori malati e che non va scartato l'utilizzo dell'Atomica.

La Russia è ormai un nostro nemico mortale e in quanto tale dobbiamo scollearci da essa. le altre ancora no, nel frattempo sviluppiamo l'autonomia energetica.


----------



## Andris (8 Settembre 2022)

*Mattarella dall'Albania:

"L'Italia è a favore di una forte pressione alla Russia attraverso le sanzioni"*

Ansa


a nome di chi parla ?
il 51% degli italiani non condivide le sanzioni per come sono state fatte


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Settembre 2022)

Intanto la russia sta prendendo una fracca di mazzate con l'offensiva ucraina e hanno perso centinaia di kilometri quadri di territori a sud vicino a Kherson e a est vicino a Kharkiv che i russi avevano messo mesi per occupare.
E il gas cala...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La Russia è un nostro nemico. E' una potenza nucleare il cui ex-presidente (e possibile erede di Putin) ha dichiarato che vuole spazzare via la società occidentale con i suoi valori malati e che non va scartato l'utilizzo dell'Atomica.
> *
> La Russia è ormai un nostro nemico mortale e in quanto tale dobbiamo scollearci da essa. le altre ancora no, nel frattempo sviluppiamo l'autonomia energetica.*



Questo andava fatto sotto traccia e avendo faccia tosta tipo erdogan. Non capisco perché l'UE non ha fatto la cosa per gradi, bastava aiutare l'Ucraina in maniera non ufficiale, classiche dichiarazioni contro il conflitto e fare finta di niente. Nel frattempo rendersi indipendenti il più possibile e nel giro di 2/3 anni giù con sanzioni e embargo pesante. Farlo di botto così è stata una roba folle


----------



## gabri65 (8 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La Russia è un nostro nemico. E' una potenza nucleare il cui ex-presidente (e possibile erede di Putin) ha dichiarato che vuole spazzare via la società occidentale con i suoi valori malati e che non va scartato l'utilizzo dell'Atomica.
> 
> La Russia è ormai un nostro nemico mortale e in quanto tale dobbiamo scollearci da essa. le altre ancora no, nel frattempo sviluppiamo l'autonomia energetica.



Quale autonomia.


----------



## Nevergiveup (8 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Mattarella dall'Albania:
> 
> "L'Italia è a favore di una forte pressione alla Russia attraverso le sanzioni"*
> 
> ...


Il 99% della gente me e te compreso non ha idea di cosa stia succedendo realmente e perchè, conosciamo solo la storiella che viene "passata" a mezzo stampa. Son sempre più dell'idea che qualsiasi cosa stesse tramando Putin a fine 2021 fosse bella grossa, ma tranquillo che io e te non sapremo mai di cosa si tratta.


----------



## Swaitak (8 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Questo andava fatto sotto traccia e avendo faccia tosta tipo erdogan. Non capisco perché l'UE non ha fatto la cosa per gradi, bastava aiutare l'Ucraina in maniera non ufficiale, classiche dichiarazioni contro il conflitto e fare finta di niente. Nel frattempo rendersi indipendenti il più possibile e nel giro di 2/3 anni giù con sanzioni e embargo pesante. Farlo di botto così è stata una roba folle


Rendersi indipendenti era il piano iniziale ben prima della guerra (2035-2050 COP19 / 26), gas carburante ufficiale per la transizione.
Con la guerra hanno fatto saltare tutto, boh.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Settembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Il 99% della gente me e te compreso non ha idea di cosa stia succedendo realmente e perchè, conosciamo solo la storiella che viene "passata" a mezzo stampa. Son sempre più dell'idea che qualsiasi cosa stesse tramando Putin a fine 2021 fosse bella grossa, ma tranquillo che io e te non sapremo mai di cosa si tratta.



Zero informazioni, la propaganda però funziona. Quella sì.


----------



## Andris (8 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Intanto la russia sta prendendo una fracca di mazzate con l'offensiva ucraina e hanno perso centinaia di kilometri quadri di territori a sud vicino a Kherson e a est vicino a Kharkiv che i russi avevano messo mesi per occupare.
> E il gas cala...


al 31 agosto secondo la mappa internazionale che ho consultato la Russia aveva km quadri in più rispetto al 31 luglio
in un mese in cui non si sono mossi o quasi praticamente


----------



## Nevergiveup (8 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Zero informazioni, la propaganda però funziona. Quella sì.


Tutto è propaganda poche storie, ci illudiamo di capire cosa razzo succede di tanto in tanto ma credo sia appunto un illusione.

Non mi spiego però, cercando di trovare un appiglio razionale per ragionare, come ad esempio una potenza economica come la Germania abbia accettato di tagliarsi le palle in tal maniera, non hanno l'orizzonte politico italiano del brevissimo termine loro ragionano da sempre ad ampio respiro e programmando con serietà.. se sono disposti a sacrificare tanto vuol dire che le conseguenze di ciò che aveva in mente Putin o l'asse Russo-Cinese o chicchessia è stato valutato potenzialmente pericoloso e ben peggiore dell'attuale situazione.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Settembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Tutto è propaganda poche storie, ci illudiamo di capire cosa razzo succede di tanto in tanto ma credo sia appunto un illusione.
> 
> Non mi spiego però, cercando di trovare un appiglio razionale per ragionare, come ad esempio una potenza economica come la Germania abbia accettato di tagliarsi le palle in tal maniera, non hanno l'orizzonte politico italiano del brevissimo termine loro ragionano da sempre ad ampio respiro e programmando con serietà.. se sono disposti a sacrificare tanto vuol dire che le conseguenze di ciò che aveva in mente Putin o l'asse Russo-Cinese o chicchessia è stato valutato potenzialmente pericoloso e ben peggiore dell'attuale situazione.



La Germania sta attraversando una crisi d'identità, socialmente parlando in modo quasi simile agli USA, solo che non lo danno troppo a vedere.

Continuano a mantenere un ruolo di leadership economica, ma la cura UE/Merkel ha cambiato le cose anche per loro. Di fondo sono rimasti gli stessi, ma gli influssi dagli states sono preponderanti e devono fare buon viso a cattivo gioco.

Di sicuro ne usciranno meglio di noi, quello certamente, ma in virtù del loro DNA, non perché è la cosa giusta da fare.


----------



## Andris (8 Settembre 2022)

*Lettonia:

"Vietato caricare il cellulare a scuola per risparmiare"

Elettricità passa da 100 a 350 euro al mese con un reddito medio di 710 euro*


i falchi anti russi **


----------



## gabri65 (8 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Lettonia:
> 
> "Vietato caricare il cellulare a scuola per risparmiare"
> 
> ...



La selezione naturale farà il suo corso, e i popoli idioti verranno rasi al suolo. E noi siamo nel gruppetto di testa, non temete.


----------



## Andris (8 Settembre 2022)

*Svizzera vuole seguire UE sul piano invernale e invoca i delatori che tanto piacciono a Speranza*

Ecco le misure in caso il gas in inverno non sarà sufficiente

*Multe da 30 a 3.000 franchi*

*calorifero a 19 gradi

acqua per cucinare a 60 gradi

niente acqua calda in piscine e saune


controlli a campione, ma potranno intervenire subito su denuncia di un vicino o di un cittadino*


*i Cantoni hanno tempo fino al 22 settembre per proporre modifiche a questa bozza di legge federale*


----------



## Davidoff (8 Settembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Tutto è propaganda poche storie, ci illudiamo di capire cosa razzo succede di tanto in tanto ma credo sia appunto un illusione.
> 
> Non mi spiego però, cercando di trovare un appiglio razionale per ragionare, come ad esempio una potenza economica come la Germania abbia accettato di tagliarsi le palle in tal maniera, non hanno l'orizzonte politico italiano del brevissimo termine loro ragionano da sempre ad ampio respiro e programmando con serietà.. se sono disposti a sacrificare tanto vuol dire che le conseguenze di ciò che aveva in mente Putin o l'asse Russo-Cinese o chicchessia è stato valutato potenzialmente pericoloso e ben peggiore dell'attuale situazione.


La Germania è colonia Usa, per rendersi indipendenti e fare i propri interessi anche in ambito geopolitico servirebbe loro una classe dirigente diversa, quella nazionalista e guerrafondaia che hanno avuto fino al '45, ma oggi neanche si possono nominare certi tipi di politiche, partono subito le accuse di fascismo e razzismo.


----------



## Nevergiveup (8 Settembre 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> La Germania è colonia Usa, per rendersi indipendenti e fare i propri interessi anche in ambito geopolitico servirebbe loro una classe dirigente diversa, quella nazionalista e guerrafondaia che hanno avuto fino al '45, ma oggi neanche si possono nominare certi tipi di politiche, partono subito le accuse di fascismo e razzismo.


Sì ok siamo tutti atlantisti e va bene ma al di là delle storielle qui si parla di gruppi industriali che nulla hanno da invidiare alle grandi multinazionali americane che bruciano miliardi e competitività per dar contro a Putin... c'è sicuramente un motivo profondo a noi sconosciuto, qualcosa per cui si rischiava davvero un cambio epocale in negativo.


----------



## Nevergiveup (8 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *calorifero a 19 gradi*


Ma scusate a quanto tengono normalmente i caloriferi?? 19 gradi in inverno è la normalità da quando il gasolio te lo regalavano dalle mie parti.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Mattarella dall'Albania:
> 
> "L'Italia è a favore di una forte pressione alla Russia attraverso le sanzioni"*
> 
> ...


Il 51% degli italiani... fino ad un paio di anni fa avrebbe votato Salvini...

Quindi andrei oltre la capacità di analisi dei comuni cittadini.... siamo brava gente eh, ma ci mettiamo sempre un pò a capire, e l' esempio sopra è la prova.


----------



## Davidoff (8 Settembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Sì ok siamo tutti atlantisti e va bene ma al di là delle storielle qui si parla di gruppi industriali che nulla hanno da invidiare alle grandi multinazionali americane che bruciano miliardi e competitività per dar contro a Putin... c'è sicuramente un motivo profondo a noi sconosciuto, qualcosa per cui si rischiava davvero un cambio epocale in negativo.


Purtroppo siamo ormai rinco****niti dall'ideologia, la realtà e il pragmatismo non vanno più di moda, nemmeno tra molti di quelli che certe cose dovrebbero capirle altrimenti vanno falliti. Siamo un paio di generazioni cresciute a pane e ideologia, dal nazifemminismo alla follia green a tutti i costi, in Europa non esistono più i concetti di strategia, geopolitica, forza nei rapporti con le altre potenze, siamo un continente rimbambito e innocuo, preda di chi certe cose le mette al primo posto.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Settembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ma scusate a quanto tengono normalmente i caloriferi?? 19 gradi in inverno è la normalità da quando il gasolio te lo regalavano dalle mie parti.


Non dare per scontato cose che non lo sono.

A casa mia, 20 gradi c' erano forse durante i pasti, il resto della giornata erano 19 quando erano tanti.

Ma la maggior parte delle persone che conosco, anche a ragione, sparavano tranquillamente 21 o 22 gradi.

Non ti dico quando ho conosciuto la mia attuale ragazza, le arrivavano bollette da capogiro in inverno, dopo una serie di mie minacce ho preso possesso io della gestione energetica della casa


----------



## fabri47 (8 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Solo un pazzo poteva pensare che si potesse piegare la Russia con delle sanzioni.
> 
> Napoleone e Hitler non hanno insegnato nulla, contro la Russia si perde sempre, sia in guerra che in sanzioni.


Figurati. Ora stanno facendo passare la versione che Putin sta avendo sempre di più paura delle sanzioni e perciò ha interrotto il gas, quando sta facendo una cosa che potrà rendere grandi i cinesi, gli indiani e via.


----------



## Nevergiveup (8 Settembre 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Purtroppo siamo ormai rinco****niti dall'ideologia, la realtà e il pragmatismo non vanno più di moda, nemmeno tra molti di quelli che certe cose dovrebbero capirle altrimenti vanno falliti. Siamo un paio di generazioni cresciute a pane e ideologia, dal nazifemminismo alla follia green a tutti i costi, in Europa non esistono più i concetti di strategia, geopolitica, forza nei rapporti con le altre potenze, siamo un continente rimbambito e innocuo, preda di chi certe cose le mette al primo posto.


Ti contraddici senza rendertene conto... secondo te chi prende le decisioni, per esempio in Germania, che saranno gli industriali di Automotive, Assicurazioni e farmaceutica come nel grosso dei paesi industrializzati navigano seguendo il vento del nazifemminismo e stronxate varie? Fanno affari punto, se un paese del genere, pragmatico fino al midollo, decide di mozzarsi un testicolo sono abbastanza certo che la crisi d'identità e la comunità LGBTQ+ c'entri davvero poco.


----------



## Dexter (8 Settembre 2022)

Le sanzioni che funzionano     impossibile ammettere di avere torto: FUNZIONANO  criptovalute non contemplate intanto, ma vabè... la Russia é in ginocchio, mi aspetto a breve conferenza stampa mondiale di Putin che ammette la sconfitta e chiede pietà


----------



## Davidoff (8 Settembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ti contraddici senza rendertene conto... secondo te chi prende le decisioni, per esempio in Germania, che saranno gli industriali di Automotive, Assicurazioni e farmaceutica come nel grosso dei paesi industrializzati navigano seguendo il vento del nazifemminismo e stronxate varie? Fanno affari punto, se un paese del genere, pragmatico fino al midollo, decide di mozzarsi un testicolo sono abbastanza certo che la crisi d'identità e la comunità LGBTQ+ c'entri davvero poco.


Il paese pragmatico fino al midollo non lo è più così tanto evidentemente, si sono consegnati mani e piedi a un unico fornitore di energia, una follia che ti rende estremamente ricattabile. Hanno pure chiuso le centrali nucleari, per rincarare la dose. A livello geopolitico sono il nulla da 70 anni, non lo dico io, lo dicono tutti gli analisti.

Per quanto riguarda femminismo e co., era per dire che tipo di educazione e mentalità hanno plasmato gli europei negli ultimi decenni più che altro. A dire la verità in alcuni mercati Usa iniziano a obbligare i cda delle aziende quotate ad avere una metà di quote rosa altrimenti vengono delistati, quindi ste follie impattano pure il mondo aziendale.


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> al 31 agosto secondo la mappa internazionale che ho consultato la Russia aveva km quadri in più rispetto al 31 luglio
> in un mese in cui non si sono mossi o quasi praticamente


Si, guadagni minimi.
Ora in una settimana (e soprattutto da ieri) hanno perso molto più territorio di quanto ne avevano guadagnato negli ultimi 2-3 mesi.


----------



## Dexter (8 Settembre 2022)




----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Svizzera vuole seguire UE sul piano invernale e invoca i delatori che tanto piacciono a Speranza*
> 
> Ecco le misure in caso il gas in inverno non sarà sufficiente
> 
> ...


Il sogno bagnato dei parassiti


----------



## __king george__ (8 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quali? quelli di comodo ?


la stragrande maggioranza

comunque nel 2023 vedremo chi ha ragione

a regola dovremmo tutti sperare nello stesso modo..a regola


----------



## Nevergiveup (8 Settembre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Il sogno bagnato dei parassiti


Pensa che in Svizzera un dipendente a casa in "cassa integrazione" diciamo, ha ricevuto 3 mail aziendali con richiesta da parte del titolare di sbrigare un paio di faccende da casa, denunciato immediatamente dal lavoratore 20 giorni di carcere.

Questo per aver "truffato" lo stato percependo sussidi ingiustificati a causa di quelle 3 mail.... han tutta una testa loro in Svizzera, non si sgarra.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *controlli a campione, ma potranno intervenire subito su denuncia di un vicino o di un cittadino*



Gassman raggiante, prevista tourneé in Svizzera.


----------



## Swaitak (8 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Gassman raggiante, prevista tourneé in Svizzera.


Gassman lo devono sanzionare solo per il cognome


----------



## Swaitak (8 Settembre 2022)

Nel frattempo dopo due mesi di chiusura, ed una settimana di riapertura ,richiude per altre due settimane l'acciaieria di Sicilia. 500 persone a casa


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Settembre 2022)

Niente rassegna stampa oggi da parte del nostro ingeniere @Swaitak


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo dopo due mesi di chiusura, ed una settimana di riapertura ,richiude per altre due settimane l'acciaieria di Sicilia. 500 persone a casa



La risata inserita al tuo post non è ovviamente per le 500 persone mandate a casa, ma per tutto quello che la scellerata decisione dell'inutile UE ha portato all'italia (e non solo)


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Settembre 2022)




----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo dopo due mesi di chiusura, ed una settimana di riapertura ,richiude per altre due settimane l'acciaieria di Sicilia. 500 persone a casa


Che sarà mai, viva zelescone


----------



## Swaitak (8 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Niente rassegna stampa oggi da parte del nostro ingeniere @Swaitak


Attendo nuove menzogne televisive per l'ispirazione


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Settembre 2022)

Ho appena visto un servizio di un giornale danese che praticamente sono andati in giro per mosca ad intervistare le persone per capire se stanno morendo di fame.
Indovinate? Nessuno sta morendo di fame, anzi la gente va a comprare Iphone e televisori ( li la corrente non credo che sarà staccata)..
Dicono che la vita non è praticamente cambiata.. che si le sanzioni si possono sentire su alcune merci tipo cosmetici

Ora mi direte "eh ovvio che in tv dicono che tutto va bene seno la gestapo prende a manganellate" 

Chiaramente la verità sempre nel mezzo, in Russia di gente povera c'è sempre stata di fatto loro anche prima erano in parte isolati.

Boh io credo che alla fine ci si aspettava che queste sanzioni avessero fatto più danni. Credo che abbiano sbagliato i calcoli.. sempre detto e pensato. Non stiamo parlando dell'isola di magshu ma del paese che il più grande, geograficamente, del mondo.


----------



## Milanoide (8 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il camper lo uso proprio come casa e mi sposto solo con la bici. Non dico tanto per scherzare, è da anni che vorrei fare una roba del genere. Non fosse per i "problemi sociali" che ti porta una decisione di questo tipo. Purtroppo la gente non è di mente aperta e ti prende per pazzo, quando invece sarebbe una scelta che va in direzione di libertà totale e affanculo tutto sto mondo di malati


Tranquillo, le Sardine ti proteggono.


----------



## Milanoide (8 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> prima di essere zelesconi boys o putiniani boys bisognerebbe essere realisti senza farci condizionare dai trombettieri di corte che, ovviamente, devono necessariamente affermare che le sanzioni funzionano come non mai.
> 
> Altrimenti tra 1-2 mesi come potrebbero giustificare le bollette da 4-500€ ai danni degli italioti ?
> "un sacrifiochh necessario per l'ugrainahh"
> ...


Quindi è tempo di bombardare Mosca?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Settembre 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Quindi è tempo di bombardare Mosca?



E' tempo che ognuno si facesse i catzi propri.
Anzi, bisognava fare così fin dal principio, o se proprio proprio si voleva aiutare, si tentava fino ad arrivare ad 1 metro prima delle auto-sanzioni poi amen, andava come doveva andare.

Invece così sia che bombardi, sia che non bombardi, in cùlo lo prendi in ogni caso.
E come dicono gli analisti americani, non è l'america ad avere problemi con il freddo e con l'inverno, ma l'europa.
La stessa europa che si è appecorata alle folli richieste americane senza pensare un minimo alle conseguenze.

E ora via..i risparmi degli italiani andranno a ramengo nel giro di quanti mesi?
Gli stessi risparmi che già si erano assottigliati con 2 anni e mezzo di covid.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *controlli a campione, ma potranno intervenire subito su denuncia di un vicino o di un cittadino*



Tornano gli spioni di Speranza


----------



## Milanoide (8 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E ora via..i risparmi degli italiani andranno a ramengo nel giro di quanti mesi?
> Gli stessi risparmi che già si erano assottigliati con 2 anni e mezzo di covid.


Ma i conti bancari degli italiani non si erano gonfiati a dismisura?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Settembre 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Ma i conti bancari degli italiani non si erano gonfiati a dismisura?



Non so, il tuo si è gonfiato ? 
Il mio non da praticamente segni di vita


----------



## Swaitak (8 Settembre 2022)

*Slitta la decisione sul price cap al gas Russo. 
Da fonti europee trapela che la decisione non sarà discussa domani dai ministri europei dell'energia, ma si ipotizza che il tema possa essere affrontato o il 6 ottobre a Praga o ancora in un vertice a Bruxelles previsto per il 20 dello stesso mese.

Il premier Olandese Rutte sui punti che saranno discussi domani: "Se devo dire che ci sia una convergenza degli stati membri oggi citerei tre punti: l'idea di porre un tetto ai ricavi inframarginali per compensare il caro prezzi per i consumatori. Lo stesso vale per la liquidità del mercato e la riduzione della domanda di elettricità.
Abbiamo ancora delle domande e delle preoccupazioni ma guardiamo con favore alle proposte presentate ieri della Commissione Europea, incluso un 'price cap' al gas russo".*


----------



## Swaitak (8 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Slitta la decisione sul price cap al gas Russo.
> Da fonti europee trapela che la decisione non sarà discussa domani dai ministri europei dell'energia, ma si ipotizza che il tema possa essere affrontato o il 6 ottobre a Praga o ancora in un vertice a Bruxellese previsto per il 20 dello stesso mese.
> 
> Il premier Olandese Rutte sui punti che saranno discussi domani: "Se devo dire che ci sia una convergenza degli stati membri oggi citerei tre punti: l'idea di porre un tetto ai ricavi inframarginali per compensare il caro prezzi per i consumatori. Lo stesso vale per la liquidità del mercato e la riduzione della domanda di elettricità.
> Abbiamo ancora delle domande e delle preoccupazioni ma guardiamo con favore alle proposte presentate ieri della Commissione Europea, incluso un 'price cap' al gas russo".*


Con questi soloni non andiamo da nessuna parte, buone risate Vladimiro


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Settembre 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Ma i conti bancari degli italiani non si erano gonfiati a dismisura?



Dipendenti pubblici e pensionati. Soldi assicurati e meno spese per via del lockdown


----------



## Andris (9 Settembre 2022)

*ministro transizione ecologica spagnolo:

"Ci sono dei paesi membri che non vogliono limitare nulla di ciò che arriva dalla Russia, ma la stragrande maggioranza è a favore di restrizioni"


Ansa*


----------



## Miro (9 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ho appena visto un servizio di un giornale danese che praticamente sono andati in giro per mosca ad intervistare le persone per capire se stanno morendo di fame.
> Indovinate? Nessuno sta morendo di fame, anzi la gente va a comprare Iphone e televisori ( li la corrente non credo che sarà staccata)..
> Dicono che la vita non è praticamente cambiata.. che si le sanzioni si possono sentire su alcune merci tipo cosmetici
> 
> ...


Se può interessarti, c'è un canale youtube (Stefano Tiozzo, è un italiano che vive a Mosca) che proprio qualche giorno fa ha fatto un video di confronto dei prezzi del supermercato del 2018 con i prezzi di oggi (che risentono anche della pandemia). Senza fare spoiler, i generi alimentari di prima necessità sono aumentati di poco, sono schizzati solo i cibi d'importazione come l'olio etc. Diciamo che, come al solito, anche oggi la Russia fallisce domani.


----------



## Nomaduk (9 Settembre 2022)

Non mi sorprendo da questi aumenti. E tutto calcolato. Tutto aumenta da anni e la normalità delle cose del mondo in cui viviamo basato su truffe legalizzate. Basti guardare quanto costava 1 kg di pane 40anni fa e quanto costa oggi. Tra 40anni si sa già che costerà molto di più di oggi.

Per la questione energetica ecco cosa succederà. Chi andrà al governo risolverà il problema degli aumenti. Se pre truffa costava 70 ed oggi costa 140 domani costerà 90. Tutti felici e contenti anche chi ci guadagna che avrà per anni un profitto di 20 in più. Al prossimo giro rifaranno la stessa cosa aumentando ancora


----------



## Mauricio (9 Settembre 2022)

Miro ha scritto:


> Se può interessarti, c'è un canale youtube (Stefano Tiozzo, è un italiano che vive a Mosca) che proprio qualche giorno fa ha fatto un video di confronto dei prezzi del supermercato del 2018 con i prezzi di oggi (che risentono anche della pandemia). Senza fare spoiler, i generi alimentari di prima necessità sono aumentati di poco, sono schizzati solo i cibi d'importazione come l'olio etc. Diciamo che, come al solito, anche oggi la Russia fallisce domani.


Sarebbe come andare da un benestante italiano e chiedere se avrà difficoltà a pagare le bollette invernali e questo rispondesse negativamente. Un russo poi farebbe vedere questo video su un forum della madre patria e potrebbe dire: “avete visto? Gli italiani pagheranno senza problemi le bollette, la guerra non li sta influenzando per niente!”
Il discorso è un po’ più articolato di un video su YouTube. Andatevi a vedere le statistiche sugli indicatori economici della Russia. Non falliranno domani, ma se le cose non cambiano, nei prossimi anni avranno molti problemi. Stesso discorso vale per l’Europa eh, ma avendo in linea teorica più possibilità di partner esteri, è messa meglio.


Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Non mi sorprendo da questi aumenti. E tutto calcolato. Tutto aumenta da anni e la normalità delle cose del mondo in cui viviamo basato su truffe legalizzate. Basti guardare quanto costava 1 kg di pane 40anni fa e quanto costa oggi. Tra 40anni si sa già che costerà molto di più di oggi.
> 
> Per la questione energetica ecco cosa succederà. Chi andrà al governo risolverà il problema degli aumenti. Se pre truffa costava 70 ed oggi costa 140 domani costerà 90. Tutti felici e contenti anche chi ci guadagna che avrà per anni un profitto di 20 in più. Al prossimo giro rifaranno la stessa cosa aumentando ancora


Scusa ma sei serio? Ora l’inflazione è una truffa? Anche questa perpetrata dai poteri forti?
Se 40 anni fa un kg di pane costava mille lire (le amate lire, no?) lo stipendio non era 3 milioni del vecchio conio, ma molto meno. Va tutto rapportato al potere d’acquisto, i prezzi nominali saranno sempre in salita, ma non significa nulla se il potere d’acquisto rimarrà invariato o aumenterà.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Settembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> *Sarebbe come andare da un benestante italiano e chiedere se avrà difficoltà a pagare le bollette invernali e questo rispondesse negativamente. Un russo poi farebbe vedere questo video su un forum della madre patria e potrebbe dire: “avete visto? Gli italiani pagheranno senza problemi le bollette, la guerra non li sta influenzando per niente!”
> Il discorso è un po’ più articolato di un video su YouTube. Andatevi a vedere le statistiche sugli indicatori economici della Russia. Non falliranno domani, ma se le cose non cambiano, nei prossimi anni avranno molti problemi.* Stesso discorso vale per l’Europa eh, ma avendo in linea teorica più possibilità di partner esteri, è messa meglio.
> 
> Scusa ma sei serio? Ora l’inflazione è una truffa? Anche questa perpetrata dai poteri forti?
> Se 40 anni fa un kg di pane costa mille lire (le amate lire, no?) lo stipendio non era 3 milioni del vecchio conio, ma molto meno. Va tutto rapportato al potere d’acquisto, i prezzi nominali saranno sempre in salita, ma non significa nulla se il potere d’acquisto rimarrà invariato o aumenterà.



Siete troppo sicuri di questo.
I russi, a differenza nostra (UE), a parte determinate aree geografiche, sono ben abituati alla povertà, all'arte dell'arrangiarsi e ad andare avanti a pane e cipolla.
Molti soldati russi si meravigliavano persino delle "ricchezze" che possedevano i normali cittadini ucraini all'interno delle proprie abitazioni, questo giusto per far capire il livello.

In Italia ricordiamo i lockdown?
Ricordiamo le sceneggiati dei somari che piangevano perchè non potevano più andare al bar a fare l'aperitivo? 
E i ristoranti chiusi? TragediaH!
Quando le bollette in inverno esploderanno e i locali, i negozi e gli imprenditori dovranno scegliere se alzare i prezzi o abbassare per sempre le serrande, voglio proprio vedere che bella situazione esplosiva avremo...... tra chi perderà il posto di lavoro, chi riuscirà a mantenerlo ma non riuscirà comunque ad arrivare a fine mese, chi non avrà accesso al rdc (se resterà in vigore) e rimarrà in mutande. Qui bisognerà stare molto molto molto attenti...

E penso che questo discorso sia valido non solo per l'italia ma per buona parte della UE


----------



## Mauricio (9 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Siete troppo sicuri di questo.
> I russi, a differenza nostra (UE), a parte determinate aree geografiche, sono ben abituati alla povertà, all'arte dell'arrangiarsi e ad andare avanti a pane e cipolla.
> Molti soldati russi si meravigliavano persino delle "ricchezze" che possedevano i normali cittadini ucraini all'interno delle proprie abitazioni, questo giusto per far capire il livello.
> 
> ...


Ma guarda che con questo ragionamento sono d’accordo eh, l’avevo detto che può succedere anche in Europa, ma non l’hai messo in grassetto 
C’è da dire comunque che le bollette normalmente nel mercato libero hanno un prezzo bloccato per 12/24 mesi. Ad esempio guardo il mio caso, e questo inverno pagherò pochissimo gas e luce, rispetto ai prezzi attuali di mercato (se li paragono ad un paio di anni fa sono comunque un 50% almeno più alti). E non credo di essere il solo in questa situazione. Il problema vero sarà se effettivamente ci sarà il gas, e di conseguenza l’elettricità, da usare. Poi sicuramente ci si porrà il problema del costo. Ma anche qui, pagare 100€ o 500€ di bollette al mese è una differenza enorme per la maggior parte delle persone, e si taglierà tutto il non necessario: aperitivi, cene, svaghi vari. Però chi ha oculatezza delle proprie finanze, per qualche mese, dovrebbe riuscire a resistere. Non vorrei passare per riccone, perché purtroppo non lo sono, ma nella vita bisogna anche essere preparati agli imprevisti ed avere sempre un cuscinetto.


----------



## Albijol (9 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Intanto la russia sta prendendo una fracca di mazzate con l'offensiva ucraina e hanno perso centinaia di kilometri quadri di territori a sud vicino a Kherson e a est vicino a Kharkiv che i russi avevano messo mesi per occupare.
> E il gas cala...



1000 km2 liberati in quattro giorni. Pazzesco.


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> 1000 km2 liberati in quattro giorni. Pazzesco.


Un ragazzo in loco che conosco e che fa parte delle "brigate cittadini" (che fanno le segnalazioni di movimenti truppe russe su telegram) mi dice che gli ucraini hanno praticamente preso Kupjansk e contano di mettere sotto assedi Izyum nelle prossime ore.
Ha anche detto che moltissime unità russe in zona erano coscritti giovanissimi o milizie paramilitari, praticamente dei mezzi predoni.
Si sono arresi in massa, molti hanno disertato e lasciato sul campo moltissimo materiale bellico.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Un ragazzo in loco che conosco e che fa parte delle "brigate cittadini" (che fanno le segnalazioni di movimenti truppe russe su telegram) mi dice che gli ucraini hanno praticamente preso Kupjansk e contano di mettere sotto assedi Izyum nelle prossime ore.
> Ha anche detto che moltissime unità russe in zona erano coscritti giovanissimi o milizie paramilitari, praticamente dei mezzi predoni.
> Si sono arresi in massa, molti hanno disertato e lasciato sul campo moltissimo materiale bellico.



Non so come finirà, ma oggi è molto più pericoloso di un tempo combattere contro gente armata quanto te.

Alla fine nessuno vuole crepare per delle stupidaggini come la guerra in Ucraina che non ha alcun senso.

La Russia non rischiava un beneamato...


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Settembre 2022)

La motivazione è tutto.
Al momento, le uniche unità davvero motivate e ad alto morale sono i Wagner (pagati fiori di rubli e addestratissimi), le Spetsnatz (elite dell'elite, ma sono pochi e preziosi, non li buttano in prima linea) e forse qualche reparto particolarmente politicizzato della Rosgvardiya.
I tanto temuti ceceni hanno battuto in ritirata dopo aver fatto pessime figure e ora si mormora vogliano fare la festa a Kadyrov per le perdite che la sua spavalderia ha causato.
Le forze secessioniste delle repubbliche di Donec e Luhansk sono motivate, ma armate degli scarti degli scarti dell'esercito russo e soprattutto usate palesemente come carne da cannone per operazioni rischiose da mesi, stanno iniziando a mandare a quel paese i comandi russi, è pieno di video di litigi tra soldati delle RP e alti comandi russi.
Il resto sono coscritti che sono li di malavoglia/per l'indennità e fanti stremati da 6 mesi di guerra che non vedono l'ora di tornare a casa.

Da parte Ucraina, Azov a parte, ogni reparto (compresi i coscritti) combatte con una cazzimma straordinaria perchè ovviamente difendono casa loro.

Le cose sono due: o queste riserve in arrivo dalla Russia cambieranno la situazione (ma la vedo difficile, sono poche), oppure la marea si è invertita, come a Stalingrado.
Noi nel dubbio continueremo a inondarli di armi e soldi, perchè è la cosa giusta da fare dal punto di vista geopolitico in questo momento, e fortunatamente questo tipo di decisioni sono indipendenti dal volere del popolo che (giustamente) pensa all'immediato


----------



## Mauricio (9 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> La motivazione è tutto.
> Al momento, le uniche unità davvero motivate e ad alto morale sono i Wagner (pagati fiori di rubli e addestratissimi), le Spetsnatz (elite dell'elite, ma sono pochi e preziosi, non li buttano in prima linea) e forse qualche reparto particolarmente politicizzato della Rosgvardiya.
> I tanto temuti ceceni hanno battuto in ritirata dopo aver fatto pessime figure e ora si mormora vogliano fare la festa a Kadyrov per le perdite che la sua spavalderia ha causato.
> Le forze secessioniste delle repubbliche di Donec e Luhansk sono motivate, ma armate degli scarti degli scarti dell'esercito russo e soprattutto usate palesemente come carne da cannone per operazioni rischiose da mesi, stanno iniziando a mandare a quel paese i comandi russi, è pieno di video di litigi tra soldati delle RP e alti comandi russi.
> ...


Se riuscissi a trovare delle mappe che riassumono quanto scrivi sarebbe oro, grazie!
Solo un “appunto”: se Putin viene messo alle strette potrebbe sentirsi in trappola e schiacciare il bottone rosso rischiando il tutto per tutto. Spero che questa evenienza sia ben presente a chi di dovere.


----------



## Albijol (9 Settembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Se riuscissi a trovare delle mappe che riassumono quanto scrivi sarebbe oro, grazie!
> Solo un “appunto”: se Putin viene messo alle strette potrebbe sentirsi in trappola e schiacciare il bottone rosso rischiando il tutto per tutto. Spero che questa evenienza sia ben presente a chi di dovere.



Per quello che è successo negli ultimi tre giorni, scrivi "Tarmo Juntunen" su Twitter e vediti l ultimo video postato.


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Settembre 2022)

Per chi fosse interessato.
Per capire il disastro russo, il grosso saliente blu a nord e quello piccolo a sud non c'erano qualche giorno fa.
Il fronte vicino Izyum e Kupjansk ha ceduto di schianto.
Quelle due città sono la chiave di volta dell'intera logistica russa in donbass: se il russi le perdono, da sconfitta tattica si inizia a parlare di grave sconfitta strategica


----------



## Andris (9 Settembre 2022)

liberati insediamenti irrilevanti, comunque stanno già trasferendo i rinforzi come ho letto ieri
le città più importanti a est e a sud continuano a non poter vivere, non è cambiato niente
chi può va via, suona l'allarme e vai sotto terra.
questa è la loro vita da mesi ormai


----------



## Andris (9 Settembre 2022)

*primo ministro dell'Estonia:

"L'inflazione in Estonia è del 25%. 
È una tassa di guerra. 
Noi paghiamo in euro, gli ucraini con la vita."*


gli altri falchi anti russi...a differenza dei lettoni, questi molto legati agli USA

chissà che fine avrebbero fatto i baltici se fosse avvenuto prima della loro adesione all'euro...


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *primo ministro dell'Estonia:
> 
> "L'inflazione in Estonia è del 25%.
> È una tassa di guerra.
> ...


Comunque c'è qualcosa che non quadra qui..

Secondo me sta crisi non è possibile da attribuire alla guerra in Ukraina dai.. rimango convinto che un buon 60% stiamo ancora pagando il prezzo dei due anni di loucdoun. Una volta riaperto tutto, era chiaro che la domanda di produzione sarebbe schizzata alle stelle. 

Se veramente tutta storia dell'inflazione e crisi energetica è da attribuire alla Russia, vuol dire proprio che siamo stati degli idioti e che siamo sempre stati più dipendeti del previsto. Ma io non voglio credere a queste teorie.. più facile per i nostri nostri leader scaricare il barile sulla Russia che sulle politiche imbarazzanti degli ultimi 2 anni che hanno appunto portato a sto caos di oggi.

Non dico che la Guerra non abbia influenzato, ma qua la retorica è che sta crisi è solo colpa di Putin.


----------



## Andris (9 Settembre 2022)

*Sondaggio Francia del centro studi Elabe:*

*52% dei francesi ritiene che il supporto occidentale all'Ucraina non porterà la fine della guerra

74% dei francesi ritiene che le sanzioni alla Russia non siano efficaci nel far terminare la guerra*

*51% dei francesi non ritiene Macron all'altezza della situazione*


----------



## Blu71 (9 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Sondaggio Francia del centro studi Elabe:*
> 
> *52% dei francesi ritiene che il supporto occidentale all'Ucraina non porterà la fine della guerra
> 
> ...



La gente invece di rispondere ai sondaggi dovrebbe andare a votare per sostituire chi non gradisce.


----------



## Andris (9 Settembre 2022)

*Erdogan:*

*"La politica dell'Occidente nei confronti dell'Ucraina è sbagliata

Le armi fornite dall'Occidente all'Ucraina sono rottami *

*La Russia non è un Paese da sottovalutare e l'Occidente avrebbe dovuto pensare in anticipo alla possibile crisi energetica"*


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Settembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Se riuscissi a trovare delle mappe che riassumono quanto scrivi sarebbe oro, grazie!
> Solo un “appunto”: se Putin viene messo alle strette potrebbe sentirsi in trappola e schiacciare il bottone rosso rischiando il tutto per tutto. Spero che questa evenienza sia ben presente a chi di dovere.


Se cerchi MilitaryLand su Google trovi tutto. È un sito molto affidabile.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Erdogan:*
> 
> *"La politica dell'Occidente nei confronti dell'Ucraina è sbagliata
> 
> ...



Questo ci meritiamo: lezioni dal dittatore turco.


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> liberati *insediamenti irrilevanti*, comunque stanno già trasferendo i rinforzi come ho letto ieri
> le città più importanti a est e a sud continuano a non poter vivere, non è cambiato niente
> chi può va via, suona l'allarme e vai sotto terra.
> questa è la loro vita da mesi ormai


Kupjansk e Izyum praticamente sotto assedio, altro che irrilevanti su


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 3247
> 
> 
> Per chi fosse interessato.
> ...


Ed il bello è che è una mappa da fonte russa, probabilmente la situazione è anche peggiore. Ci sono report di truppe ucraine già ad Oskil.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> liberati insediamenti irrilevanti, comunque stanno già trasferendo i rinforzi come ho letto ieri
> le città più importanti a est e a sud continuano a non poter vivere, non è cambiato niente
> chi può va via, suona l'allarme e vai sotto terra.
> questa è la loro vita da mesi ormai



L'intero settore di Izyium è tagliato fuori dalle linee di rifornimento, è una sconfitta strategica per i russi questa. Se non riescono a tamponare l'offensiva ucraina e a liberare le vie di rifornimento (la ferrovia che passa per Kupiansk dato che la maggioranza del sistema logistico russo è basato sulle ferrovie) non potranno reggere a lungo.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque c'è qualcosa che non quadra qui..
> 
> Secondo me sta crisi non è possibile da attribuire alla guerra in Ukraina dai.. rimango convinto che un buon 60% stiamo ancora pagando il prezzo dei due anni di loucdoun. Una volta riaperto tutto, era chiaro che la domanda di produzione sarebbe schizzata alle stelle.
> 
> ...


Ma figurati, è esattamente come dici.

È non c è nemmeno margine di discussione, perché è fattuale che i prezzi siano esplosi molto prima della guerra, bisogna impegnarsi davvero molto per non capirlo.

Comunque la guerra ha dato il colpo di grazia evidentemente.

Tra l' altro vengo da una cinquantina di km sull' A4 , sensibilmente meno traffico del solito, c' e meno attività industriale senza dubbio.

Venerdi scorso era trafficata al solito, vedremo come andrà finire.


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Settembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> L'intero settore di Izyium è tagliato fuori dalle linee di rifornimento, è una sconfitta strategica per i russi questa. Se non riescono a tamponare l'offensiva ucraina e a liberare le vie di rifornimento (la ferrovia che passa per Kupiansk dato che la maggioranza del sistema logistico russo è basato sulle ferrovie) non potranno reggere a lungo.


Ma infatti vorrei capire perchè SOLO in italia abbiamo questa moda di minimizzare le difficoltà russe e magnificarne le avanzate.
Boh


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma infatti vorrei capire perchè SOLO in italia abbiamo questa moda di minimizzare le difficoltà russe e magnificarne le avanzate.
> Boh


È semplicemente che quando si è filo-russi e non si capisce nulla di questioni militari si dicono queste cose. Tutto qua.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma infatti vorrei capire perchè SOLO in italia abbiamo questa moda di minimizzare le difficoltà russe e magnificarne le avanzate.
> Boh


Odio.. verso noi stessi tra l'altro


----------



## vota DC (9 Settembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> L'intero settore di Izyium è tagliato fuori dalle linee di rifornimento, è una sconfitta strategica per i russi questa. Se non riescono a tamponare l'offensiva ucraina e a liberare le vie di rifornimento (la ferrovia che passa per Kupiansk dato che la maggioranza del sistema logistico russo è basato sulle ferrovie) non potranno reggere a lungo.


Nel settore di Kharkiv che è vicino a izyum gli ucraini minacciano pure Belgorod in territorio russo. Lì hanno messo il loro Rommel. Nel settore di Kherson il grosso delle truppe guidato dal Cadorna ucraino: molti più soldati a disposizione e molti meno soldati da affrontare (il grosso dei russi è ancora nel Donbass) e fanno pena perché lì prevale la politica del magna magna con gli aiuti.
Considerato che a Kharkiv e Kiev i russi sono stati respinti prima dell'arrivo delle armi questi ucraini meno li aiuti e meglio fanno.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Settembre 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Nel settore di Kharkiv che è vicino a izyum gli ucraini minacciano pure Belgorod in territorio russo. Lì hanno messo il loro Rommel. Nel settore di Kherson il grosso delle truppe guidato dal Cadorna ucraino: molti più soldati a disposizione e molti meno soldati da affrontare (il grosso dei russi è ancora nel Donbass) e fanno pena perché lì prevale la politica del magna magna con gli aiuti.
> Considerato che a Kharkiv e Kiev i russi sono stati respinti prima dell'arrivo delle armi questi ucraini meno li aiuti e meglio fanno.


Inizio a pensare che l'offensiva su Kherson fosse un diversivo per distrarre i russi dalle operazioni a Kharkiv.


----------



## Swaitak (9 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque c'è qualcosa che non quadra qui..
> 
> Secondo me sta crisi non è possibile da attribuire alla guerra in Ukraina dai.. rimango convinto che un buon 60% stiamo ancora pagando il prezzo dei due anni di loucdoun. Una volta riaperto tutto, era chiaro che la domanda di produzione sarebbe schizzata alle stelle.
> 
> ...


Secondo me anche la firma sulla volontà di ridurre l'utilizzo di fonti fossili ha scatenato una reazione in chi le esporta. Poi pandemia e guerra hanno fatto il resto


----------



## pazzomania (9 Settembre 2022)

Comunque, premesso che non credo l' Ucraina possa sopraffare la Russia, se ce la faranno sarà solo perché i russi non possono dissanguarsi per una guerra inutile, quindi in un certo senso li farebbero vincere, permetteremi questa frase avventata.

Dicevo, la notizia più bella sarebbe che basta un Ucraina con 4 armi occidentali per fermare il secondo esercito del mondo.

Il che mi fa stare tutto sommato sereno per il futuro a breve termine.


----------



## Albijol (9 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 3247
> 
> 
> Per chi fosse interessato.
> ...



Che poi la mappa che hai preso è di un canale russo, che per forza di cose tende a minimizzare. Quindi la situazione è ancora più drammatica, per i russi ovviamente.


----------



## Milanoide (9 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Sondaggio Francia del centro studi Elabe:*
> 
> *52% dei francesi ritiene che il supporto occidentale all'Ucraina non porterà la fine della guerra
> 
> ...


Sono in Normandia perché, assomigliando a Letta, ero stufo di gente che in Italia strabuzzasse gli occhi alla mia vista, manco stessi indossando una divisa delle SS.

Però sto inguaiato. Appena capiscono che sono italiano, mi chiedono di Di Maio.
Mi chiedono se sa pulire il pesce, se sa mungere le vacche, se sa servire a tavola.

Io rispondo che, no, no la crème de la crème nous la tenons pour nous-mêmes.


----------



## Andris (9 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma infatti vorrei capire perchè SOLO in italia abbiamo questa moda di minimizzare le difficoltà russe e magnificarne le avanzate.
> Boh


vorrei capire perchè solo in Italia abbiamo questa moda di non parlare dei bombardamenti ucraini nel Donbass che uccidono ogni giorno persone senza motivo, visto che non hanno alcuna possibilità di prendere Donetsk e altri centri, e leggo solo di bombardamenti russi su insediamenti ucraini
forse è la prima guerra al mondo in cui una parte bombarda solo sui militari e non uccide mai civili
boh

ogni tot. minuti esplodono bombe ucraine ad minchiam sulla popolazione di Donetsk ma assolutamente non c'è minima traccia, neanche se ti impegni trovi mezzo articolo.


----------



## Andris (9 Settembre 2022)

*15 paesi membri UE su 27 sono favorevoli al price cap sul gas

C'è chi vuole applicarlo a tutto il gas, tra cui l'Italia, chi solo per il gas russo, tra cui la Francia, e chi è contrario come la Germania


Rai news*


----------



## Andris (9 Settembre 2022)

*Il governo federale tedesco, attraverso il ministero delle Finanze, salverà la multinazionale VNG dal fallimento.

L'azienda è attiva nell'importazione e distribuzione di gas in 20 centri di 5 nazioni europee, tra cui 2 in Italia

1 miliardo di perdita previsto per il 2022 a causa delle restrizioni al gas russo


Reuters*


----------



## Andris (9 Settembre 2022)

tra i paesi contrari, come sempre l'Ungheria.

*ministro degli Esteri ungherese:*

*"Il piano che imporrebbe un tetto massimo di prezzo esclusivamente al gas russo proveniente dai gasdotti è del tutto contrario agli interessi europei e ungheresi

Se le restrizioni sui prezzi dovessero essere imposte esclusivamente al gas russo, ciò porterebbe evidentemente a un'interruzione immediata delle forniture di gas russo. Non ci vuole un premio Nobel per riconoscerlo*

_*faremo del nostro meglio per far capire finalmente a Bruxelles che le forniture di gas non sono una questione ideologica o politica, ma una realtà fisica fondamentale"*_

*Reuters*


_l'assurdità è che questi ragionamenti del tutto razionali passano come anti europei quando è esattamente il contrario.
in questo caso l'interesse nazionale, ungherese o di altri contrari, si sposa totalmente con quello continentale_


----------



## Swaitak (9 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *15 paesi membri UE su 27 sono favorevoli al price cap sul gas
> 
> C'è chi vuole applicarlo a tutto il gas, tra cui l'Italia, chi solo per il gas russo, tra cui la Francia, e chi è contrario come la Germania
> 
> ...


Per me quello che ci frega ogni volta è la lentezza nel comprendere la gravità della situazione, si ricama all'infinito. 
L'Europa è un Italia amplificata x 10 volte


----------



## Andris (9 Settembre 2022)

*Acciaierie di Sicilia blocca la produzione anche a settembre, impossibile continuare con i costi schizzati alle stelle

L'azienda fattura 150 milioni e produce 500.000 tonnellate di acciaio per il cemento armato

500 operai a rischio più l'indotto
Allarme dei sindacati


Repubblica*


----------



## Andris (9 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Per me quello che ci frega ogni volta è la lentezza nel comprendere la gravità della situazione, si ricama all'infinito.
> L'Europa è un Italia amplificata x 10 volte


le decisioni già erano prese dal principio, nel senso che si antepone la politica all'economia.

adesso tiro fuori un tema che per esempio non sto trovando da nessuna parte

mettiamo che questi depravati, imbecatti dagli Stati Uniti e dal corvo britannico, arrivino a far chiudere i rubinetti.

come vanno avanti gli ucraini ?
ad oggi i russi, nonostante una guerra, non hanno chiuso il rubinetto e gli ucraini prendono di sponda il gas russo diretto all'Europa

non è che per caso arriveremo al punto che delle nazioni dovranno calare i consumi per dare il gas all'Ucraina ?
stay tuned...


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Acciaierie di Sicilia blocca la produzione anche a settembre, impossibile continuare con i costi schizzati alle stelle
> 
> L'azienda fattura 150 milioni e produce 500.000 tonnellate di acciaio per il cemento armato
> 
> ...


Eh, ma vuoi mettere mostrare il catso duro a Putin?


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Per me quello che ci frega ogni volta è la lentezza nel comprendere la gravità della situazione, si ricama all'infinito.
> L'Europa è un Italia amplificata x 10 volte


E' un club di stati.. immagina che già in famiglia composti da 4 persone si fa fatica ad andare d'accordo figuriamoci 27 stati.

Ripeto che per me, non ci fosse stata la UE, il possibile scenario dell'invasione Russa sarebbero stati i blocchi. Sono stra sicuro che i tedeschi si sarebbero alleati con i Russi ed i francesi ed inglesi dall'altra.. creando una situazione molto molto pericolosa. Questi blocchi ed alleanze sono molto molto peggio.

Bene o male, grazie a questa EU seppur zoppicante, si è riusciti a tenere uno straccio blocco unito.

Per me l'alternarativa sarebbe stato un disastro.

Oh poi parlare con i se e ma ha poco senso magari lo scenario sarebbe stato diverso. Però se guardiamo la storia pre 45 (un dato di fatto) quando succedono pasticciate tra due paesi poi ci entrano tutti dentro nel vortice formando poi varie alleanze e facendo partire varie guerre.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Acciaierie di Sicilia blocca la produzione anche a settembre, impossibile continuare con i costi schizzati alle stelle
> 
> L'azienda fattura 150 milioni e produce 500.000 tonnellate di acciaio per il cemento armato
> 
> ...



Nessun problema, finirà nelle mani dei cinesi, previa mazzetta ai criminali anti-itagliani al governo.

Prego Dio che un giorno vedremo 'sti sudici delinquenti gettati in qualche altoforno. E qui c'è gente che ancora fa il tifo e tira fuori i soldi di tasca propria per vedere continuare questo scempio. Che paese di schifosi.


----------



## Mauricio (9 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Per me quello che ci frega ogni volta è la lentezza nel comprendere la gravità della situazione, si ricama all'infinito.
> L'Europa è un Italia amplificata x 10 volte


Basta guardare le decisioni della BCE vs FED: sempre più lenti a capire la situazione rispetto agli americani.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Acciaierie di Sicilia blocca la produzione anche a settembre, impossibile continuare con i costi schizzati alle stelle
> 
> L'azienda fattura 150 milioni e produce 500.000 tonnellate di acciaio per il cemento armato
> 
> ...



L'applauso è sempre riservato a tutti coloro che volevano reagire alle "incredibili" minacce ricevute dai russi 
L'importante è avere risposto a tono, delle conseguenze poi chissene, non importano a nessuno 

P.S ma è normale per una azienda di queste dimensioni fatturare solamente 150 milioni?


----------



## Swaitak (9 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' un club di stati.. immagina che già in famiglia composti da 4 persone si fa fatica ad andare d'accordo figuriamoci 27 stati.
> 
> Ripeto che per me, non ci fosse stata la UE, il possibile scenario dell'invasione Russa sarebbero stati i blocchi. Sono stra sicuro che i tedeschi si sarebbero alleati con i Russi ed i francesi ed inglesi dall'altra.. creando una situazione molto molto pericolosa. Questi blocchi ed alleanze sono molto molto peggio.
> 
> ...


geopoliticamente probabilmente hai ragione, ci sono Germania, Ungheria e altri più orientati di la che di qua (anche se più che l'UE, li conta la NATO).. però nemmeno questa situazione è rosea, tra pandemia e la situazione di oggi (giusto per citare gli eventi clou, ma anche la Brexit ha la sua importanza) per me l'Unione Europea è bella che finita e si tiene in piedi solo per un fatto puramente economico.


----------



## Swaitak (9 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'applauso è sempre riservato a tutti coloro che volevano reagire alle "incredibili" minacce ricevute dai russi
> L'importante è avere risposto a tono, delle conseguenze poi chissene, non importano a nessuno
> 
> P.S ma è normale per una azienda di queste dimensioni fatturare solamente 150 milioni?


fatturato 2021 dovrebbe essere 229.351.640 € confrontandola con altre aziende della zona mi sembra normale, poi non so da altre parti , magari @pazzomania  ne sa qualcosa.
Acciaierie d'Italia con 15000 dipendenti fattura 3 miliardi.
​


----------



## Swaitak (9 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Acciaierie di Sicilia blocca la produzione anche a settembre, impossibile continuare con i costi schizzati alle stelle
> 
> L'azienda fattura 150 milioni e produce 500.000 tonnellate di acciaio per il cemento armato
> 
> ...


e questo è niente, non appena entra in vigore l'embargo sul petrolio russo (5 dicembre) ci dimentichiamo pure dell'impianto Lukoil di Siracusa che da lavoro a 10.000 persone.. a quanto pare l'ipotesi di nazionalizzazione è andata nel dimenticatoio


----------



## vota DC (9 Settembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Inizio a pensare che l'offensiva su Kherson fosse un diversivo per distrarre i russi dalle operazioni a Kharkiv.


Hanno tolto più ucraini da Kharkiv che russi. Però è vero che come effetto i russi li hanno tolti dal Donbass che al momento hanno molto rallentato l'avanzata.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> fatturato 2021 dovrebbe essere 229.351.640 € confrontandola con altre aziende della zona mi sembra normale, poi non so da altre parti , magari @pazzomania  ne sa qualcosa.
> Acciaierie d'Italia con 15000 dipendenti fattura 3 miliardi.
> ​


Ad occhio pare poco, però dipende quel che fanno esattamente...

200 milioni è il fatturato di una Lucchini qualunque.

Per inciso, non che siano pochi eh... però in sti settori il guadagno è povero ma i volumi sono altissimi

EDIT: Ho letto ora il post che avevi quotato..

500.000 tonnellate ai prezzi degli ultimi 12 mesi, al piccolo è roba da 800 milioni di euro, mettiamo che loro vendano a meno, mi sembrano pochi 150 milioni...

Comunque se fanno i tondini per i muratori... boh magari usano ferraccio e costa meno...

SECONDO EDIT: non perché sia Sicilia, anzi, ma se partono dal rottame... c'è al 101% sempre dietro anche la mafia.

Questa settimana hanno arrestato decine di persone qui nella bresciana/bergamasca ... rottamai ovviamente...fatture false.. nero.. formulari dei rifiuti..solito all' italiana insomma

Uno lo conoscevo...


----------



## Swaitak (9 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ad occhio pare poco, però dipende quel che fanno esattamente...
> 
> 200 milioni è il fatturato di una Lucchini qualunque.
> 
> Per inciso, non che siano pochi eh... però in sti settori il guadagno è povero ma i volumi sono altissimi


che io sappia principalmente fanno i tondini di ferro (le reti ecc) e i derivati per le costruzioni in cememento armato


----------



## pazzomania (9 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> che io sappia principalmente fanno i tondini di ferro (le reti ecc) e i derivati per le costruzioni in cememento armato


Ho fatto degli edit, vedi sopra


----------



## Andris (9 Settembre 2022)

su Repubblica c'è scritto 150 milioni

"L'azienda siderurgica etnea ha una capacità produttiva di circa 500 mila tonnellate di prodotto annue e un fatturato di 150 milioni di euro."

magari il giornalista ha scritto una fesseria, non ho controllato

comunque sicuramente ci sono almeno 500 famiglie più i problemi all'edilizia che creano non consegnando prodotto


----------



## Swaitak (9 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ho fatto degli edit, vedi sopra


te pareva, per la postilla  
Comunque fa parte della bresciana alfaacciai


----------



## Swaitak (9 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> su Repubblica c'è scritto 150 milioni
> 
> "L'azienda siderurgica etnea ha una capacità produttiva di circa 500 mila tonnellate di prodotto annue e un fatturato di 150 milioni di euro."
> 
> ...


Io l'ho preso su reportaziende, non so se sia un sito affidabile, poco importa


----------



## sacchino (9 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> te pareva, per la postilla
> Comunque fa parte della bresciana alfaacciai


Gruppo Alfa Acciai 1,2 miliardi di fatturato e 30 milioni di utile netto........ ce la possono fare.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Settembre 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Gruppo Alfa Acciai 1,2 miliardi di fatturato e 30 milioni di utile netto........ ce la possono fare.


30 milioni......... e io sono babbo natale


----------



## sacchino (9 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> 30 milioni......... e io sono babbo natale


?


----------



## Mauricio (9 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> 30 milioni......... e io sono babbo natale


Non conosco il settore: un utile del 2,5% sui ricavi è alto? Che margini miseri ci sono?


----------



## pazzomania (9 Settembre 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> ?





Mauricio ha scritto:


> Non conosco il settore: un utile del 2,5% sui ricavi è alto? Che margini miseri ci sono?


Non sono molti di piu.

Che non ci credo è un margine cosi basso nel 2021.
Si sono tutte sfondate di soldi negli ultimi 2 anni.
Il materiale è esploso cosi tanto ed in un botto, che ho visto girare acciaio che probabilmente stava nei magazzini da anni in qualche angolo talmente era di bassa qualità di produzione.

Comunque, non credo serva spiegare come funziona.. qui nel bergamasco e bresciano ne arrestano almeno un centinaio OGNI ANNO.... 

@Swaitak ha messo un utile link dove si vedono fatturati di tanti aziende.

Vedete che gli utili hanno spesso una certa similitudine, ma chevvelodicoaffare


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Settembre 2022)

Qualche aggiornamento dall'Ucraina

I Russi sono stati quasi totalmente cacciati da Kupjansk, uno dei principali snodi logistici del Donbass, e si stanno ritirando disordinatamente anche da Izyum, chiave di volta dell'intero fronte, prima che arrivino gli ucraini.
Moltissimi prigionieri (siamo sui 700-800), diserzioni ovunque (anche tra le repubbliche separatiste) e se nelle prossime ore come sembra gli ucraini completeranno la conquista di Izyum e Kupjansk, non c'è piu alcuna linea difensiva a poterli fermare fino al fiume Seversky Donetsk, il che significa che anche l'importantissima testa di ponte russa oltre il fiume di Lyschansk è compromessa e che Severodonetsk, ultimo snodo cruciale per l'approvigionamento appena oltre il fiume, è potenzialmente a tiro di artiglieria ucraina.
Se continua così, in 2-3 giorni i russi possono perdere tutti i guadagni territoriali degli ultimi 4-5 mesi in questo settore, fulcro della loro offensiva in donbass e che gli è costato moltissime perdite e lentissime avanzate sanguinose.
Un disastro totale


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Settembre 2022)

Ho letto che si pensa di segare la potenza dei contatori elettronici per l'energia e metterla a 1.5 kw per le famiglie durante il giorno


----------



## gabri65 (10 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Qualche aggiornamento dall'Ucraina
> 
> I Russi sono stati quasi totalmente cacciati da Kupjansk, uno dei principali snodi logistici del Donbass, e si stanno ritirando disordinatamente anche da Izyum, chiave di volta dell'intero fronte, prima che arrivino gli ucraini.
> Moltissimi prigionieri (siamo sui 700-800), diserzioni ovunque (anche tra le repubbliche separatiste) e se nelle prossime ore come sembra gli ucraini completeranno la conquista di Izyum e Kupjansk, non c'è piu alcuna linea difensiva a poterli fermare fino al fiume Seversky Donetsk, il che significa che anche l'importantissima testa di ponte russa oltre il fiume di Lyschansk è compromessa e che Severodonetsk, ultimo snodo cruciale per l'approvigionamento appena oltre il fiume, è potenzialmente a tiro di artiglieria ucraina.
> ...



Ricominciamo con la storiella? Mi sembra di sentire la telecronaca di Milan-Inter.


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ricominciamo con la storiella? Mi sembra di sentire la telecronaca di Milan-Inter.


Non ti seguo onestamente.
Non è propaganda questa, sono informazioni confermata anche dalle fonti filorusse, controllato or ora.
Dovremmo festeggiare, invece di prendercela.


----------



## Swaitak (10 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho letto che si pensa di segare la potenza dei contatori elettronici per l'energia e metterla a 1.5 kw per le famiglie durante il giorno


non sono sicuro si possa fare da remoto (anche se è in atto da alcuni anni la sostituzione col contatore 2.0 smart), potrebbe necessario cambiare il contatore o l'intervento di un tecnico perchè cambia il carico elettrico a parità di voltaggio.
In questo caso non credo proprio si mettano a cambiare contatore porta per porta.

Edit: effettivamente da un file dell'autorità dell'energia ho appreso che , con lo smart metering è possibile ridurre la potenza da remoto, probabilmente anche con quello di 1° generazione che avevamo o abbiamo ancora in casa

certo sarebbe una misura estrema tipo lockdown, difficile arrivare a tanto


----------



## Andris (10 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Qualche aggiornamento dall'Ucraina
> 
> I Russi sono stati quasi totalmente cacciati da Kupjansk, uno dei principali snodi logistici del Donbass, e si stanno ritirando disordinatamente anche da Izyum, chiave di volta dell'intero fronte, prima che arrivino gli ucraini.
> Moltissimi prigionieri (siamo sui 700-800), diserzioni ovunque (anche tra le repubbliche separatiste) e se nelle prossime ore come sembra gli ucraini completeranno la conquista di Izyum e Kupjansk, non c'è piu alcuna linea difensiva a poterli fermare fino al fiume Seversky Donetsk, il che significa che anche l'importantissima testa di ponte russa oltre il fiume di Lyschansk è compromessa e che Severodonetsk, ultimo snodo cruciale per l'approvigionamento appena oltre il fiume, è potenzialmente a tiro di artiglieria ucraina.
> ...



Avvenire oggi:

"*Ora, i militari di Kiev puntano su Kupiansk, quasi a ridosso del confine russo. 
I social mostrano foto dei soldati già alle porte della cittadina e Mosca ha attivato un corridoio per evacuare i civili. 
Per far fronte all’offensiva, quest’ultima ha inviato rinforzi. *
Anche stavolta, alle parole, il ministero della Difesa ha preferito uno scatto sui social che ritrae i convogli in marcia.
*Al contempo, il Cremlino ha intensificato i bombardamenti su Kharkiv, seconda città del Paese. *
Anche ieri un raid ha martellato il centro e colpito numerosi edifici civili, tra cui una scuola materna.
Cinque residenti sono morti e almeno almeno dieci sono stati feriti: tra loro anche tre bimbi.
*L’ex capitale industriale ucraina è ormai un cumulo di macerie e, con l’economia ferma, per i civili diventa ogni giorno più difficile sopravvivere.
In tutta la metà orientale della nazione, la gente è allo stremo, come dimostra il bilancio crescente di morti e sfollati.*"


----------



## gabri65 (10 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non ti seguo onestamente.
> Non è propaganda questa, sono informazioni confermata anche dalle fonti filorusse, controllato or ora.
> Dovremmo festeggiare, invece di prendercela.



Nel senso che è ovvio che ci sono anche successi degli ucraini, ma la situazione generale non mi sembra deponga a loro favore, come doveva essere chiaro fin da subito.

Poi tu dici di festeggiare in tale occasione, e mi sembra proprio propaganda. Ma sei libero di farla, ancorché la ritenga inopportuna, visto in che situazione ci siamo cacciati.

Non festeggio e non me la prendo, per la guerra in sé, sono affari loro e a noi non doveva toccarci manco di striscio. Vorrei che finisse e stop.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> non sono sicuro si possa fare da remoto (anche se è in atto da alcuni anni la sostituzione col contatore 2.0 smart), potrebbe necessario cambiare il contatore o l'intervento di un tecnico perchè cambia il carico elettrico a parità di voltaggio.
> In questo caso non credo proprio si mettano a cambiare contatore porta per porta



Pare si possa fare da remoto con i nuovi contatori senza bisogno del tecnico appunto.


----------



## Sam (10 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Qualche aggiornamento dall'Ucraina
> 
> I Russi sono stati quasi totalmente cacciati da Kupjansk, uno dei principali snodi logistici del Donbass, e si stanno ritirando disordinatamente anche da Izyum, chiave di volta dell'intero fronte, prima che arrivino gli ucraini.
> Moltissimi prigionieri (siamo sui 700-800), diserzioni ovunque (anche tra le repubbliche separatiste) e se nelle prossime ore come sembra gli ucraini completeranno la conquista di Izyum e Kupjansk, non c'è piu alcuna linea difensiva a poterli fermare fino al fiume Seversky Donetsk, il che significa che anche l'importantissima testa di ponte russa oltre il fiume di Lyschansk è compromessa e che Severodonetsk, ultimo snodo cruciale per l'approvigionamento appena oltre il fiume, è potenzialmente a tiro di artiglieria ucraina.
> ...


E alla fine di settimana prossima c'è anche il rischio che gli Ucraini arrivino a Mosca.
Alla fine del mese potrebbero arrivare alle pendici degli Urali.
Alla fine del quarto mese potrebbero arrivare sullo Stretto di Bering.
Alla fine del nono mese avranno fatto il giro del mondo e si ritroveranno di nuovo in Ucraina, su quella che era la linea del fronte, con i soldati russi col fucile in mano che diranno: "avete finito di giocare? Possiamo riprendere i combattimenti o volete farvi un altro giro, magari al contrario?"


----------



## Swaitak (10 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Pare si possa fare da remoto con i nuovi contatori senza bisogno del tecnico appunto.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3260


In ogni caso se continuano a giocare sia a Bruxelles che a Roma, un intervento drastico non ce lo leva nessuno


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> E alla fine di settimana prossima c'è anche il rischio che gli Ucraini arrivino a Mosca.
> Alla fine del mese potrebbero arrivare alle pendici degli Urali.
> Alla fine del quarto mese potrebbero arrivare sullo Stretto di Bering.
> Alla fine del nono mese avranno fatto il giro del mondo e si ritroveranno di nuovo in Ucraina, su quella che era la linea del fronte, con i soldati russi col fucile in mano che diranno: "avete finito di giocare? Possiamo riprendere i combattimenti o volete farvi un altro giro, magari al contrario?"


Solita caciara inutile
Vai su qualunque media, anche filorusso, e scoprirai che ciò che ho detto è vero.


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Avvenire oggi:
> 
> "*Ora, i militari di Kiev puntano su Kupiansk, quasi a ridosso del confine russo.
> I social mostrano foto dei soldati già alle porte della cittadina e Mosca ha attivato un corridoio per evacuare i civili.
> ...


E grazie che ha inviato rinforzi, ci mancherebbe.
Ma è un solo corpo di armata, tra l'altro credo di Rosgvadiya, e nemmeno particolarmente numeroso.
Gli analisti russi hanno già detto che servono molti più uomini per ribaltare i fronti, almeno altri 100.000


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Settembre 2022)

Più la Russia è in difficoltà più nella testa di Putin cresce la voglia di un satanello per chiudere i giochi.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> non sono sicuro si possa fare da remoto (anche se è in atto da alcuni anni la sostituzione col contatore 2.0 smart), potrebbe necessario cambiare il contatore o l'intervento di un tecnico perchè cambia il carico elettrico a parità di voltaggio.
> In questo caso non credo proprio si mettano a cambiare contatore porta per porta


Non accadrà nulla.
Se è vera la storia che ormai la Russia incide per un 20%, non cambierà nulla.

Magari in fasi di picco limiteranno la potenza massima sfruttabile, o cose simili, ma non succederà nulla.

Il problema grosso sono i costi dell' energia, non credo proprio dovremo fare scorta di candele, per capirci.

Sperando sta robaccia duri giusto questa stagione.
Chiaro che sti costi non saranno sopportabili in eterno...

Sembra di rivivere la pandemia mentre scrivo, che cogli**i che ne ho.

Non potevo nascere 30 anni prima.....


----------



## pazzomania (10 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> E grazie che ha inviato rinforzi, ci mancherebbe.
> Ma è un solo corpo di armata, tra l'altro credo di Rosgvadiya, e nemmeno particolarmente numeroso.
> Gli analisti russi hanno già detto che servono molti più uomini per ribaltare i fronti, almeno altri 100.000


Parliamo del sesso degli angeli.

È ovvio che se la Russia volesse vincerebbe, ma è altrettanto ovvio che avrebbe costi assurdi, non dimentichiamo mai che è una guerra ridicola e senza ragione d' essere.

La Nato poteva benissimo piantare il picchetto delle tende pure ad 1 mt dal confine della Russia, ma sappiamo tutti che la Russia poteva dormire sonni totalmente sereni che non rischiava una virgola.


----------



## Sam (10 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Solita caciara inutile
> Vai su qualunque media, anche filorusso, e scoprirai che ciò che ho detto è vero.


Non dubito della riconquista di qualche km di territorio, che durante una guerra è del tutto normale, ma della considerazione propagandistica messa alla fine del post, che difatti ho evidenziato.

_Se va avanti così la Russia rischia di perdere quanto conquistato in 4-5 mesi in questo settore._

Sono balle che dite da mesi, e da mesi l'andamento di questa guerra vi smentisce. E lo sai benissimo.
L'Ucraina non vincerà mai questa guerra, non riprenderà mai con la forza nessun territorio. Non hanno la capacità per poterlo fare.
E mentre la Russia continua a giocare con loro, visto che per Mosca la partita è con avversari (gli USA) ben più importanti, e che si gioca in diversi scacchieri del globo sia geografici che economici, gli Ucraini cercano disperatamente di salvare il salvabile con le armi che gli vendiamo.

Piantiamola con la propaganda.
L'Ucraina è morta. E lo è da ben prima che questa guerra iniziasse.


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho letto che si pensa di segare la potenza dei contatori elettronici per l'energia e metterla a 1.5 kw per le famiglie durante il giorno


Evviva Zelescone


----------



## gabri65 (10 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Più la Russia è in difficoltà più nella testa di Putin cresce la voglia di un satanello per chiudere i giochi.



Non useranno mai il nucleare come first strike.

Cresce dentro di me l'idea che la stanno tirando per le lunghe di proposito.

La sensazione è che dopo le schermaglie iniziali, tutto sembra volgere a loro favore, geopoliticamente parlando, mentre la controparte appare sempre più in difficoltà e senza idee. E quando parlo di controparte, intendo tutto tranne l'Ucraina.


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Più la Russia è in difficoltà più nella testa di Putin cresce la voglia di un satanello per chiudere i giochi.


Magari, a partire dall'italia


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Parliamo del sesso degli angeli.
> 
> *È ovvio che se la Russia volesse vincerebbe*, ma è altrettanto ovvio che avrebbe costi assurdi, non dimentichiamo mai che è una guerra ridicola e senza ragione d' essere.
> 
> La Nato poteva benissimo piantare il picchetto delle tende pure ad 1 mt dal confine della Russia, ma sappiamo tutti che la Russia poteva dormire sonni totalmente sereni che non rischiava una virgola.


Questo è il piu grande successo della propaganda russa al momento.
Il fatto che la vittoria russa sia scontata è un mito, dopo 6 mesi dovrebbe essere chiaro.
La russia sta usando praticamente tutte le sue risorse realmente spendibili.
Mandare mezzo milione di coscritti al fronte e usare le dottrine sovietiche della marea umana vuol dire forse arrivare al Dnepr in qualche mese, con centinaia di migliaia di morti.
Putin non puo far pagare un prezzo del genere alla Russia per una "operazione militare speciale" e lo sa.
La sua propaganda vuole farci credere che stia lottando con una mano legata dietro la schiena, ma non è così.
E nei prossimi mesi lo vedrete.

Questo viene fresco fresco da telegram da Rybar (che è una delle principali fonti filorusse, così giusto per smentire la storia che sarei un propagandista ucraino... il mio lavoro mi impone di informarmi da tutte le fonti)

Visto che non credo si possa citare, parafraso: dice che non gli è dato sapere se questa ritirata sia parte di un piano, ma non vedono motivi per pensare che lo sia visto che la ritirata è disordinata e assomiglia molto a quanto accaduto tra Kiev, Sumy e Chernihiv.
E che non sanno spiegarsi come l'alto comando ritenga possibile vincere questa guerra con cosi pochi uomini e con una sostituzione dei caduti così di basso livello (per ogni veterano morto arrivano al fronte coscritti o soldati senza esperienza di minoranze etniche non russe, demotivati e mezzi predoni)

E posso confermarvi che questo è l'umore medio del 90% dei media filorussi su telegram in questi giorni.
Altro che "se volessero vincerebbero"... Lo riconoscono loro stessi


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Non dubito della riconquista di qualche km di territorio, che durante una guerra è del tutto normale, ma della considerazione propagandistica messa alla fine del post, che difatti ho evidenziato.
> 
> _Se va avanti così la Russia rischia di perdere quanto conquistato in 4-5 mesi in questo settore._
> 
> ...


Stai dicendo inesattezze totali al momento smentite completamente dai fatti.
Le mappe le trovi in giro, hanno liberato quasi 200 km quadri di territorio in pochi giorni.
Mi asterrò da risponderti ulteriormente su questo topic perchè mi sembra lampante che tu non voglia davvero discutere ma solo far valere il tuo punto di vista che al momento non coincide AFFATTO con la realtà dei fatti

Per completezza di informazione, ecco qualche mappa fresca da un profilo neutrale: 






Lyman sta venendo evacuata in questi minuti senza che i russi oppongano resistenza, lasciano dietro prigionieri, disertori e interi reparti di OMON e Rosgvardiya. 





Qui ci sono gli ucraini che entrano a Izyum con l'intera zona circostante (in giallo) in cui i russi si stanno ritirando, e con loro diversi civili collaborazionisti.
Anche qui, ritirata disordinata e soldati e materiali lasciati indietro


----------



## Swaitak (10 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Questo è il piu grande successo della propaganda russa al momento.
> Il fatto che la vittoria russa sia scontata è un mito, dopo 6 mesi dovrebbe essere chiaro.
> La russia sta usando praticamente tutte le sue risorse realmente spendibili.
> Mandare mezzo milione di coscritti al fronte e usare le dottrine sovietiche della marea umana vuol dire forse arrivare al Dnepr in qualche mese, con centinaia di migliaia di morti.
> ...


mettiamo il caso che l'operazione speciale finisca domani per qualsiasi motivo, cosa succede dopo? e sopratutto come cambiano le cose per l'Europa? 
Io credo che il conflitto in Ucraina non sia più cosi importante per noi altri, non credo si possano ricucire i rapporti senza ''eventi storici'' buoni o cattivi che siano.


----------



## Sam (10 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Stai dicendo inesattezze totali al momento smentite completamente dai fatti.
> Le mappe le trovi in giro, hanno liberato quasi 200 km quadri di territorio in pochi giorni.
> Mi asterrò da risponderti ulteriormente su questo topic perchè mi sembra lampante che tu non voglia davvero discutere ma solo far valere il tuo punto di vista che al momento non coincide AFFATTO con la realtà dei fatti


Io non voglio far valere niente.
Mi limito solo a far notare come siano mesi che vantate l'IMMINENTE™ sconfitta della Russia, il suo fallimento economico, la fine delle operazioni militari causata dalla fine delle munizioni.
E intanto sono mesi che i russi combattono nel Paese senza un proiettile o una bomba a casa loro, vendono gas e petrolio persino a paesi NATO come la Turchia, gli oligarchi fanno affari come e più di prima, e nel frattempo ci stanno tenendo per le palle sul tema energia, con l'UE che non riesce nemmeno ad avere una linea comune, perché adesso la coperta è corta e ci si è stancati di seguire il rimbambito americano. Aggiungiamoci anche l'Ucraina non ha più un'economia e va avanti solo con i nostri aiuti. E direi che il quadro è completo.

Poi vabbe', posso anche lasciarti crogiolare nelle tue convinzioni sulla vittoria del ballerino pitonato.
Tanto prima o poi arriverà l'ora in cui suona la sveglia.


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> mettiamo il caso che l'operazione speciale finisca domani per qualsiasi motivo, cosa succede dopo? e sopratutto come cambiano le cose per l'Europa?
> Io credo che il conflitto in Ucraina non sia più cosi importante per noi altri, non credo si possano ricucire i rapporti senza ''eventi storici'' buoni o cattivi che siano.


Finita la guerra un modo per riprendere a commerciare coi russi (magari deputinizzati) si trova con tranquillità.
Credo che i russi stessi la metteranno come condizione non negoziabile per un armistizio e una pace con gli ucraini.
Propaganda del cremlino a parte, hanno un sacco di gas che non possono vendere e quello che regalano a india e cina non è minimamente sufficiente a sostituire gli enormi flussi verso l'europa.
Ai russi interessa venderci il gas, a noi interessa comprarglielo.
Quando la pianteranno di fare gli stupidi in ucraina e si daranno una calmata, si tornerà a fare affari come prima, anche se la retorica sarà più aspra.


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2022)

Le forze ucraine hanno preso Kupiansk e stanno entrando ad Izyium, il fronte di Kharkiv sostanzialmente non esiste più, le forze russe stanno ripiegando verso est anche da alcuni settori del Donbas.


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Io non voglio far valere niente.
> Mi limito solo a far notare come siano mesi che vantate l'IMMINENTE™ sconfitta della Russia, il suo fallimento economico, la fine delle operazioni militari causata dalla fine delle munizioni.
> E intanto sono mesi che i russi combattono nel Paese senza un proiettile o una bomba a casa loro, vendono gas e petrolio persino a paesi NATO come la Turchia, gli oligarchi fanno affari come e più di prima, e nel frattempo ci stanno tenendo per le palle sul tema energia, con l'UE che non riesce nemmeno ad avere una linea comune, perché adesso la coperta è corta e ci si è stancati di seguire il rimbambito americano. Aggiungiamoci anche l'Ucraina non ha più un'economia e va avanti solo con i nostri aiuti. E direi che il quadro è completo.
> 
> ...


Sta andando talmente bene per i russi che utilizzano il gas come leva per fare togliere le sanzioni (richiesta di Putin) come mai? Dici che le sanzioni non hanno alcun effetto, allora perché richiedono la loro fine utilizzando il gas come leva? 

Ma hai capito che entro qualche anno la Russia non potrà più vendere il gas all'Europa precludendosi il suo mercato principale? 

Bisogna valutare le cose con un oggettività non con la testa fra le chiappe di Putin perché si ha una passione sfrenata per l'uomo forte e l'odio per l'occidente perché si è dei nostalgici.


----------



## Sam (10 Settembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sta andando talmente bene per i russi che utilizzano il gas come leva per fare togliere le sanzioni (richiesta di Putin) come mai? Dici che le sanzioni non hanno alcun effetto, allora perché richiedono la loro fine utilizzando il gas come leva?


Perché non sono stupidi e sanno che non ha senso giocare a chi ce l'ha più lungo fra europei, solo per far contenta la Casa Bianca, quando si può fare affari e guadagnarci tutti, in uno scenario geopolitico che rischia di mutare in maniera irreversibile, e che senza un cambio di rotta dell'UE, porterà inevitabilmente al collasso di Bruxelles come polo economico, a vantaggio di Washington, o peggio di Pechino, e con danni anche alla loro stessa economia, visto che i Russi e gli europei sono partner commerciali.
Senza contare che se l'UE cadesse e Washington si ridimensionasse, ci sarebbe l'ombra della Cina, che già incombe sul Pireo.
Per i russi, è meglio avere a che fare con noi che con gli americani o i cinesi.
Semplice calcolo strategico.



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma hai capito che entro qualche anno la Russia non potrà più vendere il gas all'Europa precludendosi il suo mercato principale?


E tu hai capito che le riserve di gas alternative a prezzo competitivo non te le darà nessuno, perché quelli a cui l'UE si rivolgerà speculeranno sul fatto che ti sei ammazzato da solo, avendo eliminato un possibile concorrente dal tavolo delle trattative? Vedasi la stessa Olanda, che è paese UE.
E se fosse così rose e fiori come dici, come mai l'Ungheria e la Turchia (che non è UE ma è NATO) non ne vogliono sapere di allinearsi?
Come mai adesso anche la Germania tentenna?



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Bisogna valutare le cose con un oggettività non con la testa fra le chiappe di Putin perché si ha una passione sfrenata per l'uomo forte e l'odio per l'occidente perché si è dei nostalgici.


Considerazioni da due soldi che dimostrano incapacità di comprendere quello che sta succedendo.
Qui non si tratta di avere passione per Putin, e l'ho detto sempre fin dall'inizio.
Si tratta semplicemente di capire che gli equilibri stanno cambiando, e siamo in un gioco delle sedie dove c'è rimasto un solo posto disponibile e due contendenti, noi e Washington, con quest'ultima che sta facendo di tutto per far sì che a sedersi siano loro, mentre noi rimarremo col cerino in mano ad elemosinare energia a prezzi maggiorati e con le economie al tracollo.

E mentre voi scondinzolate e sbavate ad ogni parola che viene dal Pentagono, io sono quello che dice che è arrivato il momento che l'Europa faccia politica a sé e la smetta di fare lo scendiletto degli USA.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Settembre 2022)

Comunque sui social c'è veramente pieno di gente LETTERALMENTE DISTRUTTA che commenta sotto i post che riguardano sta pseudo-reale-parziale ritirata russa.

Capisco a chi possa fregare zero, ma addirittura tifare per Putin perché non gli stanno simpatici gli occidentali.... ma tutta sta gente che odia l'occidente non può semplicemente andarsene fuori dalle palle?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque sui social c'è veramente pieno di gente LETTERALMENTE DISTRUTTA che commenta sotto i post che riguardano sta pseudo-reale-parziale ritirata russa.
> 
> Capisco a chi possa fregare zero, ma addirittura tifare per Putin perché non gli stanno simpatici gli occidentali.... ma tutta sta gente che odia l'occidente non può semplicemente andarsene fuori dalle palle?


perché adesso la ( eventuale e *remota) *vittoria della ucraina equivarrebbe alla vittoria dell'occidente!? spero che la risposta non sia si ! se no veramente non abbiamo ancora capito a che cosa andiamo incontro


----------



## Davidoff (10 Settembre 2022)

Tanto per specificare, se anche domani la guerra finisse i prezzi dell'energia resterebbero alle stelle, la situazione ha cominciato a peggiorare già a fine 2021 a causa di colli di bottiglia nel rifornimento, Cina che riparte e sacrsità generale di offerta. Non si tornerà al mondo del 2019 con un click, saranno anni duri.


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque sui social c'è veramente pieno di gente LETTERALMENTE DISTRUTTA che commenta sotto i post che riguardano sta pseudo-reale-parziale ritirata russa.
> 
> Capisco a chi possa fregare zero, ma addirittura tifare per Putin perché non gli stanno simpatici gli occidentali.... ma tutta sta gente che odia l'occidente non può semplicemente andarsene fuori dalle palle?


Sono fortunati che in italia siamo lassisti, in altre nazioni comportarsi apertamente da quinta colonna ti porta in tempo zero davanti ad un giudice che ti sbatte dentro 20 anni.
Magari fosse così anche qui, chi opera apertamente a favore della propaganda di nazioni nemiche dovrebbe essere punito in modo esemplare.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Settembre 2022)

Ma le nostre scorregge sono gas, non si può sfruttarli in qualche modo? Dove lavoro scorreggiano tutto il giorno, sembrano sprecate.. Mastro @Swaitak illuminaci?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma le nostre scorregge sono gas, non si può sfruttarli in qualche modo? Dove lavoro scorreggiano tutto il giorno, sembrano sprecate.. Mastro @Swaitak illuminaci?



C'è già il biogas con lo sterco dei bovini 

Possiamo fare un cesso pubblico per città dove tutti andiamo a cacare per fare il biogas umano


----------



## Raryof (10 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> C'è già il biogas con lo sterco dei bovini
> 
> Possiamo fare un cesso pubblico per città dove tutti andiamo a cacare per fare il biogas umano


Farebbero più fortuna in India secondo me..........


----------



## Swaitak (10 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma le nostre scorregge sono gas, non si può sfruttarli in qualche modo? Dove lavoro scorreggiano tutto il giorno, sembrano sprecate.. Mastro @Swaitak illuminaci?








Questa è la composizione di un peto medio. potresti usare un compressore con l'aspirazione rivolta verso il deretano dei tuoi colleghi, possibilmente non interisti altrimenti rischi di distruggere il compressore con i vari trofei appena vinti.
Occhio alla combustione perchè liberi in aria i nocivi NOx.


----------



## Sam (10 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma le nostre scorregge sono gas, non si può sfruttarli in qualche modo? Dove lavoro scorreggiano tutto il giorno, sembrano sprecate.. Mastro @Swaitak illuminaci?


Lavori alla Casa Bianca?


----------



## pazzomania (10 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> perché adesso la ( eventuale e *remota) *vittoria della ucraina equivarrebbe alla vittoria dell'occidente!? spero che la risposta non sia si ! se no veramente non abbiamo ancora capito a che cosa andiamo incontro


Io spera finisca tutto il prima possibile e basta.
Se finisce con la Russia che si accontenta delle zone vicino al suo confine meglio, non ho ragioni per cui sperare che finisca con l' Ucraina distrutta, non mi hanno fatto nulla di male e sono persone come noi, almeno i civili, che sono quelli che ci rimettono.

Mica Piotr o delinquenti corrotti vari che hanno come governanti


----------



## pazzomania (10 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sono fortunati che in italia siamo lassisti, in altre nazioni comportarsi apertamente da quinta colonna ti porta in tempo zero davanti ad un giudice che ti sbatte dentro 20 anni.
> Magari fosse così anche qui, chi opera apertamente a favore della propaganda di nazioni nemiche dovrebbe essere punito in modo esemplare.


Io sono per il vivi e lascia vivere.

Che non capisco è perché odi cosi tanto casa tua, l' occidente in questo caso, e ci resti.
Ma chi te lo fa fare?

Anche se le cose cambiassero col tempo, tu ormai sarai vecchio e decrepito, vai via no, che stai meglio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sono fortunati che in italia siamo lassisti, in altre nazioni comportarsi apertamente da quinta colonna ti porta in tempo zero davanti ad un giudice che ti sbatte dentro 20 anni.
> Magari fosse così anche qui, chi opera apertamente a favore della propaganda di nazioni nemiche dovrebbe essere punito in modo esemplare.



Quindi anche tu sei un fan di Putin? Perché là fanno esattamente questo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quindi anche tu sei un fan di Putin? Perché là fanno esattamente questo.


La fanno un'altra cosa, ovvero vige il reato di "disfattismo" e non puoi criticare la conduzione della guerr, che è esagerato.
Ma fanno benissimo a mettere al gabbio chiunque faccia attivamente propaganda a potenze loro nemiche, le quinte colonne da che mondo e mondo vanno isolate ed estirpate
Cosa che, in nome della "liberta di espressione", in questo occidente decadente abbiamo dimenticato di fare.
Ben venga un bagno di realtà


----------



## pazzomania (10 Settembre 2022)

Il punto ragazzi è un altro.

Putin non sa più come dirlo, l' ha detto in 18 modi testualmente: per lui il tempo dell'occidente è finito.

Mannaggia la bip, se sei un occidentale, anche il più umile degli occidentali, ma come diavolo fai a tifarlo?
Sei uno che nella scala della disabilità mentale devi per forza essere a 100.


----------



## Raryof (10 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io spera finisca tutto il prima possibile e basta.
> Se finisce con la Russia che si accontenta delle zone vicino al suo confine meglio, non ho ragioni per cui sperare che finisca con l' Ucraina distrutta, non mi hanno fatto nulla di male e sono persone come noi, almeno i civili, che sono quelli che ci rimettono.
> 
> Mica Piotr o delinquenti corrotti vari che hanno come governanti


A nessuno frega nulla dell'Ucraina, a maggior ragione chi finanzia la guerra con sanzioni e armi, ripeto, la guerra serve per avere sanzioni e vendita di armi, non vittoria dell'Ucraina e trionfale successo del mondo buono, molti non distinguono il modo e ciò che sorregge lo scontro che non è l'Ucraina e nemmeno la fine della guerra con una vittoria russa, ma la guerra che importa è ciò che succede e favorisce la guerra e ciò che la guerra porta come opportunità a chi comunque non ha fatto nulla affinché l'Ucraina potesse salvarsi, anzi, ha definito quel paese come zona di interesse e quando è così chi ci rimette non sono nient'altro che le vittime dello scontro, in questo caso il paese di mezzo, quello beffato dalla propaganda americana ed europea e usato per arrivare allo scontro, poi delle morti non frega niente a nessuno, era la guerra che importava e non è questione di finirla, di fare la pace quando è la guerra che vuoi, quando ti importa talmente tanto che preferisci autoaffossarti pur di portarla avanti, allora lì devi capire che non è più guerra e quindi differenza tra vittoria e sconfitta ma normalizzazione di un processo che ha portato dei paesi a creare un ulteriore tracollo attraverso qualcosa di cui il padrone americano non può fare a meno, la guerra e il far marciare l'industria bellica, quale migliore occasioni poi se non questa?
Guerra corta? manco per sogno, quando sarà abbastanza vedrete che di punto in bianco finirà, ma senza vincitori e con tanta gente che dopo aver portato morte e al prolungamento del conflitto dirà di aver fatto grandi cose, di aver vinto, ma non è la guerra, è ciò che si è creato poi come la speculazione e la crisi innescata, attesa, provocata, per non far capire che tutto ciò che è stato fatto si sorregge e si sorreggerà solamente in emergenza, un sistema fallimentare non può smettere di essere fallimentare, ma se quel sistema porta alla consapevolezza di essere sempre sul punto di poter cambiare allora sì sarà una vita da resilienti con narrative normale quali guerra e pandemie continue, per non pensare a come verrà utilizzata la tecnologia che verrà imposta e quindi pure lì ci sarà probabilmente un'altra crisi che si scatenerà dal momento che il mondo occidentale non legherà più di tanto con chi fornisce il materiale.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> La fanno un'altra cosa, ovvero vige il reato di "disfattismo" e non puoi criticare la conduzione della guerr, che è esagerato.
> Ma fanno benissimo a mettere al gabbio chiunque faccia attivamente propaganda a potenze loro nemiche, le quinte colonne da che mondo e mondo vanno isolate ed estirpate
> Cosa che, in nome della "liberta di espressione", in questo occidente decadente abbiamo dimenticato di fare.
> Ben venga un bagno di realtà


Naaah, non farei a cambio assolutamente.
Un conto è dire che chi odia la propria casa deve avere dei seri problemi, un conto è arrestarli 

Grazie al cielo in occidente si può dire quello che si pensa senza temere nulla.


----------



## Andris (11 Settembre 2022)

*torna il coprifuoco ma stavolta è energetico !

a Ceto e nella sua frazione Nadro in provincia di Brescia divieto di circolazione dalle 24 alle 5, le luci di tutte le strade saranno spente tranne pochi punti di pubblica sicurezza.

i cittadini potranno uscire di casa unicamente con un giubbotto cararifrangente e per emergenze dimostrabili*


speriamo in tutta Italia a breve, ma va omologato a quello ucraino dalle 23 alle 7 

in caso di emergenza giubbotto cararifrangente e spilletta ucraina fosforescente

i maestri ucraini si spingono a vietare di usare corrente pure, vediamo se riusciamo a seguire


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *torna il coprifuoco ma stavolta è energetico !
> 
> a Ceto e nella sua frazione Nadro in provincia di Brescia divieto di circolazione dalle 24 alle 5, le luci di tutte le strade saranno spente tranne qualcuna vicino l'ospedale e altri punti di pubblica sicurezza.
> 
> ...



Vomitevole e umiliante.

Tra l'altro senza le luci di notte, stupratori, risorse, e baby gang festeggiano.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *torna il coprifuoco ma stavolta è energetico !
> 
> a Ceto e nella sua frazione Nadro in provincia di Brescia divieto di circolazione dalle 24 alle 5, le luci di tutte le strade saranno spente tranne pochi punti di pubblica sicurezza.
> 
> ...


Dov'è la Melona? Perchè non si indigna? Ah, giusto, deve andare a trovare Mattarella per "rassicurarlo".


----------



## vota DC (11 Settembre 2022)

In compenso va avanti l'obbligo di fanali delle auto accesi d'estate di giorno perché nei paesi scandinavi è buio e ci dobbiamo adeguare.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Vomitevole e umiliante.
> 
> Tra l'altro senza le luci di notte, stupratori, risorse, e baby gang festeggiano.


Conosco quel paesino, sta in culo al mondo.

Non è che non si potrà uscire, da mezzanotte alle 5 puoi girare in bici e a piedi dove sono spente le illuminazioni, ma per sicurezza dovrai indossare un giubbetto.
Escluso il centro storico che di fatto è tutto il paesino.
Ma chi va in bici o a piedi su quella stradine in piena notte?
Nessuno!

Sei nel nulla, di notte ci passi in auto e basta.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Conosco quel paesino, sta in culo al mondo.
> 
> Non è che non si potrà uscire, da mezzanotte alle 5 puoi girare in bici e a piedi dove sono spente le illuminazioni, ma per sicurezza dovrai indossare un giubbetto.
> Escluso il centro storico che di fatto è tutto il paesino.
> ...


Aggiungo: è quanto accade già oggi, chi è lo scemo che vaga nel buio pesto in bici o a piedi di notte?
Solo uno che vuole farsi investire.

E quando parlo di buio pesto, intendo buio pesto, non so se avete presente i paesini della Valle Camonica..


----------



## Andris (11 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Aggiungo: è quanto accade già oggi, chi è lo scemo che vaga nel buio pesto in bici o a piedi di notte?
> Solo uno che vuole farsi investire.
> 
> E quando parlo di buio pesto, intendo buio pesto, non so se avete presente i paesini della Valle Camonica..


non lo fanno perchè non gira nessuno a piedi bensì perchè non hanno i soldi per pagare la luce
non c'è alcuna correlazione con la viabilità urbana

altri sindaci di tutta Italia stanno spegnendo parchi, strade, litorali etc perchè hanno avuto bollette triplicate della luce

vedrai che succederà anche nei grandi centri in autunno, non solo nei piccoli centri


----------



## pazzomania (11 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non lo fanno perchè non gira nessuno a piedi bensì perchè non hanno i soldi per pagare la luce
> 
> altri sindaci di tutta Italia stannos spegnendo parchi, strade, litorali etc perchè hanno avuto bollette triplicate della luce


Si si certo, non discuto quello.

Ma siccome eri già tutto triggerato ad urlare lock down, c è bisogno sempre di mettere le cose in chiaro perché sei tremendo.

Questo è uno scorcio di Nadro






Siccome per la crisi energetica di notte spengono le luci, ed è un paese in mezzo alle montagne di 500 o poco più abitanti nel mezzo del nulla, siccome è sempre meglio specificare nella vita, vietano di girare fuori dal centro storico da mezzanotte alle cinque senza qualcosa che metta in risalto la tua presenza.
Tutto qui.

Se poi volevi mettere l' accento sul problema energetico, hai ragione, ma sei il re dei faziosi a buttarci dentro la parola "lockdown" tutto eccitato.
Lasciatelo dire.

Non vedevi l' ora.


----------



## Andris (11 Settembre 2022)

in settimana De Caro, sindaco di Bari e presidente dell'associazione dei comuni italiani, l'ha detto chiaro:

*"Stiamo cominciando a ridurre il servizio legato alla pubblica illuminazione e la paura è quella di spegnerla di notte e non poter accendere il riscaldamento nel periodo invernale per le nostre scuole

Le difficoltà che stanno vivendo le famiglie e le aziende del nostro Paese sono le stesse che però vivono gli enti locali e i Comuni: l’aumento del costo dell’energia sta impattando in maniera negativa sui bilanci comunali e siamo costretti a fare scelte legate alla riduzione dei servizi"*


----------



## Andris (11 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si si certo, non discuto quello.
> 
> Ma siccome eri già tutto triggerato ad urlare lock down, c è bisogno sempre di mettere le cose in chiaro perché sei tremendo.
> 
> ...



non è un lockdown, perchè esci con la macchina.
è un coprifuoco a piedi o in bici

comunque ce ne sono altri, è solo un esempio e puoi trovare tu stesso cercando sul motore di ricerca dichiarazioni dei sindaci che stanno spegnendo i lampioni per risparmiare


----------



## Swaitak (11 Settembre 2022)

da me si parla anche di settimana corta per le scuole, insomma da lunedi a venerdi


----------



## Andris (11 Settembre 2022)

il discorso è semplice e prevedibile:

se spegni le luci in tot. zone di una città rischi appunto che aumentino crimini ed incidenti, in quel caso il sindaco verrebbe citato in giudizio in tribunale, al che i valenti amministratori comunali decidono per i divieti per pararsi il culo

dunque vedremo nuove restrizioni nelle nostre città, stavolta per motivi energetici


----------



## pazzomania (11 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non è un lockdown, perchè esci con la macchina.
> è un coprifuoco a piedi o in bici
> 
> comunque ce ne sono altri, è solo un esempio e puoi trovare tu stesso cercando sul motore di ricerca dichiarazioni dei sindaci che stanno spegnendo i lampioni per risparmiare


Mi son spiegato male penso.
Non dico nulla, penso che sarà sempre più comune sta cosa nei prossimi mesi, non dico nulla su questo.

Ma la notizia è semplicemente:

Per risparmiare energia sarà spenta l' illuminazione pubblica sulle strade periferiche, è vietato circolare a piedi o in bicicletta senza segnalazione.

Punto, non c' è nulla di scandaloso e la parola lockdown non c entra nulla.
In auto ci puoi passare, non è che li chiudono in casa.

E postilla a parte, dato che è casa mia di fatto la vallecamonica: da mezzanotte alle cinque di mattina, in quei posti circola soltanto gente con tasso alcolico del triplo del consentito, direi che è ampiamente consigliabile non girare a bordo strada nel buio pesto


----------



## pazzomania (11 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> il discorso è semplice e prevedibile:
> 
> se spegni le luci in tot. zone di una città rischi appunto che aumentino crimini ed incidenti, in quel caso il sindaco verrebbe citato in giudizio in tribunale, al che i valenti amministratori comunali *decidono per i divieti per pararsi il culo*
> 
> dunque vedremo nuove restrizioni nelle nostre città, stavolta per motivi energetici


Verissimo, alla fine serve a questo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Conosco quel paesino, sta in culo al mondo.
> 
> Non è che non si potrà uscire, da mezzanotte alle 5 puoi girare in bici e a piedi dove sono spente le illuminazioni, ma per sicurezza dovrai indossare un giubbetto.
> Escluso il centro storico che di fatto è tutto il paesino.
> ...



Proprio perché è un paesino inutile (con rispetto per gli abitanti) sono evitabilissime queste cose.
Creano solo malumore, complottismi e tensione.

Anche perchè poi sono esperimenti su cui si fanno battaglie politiche, e i vari Salah o De Luca ne approfittano per imitarli anche solo per andare allo scontro ideologico.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Proprio perché è un paesino inutile (con rispetto per gli abitanti) sono evitabilissime queste cose.
> Creano solo malumore, complottismi e tensione.
> 
> Anche perchè poi sono esperimenti su cui si fanno battaglie politiche, e i vari Salah o De Luca ne approfittano per imitarli anche solo per andare allo scontro ideologico.


Come ha detto @Andris, serve soltanto all' amministrazione comunale per pararsi il culo.... se capita una persona investita in piena notte perché le luci sono spente.... la causa legale è immediata


----------



## gabri65 (11 Settembre 2022)

Ma quale coprifuoco energetico.

Quello che stanno facendo è un coprifuoco mentale. Vietato usare il cervello e ribellarsi di fronte a questo scempio.

Per cosa poi, per roba a migliaia di km di distanza vista per televisione.

Alzi la mano chi pensava di essere ridotto così nel 2022. Il 2022, maledetta la *******, e la gente si straccia pure le vesti per difendere questi criminali che si stanno rotolando in terra dalle risate.

Pontificate, pontificate. Poi tutto insieme arriverà il conto, e comincerete a dare di matto, lamentandovi che non sapevate niente e nessuno vi ha avvertito.


----------



## sunburn (11 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Proprio perché è un paesino inutile (con rispetto per gli abitanti) sono evitabilissime queste cose.
> Creano solo malumore, complottismi e tensione.
> 
> Anche perchè poi sono esperimenti su cui si fanno battaglie politiche, e i vari Salah o De Luca ne approfittano per imitarli anche solo per andare allo scontro ideologico.


Vabbè ma non mi sembra un’idea così difficile da farsi venire, non c’è bisogno di esperimenti nei piccoli comuni/borghi. Se aumentano i costi dell’elettricità, o si diminuiscono i consumi o si aumentano le entrate(=tasse). In entrambi i casi ci sarà malumore.

Spoiler: faranno entrambe le cose…


----------



## pazzomania (11 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma non mi sembra un’idea così difficile da farsi venire, non c’è bisogno di esperimenti nei piccoli comuni/borghi. Se aumentano i costi dell’elettricità, o si diminuiscono i consumi o si aumentano le entrate(=tasse). In entrambi i casi ci sarà malumore.
> 
> Spoiler: faranno entrambe le cose…


Sono sindaci che decidono autonomamente.

O lo Stato interviene, o le regioni, o l' Europa, o sempre più spegneranno le luci di notte, perché i bilanci comunali sono quello che sono.

Nel mio paesello, che è pure turistico, tra un pò non cammini più sui marciapiedi talmente sono le erbacce che spuntano, per dire.


----------



## Andris (12 Settembre 2022)

tenere a mente le tappe del degrado energetico, in un mese circa ne leggeremo di belle


*14 settembre*: i commissari europei si riuniscono a Strasburgo per stilare i programmi da sottoporre ai governi degli Stati membri
*28-30 settembre*: eventuale riunione straordinaria dei ministri europei dell’Energia;
*6-7 ottobre*: vertice informale dei capi di Stato e di governo a Praga
*11 e 12 ottobre*: riunione informale dei ministri dell’Energia a Praga;
*20-21 ottobre*: Consiglio europeo a Bruxelles.


----------



## Andris (12 Settembre 2022)

*Il Messaggero:*

*Possible abbassamento da 3,7 a 2,7 KWH*
*Renderebbe impossible l'utilizzo di due elettrodomestici contemporaneamente

Obiettivo ridurre del 10% il consumo casalingo 
Presa di mira innanzitutto la fascia oraria 8-19

Sogno UE: contatori smart per ridurre corrente a piacimento nelle case da remoto*


----------



## Sam (12 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Il Messaggero:*
> 
> *Possible abbassamento da 3,7 a 2,7 KWH*
> *Renderebbe impossible l'utilizzo di due elettrodomestici contemporaneamente
> ...


Sogno Pfizer: contatori smart per ridurre la corrente ai non vaccinati.

Quando si diceva “l’emergenza come nuovo metodo di governo”, e i diritti centellinati sulla base di un controllo biopolitico, si rideva e si urlava al complottismo.

Benvenuti nel piano Davos 2030, dove la proprietà privata viene abolita e trasformata in un rubinetto di servizi che viene gestito dal fornitore, a sua completa discrezione, mentre il povero cristo deve solo continuare a pagare, per usare un qualcosa che gli viene “concesso in licenza”.

Ma sarà sicuramente una teoria del complotto.
Si sa che tutto ciò sta avvenendo per il nostro bene.

Non avrei mai pensato che il mestiere più duro al mondo sarebbe stato quello del salumiere.
Stare ogni giorno a tagliare kg e kg di fette di prosciutto da mettere sugli occhi delle persone.
Dev’essere dura.


----------



## Swaitak (12 Settembre 2022)

*Come riportato dai media nazionali, da una bozza della Commisione Europea, emerge la proposta di un obiettivo obbligatorio di Riduzione dei Consumi di Elettricità durante le ore di picco. 
In particolare i consumi dovranno essere ridotti giornalmente per 3-4 ore in alcune fasce orarie scelte dagli Stati.*


----------



## Swaitak (12 Settembre 2022)

Matematico, se a Bruxelles si sciacquano le scatole tutto il dì. 
E vabbè almeno gli zozzoni d'oltralpe puzzeranno meno


----------



## Alkampfer (12 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Come riportato dai media nazionali, da una bozza della Commisione Europea, emerge la proposta di un obiettivo obbligatorio di Riduzione dei Consumi di Elettricità durante le ore di picco.
> In particolare i consumi dovranno essere ridotti giornalmente per 3-4 ore in alcune fasce orarie scelte dagli Stati.*


fermerò la tentazione di perculare le decine di persone che mi davano del complottista mesi fa.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Settembre 2022)

La riduzione dei consumi è comunque la cosa più importante anche per raggiungere gli obbiettivi di sostenibilità energetica decisi ai fini ambientali.

Certo, trovare soluzioni tampone in 6 mesi non è il massimo, ma che tutti si entri in un'ottica di trovare un modo per consumare meno, è un bene.


----------



## Andris (12 Settembre 2022)

*Reuters:

Nella bozza UE di questa settimana possibile inserimento di un obbligo delle compagnie di fossili di ridistribuire i loro extra profitti nel 2022
Si tratta di un contributo di "solidarietà "*


@gabri65 

solita parolina magica: solidarietà


----------



## Sam (12 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Come riportato dai media nazionali, da una bozza della Commisione Europea, emerge la proposta di un obiettivo obbligatorio di Riduzione dei Consumi di Elettricità durante le ore di picco.
> In particolare i consumi dovranno essere ridotti giornalmente per 3-4 ore in alcune fasce orarie scelte dagli Stati.*


I CED li alimenteranno i topini sulla ruota, o più verosimilmente i sistemisti sulle biciclette collegate ad un generatore di energia.


----------



## __king george__ (12 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque sui social c'è veramente pieno di gente LETTERALMENTE DISTRUTTA che commenta sotto i post che riguardano sta pseudo-reale-parziale ritirata russa.
> 
> Capisco a chi possa fregare zero, ma addirittura tifare per Putin perché non gli stanno simpatici gli occidentali.... ma tutta sta gente che odia l'occidente non può semplicemente andarsene fuori dalle palle?


sono tutti odiatori incalliti dell'occidente...poi si vestono all'occidentale..usano marchi occidentali..ascoltano musica occidentale...guardano film occidentali...fanno vacanze occidentali...mangiano roba occidentale...ecc....ma odiano l'occidente  

con tutto il rispetto mi sa piu di frustrazione personale nei confronti della vita (la propria) che di precisa ideologia polito-economica (o culturale se preferite)


----------



## Albijol (12 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Come riportato dai media nazionali, da una bozza della Commisione Europea, emerge la proposta di un obiettivo obbligatorio di Riduzione dei Consumi di Elettricità durante le ore di picco.
> In particolare i consumi dovranno essere ridotti giornalmente per 3-4 ore in alcune fasce orarie scelte dagli Stati.*



Ho appena comprato due split a pompa di calore e alzato la potenza a 4.5 kw per eliminare il riscaldamento a gas almeno nelle ore notturne. Ci sono o ci fanno?


----------



## Nevergiveup (12 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Reuters:
> 
> Nella bozza UE di questa settimana possibile inserimento di un obbligo delle compagnie di fossili di ridistribuire i loro extra profitti nel 2022
> Si tratta di un contributo di "solidarietà "*
> ...


In questo caso ci sta alla grande... queste compagnie stanno demolendo i record di utili di qualsiasi tempo, centinaia di miliardi di euro senza migliorare di una virgola infrastrutture o prodotto.


----------



## Sam (12 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> sono tutti odiatori incalliti dell'occidente...poi si vestono all'occidentale..usano marchi occidentali..ascoltano musica occidentale...guardano film occidentali...fanno vacanze occidentali...mangiano roba occidentale...ecc....ma odiano l'occidente


Così come tu fai il sostenitore dell'Ucraina e l'odiatore di Putin, ma te ne stai a casa tua lontano km dal fronte, e usando gas e derivati del petrolio che il tuo Paese contratta con... Putin.
Ma si sa che l'ipocrisia è sempre quella degli altri.

Solo che c'è una differenza: io non odio l'Occidente, ma la politica imperialista degli USA. Se se ne stessero a casa loro a curarsi il loro giardino, non avrei niente da dire.
Tu invece ce l'hai proprio con Putin, ma solo fino a che non ti daranno un fucile in mano e ti diranno di combattere per Washington. Poi farai come Gassman con gli immigrati.



__king george__ ha scritto:


> con tutto il rispetto mi sa piu di frustrazione personale nei confronti della vita (la propria) che di precisa ideologia polito-economica (o culturale se preferite)


Quindi detestare il fatto che gli USA trascinino l'economia del mio Paese nel baratro, solo per un loro interesse geopolitico, e mentre loro stanno tranquillamente al caldo e con la benzina a basso costo, è sinonimo di frustrazione nei confronti della propria vita?


----------



## Swaitak (12 Settembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> In questo caso ci sta alla grande... queste compagnie stanno demolendo i record di utili di qualsiasi tempo, centinaia di miliardi di euro senza migliorare di una virgola infrastrutture o prodotto.


ci sta, ma potranno farlo solo con le compagnie di bandiera, i privati tipo la Total Energies se ne sbatteranno i cabasisi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Il Messaggero:*
> 
> *Possible abbassamento da 3,7 a 2,7 KWH*
> *Renderebbe impossible l'utilizzo di due elettrodomestici contemporaneamente
> ...



Fa niente, ci attaccheremo abusivamente alla linea elettrica come fanno le risorse boldriniane o come aveva fatto l'elemosiniere del papa qualche anno fa..


----------



## __king george__ (12 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Così come tu fai il sostenitore dell'Ucraina e l'odiatore di Putin, ma te ne stai a casa tua lontano km dal fronte, e usando gas e derivati del petrolio che il tuo Paese contratta con... Putin.
> Ma si sa che l'ipocrisia è sempre quella degli altri.
> 
> Solo che c'è una differenza: io non odio l'Occidente, ma la politica imperialista degli USA. Se se ne stessero a casa loro a curarsi il loro giardino, non avrei niente da dire.
> ...


io non vado a nessun fronte perchè non sono un ucraino e soprattutto non sono un soldato..però di certo non spero perdano come molti fanno

detesto anche la mafia ma non è che ci devo andare io..ci pensa la DIA che sa cosa fare..di certo però non mi metto addirittura a criticarla..

combatterei se dovessi fare resistenza nel mio paese..questo è sicuro (la maggioranza non lo farebbe non ho dubbi leggendo i vari post)

odio Putin dopo quello che ha fatto..non solo per solidarietà agli innocenti che ci rimettono ma volendo anche per "egoismo" in quanto ha riportato la guerra in europa

detestate gli usa? si ma non mi pare solo loro..sento parlar male dalla mattina alla sera di Europa Nato Italia ecc 

comunque non era necessariamente riferito a tutti .per me buona parte è cosi poi magari ci sono le eccezioni


----------



## Shmuk (12 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Erdogan ha capito come fare affari con tutti.



Erdogan c'ha un inflazione in casa, che altro che il 10%, comunque.


----------



## Sam (12 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io non vado a nessun fronte perchè non sono un ucraino e soprattutto non sono un soldato..però di certo non spero perdano come molti fanno


Io non spero perdano. Ma non spero nemmeno vincano. Non mi importa proprio nulla di un braccio di ferro tra potenze in una zona che è chiaramente sotto influenza russa.
A me interessa solo che l'economia del mio Paese non venga dilaniata per interessi altrui, e mi arrabbio con le nostre Istituzioni perché contente di fare da servi sulla pelle degli italiani.
Ho sempre detto che non mi interessava nulla della questione Ucraina, e infatti non sostengo le politiche di Putin. Quindi, proprio perché non le sostengo, non sostengo quelle di Biden.



__king george__ ha scritto:


> detesto anche la mafia ma non è che ci devo andare io..ci pensa la DIA che sa cosa fare..*di certo però non mi metto addirittura a criticarla..*


Però non sopporti chi invece critica la politica USA e dei suoi scendiletto, chiamandoli ipocriti. Interessante.



__king george__ ha scritto:


> combatterei se dovessi fare resistenza nel mio paese..questo è sicuro (la maggioranza non lo farebbe non ho dubbi leggendo i vari post)


Quindi tu sei sicuramente un combattente, mentre gli altri no. Interessante x2.



__king george__ ha scritto:


> odio Putin dopo quello che ha fatto..non solo per solidarietà agli innocenti che ci rimettono ma volendo anche per "egoismo" in quanto ha riportato la guerra in europa


Veramente la guerra in Europa è stata riportata fin dai tempi della Jugoslavia.
E se invece parli della guerra in Ucraina, ti dimentichi che l'hanno portata gli USA con Maidan, la detronizzazione di Janukovic e il genocidio in Donbass.



__king george__ ha scritto:


> detestate gli usa? si ma non mi pare solo loro..sento parlar male dalla mattina alla sera di Europa Nato Italia ecc


La NATO è l'organizzazione con cui gli USA tengono per le palle l'Europa, per i loro porci comodi.
Se critico la politica imperialista degli USA, è del tutto normale criticare il loro "Commonwealth".
E l'UE la si critica perché un'accozzaglia di plutocrati distaccati dalla realtà, che pensano a fare sporchi interessi finanziari, mentre non hanno nemmeno la capacità e la volontà di avere una voce propria nel mondo, ma cercano invece di fottersi a vicenda. Vedasi la questione Olanda e gas.
Sull'Italia, beh, direi che la situazione politica in cui ci troviamo sia abbastanza autoesplicativa.

In tutto questo, dove sarebbe l'odio verso l'Occidente?
Io vedo solo critiche alle strutture plutocratiche di cui l'Occidente è schiavo e che lo stanno portando all'inesorabile declino economico e politico.


----------



## gabri65 (12 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Reuters:
> 
> Nella bozza UE di questa settimana possibile inserimento di un obbligo delle compagnie di fossili di ridistribuire i loro extra profitti nel 2022
> Si tratta di un contributo di "solidarietà "*
> ...



E certo, prima si intascano i soldi, e poi si redistribuiscono. Mi sembrerebbe più semplice prelevarne meno, ma chissà, durante il tragitto magari i soldi figliano.

I novelli Robin Hood di 'sta minchia. E i fessi ci credono pure.


----------



## __king george__ (12 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Io non spero perdano. Ma non spero nemmeno vincano. Non mi importa proprio nulla di un braccio di ferro tra potenze in una zona che è chiaramente sotto influenza russa.
> A me interessa solo che l'economia del mio Paese non venga dilaniata per interessi altrui, e mi arrabbio con le nostre Istituzioni perché contente di fare da servi sulla pelle degli italiani.
> Ho sempre detto che non mi interessava nulla della questione Ucraina, e infatti non sostengo le politiche di Putin. Quindi, proprio perché non le sostengo, non sostengo quelle di Biden.
> 
> ...


a parer mio il fatto che uno dica che non spera ne che perdano ne che vincano ma se ne frega non è molto edificante...visto che c'è un paese (nettamente piu forte) che ne ha invaso un'altro

ma vabè ognuno la pensi come vuole..

sul discorso del combattente tempo fa (agli inizi di questa guerra) si parlò di un'eventuale invasione ai danni nostri (per ipotesi chiaramente) e io e alcuni dicemmo che ci sembrava sacrosanto quello che facevano gli ucraini e avremmo fatto lo stesso per il nostro paese...molti però non la pensavano cosi perchè continuavano a dire che gli ucraini si dovevano arrendere...che era l'ora di cedere per limitare i danni ecc

non è che uno è rambo se difende la propria famiglia,casa,ecc...non è che è cosi eroico a mio avviso...mi stupisce che non lo pensino tutti

in jugoslavia era una "roba" interna tra di lloro..una guerra civile...qui si parla proprio di uno stato che ne invade un'altro con i carri armati...siamo tornati ai tempi piu bui...


----------



## Albijol (12 Settembre 2022)

Intanto il TTF Gas ha chiuso a 191. Bene il trend in discesa


----------



## Sam (12 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> a parer mio il fatto che uno dica che non spera ne che perdano ne che vincano ma se ne frega non è molto edificante...visto che c'è un paese (nettamente piu forte) che ne ha invaso un'altro


La Russia ha risposto ad una chiara ingerenza americana negli affari di un suo paese satellite.
Da che mondo è mondo una potenza non permette mai ad un'altra potenza di violare il suo spazio vitale.



__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma vabè ognuno la pensi come vuole..
> 
> sul discorso del combattente tempo fa (agli inizi di questa guerra) si parlò di un'eventuale invasione ai danni nostri (per ipotesi chiaramente) e io e alcuni dicemmo che ci sembrava sacrosanto quello che facevano gli ucraini e avremmo fatto lo stesso per il nostro paese...molti però non la pensavano cosi perchè continuavano a dire che gli ucraini si dovevano arrendere...che era l'ora di cedere per limitare i danni ecc


Se si voleva finire la guerra e si voleva strappare Kiev a Mosca, l'Ucraina andava resa neutrale e smilitarizzata completamente. L'ho detto a marzo e lo ripeto adesso.
Così come venne fatto per l'Austria nel '45 per evitare che finisse in una o nell'altra sfera d'influenza.
Solo così avresti garantito la pace nella zona e avresti al contempo indebolito la Russia.
Invece si è voluto alimentare la guerra e continuare con le sanzioni.
La prima serve a creare una specie di deterrente nei confronti di Pechino e della sua espansione in Asia. La seconda per indebolire l'Europa e asservirla ancora di più a Washington.



__king george__ ha scritto:


> non è che uno è rambo se difende la propria famiglia,casa,ecc...non è che è cosi eroico a mio avviso...mi stupisce che non lo pensino tutti
> 
> in jugoslavia era una "roba" interna tra di lloro..una guerra civile...qui si parla proprio di uno stato che ne invade un'altro con i carri armati...siamo tornati ai tempi piu bui...


La Jugoslavia è stata invasa dalla NATO, con crimini di guerra che non si vedevano da decenni e bombardamenti che hanno ammazzato civili.
Un'invasione ai limiti dell'illegale, considerando gli standard della politica internazionale moderna.
Non era solo una questione interna.


----------



## darden (12 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> La Russia ha risposto ad una chiara ingerenza americana negli affari di un suo paese satellite.
> Da che mondo è mondo una potenza non permette mai ad un'altra potenza di violare il suo spazio vitale.
> 
> 
> ...



Jugoslavia e Ucraina non sono per niente paragonabili, da una parte parliamo di rivolte partite dall' interno in cui un politico (dittatore dopo) ha iniziato una pulizia etnica e la Nato è intervenuta con metodi altrettanto cruenti quanto il dittatore.

Dall' altro lato l'Ucraina ovvero una nazione che Putin considerava il giardino di casa, ma quel giardino è un' altra nazione con pari diritto di esistere e di decidere liberamente cosa fare.

Aggiungo che secondo me quando una persona alla guida di una nazione si permette di dire "la Serbia è dove c'è un serbo" o "l'ucraina non ha senso di esistere sono russi" allora diventa indifendibile sotto ogni punto di vista...

Poi vabbè se l'indrottinamento spinge a difendere a spada tratta certi soggetti quello è un conto completamente diverso.


----------



## Swaitak (12 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Intanto il TTF Gas ha chiuso a 191. Bene il trend in discesa


secondo me in Olanda se la stanno facendo sotto per il possibile price cap e cercano di salvare un certo margine. Meglio così ovviamente


----------



## Sam (12 Settembre 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Jugoslavia e Ucraina non sono per niente paragonabili


Non lo sono se non conosci la Storia.
Se la conosci, sai benissimo che la questione è identica.
Paesi che compiono entrambi crimini di guerra, con un'ingerenza straniera tesa a massimizzare gli interessi economico-strategici nell'area.



darden ha scritto:


> , da una parte parliamo di rivolte partite dall' interno in cui un politico (dittatore dopo) ha iniziato una pulizia etnica e la Nato è intervenuta con metodi altrettanto cruenti quanto il dittatore.


Parli di Milosevic o di Tudjman?



darden ha scritto:


> Dall' altro lato l'Ucraina ovvero una nazione che Putin considerava il giardino di casa, ma quel giardino è un' altra nazione con pari diritto di esistere e di decidere liberamente cosa fare.


Le Nazioni non hanno pari diritti nella realpolitik. Che ci piaccia o meno. Esistono le potenze ed esistono i paesi satellite.
Questo da sempre. Il mondo ha sempre funzionato così, e non lo cambieremo certo con le chiacchiere, o con le organizzazioni fantoccio come l'ONU.
La storia dell'autodeterminazione di Wilsoniana memoria è sempre stata ipocrisia dettata dalla stessa gente che decideva governi a tavolino, creando mostri che sono crollati nel sangue.
Tra l'altro, pensare che l'Ucraina stesse decidendo liberamente di lasciare Mosca è veramente una roba fuori da ogni senso di realtà.
Zelensky è messo lì dagli USA. La Timoshenko venne messa lì dagli USA.
L'Ucraina non sta decidendo niente. Si trova solo in balia di due potenze che la stanno usando come terreno di scontro.



darden ha scritto:


> Aggiungo che secondo me quando una persona alla guida di una nazione si permette di dire "la Serbia è dove c'è un serbo" o "l'ucraina non ha senso di esistere sono russi" allora diventa indifendibile sotto ogni punto di vista...


Indifendibile? Obbiettivamente parlando ha detto solo la realtà storica delle cose.
L'Ucraina è storicamente uno Stato artificiale, come lo furono la Jugoslavia e la Cecoslovacchia. Stati che non a caso sono implosi, come qualunque Paese creato a tavolino.
Sono territori storicamente russi, abitati da gente che parla russo, completamente o principalmente, e che la stessa Russia ha creato durante l'epoca sovietica.
Ed è una realtà incontrovertibile, per quanto si cerchi di fare passare l'Ucraina come uno Stato-Nazione.
Ma ripeto: non è il nazionalismo il motivo per il quale Putin sta combattendo. C'è uno scacchiere ben più grande, e l'Ucraina, lo ripeto, è solo l'utile idiota che serve a perorare la causa.

Riguardo Milosevic, hai una visione completamente scolastica della questione.
Milosevic era un criminale serbo che faceva combattere il suo esercito contro criminali croati cruenti, sanguinari e "identitari" tanto quanto lui. In Bosnia i macellai croati hanno compiuto crimini orribili tanto quanto i serbi.
Tudjman era un criminale assassino quanto Milosevic, ma era sostenuto da parte della coalizione occidentale (Germania, fra tutte), che vedevano nell'area un potenziale bacino di interesse.
E nel mentre i serbi e i croati si sterminavano a vicenda, Milosevic e Tudjman si scambiavano armi e arricchivano i loro conti esteri, presenti soprattutto a Cipro.

Senza contare che la Jugoslavia, e l'alimentazione del nazionalismo serbo, sono state colpe degli stessi Stati che oggi hanno scatenato il conflitto in Ucraina.
La Jugoslavia non sarebbe mai dovuta nascere. Fu una precisa volontà di Washington e Londra crearla, sostenendo le pretese serbe, per ridurre l'espansionismo italiano in Dalmazia, che avrebbe osteggiato gli interessi anglo-americani nell'area.
Furono detronizzati Re, come Nicola I del Montenegro (padre della Regina d'Italia Elena) e soppressi proclami di indipendenza, per dar sfogo alla follia di Belgrado. Solo per dar fastidio a Roma.

E gli stessi che l'hanno creata, in funzione anti-italiana, sono gli stessi che l'hanno bombardata ammazzando civili innocenti.



darden ha scritto:


> Poi vabbè se l'indrottinamento spinge a difendere a spada tratta certi soggetti quello è un conto completamente diverso.


Mi fa sempre ridere il sentir parlare di indottrinamento gente che conosce la Storia solo per passare l'interrogazione a Scuola.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Settembre 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Erdogan c'ha un inflazione in casa, che altro che il 10%, comunque.



Non credo che il dittatore turco si preoccupi molto del suo popolo.


----------



## darden (13 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Non lo sono se non conosci la Storia.
> Se la conosci, sai benissimo che la questione è identica.
> Paesi che compiono entrambi crimini di guerra, con un'ingerenza straniera tesa a massimizzare gli interessi economico-strategici nell'area.
> 
> ...



Come ho detto: nella guerra di jugoslavia i crimini li fecero da entrambe le parti ed infatti entrambi furono condannati (Tudjman mi pare a posteriori ma ora non ricordo). 

Ma anche in questo caso io che sono una persona che guarda le cose in modo oggettivo senza preclusioni di fazione mi faccio la domanda: da dove è iniziato? Tutto il processo di escalation è iniziato con la politica di Milosevic ed il concetto della "Grande Serbia"

Poi ovvio è semplicistico come discorso, ma vige la regola nel mondo che ad ogni azione coincide una reazione. 



Sam ha scritto:


> Le Nazioni non hanno pari diritti nella realpolitik. Che ci piaccia o meno. Esistono le potenze ed esistono i paesi satellite.
> Questo da sempre. Il mondo ha sempre funzionato così, e non lo cambieremo certo con le chiacchiere, o con le organizzazioni fantoccio come l'ONU.
> La storia dell'autodeterminazione di Wilsoniana memoria è sempre stata ipocrisia dettata dalla stessa gente che decideva governi a tavolino, creando mostri che sono crollati nel sangue.
> Tra l'altro, pensare che l'Ucraina stesse decidendo liberamente di lasciare Mosca è veramente una roba fuori da ogni senso di realtà.
> ...



Una realtà storica forgiata al proprio interesse. l'Ucraina è uno stato che esiste da dopo la rivoluzione Russa ('17) ben prima dell'arrivo dell'URSS di cui fu fondatore e ben prima di Putin. Ovvio prima era uno stato conteso da diverse nazioni, come lo era l'Italia prima dell'unità. 

Per lo stesso principio se ignori l'autodeterminazione Ucraino dovresti ignorare quello Italiano visto che alla fine abbiamo solo 60 anni di differenza, ma abbiamo una storia contemporanea molto simile. E 60 anni in una storia di migliaia di anni sono un'inezia



Sam ha scritto:


> Riguardo Milosevic, hai una visione completamente scolastica della questione.
> Milosevic era un criminale serbo che faceva combattere il suo esercito contro criminali croati cruenti, sanguinari e "identitari" tanto quanto lui. In Bosnia i macellai croati hanno compiuto crimini orribili tanto quanto i serbi.
> Tudjman era un criminale assassino quanto Milosevic, ma era sostenuto da parte della coalizione occidentale (Germania, fra tutte), che vedevano nell'area un potenziale bacino di interesse.
> E nel mentre i serbi e i croati si sterminavano a vicenda, Milosevic e Tudjman si scambiavano armi e arricchivano i loro conti esteri, presenti soprattutto a Cipro.
> ...



Mai detto che non furono commessi dei crimini da tutte le parti (serbi, croati e bosniaci). Comunque mi sembri un pò confuso sulla nascita dei vari stati, ti faccio un pò di cronistoria:

Impero austro-ungarico --> Prima guerra mondiale e l'impero si dissolve
Regno Serbo - Croato - Sloveno e poi Regno Jugoslavo 
Invasione Italo-Tedesco-Bulgara ( si spartiscono in zone di influenza la Jugoslavia)
Fine Seconda Guerra mondiale --> Si ritorna indietro, ma sotto forma di repubblica socialista
Dire che è stata creata a tavolino un'entità che sotto una forma politica differente esisteva già è una forzatura. Era un unico stato con identità nazionale unica? No non lo era, ma una loro scelta quella di mettersi insieme post Prima Guerra Mondiale. La conseguenza è che post-invasione si è tornati alla forma più vicina ad uno status quo.



Sam ha scritto:


> Mi fa sempre ridere il sentir parlare di indottrinamento gente che conosce la Storia solo per passare l'interrogazione a Scuola.



Mi sa che hai sbagliato proprio persona, ma ci sta visto che non ti ho mai visto scrivere un "secondo me" oppure un "io penso" ma solo "scienza infusa" dall'alto della tua conoscenza della verità.


Comunque lascio perdere l'OT, prima di essere ammoniti..


----------



## Albijol (13 Settembre 2022)

TTF Dutch Gas a 182...sempre più in basso.


----------



## Sam (13 Settembre 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Come ho detto: nella guerra di jugoslavia i crimini li fecero da entrambe le parti ed infatti entrambi furono condannati (Tudjman mi pare a posteriori ma ora non ricordo).
> 
> Ma anche in questo caso io che sono una persona che guarda le cose in modo oggettivo senza preclusioni di fazione mi faccio la domanda: da dove è iniziato? Tutto il processo di escalation è iniziato con la politica di Milosevic ed il concetto della "Grande Serbia"
> 
> Poi ovvio è semplicistico come discorso, ma vige la regola nel mondo che ad ogni azione coincide una reazione.


È iniziato tutto dalla creazione della stessa Jugoslavia, che è sempre stata una pentola a pressione fin dalla sua stessa nascita, con contrasti interni storici, tra i croati che volevano l'indipendenza, visto che il Regno di Croazia e Slavonia esisteva all'interno della realtà Austro-Ungarica.



darden ha scritto:


> Una realtà storica forgiata al proprio interesse. l'Ucraina è uno stato che esiste da dopo la rivoluzione Russa ('17) ben prima dell'arrivo dell'URSS di cui fu fondatore e ben prima di Putin. Ovvio prima era uno stato conteso da diverse nazioni, come lo era l'Italia prima dell'unità.


L'Ucraina del '17 non era riconosciuta da nessuno, e non era nemmeno uno Stato-Nazione.
Dire che l'Ucraina esisteva dal '17 è come dire che esiste la Padania.



darden ha scritto:


> Per lo stesso principio se ignori l'autodeterminazione Ucraino dovresti ignorare quello Italiano visto che alla fine abbiamo solo 60 anni di differenza, ma abbiamo una storia contemporanea molto simile. E 60 anni in una storia di migliaia di anni sono un'inezia


L'Unità d'Italia è stato un gioco fra potenze, infatti.
La Gran Bretagna voleva inizialmente armare il Regno delle Due Sicilie, ma dopo che Napoli non accettò le condizioni di Londra, armarono i Savoia.
E lo fecero in chiave anti-austriaca e anti-francese, in quanto, secondo la tradizionale logica britannica dell'equilibrio, bisognava creare un altro Stato forte nel Mediterraneo, per controbilanciare la potenza francese e quella austriaca.
Ma al contempo bisognava contenere l'espansione dello stesso nuovo Stato forte, per evitare che l'equilibrio diventasse precario. Per questo sostennero i Savoia, ma allo stesso tempo sostennero successivamente la politica francese in Tunisia.
Per questo sostennero l'Italia nelle rivendicazioni su Trento, Trieste e la Dalmazia, ma si accordarono in parallelo con i Serbi per l'assegnazione della stessa Dalmazia.

C'è tanta storiografia che parla di tutto questo. Ma davvero tanta.



darden ha scritto:


> Mai detto che non furono commessi dei crimini da tutte le parti (serbi, croati e bosniaci). Comunque mi sembri un pò confuso sulla nascita dei vari stati, ti faccio un pò di cronistoria:
> 
> Impero austro-ungarico --> Prima guerra mondiale e l'impero si dissolve
> Regno Serbo - Croato - Sloveno e poi Regno Jugoslavo
> ...


Io sono confuso o sei tu che non sai di cosa parli?
Il Regno dei Serbi Croati e Sloveni NON fu affatto una scelta. Qui dimostri che della situazione Jugoslava non ne sai praticamente nulla e parli per sentito dire.

Gli sloveni volevano l'indipendenza perché erano sempre stati una popolazione dominata da altri e sotto il controllo della Cisleitania.

I croati erano un regno ai tempi dell'Impero Austro-Ungarico sotto la Corona di Santo Stefano, e volevano diventare uno Stato sovrano. Non a caso gli Ustascia faranno leva proprio sul nazionalismo e sull'indipendenza, e chiederanno all'Asse di diventare uno Stato a sé nel nuovo assetto balcanico. E sempre non a caso nello Stato Indipendente di Croazia gli venne assegnata anche l'attuale Bosnia-Erzegovina, che da sempre è un pallino di Zagabria. E lo sarà anche durante i crimini da loro compiuti nelle guerre jugoslave degli anni '90.

La Macedonia è abitata da bulgari. Lo stesso macedone è un dialetto bulgaro. Per quello la Bulgaria cercò quei territori sia durante la Seconda Guerra Balcanica che durante la Seconda Guerra Mondiale.

Il Montenegro era uno Stato sovrano la cui indipendenza e la Corona gli venne strappata dal Capo per darla a Belgrado. Note furono le proteste di Nicola I del Montenegro, che continuerà a rivendicare il titolo di Re fino alla morte.

Subito dopo la fine della Prima Guerra Mondiale, sloveni, croati e i serbi di Bosnia e di Erzegovina si unirono nel Consiglio di Sloveni, Croati e Serbi per decidere della formazione statale da assumere. Ma non avranno alcun riconoscimento e sostegno internazionale, che invece era puntato sul Regno di Serbia e sulla sua volontà annessionista.
Sotto pressione internazionale il Consiglio verrà sciolto e il loro Stato inesistente si dovrà unire con il Regno di Serbia, nel Regno dei Serbi Croati e Sloveni, che prenderà poi il nome di Jugoslavia.

In nessuno di quei regni c'era la volontà di unirsi al Regno di Serbia il cui nazionalismo prevedeva l'unione arbitraria di tutti i popoli slavi sotto la sua corona. E persino dopo la Seconda Guerra Mondiale, le tensioni fra le nazionalità saliranno alle stelle, e solo la politica di equilibrio di Tito calmerà gli animi, facendo leva sull'esaltazione della forza dei partigiani jugoslavi e sul culto della personalità.

Morto Tito, tutte le tensioni nazionaliste e la volontà di indipendenza tornarono alla ribalta.

La Jugoslavia non è mai stato un paese distrutto per la volontà nazionalista di Milosevic, ma uno Stato artificiale nato ad uso e consumo di Londra e Washington, con la compiacenza francese. Una pentola in costante pressione pronta ad esplodere.
Milosevic è stato solo la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso. Il pretesto per dare il via alla disgregazione di uno Stato artificiale che non sarebbe nemmeno dovuto nascere.



darden ha scritto:


> Mi sa che hai sbagliato proprio persona, ma ci sta visto che non ti ho mai visto scrivere un "secondo me" oppure un "io penso" ma solo "scienza infusa" dall'alto della tua conoscenza della verità.
> 
> 
> Comunque lascio perdere l'OT, prima di essere ammoniti..


Qui non si parla di verità, ma di Storia. Quindi se mi vieni a dire che scelsero liberamente di unirsi in un unico grande Stato slavo allora stai asserendo il falso. Falso che di fatto non coincide nemmeno sulle motivazioni nazionaliste che spinsero al disastro in Jugoslavia.


----------



## vota DC (13 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> a parer mio il fatto che uno dica che non spera ne che perdano ne che vincano ma se ne frega non è molto edificante...visto che c'è un paese (nettamente piu forte) che ne ha invaso un'altro
> 
> ma vabè ognuno la pensi come vuole..
> 
> ...


Nel 2009 la Georgia è stata invasa dalla Russia per motivi molto simili per cui la Jugoslavia è stata bombardata. Non c'erano minoranze russe ma minoranze amiche della Russia come lo sono i kosovari per gli Usa (poi mica tanto amici: sono narcotrafficanti doppiogiochisti spesso in contatto con jihadisti). Solo che la Georgia è stata invasa e non solo bombardata e quasi un quinto è stato annesso. Né Bush e neppure Obama hanno fiatato.
Negli anni 90 la Russia di Eltsin e l'Ucraina hanno invaso la Moldavia e annesso un pezzetto.
Nel 2014 i compagni di malefatte dei russi, cioè gli ucraini hanno litigato con i loro padroni che si sono annessi le Crimea e sono partite sanzioni mai viste.
Tuttora ci sono pezzi di Romania sotto controllo ucraino ma abitati dai russi.
Questo per fare capire che gli "amici" ucraini trattano i russi meglio degli altri europei. E continuano a buttare fuori di casa le minoranze romene, ungheresi e polacche per fare spazio ai russi.....pure ora durante l'invasione.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Settembre 2022)

L' Azerbaijan ha iniziato una guerra contro l'armenia . Immagino che ora metteremo l'embargo anche al loro gas. 
​


----------



## Swaitak (13 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L' Azerbaijan ha iniziato una guerra contro l'armenia . Immagino che ora metteremo l'embargo anche al loro gas.
> ​


dobbiamo proteggere il nostro alleato Erdocan


----------



## __king george__ (13 Settembre 2022)

nel frattempo pare che Putin abbia licenziato l'ennesimo generale assunto peraltro poche settimane fa

la causa sarebbe ovviamente i territori che sono stati riconquistati dagli ucraini


----------



## pazzomania (13 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> nel frattempo pare che Putin abbia licenziato l'ennesimo generale assunto peraltro poche settimane fa
> 
> la causa sarebbe ovviamente i territori che sono stati riconquistati dagli ucraini


Putin dovrebbe ritirarsi e chiedere scusa.
Anzi, si potrebbe ritirare ed usare qualche supercazzola per non fare la figura dello sconfitto, gliela lasceremmo fare e amen.

Anche se vanno avanti, cosa pensa accadrà?

Il popolo ucraino non vuole essere russo, come si aspettavano alcuni dei suo ANAListi.

Vuole radere l' Ucraina al suolo? E poi?

Vuole che cada il Governo di Piotr e poi metterci i suoi fantocci?
Sarebbe il caos per anni e anni.

Si è infilato in un pantano che non sa nemmeno lui....


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L' Azerbaijan ha iniziato una guerra contro l'armenia . Immagino che ora metteremo l'embargo anche al loro gas.
> ​



Come vedi hanno fatto tutti finta di niente  
Un mondo di ipocriti


----------



## __king george__ (13 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Putin dovrebbe ritirarsi e chiedere scusa.
> Anzi, si potrebbe ritirare ed usare qualche supercazzola per non fare la figura dello sconfitto, gliela lasceremmo fare e amen.
> 
> Anche se vanno avanti, cosa pensa accadrà?
> ...


vogliono talmente essere russi che che ci sono persino orde di ucraini che erano emigrati in altri paesi che tornano indietro a rischio di morire pur di non cedere la loro terra  

per quanto razionalmente potrebbe filare il discorso che se ti arrendi ci saranno 10 morti mentre se continui 100 il punto è che tutti gli ucraini sanno che se perdono la loro terra oggi non la riavranno MAI

si fa presto a parlare da fuori..ma da dentro è un'altra cosa...se perdono l'ucraina in questa guerra per riaverla passeranno secoli..e per molti di loro è meglio la morte


----------



## pazzomania (13 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> vogliono talmente essere russi che che ci sono persino orde di ucraini che erano emigrati in altri paesi che tornano indietro a rischio di morire pur di non cedere la loro terra
> 
> per quanto razionalmente potrebbe filare il discorso che se ti arrendi ci saranno 10 morti mentre se continui 100 il punto è che tutti gli ucraini sanno che se perdono la loro terra oggi non la riavranno MAI
> 
> si fa presto a parlare da fuori..ma da dentro è un'altra cosa...se perdono l'ucraina in questa guerra per riaverla passeranno secoli..e per molti di loro è meglio la morte


Beh ma è normale.

La Russia fa vivere nella mediocrità i propri cittadini ( PIL dell' Italia, spese militari triple, con 2,5 volte i nostri abitanti) , figurati se prendesse sotto la propria ala gli Ucraini che fine farebbero.

Magari gli ucraini se entrano nell' UE qualcosa si pigliano per migliorare il loro tenore di vita, penso la loro ambizione sia quella.


----------



## Albijol (13 Settembre 2022)

Secondo Goldman Sachs il prezzo del gas scenderà a 100 euro al Mwh nel primo trimestre del 2023


----------



## pazzomania (13 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Secondo Goldman Sachs il prezzo del gas scenderà a 100 euro al Mwh nel primo trimestre del 2023


Ancora troppo caro.

Se non ricordo male eravamo sui 50/60/70 un anno e mezzo fa.

Ma credo che non rivedremo più quei prezzi senza gas russo.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Secondo Goldman Sachs il prezzo del gas scenderà a 100 euro al Mwh nel primo trimestre del 2023


noi nel giro di un paio di anni ci riprenderemo loro (la russia) avrà decenni da incubo

Putin non morirà di vecchiaia..e non per mano occidentale..di questo sono abbastanza sicuro


----------



## Albijol (13 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ancora troppo caro.
> 
> Se non ricordo male eravamo sui 50/60/70 un anno e mezzo fa.
> 
> Ma credo che non rivedremo più quei prezzi senza gas russo.



Sì ancora caro, prima della chiusura del gasdotto russo che passava per la Polonia a luglio 2021 il prezzo non ha mai superato i 30 euro al Mwh. Ma meglio che i 300 euro al Mwh di qualche settimana fa


----------



## pazzomania (13 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Sì ancora caro, prima della chiusura del gasdotto russo che passava per la Polonia a luglio 2021 il prezzo non ha mai superato i 30 euro al Mwh. Ma meglio che i 300 euro al Mwh di qualche settimana fa


Beh chiaro, meglio una cannuccia che un tronco in c....


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> a parer mio il fatto che uno dica che non spera ne che perdano ne che vincano ma se ne frega non è molto edificante...visto che c'è un paese (nettamente piu forte) che ne ha invaso un'altro
> 
> ma vabè ognuno la pensi come vuole..
> 
> ...


Fatemi capire.. quindi UE/ Nato che ha distrutto la Libia va bene, perché non è in Europa? con il giornalista esportato in America per aver fatto uscire informazioni.. tra cui intercettazioni della Clinton e i francesi che andavano la per le risorse e non fare nascere la moneta africana che voleva Gheddafi!? fatemi capire please! 

Ah a noi dicevano " eeeee un dittatoreeee " 
mi sembra famigliare a voi no! ?


----------



## vota DC (13 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> vogliono talmente essere russi che che ci sono persino orde di ucraini che erano emigrati in altri paesi che tornano indietro a rischio di morire pur di non cedere la loro terra
> 
> per quanto razionalmente potrebbe filare il discorso che se ti arrendi ci saranno 10 morti mentre se continui 100 il punto è che tutti gli ucraini sanno che se perdono la loro terra oggi non la riavranno MAI
> 
> si fa presto a parlare da fuori..ma da dentro è un'altra cosa...se perdono l'ucraina in questa guerra per riaverla passeranno secoli..e per molti di loro è meglio la morte


Ma dove sta il problema? In massa a fianco dei tedeschi così come erano in massa a fianco dei russi poco dopo. Il fatto che ci siano "ucraini" (Zelensky nato in URSS che parla russo e ha fortissimo accento se cerca di parlare ucraino sembra un sudtirolese che fa la guerra agli austriaci) al potere significa che nelle loro zone controllate avranno tanti pronti a combattere per poi cambiare schieramento il giorno stesso che cambia confine come è già avvenuto in Crimea.


----------



## Andris (14 Settembre 2022)

*Landini, segretario CGIL, in diretta dal tg1 di pranzo:*

*"Bisogna aumentare i redditi, poi una riforma fiscale come si deve ma siamo contrari alla flat tax.*

*Un grande paese industriale come l'Italia deve essere autonomo sull'energia, sfruttiamo quello che abbiamo: sole, acqua, vento"*



P.S.

prima di rispondere tenete presente il suo titolo di studio: licenza media inferiore, come tanti suoi amici sindacalisti
non è colpa sua se pensa davvero che l'Italia possa avere autarchia energetica usando solo le rinnovabili


----------



## gabri65 (14 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Landini, segretario CGIL, in diretta dal tg1 di pranzo:*
> 
> *"Bisogna aumentare i redditi, poi una riforma fiscale come si deve ma siamo contrari alla flat tax.*
> 
> ...



Il problema è che c'è gente con titoli di studio superiori che va dietro a 'ste fesserie colossali.


----------



## Shmuk (14 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Landini, segretario CGIL, in diretta dal tg1 di pranzo:*
> 
> *"Bisogna aumentare i redditi, poi una riforma fiscale come si deve ma siamo contrari alla flat tax.*
> 
> ...



L_'Italia è un paese ricco di sole, quindi sembra più ragionevole investire nell'energia solare” ”*L'Italia non è un buon posto per costruire centrali nucleari: Sono scettico*”

L'ha detta un Premio Nobel per la fisica._


----------



## Andris (14 Settembre 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> L_'Italia è un paese ricco di sole, quindi sembra più ragionevole investire nell'energia solare” ”*L'Italia non è un buon posto per costruire centrali nucleari: Sono scettico*”
> 
> L'ha detta un Premio Nobel per la fisica._


un conto è investire e siamo tutti d'accordo, ben altro raggiungere l'autonomia solo con le rinnovabili


----------



## Swaitak (14 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Landini, segretario CGIL, in diretta dal tg1 di pranzo:*
> 
> *"Bisogna aumentare i redditi, poi una riforma fiscale come si deve ma siamo contrari alla flat tax.*
> 
> ...


Facendo 2 calcoli,
supponendo di sostituire metà della produzione annua di energia elettrica da fonti fossili col fotovoltaico,
ci vogliono 566 impianti, come quello di T.roia (foggia) , il più grande d'Italia secondo Edison.
Il parco si estende per 1,5 km^2 , quindi in totale servirebbero 850 km^2 collocati da Campania in giù. Si può fare, si può fare anche via mare .
Io vedo il tempo come un problema grosso, sia per la costruzione degli impianti, che per recuperare miliardi di moduli fotovoltaici che da qualche parte devono saltare fuori (a quanto pare una gigafactory puo arrivare alla produzione di 3GW di moduli all'anno).
Poi ci saranno altri problemi, e ok.
Da non sottovolature l'importanza di avere una fonte di energia stabile, che funzioni h24 e non suscettibile di fasce orarie e fenomeni meteo.


----------



## __king george__ (14 Settembre 2022)

in Russia aumenta il malumore verso Putin

presumo i terreni riconquistati dall'ucraina abbiano avuto un peso

comunque alla fine non aveva del tutto vaneggiato Zelensky quando aveva parlato di agosto...una controffensiva forte è arrivata davvero..probabilmente è partita ad agosto e poi si sono visti i frutti ora


----------



## Alkampfer (14 Settembre 2022)




----------



## Albijol (14 Settembre 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> L_'Italia è un paese ricco di sole, quindi sembra più ragionevole investire nell'energia solare” ”*L'Italia non è un buon posto per costruire centrali nucleari: Sono scettico*”
> 
> L'ha detta un Premio Nobel per la fisica._



È pieno di premi Nobel che sparano idiozie. Tra l'altro fa l esempio di Cernobyl quando con le centrali attuali è impossibile che avvenga quel tipo di incidente


----------



## Albijol (14 Settembre 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 3286



Provato a spegnere il fuoco appena messa la pasta, la pasta si cuoce ma fa pietà.


----------



## Alkampfer (14 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Provato a spegnere il fuoco appena messa la pasta, la pasta si cuoce ma fa pietà.


io siccome sono complottista novacchese, ho preso una stufa a legna 3 anni fa , e una termocucina recuperata ultrausata a zero euri.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Provato a spegnere il fuoco appena messa la pasta, la pasta si cuoce ma fa pietà.



Facevo già sti esperimenti quando Piotr era ancora un attore comico  

E' difficilissimo farla uscire bene cosi


----------



## Albijol (14 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Facevo già sti esperimenti quando Piotr era ancora un attore comico
> 
> E' difficilissimo farla uscire bene cosi



Viene "farinosa" e cambia anche la consistenza. Che se la mangino Parisi e Bressanini


----------



## gabri65 (14 Settembre 2022)

Attendo trepidante che si cavalchi l'onda ideologica della nuova "dieta mediterranea" senza gas, con il chiaro intento di fare il lavaggio del cervello alle persone e convincerle che stiamo meglio così.

Ovviamente con i mega-chef stipendiati da chi di dovere, con strade spianate verso la politica. Altro che i vairologi.

"La pasta è più digeribile senza la cottura standard con il gas."
"Esalta le qualità nutritive."
"Nuovi sapori mai sperimentati prima."
"Fa bene e basta."


----------



## pazzomania (14 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Viene "farinosa" e cambia anche la consistenza. Che se la mangino Parisi e Bressanini



Penso sia importante la padella, non è mica semplice mantenere almeno 80° per dieci minuti senza alimentazione.
Comunque porterebbe ad un risparmio di 2 o 3 euro mensili facendo la pasta sia a pranzo che a cena.

Non vale mica tanto la pena, se l' obbiettivo è quello.


----------



## Swaitak (14 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Attendo trepidante che si cavalchi l'onda ideologica della nuova "dieta mediterranea" senza gas, con il chiaro intento di fare il lavaggio del cervello alle persone e convincerle che stiamo meglio così.
> 
> Ovviamente con i mega-chef stipendiati da chi di dovere, con strade spianate verso la politica. Altro che i vairologi.
> 
> ...


ho gia visto servizi alla studio aperto, sui nuovissimi menù a crudo dei ristoranti


----------



## pazzomania (14 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ho gia visto servizi alla studio aperto, sui nuovissimi menù a crudo dei ristoranti


A crudo non mangio manco l' estate con 100 gradi 
Non mi da soddisfazione, non so perchè.


----------



## gabri65 (14 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ho gia visto servizi alla studio aperto, sui nuovissimi menù a crudo dei ristoranti



Chiaro.

Vedrai, uscirà fuori che è da circa 2 milioni di anni che stiamo sbagliando a cuocere i cibi, la scoperta del fuoco è un'altra roba da boomer.

Anzi, è proprio roba fascista (la fiamma sul logo, eheheh).


----------



## __king george__ (14 Settembre 2022)

Zelensky a Izyum (la città liberata) ha innalzato la bandiera ucraina

alcune frasi dal discorso tenuto: "*Grazie a tutti voi *(ai militari) *per aver liberato la città dal nemico.Forse è possibile fare il lavaggio del cervello in televisione ad alcune persone ma è impossibile farlo con gli ucraini. Oggi quando guardiamo in alto cerchiamo solo una cosa:la bandiera ucraina,e cosi sarà in ogni città o villaggio dell'Ucraina. Avanti verso la vittoria"*

Poi ha osservato un minuto di silenzio per i caduti che hanno dato la vita per salvare il paese


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2022)

*Auto di Zelensky si scontra con un'auto privata, ferite non gravi per il presidente ucraino mentre il conducente dell'auto privata portato via in ambulanza


Ansa*


fiuuuuuu, mai così vicini alla terza guerra mondiale altro che missili di Cuba e URSS
giustamente il presidente strafatto ha un'autista della stessa pasta che fa autoscontro, la protezione USA non può nulla


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2022)

*Agenzia di rating Fitch per l'Italia 2023 passa da +1,9 di previsione crescita a -0,7% di recessione

Agi*


daranno la colpa a Meloni invece che a Draghi...


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2022)

*Diviersi paesi membri sono contrari all'introduzione di una norma per tassare gli extra profitti.*

*Secondo Von der Leyen si potrebbero avere addirittura 140 miliardi*


----------



## Sam (15 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Agenzia di rating Fitch per l'Italia 2023 passa da +1,9 di previsione crescita a -0,7% di recessione
> 
> Agi*
> 
> ...


Eh, ma sai: l’Ucraina, Putin, le badanti, il COVIDDI con la variante Centaurus…

Draghi, l’uomo dei miracoli, del governo dei migliori e della credibilità internazionale elevata, non ci poteva fare niente.


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2022)

*Il Messaggero:*

*Tagli alla corrente elettrica paradossalmente danneggiano più i consumatori attenti alla sostenibilità

Circa 1 milione di famiglie che hanno sostituito le caldaie e i fornelli a gas con pompe di calore e piastre a induzione elettriche, hanno anche acqua calda grazie all'elettricità.*

*Si rischia di interrompere beni primari come riscaldamento e acqua calda*


----------



## Alkampfer (15 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Il Messaggero:*
> 
> *Tagli alla corrente elettrica paradossalmente danneggiano più i consumatori attenti alla sostenibilità
> 
> ...


ma speriamo


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2022)

*Yankees abbandonano l'Europa al suo destino*

*Financial Times:*

*Produzione USA di gas e petrolio già al massimo, fatto ricorso alla riserva come non mai.
Non sono previste nuove piattaforme di perforazione.

Impossibile impedire la crisi invernale in Europa*


#graziedrago


----------



## Albijol (15 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Il Messaggero:*
> 
> *Tagli alla corrente elettrica paradossalmente danneggiano più i consumatori attenti alla sostenibilità
> 
> ...



Verissimo, è una follia. Un disincentivo all elettrificazione


----------



## Swaitak (15 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Il Messaggero:*
> 
> *Tagli alla corrente elettrica paradossalmente danneggiano più i consumatori attenti alla sostenibilità
> 
> ...


per come la vedo io e per come ce l'hanno raccontata finora, è solo un disturbo per un consumatore NORMALE.
Andare a tagliare il picco massimo di potenza non fa risparmiare un bel niente, gli elettrodomestici a regime non raggiungono la potenza massima hanno un picco all'accensione poi vanno a regime consumando meno (per esempio un frigorifero, un forno con termostato).
Cosa voglio dire, mediamente impegnamo una potenza di 1500-2000 W su 3000 disponibili? 
Tagliando da 3000 a 2700 W (il 10%) impegnerò sempre la stessa potenza durante la giornata,
il lato negativo è che se vado ad accendere il Phon (potenza media di 1000W) per quei 5-10 minuti in cui mi serve, mi fa saltare il contatore..
Discorso diverso per gli spreconi che tengono 10 televisori e lampadine accese pur abitando da soli.
Ps: spero non mi leggano ai piani alti, altrimenti tagliano fino a 1,5 kW e siamo morti


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Verissimo, è una follia. Un disincentivo all elettrificazione



Forse è una follia avere tutto, ma proprio tutto elettrico


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Auto di Zelensky si scontra con un'auto privata, ferite non gravi per il presidente ucraino mentre il conducente dell'auto privata portato via in ambulanza
> 
> 
> Ansa*
> ...



Madò davvero... se questo tira le cuoia, anche solo perché inciampa su una cacca di cane, ci svegliamo la mattina con un deserto fuori dalle porte di casa.


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2022)

*per la prima volta dopo due anni e mezzo di covid il presidente a vita Xi Jinping va all'estero, cosa proibita tuttora ai cittadini cinesi se non per specifici motivi*
*Partecipa al summit orientale di Samarcanda, dove incontrerà anche Putin*

*Il Kazakistan possiede il 40% delle riserve mondiali di uranio ed è lontano dall'influenza di Washington

l'Iran ha firmato il suo ingresso e dall'anno prossimo saranno 9 i paesi alleati nell'area asiatica: Russia, Cina, India, Kazakistan, Kirghizistan, Tagikistan, Uzbekistan, Pakistan, Iran*


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2022)

*Lukashenko fa uno spot dove taglia la legna del bosco e promette di aiutare gli "amici" europei

"Non vi lasceremo al freddo"*







grazie Batka


----------



## gabri65 (15 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Lukashenko fa uno spot dove taglia la legna del bosco e promette di aiutare gli "amici" europei
> 
> "Non vi lasceremo al freddo"*



Fanno bene a percularci. Guarda te a che livelli siamo, altro che scemi del villaggio, ci meritiamo questo e altro.


----------



## Shmuk (15 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Fanno bene a percularci. Guarda te a che livelli siamo, altro che scemi del villaggio, ci meritiamo questo e altro.



Un pò di educazione "siberiana" ci farà bene alla fine, dico sul serio.


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2022)

spettacolare l'articolo di ieri su La Verità sulla Germania che boccia il tetto al gas russo, perche ce l'ha già grazie ad accordi durante i governi Merkel.
ci sono le mappe con i costi molto più bassi di quelli sostenuti dall'Italia per esempio


----------



## gabri65 (15 Settembre 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Un pò di educazione "siberiana" ci farà bene alla fine, dico sul serio.



Ma guarda, non ho nessuna paura a dire che mi piacerebbe vedere la gente crepare assiderata.

Compreso me, eh. Cercherò di resistere, ma verrò ripagato dalla soddisfazione di assistere a scene di delirio, con la gente che piange, la stessa gente che supporta questa follia distruttiva.

Ma capirlo a quel punto ormai sarà inutile.


----------



## Zanc9 (15 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Forse è una follia avere tutto, ma proprio tutto elettrico


Perchè?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2022)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Perchè?


Perché è uno spreco di energia incredibile avere tutto elettrico.

Se tutti avessero veramente tutto elettrico, macchina e tutto, non sarebbe minimamente sostenibile manco con la creazione di centrali nucleari a manetta. La rete salta per aria.

Già negli USA hanno avuto problemi in California con la corrente, tanto che chiedono ai cittadini di ridurre i consumi e di non ricaricare le auto elettriche in determinati orari.


Tra l'altro trovo ridicolo per dire avere il piano a induzione che usa un sacco di energia per scaldare l'acqua della pasta, quando basta una fiammella miserabile per avere lo stesso risultato di centinaia di watt di potenza.

Da quando è aumentata la corrente a dismisura sto usando solo il piano cottura a gas con padelle e stampi particolari che fanno anche da forno e sono rimasto sorpreso dalla resa e dalla cottura perfetta che hanno, con una quantità veramente ridicola di uso gas. La quantità di energia usata a confronto con gli apparecchi elettrici è impietosa proprio.


Si parla tanto di ecologia e tutto, per poi progettare di costruire centrali nucleari a manetta per scaldare una padella? E' uno spreco assurdo.

La corrente va usata per cosa serie.

Oltre a tutto questo poi bisogna considerare i periodi di crisi come questo che come vedi portano ulteriori problemi in più da risolvere, avere un minimo di diversificazione porta a ridurre i problemi. 

Come abbiamo visto quest'anno poi, basta anche un periodo di siccità elevato per avere problemi nella produzione di corrente, quindi è bene che l'energia elettrica venga utilizzata per le cose fondamentali e non per ricaricare il SUV ibrido da un milione di tonnellate o cuocere la pasta.


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Settembre 2022)

Dal vertice di Samarcanda si vede un uomo pesantemente prostrato in Putin e un celeste imperatore ancora in forma ma lontano parente del dominatore del mondo wannabe di 3-4 anni in Xi.
Mala tempora currunt per il nuovo ordine eurasiatico... e io ovviamente apprezzo


----------



## Albijol (15 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Perché è uno spreco di energia incredibile avere tutto elettrico.
> 
> Se tutti avessero veramente tutto elettrico, macchina e tutto, non sarebbe minimamente sostenibile manco con la creazione di centrali nucleari a manetta. La rete salta per aria.
> 
> ...



Posso assicurarti che la fiammella del gas costa


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Posso assicurarti che la fiammella del gas costa



Io posso assicurarti di no.

35 euro di bolletta del gas di due giorni fa a conferma.

Ciò che consuma davvero è il riscaldamento


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2022)

Aggiungo anche che mia nonna fino al giorno in cui è morta (4 anni fa) viveva in una casa col bombolone per il gas da attaccare alla cucina, bombola da tipo 20/30 euro che gli durava mesi!

Per questo rido quando un premio nobel parla di risparmio per la pasta cotta a fuoco spento. E' una presa per il culo immane, la fiammella del gas ha un consumo infimo.


----------



## Swaitak (15 Settembre 2022)

*Il Parlamento Europeo ha approvato il rapporto in cui l'Ungheria viene definita come un 
''autocrazia elettorale"che minaccia i valori fondanti dell'Ue. 
Il Parlamanto ha chiesto l'attivazione delle misure previste dall'articolo 7 dei trattati europei.*


----------



## Swaitak (15 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Il Parlamento Europeo ha approvato il rapporto in cui l'Ungheria viene definita come un
> ''autocrazia elettorale"che minaccia i valori fondanti dell'Ue.
> Il Parlamanto ha chiesto l'attivazione delle misure previste dall'articolo 7 dei trattati europei.*


ci stiamo portando disordini in casa?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (15 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Il Parlamento Europeo ha approvato il rapporto in cui l'Ungheria viene definita come un
> ''autocrazia elettorale"che minaccia i valori fondanti dell'Ue.
> Il Parlamanto ha chiesto l'attivazione delle misure previste dall'articolo 7 dei trattati europei.*


E niente... A questo pattume eu non gli andrà mai giù che ci sia qualcuno che non vota come vogliono loro... "autocrazia elettorale", ma che idiozia è?


----------



## darden (15 Settembre 2022)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> E niente... A questo pattume eu non gli andrà mai giù che ci sia qualcuno che non vota come vogliono loro... "autocrazia elettorale", ma che idiozia è?


Al netto della motivazione che è tutta da capire. 

Tu fai parte di un gruppo di persone con un regolamente chiaro e delle idee comuni firmate nel momento in cui sei entrato in quel gruppo, se quel gruppo a un certo punto pensa che tu non rispetti le regole e la maggioranza decide di farti fuori. Quale è il problema?

Qui il tema è: L'ungheria vuole stare in UE e seguire quello che si decide tutti insieme, o vuole fare come gli pare? (ad esempio come sulle sanzioni) 

L'articolo 7 è abbastanza chiaro se i 2/3 pensano che tu violi diritti/libertà/democrazia ti tolgono il diritto di voto in consiglio e non puoi più influenza o boicottare tematiche.


----------



## Swaitak (15 Settembre 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Al netto della motivazione che è tutta da capire.
> 
> Tu fai parte di un gruppo di persone con un regolamente chiaro e delle idee comuni firmate nel momento in cui sei entrato in quel gruppo, se quel gruppo a un certo punto pensa che tu non rispetti le regole e la maggioranza decide di farti fuori. Quale è il problema?
> 
> ...


attendiamo le motivazioni, perche sull'embargo del petrolio ricordo (ma non ne sono certo) una concessione ai paesi più esposti tipo l'Ungheria, e sulle altre decisioni tipo il price cap c'è pure la Germania ad ostacolare.. vediamo se è un tentativo di proporre la votazione senza unanimità, o c'è dell'altro che non ha a che fare con la guerra.
La sensazione è che ad oriente siano deboli per storia e natura, noi invece ci stiamo disgregando


----------



## __king george__ (15 Settembre 2022)

ma quindi alla fine della fiera cosa è uscito da questo incontro tra Putin e ping pong? hanno deciso finalmente di unirsi per sconfiggere l'occidente o al solito la cina ha fatto un mucchio di chiacchere ma di concreto Vladimiro si deve attaccare al c...?


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma quindi alla fine della fiera cosa è uscito da questo incontro tra Putin e ping pong? hanno deciso finalmente di unirsi per sconfiggere l'occidente o al solito la cina ha fatto un mucchio di chiacchere ma di concreto Vladimiro si deve attaccare al c...?


Il senso è che il pirla moscovita è un socio di minoranza praticamente commissariato dai cinesi e Xi gli ha detto di attaccarsi al c e tirare.


----------



## __king george__ (15 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Il senso è che il pirla moscovita è un socio di minoranza praticamente commissariato dai cinesi* e Xi gli ha detto di attaccarsi al c e tirare.*


ecco appunto..come sempre da 6 mesi a questa parte


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma quindi alla fine della fiera cosa è uscito da questo incontro tra Putin e ping pong? hanno deciso finalmente di unirsi per sconfiggere l'occidente o al solito la cina ha fatto un mucchio di chiacchere ma di concreto Vladimiro si deve attaccare al c...?


Io non riderei sai ? perché noi e usa 
siamo qualcosa di peggio di socio di minoranza


----------



## __king george__ (16 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Io non riderei sai ? perché noi e usa
> siamo qualcosa di peggio di socio di minoranza


beh se permetti è un pò diversa la cosa...noi non siamo la seconda (o terza) potenza mondiale come è (o dovrebbe) considerata la Russia

e soprattutto non invadiamo paesi ad minchiam e poi andiamo a elemosinare alleanze...


----------



## Albijol (16 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Io posso assicurarti di no.
> 
> 35 euro di bolletta del gas di due giorni fa a conferma.
> 
> Ciò che consuma davvero è il riscaldamento



Sono sicuro che la fiammella del gas costa più di un fuoco a induzione. Io per fare la pasta contatore alla mano consumo circa 0.3 mc di gas. Col gas a 2 euro al metro cubo, spenderei circa 60 centesimi, non poco.


----------



## vota DC (16 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Dal vertice di Samarcanda si vede un uomo pesantemente prostrato in Putin e un celeste imperatore ancora in forma ma lontano parente del dominatore del mondo wannabe di 3-4 anni in Xi.
> Mala tempora currunt per il nuovo ordine eurasiatico... e io ovviamente apprezzo


A me sembra un rapporto stile USA -Regno Unito durante l'ultima guerra mondiale. 
Lo schieramento occidentale è invece molto più simile al vecchio patto di Varsavia perché gli europei hanno abdicato e gli americani sono obbligati ad essere fisicamente presente ovunque.

Poi assurda la partecipazione contemporanea di India e Pakistan: sarebbe come se Israele partecipasse assieme alla Palestina a un vertice contro gli Usa. La politica estera di Biden è vomitevole. Tra l'altro nemmeno rispetta la dottrina Monroe con paesi sudamericani che dopo la guerra si sono avvicinati la Russia, non parlo dei soliti Venezuela e Cuba.


----------



## Zanc9 (16 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Sono sicuro che la fiammella del gas costa più di un fuoco a induzione. Io per fare la pasta contatore alla mano consumo circa 0.3 mc di gas. Col gas a 2 euro al metro cubo, spenderei circa 60 centesimi, non poco.


Ma lascialo perdere dai. A sto punto meglio il carbone, ci cuoci anche sull'ardesia, per dire. Poi pino o castagno nella stufa e via andare.
Doccia fredda però...eh...vuoi mica sprecare elettricità


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> beh se permetti è un pò diversa la cosa...noi non siamo la seconda (o terza) potenza mondiale come è (o dovrebbe) considerata la Russia
> 
> e soprattutto non invadiamo paesi ad minchiam e poi andiamo a elemosinare alleanze...


Voi non avete ancora capito che la russiofobia che c'era in tutti questi anni, era dovuta perché i sudditi  stavano proteggendo la Cina priva della atomica  altre che cercare allenze! Era scontato questo esito.....
niente di nuovo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Sono sicuro che la fiammella del gas costa più di un fuoco a induzione. Io per fare la pasta contatore alla mano consumo circa 0.3 mc di gas. Col gas a 2 euro al metro cubo, spenderei circa 60 centesimi, non poco.



Come ho scritto prima, per contenere i costi della bolletta elettrica ho iniziato a usare veramente tanto di più il piano cottura a gas e a fronte di un risparmio di 50 kw di energia non usando praticamente mai il forno ( bosch classe A+) rispetto al passato, i consumi di gas non sono differiti molto e non c'è stato quell'incremento nella bolletta che avrei pensato, infatti come ti ho detto è di soli 35 euro, per la precisione 34,20 . Poi con gli aumenti che ci saranno ottobre immagino ci sarà da ridere, ma per adesso non voglio pensarci...

Comunque nel mio primo intervento parlavo di consumo in generale e non di costi se noti, il mio era discorso un po' più ampio. I costi attuali, la guerra e tutta la speculazione è un qualcosa di ulteriore.

Siamo in un contesto dove si parla sempre molto di ecologia, dei problemi dell'inquinamento, degli sprechi e quant'altro. E le risposte a queste tematiche sono sempre quelle del produrre più energia e non di sprecare meno e avere uno stile di vita più sano.

Trovo profondamente sbagliato lo stile di vita attuale e il modello proposto. Mi riesce difficile far capire meglio certe cose, ma ogni giorno mi domando a cosa servono tante cose e quanto sia realmente necessarie. Invece di impazzire a cercare come fare per produrre sempre più energia e consumare sempre di più, non sarebbe più utile consumarne meno?


----------



## Swaitak (18 Settembre 2022)

*Mentre Macron e Scholz annunciano un accordo di "solidarietà energetica" tra i rispettivi paesi, sull'Italia si abbatte l'ennesima stangata. 
Il Ministero della transizione ecologica ha ricevuto una comunicazione da EDF, ente energetico francese, in cui si prospetta la possibilità di un taglio alle forniture elettriche dalla Francia verso l'Italia per i prossimi 2 anni.
Il fabbisogno di energia elettrica in Italia è soddisfatto per l'86% da produzione nazionale, per il restante 14% da importazione.
L'arresto della fornitura francese impatterebbe per circa il 5% sul fabbisogno totale. *


----------



## pazzomania (18 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Mentre Macron e Scholz annunciano un accordo di "solidarietà energetica" tra i rispettivi paesi, sull'Italia si abbatte l'ennesima stangata.
> Il Ministero della transizione ecologica ha ricevuto una comunicazione da EDF, ente energetico francese, in cui si prospetta la possibilità di un taglio alle forniture elettriche dalla Francia verso l'Italia per i prossimi 2 anni.
> Il fabbisogno di energia elettrica in Italia è soddisfatto per l'86% da produzione nazionale, per il restante 14% da importazione.*
> *L'arresto della fornitura francese impatterebbe per circa il 5% sul fabbisogno totale. *


Ma che ce frega di Francia e Germania.

Sono solo invidiose del nostro prossimo rapporto con l' Ungheria


----------



## Andris (19 Settembre 2022)

resoconto degli ultimi giorni:

*- nelle scuole ucraine all'inizio del nuovo anno scolastico si raccomanda ai bambini di raccontare se a casa si parla in russo, se si guardano su internet dei canali in russo, se ci sono critiche a zelensky

- il giornalista free lance Sorbi è stato salvato dai medici militari russi, mentre i soldati ucraini lo hanno fatto entrare su un campo minato dicendo che fosse pulito
il suo autista è morto, lui si è salvato con le schegge della mina
al tg1 narrano che sia stato salvato dagli ucraini, nonostante nell'intervista dica il contrario

- Polonia, Lettonia, Lituania, Estonia da oggi in modo unilaterale non riconoscono i visti dell'area Schengen dati ai russi anche da altri paesi membri*
qualcosa che non ha precedenti nell'UE, già il fatto che sia possibile farlo senza violazioni comunitarie è oggetto di interpretazioni, e dovrebbe preoccupare più dai media filogovernativi di Orban

*- le regioni russe iniziano a mandare volontari al fronte, anche senza la mobilitazione ufficiale.

- seconda Aerounatica russa, sono stati spostati 800 tra caccia ed elicotteri da guerra a confine della Russia

- ucraini e mercenari lottano per riprendere area regione di Kharkiv

- Cremlino avverte nuovamente che la Crimea è ufficialmente russa, contrariamente al Donbass riconosciuto indipendente,dunque qualunque cosa accada equivale a una dichiarazione di guerra alla Federazione per cui ci sarebbe la reazione massima possibile 

- lotta serrata politica sul futuro rigassificatore di Piombino, dove la politica locale è contro mentre quella nazionale è a favore
per Cingolani senza ci saranno ulteriori restrizioni

- Von der Leyen si accorge solo ora che alcuni paesi hanno il predominio sulle materie prime e dice che bisogna evitare di dipendere da uno stesso fornitore, vedi Cina sulla tecnologia

- dall'Algeria notizie dal colosso energetico statale per cui non sarà facile rispettare l'accordo di volume aggiuntivo per l'Italia, ma per l'ENI ce la faranno

- Cina, India, Russia, Iran, Turchia continuano ad aumentare scambi di merci in valute escludendo i dollari
da questa settimana la Turchia pagherà 1/4 del gas in rubli

- secondo Bloomberg, la Russia manderà il petrolio non più acquistato dall'Europa nel 2023 in mercati asiatici

- l'inflazione media UE area euro ad agosto è 9.1% con picchi maggiori nei paesi baltici (25% Estonia, 21.4% Lettonia, 21.1% Lituania)

- al vertice di Samarcanda Xi Jinping ha detto che un attacco militare a uno dei paesi dell'alleanza asiatica equivale a mandare aiuti militari per supporto
Entrano come partner SCO Bahrein, Maldive, Kuwait, Emirati Arabi Uniti e Myanmar
anche la Turchia interessata

- Lukashenko ha firmato una legge per dare assistenza totale ai profughi ucraini equiparandoli ai cittadini bielorussi su tanti servizi sociali ed economici*


----------



## Swaitak (19 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> resoconto degli ultimi giorni:
> 
> *- nelle scuole ucraine all'inizio del nuovo anno scolastico si raccomanda ai bambini di raccontare se a casa si parla in russo, se si guardano su internet dei canali in russo, se ci sono critiche a zelensky
> 
> ...


e che problema c'è, portiamo i contatori a 1000W, giusti giusti per un frigorifero e 1 lampadina. 
Pranzo e cena : Caprese


----------



## __king george__ (19 Settembre 2022)

1 piccolissimo passo verso il ritorno alla normalità in Ucraina..dopo 7 mesi riapre il McDonald. Inizierà da domani la riapertura graduale partendo da Kiev con il primo ristorante a riaprire..tra una settimana ne apriranno altri 7 sempre a Kiev e in seguito ne apriranno altri nell'Ovest dell'Ucraina.

Inizialmente lavoreranno solo per consegna..saranno aperti dalle 9 alle 21 e chiuderanno durante l'allerta aerea per consentire a dipendenti e clienti di raggiungere il rifugio piu vicino.

speriamo che faccia sentire le persone un minimo piu vicine alla normalità..per quanto banali sono cose che fanno bene allo spirito in certi momenti come questo..daje tutta.


----------



## Albijol (19 Settembre 2022)

Intanto il gas continua a scendere, Ora a 175 euro al MWh


----------



## Andris (20 Settembre 2022)

che genialata dal governo federale svizzero, rimedio anche alla crisi di natalità


"signorina, mi consenta di farle compagnia in doccia.
seguo le raccomandazioni del nostro governo"



>


----------



## Swaitak (20 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> che genialata dal governo federale svizzero, rimedio anche alla crisi di natalità
> 
> 
> "signorina, mi consenta di farle compagnia in doccia.
> seguo le raccomandazioni del nostro governo"


finchè ce la signorina ok, in altri casi la saponetta non la raccolgo


----------



## Andris (20 Settembre 2022)

dal controllo quotidiano delle terapie intensive occupate a quello dei contatori il passo è breve



>


----------



## Andris (20 Settembre 2022)

niente male



>


----------



## Swaitak (20 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> niente male


un'altra azienda della mia zona ha ricevuto una bella bolletta da 300K € per le sole celle frigorifere in funzione e la produzione ferma.
In tutto ciò hanno pure 1,5 MW di fotovoltaico.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Settembre 2022)

Comunque mi stanno davvero stancando questi politici e gente che si è fatta il lavaggio del cervello.. basta con sta storia di crisi per colpa di Putin che sicuramente hanno influenzato questa crisi, ma Putin non è LA causa ma una causa.. perché invece non parliamo di quelli dentro il circuito che ci stanno sguazzato dentro? Qualcuno di nascosto che sta mangiando polpette molto bene da questa situazione tanto basta scaricare il barile su Putin..


----------



## darden (20 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque mi stanno davvero stancando questi politici e gente che si è fatta il lavaggio del cervello.. basta con sta storia di crisi per colpa di Putin che sicuramente hanno influenzato questa crisi, ma Putin non è LA causa ma una causa.. perché invece non parliamo di quelli dentro il circuito che ci stanno sguazzato dentro? Qualcuno di nascosto che sta mangiando polpette molto bene da questa situazione tanto basta scaricare il barile su Putin..


Eh sì questo è giustissimo.. ci sono aziende parastatali che stanno facendo i cosiddetti extrautili della madonna

Io sinceramente più che tassare gli extrautili come propongono tutti (tanto i soldi dalle tasche degli italiani sono usciti se li tassi a posteriori) avrei fatto un obbligo imponendo alle aziende parastatali un mark-up-cap della serie non puoi vendere a più di x% rispetto a quanto ti costa il kWh legando il costo al costo materia prima del mese precedente... A quel punto anche le non parastatali (a cui essendo private non puoi mettere obblighi) si sarebbero calmierate per rimanere competitive

Oltre vabbè sganciare i prezzi tra rinnovabili e gas (ma questo ormai lo dicono tutti i pinguini in TV)

PS:io ovviamente sono assolutamente contro Putin come si capisce dagli altri messaggi ma non è l'unico problema


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Settembre 2022)

Si va sempre verso un altro louchdon..questa volta chiuderanno per non pagare le bollette dell'energia.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si va sempre verso un altro louchdon..questa volta chiuderanno per non pagare le bollette dell'energia.


almeno stavolta non ingrassiamo, perchè nessuno potrà cucinare pizze e torte


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> almeno stavolta non ingrassiamo, perchè nessuno potrà cucinare pizze e torte


Grazie, mi fa piacere che ti ricordi delle mie vecchie battute sull'ingrasse in locdoun.
Almeno, forse, non friggeranno il cervello davanti a netteflixxe questa volta.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Settembre 2022)

Vorrei far notare come tutti hanno fatto campagna elettorale sugli aiuti alle aziende energivore, nessuna menzione per le microimprese che svolgono varie mansioni per queste e che ne sono creditrici..


----------



## Sam (21 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Grazie, mi fa piacere che ti ricordi delle mie vecchie battute sull'ingrasse in locdoun.
> Almeno, forse, non friggeranno il cervello davanti a netteflixxe questa volta.


Di nuovo Netflix?
Io da sorcio Novax sto ancora aspettando che Burioni mi paghi l’abbonamento.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2022)




----------



## Swaitak (23 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 3334


----------



## Andris (24 Settembre 2022)

*Enel X aumenta i costi di ricarica per auto elettrica da* *un minimo di 0,68 euro/kWh a 0,89 euro/kWh per le colonnine fino a 150 kW, e da 0,79 euro/kWh a ben 0,99 euro/kWh per quelle ad alta potenza

per il momento restano invariati gli abbonamenti

Si attendono gli aumenti di Eni, dopo quelli già avvenuti di Tesla*


----------



## Albijol (24 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Enel X aumenta i costi di ricarica per auto elettrica da* *un minimo di 0,68 euro/kWh a 0,89 euro/kWh per le colonnine fino a 150 kW, e da 0,79 euro/kWh a ben 0,99 euro/kWh per quelle ad alta potenza
> 
> per il momento restano invariati gli abbonamenti
> 
> Si attendono gli aumenti di Eni, dopo quelli già avvenuti di Tesla*



A questi prezzi conviene la benzina


----------



## Andris (24 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> A questi prezzi conviene la benzina


ieri a 3 euro il metano e 3,55 in autostrada.
era meno di 1 euro un anno fa.


----------



## Andris (24 Settembre 2022)

la nuova normalità diventa nuova felicità secondo Repubblica

"Benvenuti nell’autunno freddo: prove di nuova austerity tra docce in coppia e case buie​*Tireremo il piumino sul naso davanti alla tv, non cuoceremo la pasta e lavoreremo di più per pagare luce e gas. 
Ma come per le domeniche a piedi, forse saremo un po’ felici"*


@admin


----------



## gabri65 (24 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 3334





Swaitak ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 3336
> Vedi l'allegato 3335


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> la nuova normalità diventa nuova felicità secondo Repubblica
> 
> "Benvenuti nell’autunno freddo: prove di nuova austerity tra docce in coppia e case buie​*Tireremo il piumino sul naso davanti alla tv, non cuoceremo la pasta e lavoreremo di più per pagare luce e gas.
> Ma come per le domeniche a piedi, forse saremo un po’ felici"*
> ...



Questa gente è malata. Profondamente malata.


----------



## DavidGoffin (24 Settembre 2022)

Quest inverno tutone coperta e Lego per chi non sa leggere 

Comunque la destra rischia di prendere in mano il Paese nel peggior periodo possibile degli ultimi 10 anni


----------



## Swaitak (24 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> la nuova normalità diventa nuova felicità secondo Repubblica
> 
> "Benvenuti nell’autunno freddo: prove di nuova austerity tra docce in coppia e case buie​*Tireremo il piumino sul naso davanti alla tv, non cuoceremo la pasta e lavoreremo di più per pagare luce e gas.
> Ma come per le domeniche a piedi, forse saremo un po’ felici"*
> ...


quindi per repubblica la tv ha priorità sulla pasta


----------



## gabri65 (24 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> la nuova normalità diventa nuova felicità secondo Repubblica
> 
> "Benvenuti nell’autunno freddo: prove di nuova austerity tra docce in coppia e case buie​*Tireremo il piumino sul naso davanti alla tv, non cuoceremo la pasta e lavoreremo di più per pagare luce e gas.
> Ma come per le domeniche a piedi, forse saremo un po’ felici"*
> ...



I Poteri Forti™ non esistono.


----------



## Swaitak (24 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> A questi prezzi conviene la benzina


Avoja, a grandi spanne al momento per 100km
€10,50 per l'elettrico
€9,35 per benzina


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 3336
> Vedi l'allegato 3335


Non te ne fai comunque nulla e non avrai elettricità lo stesso.. non inmporta quanto tranvionismo si vuole inventare serve una presa ed una spina.

Persino negli accordi idraulici vengono divisi in maschio e femmine.. tra un po cambieranno pure quello.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Settembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Quest inverno tutone coperta e Lego per chi non sa leggere
> 
> *Comunque la destra rischia di prendere in mano il Paese nel peggior periodo possibile degli ultimi 10 anni*



La destra si troverà a gestire una situazione senza precedenti altro che ultimi 10 anni.


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

*presidente Ferrovie Italiane al tg2:

"Pensiamo a come essere indipendenti, metteremo pannelli fotovoltaici sui nostri siti produttivi"*


 

a fine 2022 la rivoluzione per il presidente FS è mettere i pannelli fotovoltaici...gente pagata profumatamente...


----------



## pazzomania (25 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *presidente Ferrovie Italiane al tg2:
> 
> "Pensiamo a come essere indipendenti, metteremo pannelli fotovoltaici sui nostri siti produttivi"*
> 
> ...


Lo stanno facendo tutti tra i nostri clienti...

Ovviamente non sono 5 pannelli fotovoltaici, ma centinaia di migliaia di euro di lavori

Sto convincendo pure il mio titolare a farlo, 4 o 5 anni ed è ripagato l' impianto.

Senza accumulatori


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Lo stanno facendo tutti tra i nostri clienti...
> 
> Ovviamente non sono 5 pannelli fotovoltaici, ma centinaia di migliaia di euro di lavori
> 
> ...


sono cose che sono state fatte da 10-15 anni fa nel resto del mondo.
come fai a parlare di novità di qualcosa che è di una generazione fa ?
sei in ritardo di lustri !
ci sono tante aziende che sono piene di pannelli da una vita, pure le fattorie e le campagne ce l'hanno

è come se uno si alza e dice che si risolve l'ambiente con la raccolta porta a porta senza bidoni che esiste da 20 anni


----------



## pazzomania (25 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sono cose che sono state fatte da 10-15 anni fa nel resto del mondo.
> come fai a parlare di novità di qualcosa che è di una generazione fa ?
> sei in ritardo di lustri !
> ci sono tante aziende che sono piene di pannelli da una vita


Si è vero, ma più costa l' energia più diventa conveniente.

Se prima ammortizzavi in 10/15 anni, ora lo fai in metà del tempo.

Non vedo quale sia la cosa strana, onestamente

Se il tuo punto, è il ritardo, hai ragione chiaramente

Ma that's italy, questo è il prezzo da pagare del non essere lungimiranti mai su niente

Ma finché votiamo chi fa promesse nel breve... sarà cosi


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si è vero, ma più costa l' energia più diventa conveniente.
> 
> Se prima ammortizzavi in 10/15 anni, ora lo fai in metà del tempo.
> 
> Nom vedo quale sia la cosa stana, onestamente


la stranezza è che una delle aziende di punta italiane, che prende tante commesse anche all'estero, dovrebbe essere all'avanguardia non arretrata come tante altre infrastrutture italiane


----------



## pazzomania (25 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> la stranezza è che una delle aziende di punta italiane, che prende tante commesse anche all'estero, dovrebbe essere all'avanguardia non arretrata come tante altre infrastrutture italiane


Vedi sopra, non avevo finito..


----------



## Mauricio (25 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Lo stanno facendo tutti tra i nostri clienti...
> 
> Ovviamente non sono 5 pannelli fotovoltaici, ma centinaia di migliaia di euro di lavori
> 
> ...


Come mai, se puoi dirlo? Da privato, e penso valga anche per un’impresa, con gli accumulatori riesci a ridurre ancora di più la dipendenza dalla rete elettrica. Forse costa troppo per avere dei vantaggi per un’azienda?


----------



## Swaitak (25 Settembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Come mai, se puoi dirlo? Da privato, e penso valga anche per un’impresa, con gli accumulatori riesci a ridurre ancora di più la dipendenza dalla rete elettrica. Forse costa troppo per avere dei vantaggi per un’azienda?


se le ore di funzionamento dell'impianto coincidono con quelle dell'irragiamento solare se ne può fare a meno. Poi immagino che il fotovoltaico coprirà solo parte del fabbisogno


----------



## pazzomania (25 Settembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Come mai, se puoi dirlo? Da privato, e penso valga anche per un’impresa, con gli accumulatori riesci a ridurre ancora di più la dipendenza dalla rete elettrica. Forse costa troppo per avere dei vantaggi per un’azienda?


Me lo sono chiesto pure io.

Mi è stata data una spiegazione vaga, non lo so.

Penso semplicemente un accumulatore di tale dimensione non valga semplicemente economicamente la pena

Costerà sicuramente un fottio, ci vogliono 10mila euro anche per uno con le palle, da mettere a casa


----------



## Albijol (26 Settembre 2022)

Intanto segnalo che il TTF GAS è sceso sotto i 170 euro. Di solito quando scende cosi Putin si inventa qualcosa per farlo risalire.


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2022)

*Ex Ilva sta interagendo con il governo italiano per risolvere la questione del gas di approviggionamento.*

*L'azienda ha 280 milioni di debito con ENI e non ha un contratto da ottobre in poi.

il governo italiano aveva stanziato 1 miliardo a inizio agosto, tuttavia i fondi non sono ancora arrivati

se non dovesse firmare in tempo un nuovo contratto potrebbe sfruttare la rete del trasporto predefinito per clienti inadempienti in attesa di avere un nuovo fornitore*


*Reuters*


----------



## cris (26 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *torna il coprifuoco ma stavolta è energetico !
> 
> a Ceto e nella sua frazione Nadro in provincia di Brescia divieto di circolazione dalle 24 alle 5, le luci di tutte le strade saranno spente tranne pochi punti di pubblica sicurezza.
> 
> ...


Questi sono pazzi.
Fatico a credere sia effettivamente cosi.
Clamorosamente grave e peggiore dei lockdown legati a motivi di tipo sanitario.


----------



## Nevergiveup (26 Settembre 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Questi sono pazzi.
> Fatico a credere sia effettivamente cosi.
> Clamorosamente grave e peggiore dei lockdown legati a motivi di tipo sanitario.


Ci sono comuni che letteralmente non hanno soldi a sufficienza per far fronte al caro energia, amministratori che si trovano a dover scegliere se spegnere i lampioni per strada o lasciare i bambini al freddo nelle scuole altro che pazzi.. nessun amministratore locale gode nel tagliare i sevizi ai cittadini il problema è reale purtroppo..


----------



## gabri65 (26 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *presidente Ferrovie Italiane al tg2:
> 
> "Pensiamo a come essere indipendenti, metteremo pannelli fotovoltaici sui nostri siti produttivi"*
> 
> ...



Le ferrovie, un altro ente di fancazzisti succhiasoldi. Enti che hanno dato i natali ad autentici mafiosi delinquenti come Moretti.


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> che genialata dal governo federale svizzero, *rimedio anche alla crisi di natalità*
> 
> 
> "signorina, mi consenta di farle compagnia in doccia.
> seguo le raccomandazioni del nostro governo"



Finalmente proposte serie


----------



## Andris (27 Settembre 2022)

*Hera, azienda multiservizi che fornisce energia-acqua-raccolta rifiuti a 4 milioni di italiani, sta partendo con il taglio dei servizi a chi è in ritardo con la bolletta a causa dell'aumento dei costi*


"come è umano lei" cit.

sotto con gli allacci abusivi come i campi rom e lavare nelle fontane pubbliche


----------



## Albijol (27 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Intanto segnalo che il TTF GAS è sceso sotto i 170 euro. Di solito quando scende cosi Putin si inventa qualcosa per farlo risalire.



LOL Taaaac. Fuoriuscita di gas sia dal nortstream1(ora fuori servizio) che dal Nord Stream 2. Ormai è chiaro, come avevo scritto, che Putin agisce in base al prezzo del gas.


----------



## Andris (27 Settembre 2022)

*Orban in parlamento a Budapest:*

*"Faremo dei referendum sulle sanzioni alla Russia.

Sono antidemocratici e decisi a Bruxelles.*

*Danneggiano i paesi e i cittadini europei, alle elezioni chi le sostiene perde il voto popolare"*


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Orban in parlamento a Budapest:*
> 
> *"Faremo dei referendum sulle sanzioni alla Russia.
> 
> ...


Ma perchè non si leva dalle palle pure questo??

Ah è vero, i 5 miliardi di euro annui che gli regaliamo, ci sta.
Scusa Orbanuccio.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Orban in parlamento a Budapest:*
> 
> *"Faremo dei referendum sulle sanzioni alla Russia.
> 
> ...


i nuovi 5 stelle.

Referendum su questioni di politica estera .... semm a post.

Come chiedere ad un cane se è meglio investire i soldi su una bistecca o su un allevamento.

Allevache? Arf! Arf! Arf!

Che magari è anche una scelta oculata. Ma il cane non è assolutamente in grado di farla e valutarla. Sceglie quello che soddisfa le sue esigenze qui e ora. Peccato che la politica dovrebbe decidere quello che è meglio per la popolazione nel medio-lungo periodo.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> i nuovi 5 stelle.
> 
> Referendum su questioni di politica estera .... semm a post.
> 
> ...


Non posso che concordare, è un' idea che esprimo su parecchie questioni.

E' un po' da paraculi dare in pasto temi con 3000 implicazioni alla gente normale, che ha giustamente ben altre competenze e cose a cui far fronte.


----------



## vota DC (27 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> i nuovi 5 stelle.
> 
> Referendum su questioni di politica estera .... semm a post.
> 
> ...


Pensa passare da uno come Di Maio all'ungherese medio che vota.


----------



## claudiop77 (27 Settembre 2022)

E se il sabotaggio dei gasdotti fosse opera di Usa?


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> E se il sabotaggio dei gasdotti fosse opera di Usa?


Io ogni giorno che passa, sono sempre più stupito arrivi ancora, quel gas.


----------



## Swaitak (27 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> LOL Taaaac. Fuoriuscita di gas sia dal nortstream1(ora fuori servizio) che dal Nord Stream 2. Ormai è chiaro, come avevo scritto, che Putin agisce in base al prezzo del gas.


ma il Nord Stream 2 non è mai entrato in servizio, o sbaglio? Non voglio dire che non ci sia gas li, solo che non può influire sul prezzo in teoria


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Orban in parlamento a Budapest:*
> 
> *"Faremo dei referendum sulle sanzioni alla Russia.
> 
> ...


I cittadini non devono esprimersi su faccende internazionali, non hanno gli strumenti per effettuare una scelta consapevole.
Non a caso in italia fortunatamente tali referendum sono vietati.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> I cittadini non devono esprimersi su faccende internazionali, non hanno gli strumenti per effettuare una scelta consapevole.
> Non a caso in italia fortunatamente tali referendum sono vietati.


Oltre, alla questioni internazionali, direi che anche altre cose non dovresti sbolognarle a noi poveri cittadini, tipo:

1. Riforma del CSM
2. Equa valutazione dei magistrati
3. Separazione delle carriere dei magistrati sulla base della distinzione tra funzioni giudicanti e requirenti
4. Limiti agli abusi della custodia cautelare
5. Abolizione del decreto Severino


----------



## gabri65 (27 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> I cittadini non devono esprimersi su faccende internazionali, non hanno gli strumenti per effettuare una scelta consapevole.
> Non a caso in italia fortunatamente tali referendum sono vietati.



Mah, non dico che mi oppongo, ma sarebbe un argomento da discutere a fondo, visti gli ultimi avvenimenti e soprattutto CERTI PERSONAGGI agli esteri.

Ti rammento che le questioni internazionali si stanno riflettendo pesantemente all'interno del paese.

Comunque roba da OT.


----------



## Albijol (27 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma il Nord Stream 2 non è mai entrato in servizio, o sbaglio? Non voglio dire che non ci sia gas li, solo che non può influire sul prezzo in teoria



Sì non è mai entrato in funzione. E il Nord Stream 1 è stato chiuso dai russi il primo settembre. Se mi chiedi il motivo del rialzo del gas rispondo : boh! Probabilmente i trader stanno prezzando il fatto che adesso non c'è più la minima speranza che il NS1 riapra.


----------



## Swaitak (27 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Orban in parlamento a Budapest:*
> 
> *"Faremo dei referendum sulle sanzioni alla Russia.
> 
> ...


più che un referendum, sarebbe bello avere una commissione superpartes che valuti l'operato di Bruxells.
Ma magnamo tranquilli.


----------



## Andris (27 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> I cittadini non devono esprimersi su faccende internazionali, non hanno gli strumenti per effettuare una scelta consapevole.
> Non a caso in italia fortunatamente tali referendum sono vietati.


non è del tutto esatto quanto dici.
non è ammesso un referendum per abrogare un trattato internazionale o una ratifica, ma in questo caso supportare l'Ucraina o stop al gas russo non è una conseguenza di un trattato quindi se ci fosse un referendum consultivo si potrebbe fare benissimo
questo manca principalmente in Italia, non andare a dire sì o no a leggi già fatte

al Consiglio europeo l'Italia avrebbe potuto benissimo mettere il veto, non c'è alcun trattato che impone di seguire


----------



## __king george__ (27 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Orban in parlamento a Budapest:*
> 
> *"Faremo dei referendum sulle sanzioni alla Russia.
> 
> ...


condivido con orban--ha ragione!

quando poi un giorno qualcuno invaderà lui ce ne ricorderemo..se la sbrighi da solo...non possiamo inviare armi perchè si rischia l'ecalation e non potremo nemmeno applicare sanzioni perchè sarebbe anti-democratico!


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non è del tutto esatto quanto dici.
> non è ammesso un referendum per abrogare un trattato internazionale o una ratifica, ma in questo caso supportare l'Ucraina o stop al gas russo non è una conseguenza di un trattato quindi se ci fosse un referendum consultivo si potrebbe fare benissimo
> questo manca principalmente in Italia, non andare a dire sì o no a leggi già fatte


Ma come fa mia mamma a capire se è meglio aiutare l' Ucraina o smettere di aiutarla?

C'è un Governo, che si prenda le responsabilità, e agisca di conseguenza pensando a qualunque implicazione che porterà ogni decisione.

Troppo facile ( e sbagliato) sbolognare ai cittadini.

Anche perchè lo fanno quando fa comodo a loro, se ci fosse da decidere il loro stipendio col c.... che chiedono al popolo.

Non è che son tutti informati come te.

Se metti un referendum: siete d' accordo di abbassare la tassazione dal 5 % ?
Si otterrebbe un plebiscito, salvo poi cascare dal pero quando ti chiedono 800 € per una risonanza al ginocchio.


----------



## Andris (27 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma come fa mia mamma a capire se è meglio aiutare l' Ucraina o smettere di aiutarla?
> 
> C'è un Governo, che si prenda le responsabilità, e agisca di conseguenza pensando a qualunque implicazione che porterà ogni decisione.
> 
> ...


anche avere un governo che impoverisce le persone è sbagliato
devi pagare le conseguenze e ti dicono pure che non puoi capire...i soldi di meno però si capiscono perfettamente

per esempio il governo Draghi è stato punito alle urne, quindi ora un nuovo governo dovrebbe tornare indietro


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> anche avere un governo che impoverisce le persone è sbagliato
> devi pagare le conseguenze e ti dicono pure che non puoi capire...i soldi di meno però si capiscono perfettamente
> 
> per esempio il governo Draghi è stato punito alle urne, quindi ora un nuovo governo dovrebbe tornare indietro


Si ma a mio avviso il discorso è molto più complesso.
Non è che semplicemente il governo sta impoverendo le persone perchè ha stabilito regole errate.

Bisogna dosare sempre bene le azioni specialmente quando implicano delle conseguenze e soprattutto non tutte calcolabili a priori.

Premesso che pensare di togliere le sanzioni in modo TOTALE alla Russia, faccia abbassare il costo del gas, è già errato di suo.

Facendo finta di ignorare le conseguenze dal punto di vista politico ed internazionale a cui andremmo incontro, che non è affatto detto a lungo termine vadano a compensare un ipotetico calo del costo del gas immediato.

Insomma, far prendere questo genere di decisioni a mia madre e alle mie zie, lo trovo quantomeno improbabile.

Tenendo conto che solitamente la loro vita ruota attorno al tenere ordinata la casa e a che ora comincia Uomini e Donne


----------



## Andris (27 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si ma a mio avviso il discorso è molto più complesso.
> Non è che semplicemente il governo sta impoverendo le persone perchè ha stabilito regole errate.
> 
> Bisogna dosare sempre bene le azioni specialmente quando implicano delle conseguenze e soprattutto non tutte calcolabili a priori.
> ...


se l'Ucraina non fosse stata aiutata sarebbe finita come l'Armenia che ha perso territorio a favore dell'Azerbaigian che l'ha aggredita
e nulla di più sarebbe accaduto

l'Armenia è stata invasa, persone sfollate dopo trent'anni che vivevano là, ci sono video di torture di ogni tipo ma nessuna passerella stile Bucha.

giorni fa parlava il primo ministro armeno all'ONU e il ministro degli Esteri azero era a pochi metri senza battere in ciglio, neanche boicottato dagli altri paesi.

qualcuno ha deciso che il gas azero vada bene e il gas russo no, allora si tace dinanzi a quanto avviene

in Azerbaigian c'è zero alternanza politica dalla fine dell'URSS, si è passati dal padre ex comunista al figlio dittatore, con partiti di opposizione praticamente inesistenti
un accentramento di potere di gran lunga superiore a Putin nel paese

è stata una scelta, non è che per forza si dovesse fare così non essendo un paese NATO o uno con cui hai accordi bilaterali di supporto


----------



## Zanc9 (27 Settembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Come mai, se puoi dirlo? Da privato, e penso valga anche per un’impresa, con gli accumulatori riesci a ridurre ancora di più la dipendenza dalla rete elettrica. Forse costa troppo per avere dei vantaggi per un’azienda?


Secondo me semplicemente perchè un accumulatore costa(va nel 2021) 1k € al kw. In una grossa azienda penso che 100 kw di elettricità possano terminare nel giro di qualche ora quindi probabilmente non conviene accumularla ma venderla direttamente.
Io a casa ho fotovoltaico e 11 kw di accumulatore e se volete un metro di funzionamento nei mesi estivi sono in attivo di circa 50 € al mese mentre nei mesi invernali (inverno 21/22) spendevo meno di 100 € al mese. Il tutto senza gas ovviamente.
Per buona pace di chi si fa i film contro l'elettrico ad oggi facendo un finanziamento per farsi fotovoltaico e batterie spendi comunque meno che con le bollette normali e se ti organizzi a caricare la macchina elettrica al pomeriggio spendi praticamente zero anche per quella


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> se l'Ucraina non fosse stata aiutata sarebbe finita come l'Armenia che ha perso territorio a favore dell'Azerbaigian che l'ha aggredita
> e nulla di più sarebbe accaduto
> 
> l'Armenia è stata invasa, persone sfollate dopo trent'anni che vivevano là, ci sono video di torture di ogni tipo ma nessuna passerella stile Bucha.
> ...


Ma questo è un altro argomento, non c' entra col far decidere alla sciura di Voghera quale direzione internazionale deve andare l' Italia.

Invece su quanto dici, non so che dirti perchè a me per primo non frega nulla ne dell' Azerbajan o dell' Armenia.
Sarà ipocrisia, sarà psicologia, ma non me ne frega nulla e non mi preoccupano.
Sicuramente mi sbaglio a pensarla cosi, ma al cuor non si comanda.

Sarà che la Russia si erge a grande paese, membro permanente dell' Onu, insomma si da una certa importanza.
Quasi un esempio e condottiero del mondo.
Quindi reputo le sue azioni molto più gravi, *specialmente se arrivano a 2 ore di volo da casa mia.*

E poi come ho già detto mille volte, la minaccia nucleare ha superato ogni confine accettabile, per quanto mi riguarda.

Da li non si torna più indietro

Lo capirete col tempo quanto sia grave aver riportato in auge e sdoganato la minaccia nucleare.
Son sicuro lo capirai un giorno, quindi attendo.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Settembre 2022)

Comunque ci ho ripensato.

Meglio che i cittadini non prendano decisioni su quanto accade in campo internazionale, specialmente quando essi credono che i Russi finiscono le munizioni in tre giorni.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mah, non dico che mi oppongo, ma sarebbe un argomento da discutere a fondo, visti gli ultimi avvenimenti e soprattutto *CERTI PERSONAGGI agli esteri.*
> 
> Ti rammento che le questioni internazionali si stanno riflettendo pesantemente all'interno del paese.
> 
> Comunque roba da OT.


Sfondi una porta aperta, per me Economia ed Esteri dovrebbero essere affidati a tecnici per LEGGE.
Argomenti troppo complessi e importanti per lasciarli decidere ai politici.


----------



## Andris (27 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma questo è un altro argomento, non c' entra col far decidere alla sciura di Voghera quale direzione internazionale deve andare l' Italia.
> 
> Invece su quanto dici, non so che dirti perchè a me per primo non frega nulla ne dell' Azerbajan o dell' Armenia.
> Sarà ipocrisia, sarà psicologia, ma non me ne frega nulla e non mi preoccupano.
> ...


l'Armenia confina con la Turchia, sono duemila km come Kiev dalla Puglia...è uno dei paesi ponte alle porte d'Europa.
non è la Papua Nuova Guinea a 24 ore.

a te non interessa, ma ai politici interessa eccome dell'Azerbaigian che esporta i suoi idrocarburi e investe i proventi nell'esercito sconfiggendo dunque l'omologo armeno messo male.
anche l'Italia ha aumentato i flussi da Baku.

così come conta che l'alleato numero uno dell'Azerbaigian sia la Turchia, tutto un giro di interessi di bottega.

"stranamente" nessuno si strappa le vesti se con il gas azero Aliyev junior paga l'invasione in Armenia e noi lo finanziamo

minaccia nucleare ?
queste sono tutte faccende avvenute dopo, anni e anni dopo da quando l'Occidente ha deciso di voler sottrarre l'Ucraina all'influenza russa
lo capisco già ora che sia grave, ma non saremmo mai dovuti arrivare a questo punto con l'Ucraina diciamo sulle orme del Kazakistan e vicino alla Russia


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Comunque ci ho ripensato.
> 
> Meglio che i cittadini non prendano decisioni su quanto accade in campo internazionale, specialmente quando essi credono che i Russi finiscono le munizioni in tre giorni.



Perfetto, hai usato un esempio corretto.
Quando indirizzi nel modo giusto la tua putiente intelligenza cogli anche il senso di quello che vuole dire chi non la pensa come te.

E' calzante, non puoi far decidere alla gente "come noi" questioni troppo complesse, vedi che cantonate si prendono.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> l'Armenia confina con la Turchia, sono duemila km come Kiev dalla Puglia...è uno dei paesi ponte alle porte d'Europa.
> non è la Papua Nuova Guinea a 24 ore.
> 
> a te non interessa, ma ai politici interessa eccome dell'Azerbaigian che esporta i suoi idrocarburi e investe i proventi nell'esercito sconfiggendo dunque l'omologo armeno messo male.
> ...


Ma può essere anche a 100 km, ma non sono pericolosi per noi.
La Russia, se volesse, si.

Oh, son sensazioni personali.
Tu giustamente puoi sentirti in pericolo quando Azeri e armeni bisticciano, io no.
Ci sta


----------



## gabri65 (27 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Perfetto, hai usato un esempio corretto.
> Quando indirizzi nel modo giusto la tua putiente intelligenza cogli anche il senso di quello che vuole dire chi non la pensa come te.
> 
> E' calzante, non puoi far decidere alla gente "come noi" questioni troppo complesse, vedi che cantonate si prendono.



Ma grazie, ci provo sempre. Infatti ho scritto subito che c'era da discuterne, senza asserire nessuna posizione precisa.

Solo due appunti:

1) essenzialmente è comunque colpa nostra, poiché non siamo in grado di giudicare; purtroppo è una cosa difficilmente risolvibile visto che non siamo in grado di giudicare nemmeno cosa succede una volta svoltato l'angolo

2) funziona se chi ricopre l'incarico è competente/serio invece che anti-itagliano/venduto


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Perfetto, hai usato un esempio corretto.
> Quando indirizzi nel modo giusto la tua putiente intelligenza cogli anche il senso di quello che vuole dire chi non la pensa come te.
> 
> E' calzante, non puoi far decidere alla gente "come noi" questioni troppo complesse, vedi che cantonate si prendono.


Che poi, da persona che opera nel settore, non crediate che noi abbiamo tutte le risposte anzi.
Per questioni ben meno importanti e generiche come una possibile domanda da referendum "sanzioni alla russia favorevole o contrario" mi tocca scrivere report in cui ci metto decine di pagine solo ad esporre le cose rebus sic stantibus, e altre decine ad illustrare le possibili decisioni con relativi pro e contro.
Ma alla fine del documento non c'è scritto "la scelta giusta è X", c'è scritto qualcosa tipo "in base alle informazioni correntemente in possesso, considerando la prosecuzione delle attuali circostanze sociopolitiche ed economiche, considerando gli obiettivi di business di lungo periodo/l'obiettivo del ministero sul territorio in esame..... si raccomanda di attenersi a Y, mantenendosi però ricettivi a fare X se succede Z o U se succede W, senza scartare l'ipotesi di recedere da H qualora non accada lo scenario I che consideriamo probabile oggi"


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma grazie. Infatti ho scritto subito che c'era da discuterne, senza asserire nessuna posizione precisa.
> 
> Solo due appunti:
> 
> ...


Non ci auto-colpevolizzerei troppo.

Io faccio sempre l' esempio di mia mamma, ma non perchè voglia essere cattivo.

E' una donna instancabile, fa tutto quello che deve fare, è intelligente e una brava persona.

Ma non ha nemmeno mai avuto i mezzi per poter fare ragionamenti di un certo tipo, a 19 anni era incinta, casalinga.
E' andata cosi.

Ma questo non toglie che non può davvero e non sarebbe nemmeno corretto fargli prendere decisioni di cui non sa una mazza.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Che poi, da persona che opera nel settore, non crediate che noi abbiamo tutte le risposte anzi.
> Per questioni ben meno importanti e generiche come una possibile domanda da referendum "sanzioni alla russia favorevole o contrario" mi tocca scrivere report in cui ci metto decine di pagine solo ad esporre le cose rebus sic stantibus, e altre decine ad illustrare le possibili decisioni con relativi pro e contro.
> Ma alla fine del documento non c'è scritto "la scelta giusta è X", c'è scritto qualcosa tipo "in base alle informazioni correntemente in possesso, considerando la prosecuzione delle attuali circostanze sociopolitiche ed economiche, considerando gli obiettivi di business di lungo periodo/l'obiettivo del ministero sul territorio in esame..... si raccomanda di attenersi a Y, mantenendosi però ricettivi a fare X se succede Z o U se succede W, senza scartare l'ipotesi di recedere da H qualora non accada lo scenario I che consideriamo probabile oggi"


Ma no, non era affatto riferito a te o nessuno in particolare.

Volevo solamente dire, che se non sai nemmeno quanto è quotato l' euro oggi non puoi metterti a fare trading di valute ( esempio alla pene)


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma no, non era affatto riferito a te o nessuno in particolare.
> 
> Volevo solamente dire, che se non sai nemmeno quanto è quotato l' euro oggi non puoi metterti a fare trading di valute ( esempio alla pene)


No ma figurati non l'ho preso certo come un attacco.
Semplicemente per correttezza, da persona che ci sta dentro, volevo sottolineare che per quanto è sbagliata la visione "il popolo può decidere su tematiche complesse", è altrettanto sbagliata la questione "gli analisti hanno gli strumenti per effettuare le migliori decisioni di politica internazionale in ogni caso", assolutamente no, su molte cose vi garantisco che nessuno ha la minima idea su cosa fare


----------



## Andris (27 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma può essere anche a 100 km, ma non sono pericolosi per noi.
> La Russia, se volesse, si.
> 
> Oh, son sensazioni personali.
> ...


è una vita che stanno i missili nucleari a Kaliningrad in piena Europa e nessuno si è posto il problema fino a febbraio...

mi preoccupo perchè abbiamo le bombe e le basi americane in Italia, perchè abbiamo contrastato i loro affari nazionali.

neanche la Russia sarebbe stata pericolosa per noi se non avessimo usato i paesi ex sovietici come utili idioti da attirare in orbita occidentale, solo per sottrarli alla sua influenza

avrebbero ricreato il loro harem euro-asiatico e fine, di certo non avrebbero mandato l'armata a conquistare l'Italia...


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> No ma figurati non l'ho preso certo come un attacco.
> Semplicemente per correttezza, da persona che ci sta dentro, volevo sottolineare che per quanto è sbagliata la visione "il popolo può decidere su tematiche complesse", è altrettanto sbagliata la questione "gli analisti hanno gli strumenti per effettuare le migliori decisioni di politica internazionale in ogni caso", assolutamente no, su molte cose vi garantisco che nessuno ha la minima idea su cosa fare


Figurati, sono il primo noiosone ad usare senza tregua il termine "complessità"

Che significa, tradotto dal francese, proprio "nessuno ci capisce realmente un caxxo"


----------



## gabri65 (27 Settembre 2022)

Comunuqe, un piccolo OT energetico che volevo scrivere da tempo.

Da me hanno installato gli asciugatori ad aria calda nei bagni. Sì, quei maledetti ordigni che hanno sostituito le salviette.

Quando li accendi sembrano dei quadrimotore turboelica e funzionano per una decina di secondi. Li senti a decine di metri di distanza e chissà quanto catzo consumano, scommetto che con una singola asciugata fanno fuori più corrente che un neon acceso per un giorno intero. A parte il costo di acquisto ed installazione.

Non li uso mai, e mi asciugo le mani ai pantaloni, da buon animale.

Scommetto che la scusa è che le salviette consumano carta ed è "poco igienico". Il manager della sicurezza che ha avuto l'idea scommetto che ha anche ricevuto applausi (e qualche regalino dalla azienda degli asciugatori).

Secondo me siamo proprio stupidi. Ma stupidi forte, eh.

Mah.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Comunuqe, un piccolo OT energetico che volevo scrivere da tempo.
> 
> Da me hanno installato gli asciugatori ad aria calda nei bagni. Sì, quei maledetti ordigni che hanno sostituito le salviette.
> 
> ...


AHAHAHA

Li odio, ma ritieniti fortunato, che sono arrivati solo ora.

Qui dalle mie parti aumentano in maniera vorticosa da anni ( e le bestemmie collegate anche)

Non è risparmio energetico o per non tagliare qualche albero, è perchè le salviettine vanno:

1) Comprate
2) Aggiunte quando finiscono

Lo fanno solo perchè costa meno.
E non sono certamente più igieniche.

Dico una menghiata: nei ristoranti dove hanno le salviettine, vado molto più volentieri e ci ritorno.
Se hanno l' asciugatore elettrico ne esco già con una recensione negativa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Comunuqe, un piccolo OT energetico che volevo scrivere da tempo.
> 
> Da me hanno installato gli asciugatori ad aria calda nei bagni. Sì, quei maledetti ordigni che hanno sostituito le salviette.
> 
> ...


il bello è che NON asciugano.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma questo è un altro argomento, non c' entra col far decidere alla sciura di Voghera quale direzione internazionale deve andare l' Italia.
> 
> Invece su quanto dici, non so che dirti perchè a me per primo non frega nulla ne dell' Azerbajan o dell' Armenia.
> Sarà ipocrisia, sarà psicologia, ma non me ne frega nulla e non mi preoccupano.
> ...


per difendere putin ormai se ne inventano di ogni.


----------



## Swaitak (27 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Comunuqe, un piccolo OT energetico che volevo scrivere da tempo.
> 
> Da me hanno installato gli asciugatori ad aria calda nei bagni. Sì, quei maledetti ordigni che hanno sostituito le salviette.
> 
> ...


minimo sono 750w tipo il phon, fai conto pure che ci devi passare le mani 20 volte perchè la fotocellula funziona di cacca 
Poi ricordo che durante il covid erano pure bannati..
Viva lo sgrollamento delle mani


----------



## gabri65 (27 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Lo fanno solo perchè costa meno.



Mah, permettimi di dubitare. Questi aggeggi infernali non possono consumare poco, muovendo una massa d'aria calda esuberante.

Le salviette, se evacuate perbene, credo siano riciclabili al 90% se non più, a meno che non te le magni. Ovviamente è necessario provvedere alla loro presenza, ma onestamente non mi sembra tutto 'sto sforzo economico e pratico. 

Poi ci sono sempre gli asciugamani a rotolo, sarà questione di lavarli ogni tanto. Ma capisco che viviamo in una epoca di schizzinosi dove tra poco sarà vietato il benché minimo contatto, anche virtuale, a causa di vairuz e zozzerie varie.

Per il resto concordo.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il bello è che NON asciugano.


il trucco è:

1) dopo averle lavate, sbattere fortemente le mani, arrivando al giusto limite che evita una fuoriuscita della dita dalla loro sede
2) fare un giro di asciugatura
3) bestemmiare perchè non è bastato
4) sfregarsi le mani fra loro per redistribuire l' umidità residua
5) ancora il punto 2
6) ancora il punto 3
7) gettare la spugna e dare l'asciugatura finale nei vestiti


----------



## Albijol (27 Settembre 2022)

Notizie sempre più inquietanti
1) i due Nord Stream hanno profonde rotture in 3 punti, la causa naturale è scartata al 100 x 100. Alcuni ipotizzano che sia stato opera di sub russi che hanno semplicemente rotto i gasdotti con ordigni.

2)Il disastro naturale è già mostruoso, e c'è il rischio che la Russia continui a pompare gas in quei gasdotti per un periodo indefinito. Un disastro di proporzioni apocalittiche

2)Guarda caso, proprio oggi viene inaugurato il Baltic Pipe, gasdotto che collega il gas norvegese alla Polonia. Secondo alcuni la rottura dei Nord Stream è un messaggio all Europa del tipo "Abbiamo distrutto una nostra infrastruttura, possiamo farlo anche con le vostre." Terrificante.


----------



## Sam (27 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Comunuqe, un piccolo OT energetico che volevo scrivere da tempo.
> 
> Da me hanno installato gli asciugatori ad aria calda nei bagni. Sì, quei maledetti ordigni che hanno sostituito le salviette.
> 
> ...


Sicuro.
La buonanima di mio padre, prima che si ammalasse e smettesse di lavorare, faceva il rappresentante farmaceutico.
Raccontava di quegli accordi sottobanco che manco i complottismi da rettiliani. Premi, viaggi, sconti su centri convenzionati per cose di ogni tipo, spesso con ordini di medicinali da banco ben oltre il necessario, spesso per alimentare farmacie di un paesello composto da 4 case in croce.

Se il tipo era abbastanza allocco, poi, faceva l'ordine senza nemmeno i premi.
Ha portato a casa televisori, valanghe di campioncini omaggio di creme anti-età, spazzolini, dentifrici ecc.
Tu pensa che per almeno una quindicina d'anni non abbiamo comprato spazzolini o dentifrici, perché avevamo intere scorte di spazzolini e di dentifrici Sensodyne (che se li vai a comprare oggi costano una fucilata). Li abbiamo anche regalati, per quanti ne avevamo.

Quando ci sono di mezzo 'ste robe, puoi star certo che si è "magnato" abbastanza.


----------



## Gas (27 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Notizie sempre più inquietanti
> 1) i due Nord Stream hanno profonde rotture in 3 punti, la causa naturale è scartata al 100 x 100. Alcuni ipotizzano che sia stato opera di sub russi che hanno semplicemente rotto i gasdotti con ordigni.
> 
> 2)Il disastro naturale è già mostruoso, e c'è il rischio che la Russia continui a pompare gas in quei gasdotti per un periodo indefinito. Un disastro di proporzioni apocalittiche
> ...



Non capisco.
1) Perchè mai i russi dovrebbero distruggere il loro impianto quando gli basterebbe semplicemente chiudere le valvole?
2) Perchè dovrebbero far fuoriuscire il gas per un periodo indefinito (perdendo moltissimo loro gas prezioso) quando gli basterebbe chiudere le valvole a monte?
3) Uhm, è come dire "mi eviro", ahahahahah paura che succeda anche a te?


----------



## Swaitak (27 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Notizie sempre più inquietanti
> 1) i due Nord Stream hanno profonde rotture in 3 punti, la causa naturale è scartata al 100 x 100. Alcuni ipotizzano che sia stato opera di sub russi che hanno semplicemente rotto i gasdotti con ordigni.
> 
> 2)Il disastro naturale è già mostruoso, e c'è il rischio che la Russia continui a pompare gas in quei gasdotti per un periodo indefinito. Un disastro di proporzioni apocalittiche
> ...


di sicuro le condotte non si rompono di loro spontanea volontà, discorso diverso se si tratta di valvole o altri passaggi che magari stanno davvero patendo la poca manutenzione, sarebbe interessante sapere il punto preciso delle perdite.
Il nord stream passa attraverso il Mar baltico, li di sicuro ci sono parcheggiati sottomarini militari di entrambe le fazioni.

Edit: Qualcuno ha premuto il grilletto, che disastro.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Notizie sempre più inquietanti
> 1) i due Nord Stream hanno profonde rotture in 3 punti, la causa naturale è scartata al 100 x 100. Alcuni ipotizzano che sia stato opera di sub russi che hanno semplicemente rotto i gasdotti con ordigni.
> 
> 2)Il disastro naturale è già mostruoso, e c'è il rischio che la Russia continui a pompare gas in quei gasdotti per un periodo indefinito. Un disastro di proporzioni apocalittiche
> ...



Mafiosi maledetti


----------



## gabri65 (27 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Sicuro.
> La buonanima di mio padre, prima che si ammalasse e smettesse di lavorare, faceva il rappresentante farmaceutico.
> Raccontava di quegli accordi sottobanco che manco i complottismi da rettiliani. Premi, viaggi, sconti su centri convenzionati per cose di ogni tipo, spesso con ordini di medicinali da banco ben oltre il necessario, spesso per alimentare farmacie di un paesello composto da 4 case in croce.
> 
> ...



Nella mia azienda, che stava in piedi fino a poco tempo fa, hanno cominciato a fare lavoretti e lavoroni.

Sposta il muro, cambia le seggiole. Rimetti il muro, cambia le lampade. Metti il tubo dell'acqua, cambio il lavandino. Ad nauseam.

Una azienda di servizi, composta da soggetti che non ti dico, ha addirittura stabilito base qui da noi, ogni tanto vedi aggirarsi questi ceffi a fare non si sa cosa.

Nel frattempo, il tipo della manutenzione, cioè un mentecatto che da noi dovrebbe semplicemente accendere le caldaie ed essere responsabile di 'ste robe, ha fatto una carriera folgorante, roba da manager altolocato. Ovviamente il suo boss, una asessuata che non ti dico, era una che la faceva annusare all'AD, un altro fesso della madonna.

Ma non farmi parlare oltre, Sam. Tanto funziona così dappertutto, viva la meritocrazia. Non collasseremo solo per il PD o la Melona, ma per 'sta gente, che sono molto più numerosi di quello che si crede.

Perdonate OT.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> *Nella mia azienda, che stava in piedi fino a poco tempo fa, hanno cominciato a fare lavoretti e lavoroni.
> 
> Sposta il muro, cambia le seggiole. Rimetti il muro, cambia le lampade. Metti il tubo dell'acqua, cambio il lavandino. Ad nauseam.
> 
> ...



Mi ricordano molto i racconti che fino a qualche anno fa (prima di andare in pensione) faceva mio zio che lavorava addirittura all'interno di un'università. "Addirittura non per il prestigio del lavoro, in quanto era un semplice manutentore (sulla carta), ma perchè questo genere di cose non te le aspetti all'interno di un'università.

Lui apriva i cancelli dell'istituto, faceva un giro della struttura e poi si appisolava per 8 ore all'interno del suo ufficio.
Nei pochi giorni in cui si lavorava gli facevano semplicemente smontare cessi e lavandini di 2 bagni di 2 piani differenti per poi scambiarli (sempre con quelli appena tolti dall'altro piano) 
Prima di andare in pensione avevano anche assunto un ragazzo di 30 anni per "assicurarsi" che non finisse la carta igienica dai bagni.
Quindi questo ragazzo andava in magazzino, prendeva 3-4 pacchi di carta igienica, la piazzava nei bagni e poi si appisolava anche lui per le restanti 7 ore.
Poi a fine giornata si portavano via anche le cattedre.........non aggiungo altro


----------



## Djici (27 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> di sicuro le condotte non si rompono di loro spontanea volontà, discorso diverso se si tratta di valvole o altri passaggi che magari stanno davvero patendo la poca manutenzione, sarebbe interessante sapere il punto preciso delle perdite.
> Il nord stream passa attraverso il Mar baltico, li di sicuro ci sono parcheggiati sottomarini militari di entrambe le fazioni.
> 
> Edit: Qualcuno ha premuto il grilletto, che disastro.


L'uomo è destinato a scomparire. Troppo poco cervello per potere vivere tranquillamente.


----------



## Albijol (27 Settembre 2022)

Gas ha scritto:


> Non capisco.
> 1) Perchè mai i russi dovrebbero distruggere il loro impianto quando gli basterebbe semplicemente chiudere le valvole?
> 2) Perchè dovrebbero far fuoriuscire il gas per un periodo indefinito (perdendo moltissimo loro gas prezioso) quando gli basterebbe chiudere le valvole a monte?
> 3) Uhm, è come dire "mi eviro", ahahahahah paura che succeda anche a te?



Lo hanno fatto perché per motivi diversi non erano più operativi. E quel gas non può essere ridirezionato per darlo tipo alla Cina.


----------



## Swaitak (27 Settembre 2022)

comunque manderei qualche compaesano del sud italia, per fare un bell'allaccio abusivo in quel punto


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Settembre 2022)

Non vedo i vantaggi dal punto di vista russo, se il danno dovesse essera tale a porre assolutamente la fine a NS1 e 2.

Con l'inverno alle porte un blackout energetico in pieno inverno o anche i costi sempre piu alti avrebbero messo una pressione assurda ai governi europei, sopratutto in Francia e Germania. Non so se questi due e l'UE avrebbero mantenuto le promesse verso l'Ucraino o ad un certo punto avrebbero fatto un dietrofront per ricevere gas da Putin. Lui questo lo sapeva benissimo ed é per questo che la Russia non ha mai dichiarato apertamente di aver smesso di inviare gas tramite NS1 ma si sono nascosti dietro 'problemi tecnologici'. 
NS1 e 2 erano l'asso nella manica di Putin. Se ora fossero realmente distrutti, l'Europa nemmeno volendo potrebbo tornare al gas russo come prima del invasione.
Non ci vedo proprio alcun vantaggio per loro. Se invece fosse possibile riparare i danni potrebbero mantenere il loro asso...ma allora perche danneggiare NS1?


----------



## Swaitak (27 Settembre 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Non vedo i vantaggi dal punto di vista russo, se il danno dovesse essera tale a porre assolutamente la fine a NS1 e 2.
> 
> Con l'inverno alle porte un blackout energetico in pieno inverno o anche i costi sempre piu alti avrebbero messo una pressione assurda ai governi europei, sopratutto in Francia e Germania. Non so se questi due e l'UE avrebbero mantenuto le promesse verso l'Ucraino o ad un certo punto avrebbero fatto un dietrofront per ricevere gas da Putin. Lui questo lo sapeva benissimo ed é per questo che la Russia non ha mai dichiarato apertamente di aver smesso di inviare gas tramite NS1 ma si sono nascosti dietro 'problemi tecnologici'.
> NS1 e 2 erano l'asso nella manica di Putin. Se ora fossero realmente distrutti, l'Europa nemmeno volendo potrebbo tornare al gas russo come prima del invasione.
> Non ci vedo proprio alcun vantaggio per loro. Se invece fosse possibile riparare i danni potrebbero mantenere il loro asso...ma allora perche danneggiare NS1?


allora non possiamo escludere un paese terzo (a stelle o coi colori dell' Hellas) che distrugge il gasdotto per mettere ancora più zizzania


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> di sicuro le condotte non si rompono di loro spontanea volontà, discorso diverso se si tratta di valvole o altri passaggi che magari stanno davvero patendo la poca manutenzione, sarebbe interessante sapere il punto preciso delle perdite.
> Il nord stream passa attraverso il Mar baltico, li di sicuro ci sono parcheggiati sottomarini militari di entrambe le fazioni.
> 
> Edit: Qualcuno ha premuto il grilletto, che disastro.


C'è però da dire che questi sistemi non sono fatti per rimanere fermi.. ma occorrono che ci sia sempre un flow continuo. Basti pensare al una pompa idraulica. 

Non va nemmeno bene avere un flow continuo con valvole chiuse.

Questi mi sembrano da un mese fermi se non di più .. Boh

Un esempio banale è l'automobile. Non puoi mica tenerla ferma mica è fatta per rimanere ferma ed ha più possibilità di danneggiarsi.. figuriamoci un sistema complesso come i Gasdotti 

Boh non so può essere tutto o niente.. Può essere che siano stati i russi o qualcun altro.. può anche darsi un danno collaterale con continui sottomarini che gironzalano in quella zona e saranno in ammucchiata selvaggia. Può anche essere solo una questione tecnica manutenzione ecc.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Settembre 2022)

Aggiungo che la Norvegia qualche giorno fa annunciava la presenza di Droni sconosciuti che gironzolavano nelle loro piattaforme petrolifere..


----------



## Swaitak (27 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> C'è però da dire che questi sistemi non sono fatti per rimanere fermi.. ma occorrono che ci sia sempre un flow continuo. Basti pensare al una pompa idraulica.
> 
> Non va nemmeno bene avere un flow continuo con valvole chiuse.
> 
> ...


boh sinceramente non capisco nemmeno perche ci sia gas nel Nord stream 2, che di fatto non serve a nulla.
Inoltre il NS2 è nuovo, escluderei la manutenzione, magari un improbabile difetto..
E' difficile credere a qualsiasi versione, anche perchè i dati a nostra disposizione sono 4 righe vaghe dei giornalai.
Ps: Ho letto che i sismografi Svedesi e Danesi hanno registrato forte attivita a ridosso della zona dove c'è il danno


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *boh sinceramente non capisco nemmeno perche ci sia gas nel Nord stream 2, che di fatto non serve a nulla.*
> Inoltre il NS2 è nuovo, escluderei la manutenzione, magari un improbabile difetto..
> E' difficile credere a qualsiasi versione, anche perchè i dati a nostra disposizione sono 4 righe vaghe dei giornalai.
> Ps: Ho letto che i sismografi Svedesi e Danesi hanno registrato forte attivita a ridosso della zona dove c'è il danno



Il gas serve per dare pressione alla pipeline. Senza questa pressione, la pipeline verrebbe distrutta dalla pressione del mare a -70 metri.
Anche ora nella NS1 forse stanno ancora mandando gas nel mare perche altrimenti entra l'acqua ed é la fine della pipeline. Forse hanno gia smesso, chissa.


----------



## Djici (27 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> C'è però da dire che questi sistemi non sono fatti per rimanere fermi.. ma occorrono che ci sia sempre un flow continuo. Basti pensare al una pompa idraulica.
> 
> Non va nemmeno bene avere un flow continuo con valvole chiuse.
> 
> ...


Sarà stato proprio un caso che questo problemino succeda proprio ora.
Bah


----------



## Andris (27 Settembre 2022)

*Possibili bollette del gas mensili per gli utenti del mercato tutelato per spalmare la spesa *
*
*
*Ansa*


----------



## Djici (27 Settembre 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Il gas serve per dare pressione alla pipeline. Senza questa pressione, la pipeline verrebbe distrutta dalla pressione del mare a -70 metri.
> Anche ora nella NS1 forse stanno ancora mandando gas nel mare perche altrimenti entra l'acqua ed é la fine della pipeline. Forse hanno gia smesso, chissa.


Non sono di certo un esperto. Però mi sembra strano quello che dici. Quando l'hanno costruito non c'era mica ancora gas a l'interno eppure non e che si è rotto per colpa della pressione.
Il gas e arrivato solo dopo mesi/anni da l'inizio della costruzione.
Quindi io così da non specialista qui su 2 piedi escluderei che sia solo "un semplice problema normale".

Per me li chiaramente c'è stato l'intervento del uomo.
Non potrei nemmeno dire chi l'avrebbe fatto... Le possibilità sono molte.
Ovviamente un'idea c'è l'ho ma che si basa sul nulla.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Possibili bollette del gas mensili per gli utenti del mercato tutelato per spalmare la spesa
> 
> 
> Ansa*



Ma che è sta cacata? I giochi di prestigio per far sembrare più basse le bollette? Tanto i soldi sempre quelli sono.

Che poi il problema vero è la corrente, il gas posso tenerlo spento e schiattare di freddo, con la corrente è un po' difficile tenere tutto spento


----------



## Andris (27 Settembre 2022)

*35-40% degli italiani che vive in condominio non sta pagando per tempo le spese condominiali*
*Era 15% prima del covid
*
*Il Sole 24 Ore*


----------



## Swaitak (27 Settembre 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Il gas serve per dare pressione alla pipeline. Senza questa pressione, la pipeline verrebbe distrutta dalla pressione del mare a -70 metri.
> Anche ora nella NS1 forse stanno ancora mandando gas nel mare perche altrimenti entra l'acqua ed é la fine della pipeline. Forse hanno gia smesso, chissa.


non conosco le norme specifiche, ma in fase di progettazione si possono benissimo contrastare i soli 7 bar di pressione esercitata dalla colonna d'acqua, che causerebbero il buckling (praticamente l'accartocciamento se il tubo fosse vuoto).
La pressione critica è quella interna più che altro ad 80 bar.

Edit: il motivo della presenza di gas nel NS2 è che Gazprom lo aveva riempito con 300m^3 di gas quando stava per essere messo in funzione in febbraio.
Poco prima dell'apertura la Germania, su pressione USA, ha bloccato l'autorizzazione e praticamente il gas è rimasto stoccato nel NS2 per tutti questi mesi.


----------



## Andris (27 Settembre 2022)

*Blinken:*

*"Le fughe di gas dal Nord Stream sono sotto indagine, i primi report indicano che siano state causate da un attacco ma sono solo le prime notizie*

*Nei prossimi mesi dobbiamo lavorare per mettere fine alla dipendenza energetica dell'Europa dalla Russia"*


sogno Borrell così "Nei prossimi mesi dobbiamo lavorare per mettere fine alla dipendenza dell'Europa dagli Stati Uniti"


----------



## Swaitak (27 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Possibili bollette del gas mensili per gli utenti del mercato tutelato per spalmare la spesa
> 
> 
> Ansa*


quando leggo ste soluzioni mi viene l'orticaria


----------



## Swaitak (27 Settembre 2022)

Secondo Philip Lane della BCE, bisogna tassare direttamente i ricchi per contrastare la crisi. 
Attenzione che per una cosa del genere Forza Italia si trasforma in Italexit


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Secondo Philip Lane della BCE, bisogna tassare direttamente i ricchi per contrastare la crisi.
> Attenzione che per una cosa del genere Forza Italia si trasforma in Italexit


Beh, i soldi si possono solo prendere da dove ci sono.

Comunque suona bruttissimo, era meglio impedire ai ricchi ( ovviamente non tutti) di farli tramite evasione, paradisi fiscali, elusioni fiscali, e magheggi finanziari vari


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Settembre 2022)

Intanto la 1 ministra danese, in conferenza stampa, ha annunciato che si tratta di un atto voluto e non incidedente. Le tubazioni si trovano a una profondità di 70-90 metri e sono circondate da strati di acciaio e cemento spessi 12 cm per gli esperti non può trattarsi di incidente.


----------



## Swaitak (27 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Intanto la 1 ministra danese, in conferenza stampa, ha annunciato che si tratta di un atto voluto e non incidedente. Le tubazioni si trovano a una profondità di 70-90 metri e sono circondate da strati di acciaio e cemento spessi 12 cm per gli esperti non può trattarsi di incidente.


Se non ricordo male qualche mese fa Putin non aveva portato un po di sottomarini a fare esercitazioni da quelle parti?
Poi c'erano pure le esercitazioni congiunte Russia-Cina di cui non si è saputo più nulla


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Settembre 2022)

Su twitter ho appena beccato sto post, parlamentare europeo polacco. Non so che pensare onestamente


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Settembre 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Il gas serve per dare pressione alla pipeline. Senza questa pressione, la pipeline verrebbe distrutta dalla pressione del mare a -70 metri.
> Anche ora nella NS1 forse stanno ancora mandando gas nel mare perche altrimenti entra l'acqua ed é la fine della pipeline. Forse hanno gia smesso, chissa.


ma questa dove l'hai sentita?

70 metri sono 7 bar..... ci va anche pelizzari anzi l'uomo arriva a più di 300m... figurati un tubo di acciaio.


----------



## Andris (27 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Su twitter ho appena beccato sto post, parlamentare europeo polacco. Non so che pensare onestamente
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3356


ex ministro degli Esteri e con foto del profilo dell'incontro con Biden...uno dei fanatici polacchi russofobi
è contento davvero questo fanatico.


----------



## Andris (27 Settembre 2022)

in Germania nei giorni scorsi ci sono state nuove proteste in piazza a favore di Nord Stream e contro il governo.

se gli americani c'entrano si torna alla tensione Merkel-Obama per lo spionaggio dei servizi ai tedeschi, anzi di più


----------



## Shmuk (27 Settembre 2022)

A chi giova? Alquanto nebuloso.

Mie percentuali sui possibili ideatori/esecutori:

Russi: 70%
Ukraini: 10%
10%: USA
5%: Germania stessa.
5%: Altre entità.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Settembre 2022)

Noto con piacere che adesso il gombloddoh™ è diventato sport del forum.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Settembre 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> A chi giova? Alquanto nebuloso.
> 
> Mie percentuali sui possibili ideatori/esecutori:
> 
> ...



Ma non so, quel 10% USA mi pare poco. Ho appena visto ora il video di Biden di febbraio 2022 e mi pare alquanto eloquente sul gasdotto. I toni usati sono perentori e non lasciano spazio a dubbi onestamente


----------



## Albijol (27 Settembre 2022)

Ragazzi sono stati i russi. Qualsiasi altra risposta non ha senso. Intanto la Norvegia ha lanciato lo Stato di Allerta su tutte le sue infrastrutture di gas e petrolio


----------



## Andris (27 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ragazzi sono stati i russi. Qualsiasi altra risposta non ha senso. Intanto la Norvegia ha lanciato lo Stato di Allerta su tutte le sue infrastrutture di gas e petrolio


è un danno da centinaia di milioni anche per i russi in un momento dove non hanno soldi da buttare facilmente


----------



## Albijol (28 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> è un danno da centinaia di milioni anche per i russi in un momento dove non hanno soldi da buttare facilmente



Secondo me è un chiaro avvertimento alla Norvegia.


----------



## Milanoide (28 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> LOL Taaaac. Fuoriuscita di gas sia dal nortstream1(ora fuori servizio) che dal Nord Stream 2. Ormai è chiaro, come avevo scritto, che Putin agisce in base al prezzo del gas.


Ed alle cause di inadempimento contrattuale che si stavano accumulando contro Gazprom


----------



## Milanoide (28 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ragazzi sono stati i russi. Qualsiasi altra risposta non ha senso. Intanto la Norvegia ha lanciato lo Stato di Allerta su tutte le sue infrastrutture di gas e petrolio


Conto alla rovescia per aumento prezzi di coperte, piumoni, abbigliamento invernale.

Mossa della Norvegia per rilanciare l'acquisto di quegli spessi maglioni che andavano negli anni 70-80.


----------



## Milanoide (28 Settembre 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> A chi giova? Alquanto nebuloso.
> 
> Mie percentuali sui possibili ideatori/esecutori:
> 
> ...


Gombloddiamo, gombloddiamo, io aggiungo:
Comandante di sommergibile russo che vuole accelerare la fine del conflitto silurando il regime di Putin e le sue ultime risorse.

L'ammutinamento della Potemkin è una figata pazzesca (semicit.)


----------



## pazzomania (28 Settembre 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> A chi giova? Alquanto nebuloso.
> 
> Mie percentuali sui possibili ideatori/esecutori:
> 
> ...


Meglio di un bookmaker professionista

Ci sta


----------



## pazzomania (28 Settembre 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Ed alle cause di inadempimento contrattuale che si stavano accumulando contro Gazprom


Il giorno che la Norvegia inaugura il suo gasdotto, esplode l' altro?

Suvvia.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Settembre 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Gombloddiamo, gombloddiamo, io aggiungo:
> Comandante di sommergibile russo che vuole accelerare la fine del conflitto silurando il regime di Putin e le sue ultime risorse.
> 
> L'ammutinamento della Potemkin è una figata pazzesca (semicit.)


In realtà, sono mesi che Putin si inventa problemi per rallentare il flusso ed "onorare i contratti"

Metterlo fuori uso del tutto, è il metodo supremo


----------



## Albijol (28 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Su twitter ho appena beccato sto post, parlamentare europeo polacco. Non so che pensare onestamente
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3356



È ironico


----------



## Albijol (28 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Meglio di un bookmaker professionista
> 
> Ci sta



Per adesso giova alla Russia, prezzo TTF da 170 di ieri a 208


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Settembre 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> A chi giova? Alquanto nebuloso.
> 
> Mie percentuali sui possibili ideatori/esecutori:
> 
> ...


spectre 50%


----------



## pazzomania (28 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Per adesso giova alla Russia, prezzo TTF da 170 di ieri a 208



Ovviamente non so chi sia stato, anche se i russi partano ormai in pole su tutto.
Ma fossero stati loro, non è questione di mero prezzo.

Non l' hanno fatto, solo per quello nel caso.

Bisogna capire se è una scusa per abbassare le forniture ( probabile), o se è un avviso.

Detto questo, non è che scarto del tutto l' ipotesi che sia stato qualcuno ad occidente.
Un movente del tipo "occhio che tu ci hai in pugno, ma anche noi possiamo fermarti il business quando vogliamo"


----------



## Swaitak (28 Settembre 2022)

è stata la stessa impresa che ha costruito il gasdotto, così potrà mangiare sulla riparazione. 
Dalle mie parti funziona così


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Per adesso giova alla Russia, prezzo TTF da 170 di ieri a 208



"ha stata la russiah" 

Giova alla russia oppure agli speculatori del TTF di Amsterdam?


----------



## Davidoff (28 Settembre 2022)

A me pare probabile siano stati gli Usa, anche perché i gasdotti sono stati danneggiati praticamente nelle acque territoriali di Svezia e Danimarca, fossero stati i russi avrebbero attaccato più a nord, molti meno rischi. Inoltre perdono anche una leva importante, durante l'inverno la possibilità di riattivare i gasdotti avrebbe aiutato a negoziare con i paesi europei in difficoltà. Tenete sempre presente la base di tutta la strategia Usa in Europa, impedire i rapporti commerciali tra Germania e Russia, gli americani sono letteralmente ossessionati da questo.


----------



## darden (28 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> è stata la stessa impresa che ha costruito il gasdotto, così potrà mangiare sulla riparazione.
> Dalle mie parti funziona così


Ehhh allora siamo stati noi perchè l'ha costruito Saipem... meglio non spargere sta voce 

Comunque questa cosa influenza tanti e potenzialmente ci possono guadagnare tutti:

La russia ha diversi canali di esportazione GAS, il NS2 non è mai andato in funzione quindi guadagna/perde zero e il NS1 andava a singhiozzo con poco gas (ricordate la storia della turbina che doveva arrivare dal canada?). In questo modo i russi lo possono tenere spento, il prezzo del gas che vendono da altri gasdotti sale e Gazprom non deve pagare le penali sul gas non inviato via NS1. Di contro spenderanno soldi per ripararlo. Nel breve ci vanno in pari con aumento del prezzo del gas e ci guadagnano alla lunga per le penali.
Gli Usa hanno un gancio ancora più forte sull'UE per incrementare le sanzioni, visto che UE ha perso un canale di approvvigionamento e quel poco di gas che arrivava da NS1 non arriverà più. Ci guadagnano da un punto di vista del softpower verso UE e non ci perdono nulla
UE ci perde in termini di aumento del prezzo del gas, è schizzato a 210 il TTF mentre ieri era 175. Da vedere se l'avvio di Baltic Pipe può già sostituire in toto gli arrivi da NS1, in quel caso il prezzo calerebbe e il gas lo avresti comunque. Inoltre non sarebbe più possibile prendere gas da NS1, non so se esistono nei contratti penali anche su "mancati acquisti" se la germania di punto in bianco smetta di comprare il gas dalla russia.
Italia, al netto degli scherzi il tratto offshore è stato fatto da Saipem. Sarebbe carino sapere cosa prevede il contratto di manutenzione e se ancora in piedi. Sul progetto ci fu finanziamento per 70% da banche/enti statali tra cui c'era SACE, azienda statale italiana, anche in questo caso da capire se ci sono clausole di sospensione dei pagamenti del finanziamento da parte Gazprom in caso di forza maggiore e se hanno finito di restituire già tutti i soldi (stesso discorso vale per il governo tedesco che finanziò parte del progetto).


----------



## gabri65 (28 Settembre 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> A chi giova? Alquanto nebuloso.
> 
> Mie percentuali sui possibili ideatori/esecutori:
> 
> ...



Altre entità:
1% Dharma Initiative (Lost)
1% Umbrella Corporation
3% juve


----------



## Milanoide (28 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> è stata la stessa impresa che ha costruito il gasdotto, così potrà mangiare sulla riparazione.
> Dalle mie parti funziona così


Le parti per la riparazione sono già nei magazzini del cliente.
Ma il cliente, sprovveduto ed infiltrato di dipendenti disonesti in combutta con il fornitore, non lo sa. O se lo sa misteriosamente non le trova.
Saranno uscite nottetempo.
Allora scatta l'emergenza con ordine consegna accelerata e mille mila sovra costi.
Si vedrà consegnare parti di ricambio che già aveva.
Funziona così


----------



## Swaitak (28 Settembre 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> *Ehhh allora siamo stati noi perchè l'ha costruito Saipem... meglio non spargere sta voce *
> 
> Comunque questa cosa influenza tanti e potenzialmente ci possono guadagnare tutti:
> 
> ...


e lo vedi che ho ragione allora? 
Comunque il Baltic Pipe ha 1/5 della portata del NS1 e passa solo per Polonia e Danimarca, escluderei l'ipotesi 4. In europa ci guadagnano Norvegia fornitore e Olanda speculatore, gli altri lo pigliano in cu...

L'ipotesi che siano stati gli Usa per me è ai primi posti, loro sono quelli che hanno bloccato NS2. Quindi o loro o qualcuno che vuole mettere zizzania tra noi e Usa


----------



## darden (28 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> e lo vedi che ho ragione allora?
> Comunque il Baltic Pipe ha 1/5 della portata del NS1 e passa solo per Polonia e Danimarca, escluderei l'ipotesi 4. In europa ci guadagnano Norvegia fornitore e Olanda speculatore, gli altri lo pigliano in cu...
> 
> L'ipotesi che siano stati gli Usa per me è ai primi posti, loro sono quelli che hanno bloccato NS2. Quindi o loro o qualcuno che vuole mettere zizzania tra noi e Usa



Per quelle varie motivazioni di sopra per me è tra Russia ed Usa, ma lo vedo più verso la Russia (80-20) perchè mi sembrano più concreti come vantaggi.

Ma stiamo nel campo delle opinioni di noi comuni ignoranti


----------



## pazzomania (28 Settembre 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> A me pare probabile siano stati gli Usa, anche perché i gasdotti sono stati danneggiati praticamente nelle acque territoriali di Svezia e Danimarca, fossero stati i russi avrebbero attaccato più a nord, molti meno rischi. Inoltre perdono anche una leva importante, durante l'inverno la possibilità di riattivare i gasdotti avrebbe aiutato a negoziare con i paesi europei in difficoltà. Tenete sempre presente la base di tutta la strategia Usa in Europa, impedire i rapporti commerciali tra Germania e Russia, gli americani sono letteralmente ossessionati da questo.



Però gli "amici" amerikani ci hanno già detto che ci possiamo attaccare al c.... , più di cosi non possono estrarre gas.

Quindi quello che eventualmente guadagneranno, non possono più aumentarlo.

Quindi se il fine fosse farci comprare più gas da loro, che senso ha?


----------



## vota DC (28 Settembre 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Per quelle varie motivazioni di sopra per me è tra Russia ed Usa, ma lo vedo più verso la Russia (80-20) perchè mi sembrano più concreti come vantaggi.
> 
> Ma stiamo nel campo delle opinioni di noi comuni ignoranti


In realtà gli Usa non hanno mai voluto guadagnarci. Potevano offrire il loro gas e sostituire la Russia già da anni. Non lo hanno fatto perché esportare le materie prime offre un vantaggio inferiore rispetto all'avere i propri avversari privi di riscaldamento ed elettricità con tutte le fabbriche ferme. Per lo stesso motivo gli Usa tramite il Regno Unito hanno fatto entrare un sacco di stati scrocconi dentro la UE che la affossano fin dalla propria entrata.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Però gli "amici" amerikani ci hanno già detto che ci possiamo attaccare al c.... , più di cosi non possono estrarre gas.
> 
> Quindi quello che eventualmente guadagneranno, non possono più aumentarlo.
> 
> Quindi se il fine fosse farci comprare più gas da loro, che senso ha?



Il senso sarebbe quello di bloccare definitivamente il gas russo verso l'europa (in germania la popolazione sta protestando per riaprire i lavori sul NS2, nordstream2 che gli ameriggani hanno fatto di tutto,soprattutto in passato, per bloccarlo)


----------



## pazzomania (28 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Il senso sarebbe quello di bloccare definitivamente il gas russo verso l'europa (in germania la popolazione sta protestando per riaprire i lavori sul NS2, nordstream2 che gli ameriggani hanno fatto di tutto,soprattutto in passato, per bloccarlo)


Boh, chiunque sia stato per me è più un gesto dimostrativo.

Sono tubi, si possono riparare.


----------



## darden (28 Settembre 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> In realtà gli Usa non hanno mai voluto guadagnarci. Potevano offrire il loro gas e sostituire la Russia già da anni. Non lo hanno fatto perché esportare le materie prime offre un vantaggio inferiore rispetto all'avere i propri avversari privi di riscaldamento ed elettricità con tutte le fabbriche ferme. Per lo stesso motivo gli Usa tramite il Regno Unito hanno fatto entrare un sacco di stati scrocconi dentro la UE che la affossano fin dalla propria entrata.


Ma infatti se vedi il mio post prima tra i vantaggi Usa ho messo solo che ci guadagnano in Softpower, inteso come aumenta crisi energetica in europa e di conseguenza UE è meno legata alla Russia quindi per forza va più verso gli USA.

Di contro la Russia ha più guadagni economici che politici: sale il prezzo del gas che vendi su altri canali, non paghi penali per mancato approvvigionamento e forse fermi la restituizione dei finanziamenti ottenuti


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Settembre 2022)

Saranno contenti in Saipem, un bel pò di lavoro da fare. Se non sbaglio l'intera installazione della pipeline è stata fatta da noi italiani, anche perchè siamo gli unici che riescono a fare certi progetti su piattaforme acquatiche (ci martelliamo sempre i cojones ma parliamo anche delle nostre eccellenze quando ci sono).


----------



## Andris (28 Settembre 2022)

in acque NATO si può colpire un gasdotto che rifornisce l'Europa e nessuno per due giorni ha contezza di cosa sia accaduto precisamente ?

vera dimostrazione di potenza atlantica...meno male che la Svezia fosse il terrore dei sette mari, neanche sotto casa vigila

hanno usato i sottomarini che sfuggono a radar e satelliti ?

in sette mesi di guerra sono stati ben attenti a non sfiorare i gasdotti in Ucraina


----------



## Albijol (28 Settembre 2022)

Occhio che pare che la Gazprom voglia chiudere i rubinetti del gasdotto che passa per l Ucraina, quello che porta il gas anche all Italia per capirci. Fosse vero, sarebbe la prova che Putin è impazzito al 100 x 100. Senza il gas la Russia non può finanziarsi la guerra.


----------



## Swaitak (28 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Occhio che pare che la Gazprom voglia chiudere i rubinetti del gasdotto che passa per l Ucraina, quello che porta il gas anche all Italia per capirci. Fosse vero, sarebbe la prova che Putin è impazzito al 100 x 100. Senza il gas la Russia non può finanziarsi la guerra.


Vai così! sono altri 50 miliardi di m^3 verso l'europa, di cui 12 a noi


----------



## darden (28 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Occhio che pare che la Gazprom voglia chiudere i rubinetti del gasdotto che passa per l Ucraina, quello che porta il gas anche all Italia per capirci. Fosse vero, sarebbe la prova che Putin è impazzito al 100 x 100. Senza il gas la Russia non può finanziarsi la guerra.


Al momento quel gasdotto si è salvato dalle sanzioni e dai bombardamenti solo per un motivo, ci guadagnano tutti.


Russia vende gas a noi e si prende i soldi.
Ucraina prende i soldi da putin per far passare il gas sul suo territorio.
UE ottiene il gas.
A spegnerlo ci perdono tutti quanti, ma se sei disperato allora potresti fare quella mossa per cercare di affamare i tuoi avversari.


----------



## Shmuk (28 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Occhio che pare che la Gazprom voglia chiudere i rubinetti del gasdotto che passa per l Ucraina, quello che porta il gas anche all Italia per capirci. Fosse vero, sarebbe la prova che Putin è impazzito al 100 x 100. Senza il gas la Russia non può finanziarsi la guerra.



Sul che non possa finanziarsela lo stesso non sono affatto sicuro, alla fine è una guerra nell'atrio di casa; probabilmente oltre che un forte segnale d'immagine, vorrebbe poter assestare un colpo da semi KO alle nostre economie e società in questo "caldo" inverno.

Quanto alle manovre russe, li ho sempre ritenuti capaci di tutto: non sono affatto un complottista, di solito, ma per esempio anche l'omicidio della Dugyna non mi ha convinto del tutto, in realtà non sono nemmeno sicuro sia veramente morta.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ovviamente non so chi sia stato, anche se i russi partano ormai in pole su tutto.
> Ma fossero stati loro, non è questione di mero prezzo.
> 
> Non l' hanno fatto, solo per quello nel caso.
> ...


Io bho ! Mesi e mesi nel dichiarare che UE abbandonerà la dipendenza dal gas russo, e questi c'hanno bisogno di avvisarci? nel caso.. visto le intenzioni ( a parole!) questo risvolto a noi non ci dovrebbe interessare..
insomma abbiamo fatto tutto noi


----------



## Andris (28 Settembre 2022)

il presidente del Consiglio europeo Michel da Bruxelles:

*"Gli atti di sabotaggio #Nordstream sembrano essere un tentativo di destabilizzare ulteriormente l'approvvigionamento energetico dell'Ue.*
* Abbiamo bisogno di un'indagine urgente e approfondita. Coloro che hanno perpetrato questo atto saranno ritenuti pienamente responsabili e obbligati a pagare. *
*I nostri sforzi per diversificare l'approvvigionamento energetico rispetto al gas russo continuano"*


----------



## Andris (28 Settembre 2022)

*due settimane di passione secondo il ministro della Difesa danese:*

*"C'è molto gas in uscita, l'esplosione è molto grande, e quindi **ci vorrà del tempo, una settimana o due prima che le perdite possano essere indagate scendendo in profondità "*


----------



## Andris (28 Settembre 2022)

*vicemininistro Esteri russo:*
*
"Stupido pensare sia stata la Federazione russa.
*
*Pronti a indagini congiunte, se ci saranno appelli per farlo"*


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Settembre 2022)

*Ambasciata USA: I cittadini americani sono invitati a "lasciare la Russia immediatamente", usando "le limitate opzioni" di trasporto commerciale ancora disponibili.*​
Pesantissima questa. Ci siamo all'escalation?


----------



## Swaitak (28 Settembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Ambasciata USA: I cittadini americani sono invitati a "lasciare la Russia immediatamente", usando "le limitate opzioni" di trasporto commerciale ancora disponibili.*​
> Pesantissima questa. Ci siamo all'escalation?


eh beh ora col gasdotto si innescherà un grosso giro di accuse, le conseguenze non si possono conoscere


----------



## pazzomania (28 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *vicemininistro Esteri russo:*
> 
> *"Stupido pensare sia stata la Federazione russa.*
> 
> *Pronti a indagini congiunte, se ci saranno appelli per farlo"*


Tutti a dire "non sono stato io"

Come all' asilo


----------



## pazzomania (28 Settembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Ambasciata USA: I cittadini americani sono invitati a "lasciare la Russia immediatamente", usando "le limitate opzioni" di trasporto commerciale ancora disponibili.*​
> Pesantissima questa. Ci siamo all'escalation?


Se la memoria non falla, non mi pare sia la prima volta.
Per me, hanno più paura di ritorsioni che di una guerra.


----------



## darden (28 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se la memoria non falla, non mi pare sia la prima volta.
> Per me, hanno più paura di ritorsioni che di una guerra.


Secondo me vogliono evitare altri prigionieri politici tipo la giocatrice di basket.

Comunque sentivo che a settembre erano arrivati da ns1 zero mc di gas, quindi per i russi è una mossa a costo zero che però può fare alzare il prezzo e può permettere di tenerlo chiuso senza penali.. le mie percentuali passano 90 Russia - 10 USA


----------



## JDT (28 Settembre 2022)

Piccole considerazioni degli avvenimenti:

-imbarazzante che una qualsiasi nazione possa fare un danno del genere nel "cuore dell'Europa" (peggio ancora Nato), soprattutto su uno dei canali strategici e il più importante del periodo.
- 48 ore solo per far scattare l'inchiesta, la giustizia italiana a confronto va che è una meraviglia.
- russi che si dichiarano pronti ad indagini congiunte: sono anni che si rifiutano di collaborare, o lo fanno con palese ritardo, forse è meglio fare senza.
- nessuno ha parlato o si è mosso per arginare i danni ambientali, tutti impegnati a dare la colpa, che è sempre la cosa più importante.
- 44.000 russi in fuga, tutti in occidente, nessuno che emigri in iran, Turchia o Cina, non sanno che sono in grande sviluppo, gestiti dai migliori statisti del globo?


----------



## pazzomania (28 Settembre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Piccole considerazioni degli avvenimenti:
> 
> -imbarazzante che una qualsiasi nazione possa fare un danno del genere nel "cuore dell'Europa" (peggio ancora Nato), soprattutto su uno dei canali strategici e il più importante del periodo.


purtroppo anche con internet, se qualcuno volesse lo fa saltare ovunque vuole, basta tagliare i cavi sottomarini


JDT ha scritto:


> - 48 ore solo per far scattare l'inchiesta, la giustizia italiana a confronto va che è una meraviglia.


tanto per 15 giorni non si potra' fare nulla, finche' non vai a vedere la scena del crimine


JDT ha scritto:


> - russi che si dichiarano pronti ad indagini congiunte: sono anni che si rifiutano di collaborare, o lo fanno con palese ritardo, forse è meglio fare senza.


chiaro


JDT ha scritto:


> - nessuno ha parlato o si è mosso per arginare i danni ambientali, tutti impegnati a dare la colpa, che è sempre la cosa più importante.


hai ragione, sono dei maledetti



JDT ha scritto:


> - 44.000 russi in fuga, tutti in occidente, nessuno che emigri in iran, Turchia o Cina, non sanno che sono in grande sviluppo, gestiti dai migliori statisti del globo?


ma va??? L' occidente fa schifo


----------



## Swaitak (28 Settembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Ambasciata USA: I cittadini americani sono invitati a "lasciare la Russia immediatamente", usando "le limitate opzioni" di trasporto commerciale ancora disponibili.*​


*All'appello si aggiungono Polonia e Bulgaria*


----------



## pazzomania (28 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *All'appello si aggiungono Polonia e Bulgaria*


Che palle sto Putin
Oltre a rovinarmi con l' inflazione mi sta fottendo pure i risparmi con i mercati che crollano

Che muoia male!


----------



## pazzomania (28 Settembre 2022)

*Gazprom minaccia di chiudere i flussi del gas attraverso l' Ucraina per vicissitudini con l' azienda ucraina che ne gestisce il passaggio*


----------



## pazzomania (28 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *Gazprom minaccia di chiudere i flussi del gas attraverso l' Ucraina per vicissitudini con l' azienda ucraina che ne gestisce il passaggio*


Che coincidenza pazzesca


----------



## Swaitak (28 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *Gazprom minaccia di chiudere i flussi del gas attraverso l' Ucraina per vicissitudini con l' azienda ucraina che ne gestisce il passaggio*


e noi rispondiamo con lo stop alle esportazioni di democrazia


----------



## Djici (28 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> il presidente del Consiglio europeo Michel da Bruxelles:
> 
> *"Gli atti di sabotaggio #Nordstream sembrano essere un tentativo di destabilizzare ulteriormente l'approvvigionamento energetico dell'Ue.*
> * Abbiamo bisogno di un'indagine urgente e approfondita. Coloro che hanno perpetrato questo atto saranno ritenuti pienamente responsabili e obbligati a pagare. *
> *I nostri sforzi per diversificare l'approvvigionamento energetico rispetto al gas russo continuano"*


Parla solo di "pagare".
A me sembra un atto di guerra vero e proprio. Che sia Russia o un altro paese


----------



## Nevergiveup (28 Settembre 2022)

Fossero stati realmente i russi mi aspetto un evoluzione rapida della vicenda.. se la strategia russa è la solita di prendere per sfinimento il nemico tagliando completamente le forniture e confidando nel freddo inverno non credo gli alleati si limiteranno ad aspettare ed annaspare fino a primavera.. speriamo non sia così.


----------



## Albijol (28 Settembre 2022)

Secondi gli esperti tedeschi il NS1 e 2 saranno distrutti in maniera irrevocabile dall'acqua salata se non verranno riparati in maniera tempestiva. Quindi possiamo dirlo: RIP Nord Stream, Merkel non piangere.


----------



## Djici (28 Settembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Fossero stati realmente i russi mi aspetto un evoluzione rapida della vicenda.. se la strategia russa è la solita di prendere per sfinimento il nemico tagliando completamente le forniture e confidando nel freddo inverno non credo gli alleati si limiteranno ad aspettare ed annaspare fino a primavera.. speriamo non sia così.


Beh se ci sono le prove che sia stata la russia mi sembra evidente che ci saranno problemi grossi 
Immagina se noi avessimo fatto saltare le tubature (che non esistono)che portano gas in cina...
Non credo che l'avremo fatta franca.

Se fossero stati gli americani ci ritroveremo nel bel mezzo di un terribile dilemma. Anzi in una situazione proprio folle. Qualsiasi cosa si faccia le conseguenze sarebbero terribili.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Settembre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Piccole considerazioni degli avvenimenti:
> 
> -imbarazzante che una qualsiasi nazione possa fare un danno del genere nel "cuore dell'Europa" (peggio ancora Nato), soprattutto su uno dei canali strategici e il più importante del periodo.
> - 48 ore solo per far scattare l'inchiesta, la giustizia italiana a confronto va che è una meraviglia.
> ...



Sui danni ambientali tranquillizzati, sono molto limitati e spariscono con la riparazione, non è petrolio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Settembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Parla solo di "pagare".
> A me sembra un atto di guerra vero e proprio. Che sia Russia o un altro paese


Se i russi hanno sabotato il gasdotto nelle acque territoriali di un altra nazione è un atto di guerra altroché. Ovviamente vi devono essere delle prove.

Ora non voglio fare il complottista, ma ad oggi non escluderei il false flag NATO.


----------



## Albijol (28 Settembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se i russi hanno sabotato il gasdotto nelle acque territoriali di un altra nazione è un atto di guerra altroché. Ovviamente vi devono essere delle prove.
> 
> Ora non voglio fare il complottista, ma ad oggi non escluderei il false flag NATO.



Non crei un disastro ambientale del genere per un false flag dai. Poi ai danni di una nazione membra, la Danimarca


----------



## Alkampfer (28 Settembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se i russi hanno sabotato il gasdotto nelle acque territoriali di un altra nazione è un atto di guerra altroché. Ovviamente vi devono essere delle prove.
> 
> Ora non voglio fare il complottista, ma ad oggi non escluderei il false flag NATO.


perchè dovrebbero sabotare , quando il gas è loro, e basta che chiudono il rubinetto ?


----------



## darden (28 Settembre 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> perchè dovrebbero sabotare , quando il gas è loro, e basta che chiudono il rubinetto ?



Qui c'è il punto di fondo, NS1 e NS2 erano già chiusi. Il secondo mai partito e il primo a settembre è stato fermo in termini di uscita di gas verso la germania.

Quindi dal punto di vista export non ha decrementi mentre il prezzo sale e avrà incremento economico. Oggettivamente il prezzo stava scendendo molto e ci sta che abbia fatto questa mossa visto che oggil il ttf è salito a 210 Euro. Quindi a parità di export guadagna di più.


----------



## Alkampfer (28 Settembre 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Qui c'è il punto di fondo, NS1 e NS2 erano già chiusi. Il secondo mai partito e il primo a settembre è stato fermo in termini di uscita di gas verso la germania.
> 
> Quindi dal punto di vista export non ha decrementi mentre il prezzo sale e avrà incremento economico. Oggettivamente il prezzo stava scendendo molto e ci sta che abbia fatto questa mossa visto che oggil il ttf è salito a 210 Euro. Quindi a parità di export guadagna di più.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3357


"Se la Russia invade, non ci sarà più un Nord Stream 2. Metteremo fine a questo".
.....


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Settembre 2022)

Queste analisi mi sembrano le stesse sui bombardamenti nella centrale nucleare da parte dei russi.. con incredibile dire che dicono pure che è occupata dai russi  in pratica un no sense.. e voi state cercando di dargli una spiegazione plausibile.. si intanto i temibili della Nato si sono fatti uccellare ok


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Settembre 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> "Se la Russia invade, non ci sarà più un Nord Stream 2. Metteremo fine a questo".
> .....


Almeno la Germania non ha ripensamenti


----------



## Andris (28 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Non crei un disastro ambientale del genere per un false flag dai. Poi ai danni di una nazione membra, la Danimarca


il ragionamento secondo cui uno distrugge qualcosa di suo per avere una restrizione di esportazione e quindi alzare i prezzi potrebbe essere applicato da qualunque esportatore al mondo di qualunque prodotto molto richiesto.

allora domani i paesi esportatori distruggono i pozzi petroliferi, le cave di minerali rari etc

sarebbe la follia mondiale


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Settembre 2022)

Comunque voglio fare una riflessione.. Il fatto che stiamo ancora a qui scrivere nonostante la situazione delicata fa riflettere che comunque, per fortuna qualcuno nel sistema ha la testa ancora apposto.. Fosse stato 60 anni fa sarebbe già scoppiata una guerra su tutti i fronti.

Certo il 2019 è stato forse l'ultimo anno "normale"...

Vedremo cosa succederà questo inverno..


----------



## Davidoff (28 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque voglio fare una riflessione.. Il fatto che stiamo ancora a qui scrivere nonostante la situazione delicata fa riflettere che comunque, per fortuna qualcuno nel sistema ha la testa ancora apposto.. Fosse stato 60 anni fa sarebbe già scoppiata una guerra su tutti i fronti.
> 
> Certo il 2019 è stato forse l'ultimo anno "normale"...
> 
> Vedremo cosa succederà questo inverno..


Pestilenza, guerra, direi che tra poco arriva carestia...


----------



## Andris (28 Settembre 2022)

un altro fanatico polacco direttamente in trasferta da Washington

uscite dalla NATO e fate la guerra ai russi insieme ai baltici, vediamo cosa vien fuori...dobbiamo star dietro questi pazzi che odiano i russi per fatti stravecchi che non ci riguardano, roba da matti


----------



## darden (28 Settembre 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> "Se la Russia invade, non ci sarà più un Nord Stream 2. Metteremo fine a questo".
> .....


Infatti NS2 non è mai entrato in funzione nonostante sia pronto da tempo e quando fu avviato la Germania dovette investire una marea di soldi in Ucraina per controbilanciare l'affare. E una delle sanzioni è stata proprio chiusura definitiva da parte Germania.

Ma a settembre se su NS1, quello operativo, alla Germania non è arrivato gas è per la manutenzione straordinaria dichiarata da Gazprom. Gazprom ci paga le penali su quei non arrivi. Se togli una fonte di potenziale offerta è normale che la domanda potenziale aumenta.

Poi ognuno ha la sua idea, perché la verità la sanno solo un paio di servizi segreti probabilmente, io do peso alle info che conosco e di conseguenza mi faccio un opinione.

Per quello che ne so conviene più ai russi che agli Usa questa esplosione di un gasdotto fermo e che non porta introiti ma solo perdita in termini di penali.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Settembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se i russi hanno sabotato il gasdotto nelle acque territoriali di un altra nazione è un atto di guerra altroché. Ovviamente vi devono essere delle prove.
> 
> Ora non voglio fare il complottista, ma ad oggi non escluderei il false flag NATO.



Altrimenti pensa che minkiaman coloro che si sono fatti esplodere i gasdotti da sotto il naso...


----------



## Albijol (28 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> il ragionamento secondo cui uno distrugge qualcosa di suo per avere una restrizione di esportazione e quindi alzare i prezzi potrebbe essere applicato da qualunque esportatore al mondo di qualunque prodotto molto richiesto.
> 
> allora domani i paesi esportatori distruggono i pozzi petroliferi, le cave di minerali rari etc
> 
> sarebbe la follia mondiale



C'è una cosa sensata che ha fatto la Russia dal 24 febbraio?


----------



## Butcher (28 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque voglio fare una riflessione.. Il fatto che stiamo ancora a qui scrivere nonostante la situazione delicata fa riflettere che comunque, per fortuna qualcuno nel sistema ha la testa ancora apposto.. Fosse stato 60 anni fa sarebbe già scoppiata una guerra su tutti i fronti.
> 
> Certo il 2019 è stato forse l'ultimo anno "normale"...
> 
> Vedremo cosa succederà questo inverno..


Abbi pazienza, ci vuole tempo per mettere tutte le pedine a posto. Le guerre si costruiscono negli anni.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> C'è una cosa sensata che ha fatto la Russia dal 24 febbraio?


C'è una cosa sensata che ha fatto la NATO dal 24 febbraio oltre a prendere a martellate i nostri testicoli?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Settembre 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Infatti NS2 non è mai entrato in funzione nonostante sia pronto da tempo e quando fu avviato la Germania dovette investire una marea di soldi in Ucraina per controbilanciare l'affare. E una delle sanzioni è stata proprio chiusura definitiva da parte Germania.
> 
> Ma a settembre se su NS1, quello operativo, alla Germania non è arrivato gas è per la manutenzione straordinaria dichiarata da Gazprom. Gazprom ci paga le penali su quei non arrivi. Se togli una fonte di potenziale offerta è normale che la domanda potenziale aumenta.
> 
> ...


Allora documentati e vedrai minacce di senatori americani oltre allo stato medesimo sul NS2  ben prima della guerra in atto.. coincidenza anche questa!?  cioè sono arrivati a minacciare chi ospitava le navi che servivano a completare l'opera  p.s. guardati anche chi ha spinto la Germania a fermare il tutto.. caso mai sempre lei


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Settembre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> C'è una cosa sensata che ha fatto la NATO dal 24 febbraio oltre a prendere a martellate i nostri testicoli?


Iniziamo dal 1990..
Cioè potevano smettere se doveva fare la cavolata di diventare offensiva dal difensiva che era eh


----------



## darden (28 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Allora documentati e vedrai minacce di senatori americani oltre allo stato medesimo sul NS2  ben prima della guerra in atto.. coincidenza anche questa!?  cioè sono arrivati a minacciare chi ospitava le navi che servivano a completare l'opera  p.s. guardati anche chi ha spinto la Germania a fermare il tutto.. caso mai sempre lei


Purtroppo conosco troppo bene l'argomento. La costruzione è andata avanti a botte di minacce da una parte e dall'altra l'accordo fu raggiunto da Biden e Merkel e prevedeva:
- stop NS2 da parte della Germania se usato dalla Russia come minaccia politica (cosa che la Germania ha fatto subito)
- prestito all'Ucraina di qualche milione per coprire introiti mancanti da gas passato su loro territorio
- fondo tedesco di 1MLD per sviluppo dell'energia rinnovabile in Ucraina

Post accordo non ci furono più minacce fino a quando poi non è stato stoppato.

Per questo dico che è difficile per me pensare siano stati gli USA, in questo momento l'unico vantaggio era un incremento in softpower verso UE ma vantaggi oggettivi ed economici non ce ne sono per loro.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Settembre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> C'è una cosa sensata che ha fatto la NATO dal 24 febbraio oltre a prendere a martellate i nostri testicoli?



La Nato esegue gli ordini degli USA, vedi tu se possono essere cose sensate.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Settembre 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Purtroppo conosco troppo bene l'argomento. La costruzione è andata avanti a botte di minacce da una parte e dall'altra l'accordo fu raggiunto da Biden e Merkel e prevedeva:
> - stop NS2 da parte della Germania se usato dalla Russia come minaccia politica (cosa che la Germania ha fatto subito)
> - prestito all'Ucraina di qualche milione per coprire introiti mancanti da gas passato su loro territorio
> - fondo tedesco di 1MLD per sviluppo dell'energia rinnovabile in Ucraina
> ...


Ma tu hai messo in conto a un ripensamento tedesco? perché dubito che in caso di distruzione interna, i cari vecchi crucchi non cambiavano rotta.. e lo dico perché finora c'hanno provato a non seguire Washington! Bhe con il salto gli americani si sono tolti il dubbio di inaspettate sorprese.. davanti l inverno che incombe.
Anche perché stavano proprio protestando per il NS2  dico la popolazione tedesca


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Settembre 2022)

CI si prepara ai botti veri...


----------



## Mika (28 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> CI si prepara ai botti veri...
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3359


Chi aveva scritto che entro 4 mesi una bombetta tattica sulle truppe ucraine la Russia la sgancia se non finisce la guerra?


----------



## pazzomania (28 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> CI si prepara ai botti veri...
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3359


Potremmo chiudere i pozzi di ioduro di potassio come rappresaglia


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Settembre 2022)

Prepariamoci a spot stile covid per proteggerci dalle radiazioni...

Dopo aver visto il video di nova lectio mi è salita l'ansia a manetta


----------



## darden (28 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ma tu hai messo in conto a un ripensamento tedesco? perché dubito che in caso di distruzione interna, i cari vecchi crucchi non cambiavano rotta.. e lo dico perché finora c'hanno provato a non seguire Washington! Bhe con il salto gli americani si sono tolti il dubbio di inaspettate sorprese.. davanti l inverno che incombe.
> Anche perché stavano proprio protestando per il NS2  dico la popolazione tedesca


Il punto è che la Germania ha fermato NS2 che affianca NS1, ma questo lo hanno fermato i Russi non i tedeschi per indirizzare i prezzi del gas. Le persone in Germania dovrebbero anche pensare a questo, non è che dai il via a NS2 e stai apposto.

Per tornare indietro devi togliere le sanzioni ma tu pensi che uno degli stati europei possa farlo? Le sanzioni pure se finisse la guerra oggi rimarrebbero fino a che la Russia non esce dall'Ucraina. Come successo nel 2014.

Io lo dico dall'inizio in un modo o nell'altro finisca la guerra il mondo è cambiato a febbraio 

Poi non ti suona strano che il giorno dopo questo evento Putin inizi a fare minacce su Brotherhood Pipeline (quella che usiamo noi e passa da Ucraina) tramite Gazprom?


----------



## Mika (28 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Prepariamoci a spot stile covid per proteggerci dalle radiazioni...


Io non ho problemi: abito ad 1.5 km in linea d'aria al quartiere industriale di Milano dove producono parti di armamenti e lavorano il ferro e altre industrie metalmeccaniche. Sicuramente tra i primi obbiettivi italiani assieme a quelli militari. Quindi non me ne farei nulla dei farmaci anti-radiazione. Probabilmente non mi accorgerei nemmeno di morire.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Settembre 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Il punto è che la Germania ha fermato NS2 che affianca NS1, ma questo lo hanno fermato i Russi non i tedeschi per indirizzare i prezzi del gas. Le persone in Germania dovrebbero anche pensare a questo, non è che dai il via a NS2 e stai apposto.
> 
> Per tornare indietro devi togliere le sanzioni ma tu pensi che uno degli stati europei possa farlo? Le sanzioni pure se finisse la guerra oggi rimarrebbero fino a che la Russia non esce dall'Ucraina. Come successo nel 2014.
> 
> ...


Trovo stranissimo che il cosiddetto nemico numero 1 imposto dagli americani riesca a fare un sabotaggio in Danimarca con la nato.. per il resto no io lo posso chiamare " prendo la palla al balzo" questo da Putin me l'aspetto eccome.. soprattutto davanti a nuove sanzioni imposte da noi (7 miliardi)


----------



## Riccardo88 (28 Settembre 2022)

Attacco su NS palesemente ideato dai ruski su una linea che hanno deciso di non usare più, permanentemente. 
Ovviamente ci saranno indagini "approfonditissime" del Cremlino sul caso, che riveleranno che al 99.7% è stato un attacco NATO.
Con questo, si avvalgono del diritto di rivalsa (militare), qualsiasi linea del gas made in EU sarà a rischio vendetta da parte dei Ruski. Ecco cosa ci "guadagnerebbero", altre minaccie al settore energetico, rigassificatori e altre linee sotto perenne minaccia, prezzo energia alle stelle.

Sempre più nella mrd, ma è così quando hai a che fare con terroristi.

Ovviamente, questo è uno dei scenari peggiori che mi viene in mente, ma alzi la tastiera chi si stupirebbe dopo mesi e mesi di gloriose gesta dei mitici ruski


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Settembre 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Attacco su NS palesemente ideato dai ruski su una linea che hanno deciso di non usare più, permanentemente.
> Ovviamente ci saranno indagini "approfonditissime" del Cremlino sul caso, che riveleranno che al 99.7% è stato un attacco NATO.
> Con questo, si avvalgono del diritto di rivalsa (militare), qualsiasi linea del gas made in EU sarà a rischio vendetta da parte dei Ruski. Ecco cosa ci "guadagnerebbero", altre minaccie al settore energetico, rigassificatori e altre linee sotto perenne minaccia, prezzo energia alle stelle.
> 
> ...


Fammi capire...
Praticamente pretendi la moglie vergine ad ogni notte ? nonostante tu la castighi ogni santissima notte ? 
perché qua mi pare la normalità...
Siamo solo noi che non reagiamo a incu he he esterne
la normalità non è questa.. non vi confondete


----------



## Swaitak (28 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> CI si prepara ai botti veri...
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3359


mi unisco alle bestemmie del vicedirettore di Repubblica


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Settembre 2022)

Ho visto che ci sono le foto dei coscritti e dei riservisti arruolati. C'è gente che avrà 60 anni e passa, poveretti.

Chi inizia una guerra dovrebbe essere in prima linea a combatterla lui e tutta la famiglia fino al quarto grado di parentela, poi vediamo quanta voglia avrebbero di farle iniziare


----------



## __king george__ (28 Settembre 2022)

la Commissione UE ha proposto l'ottavo pacchetto di sanzioni alla Russia

Von Der Leyen: "*La Russia deve pagare per questa ulteriore escalation.Tra le misure un tetto al prezzo del petrolio e nuova stretta alle importazioni dei prodotti russi. Questa misura costerà alla russia altri 7 miliardi di euro di entrate.

"Con la seconda parte del pacchetto colpiremo il commercio e isoleremo ancor di piu l'economia russa.estenderemo anche i prodotti che non potranno essere esportati in russia in modo da privare il cremlino di tecnologia chiave per il sistema militare"*

Ci sarà una black list con i nomi di tutte le persone o entità che in qualche modo aggirano o aiutano ad aggirare le sanzioni.Pare ci siano già 1300 nomi,non tutti necessariamente russi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> la Commissione UE ha proposto l'ottavo pacchetto di sanzioni alla Russia
> 
> Von Der Leyen: "*La Russia deve pagare per questa ulteriore escalation.Tra le misure un tetto al prezzo del petrolio e nuova stretta alle importazioni dei prodotti russi. Questa misura costerà alla russia altri 7 miliardi di euro di entrate.
> 
> ...


Bene ora sarà guerra totale..
Bravi hanno ottenuto quello che volevano!
Io non ho bisogno di scappare
Sono impossibilitato ad essere arruolato
Piedi piatti
Terzo figlio
Non so un H


----------



## __king george__ (28 Settembre 2022)

Stati Uniti Polonia e Bulgaria ai connazionali: "Lasciate immediatamente la Russia"


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Settembre 2022)

In caso di un drastico deterioramento della sicurezza 
sorvoliamo che sono proprio loro che hanno interesse che le cose vadano così


----------



## Andris (28 Settembre 2022)

premio faccia di bronzo per Erdogan 

prima annuncia di non riconoscere il referendum appena concluso e poi chiede dopo una vita di riconoscere Cipro Nord come territorio indipendente, ad oggi riconosciuto solo dalla Turchia in tutto il mondo

peggio del Donbass che è riconosciuto anche dalla Siria 


*"Tutti i Paesi sono stati invitati a riconoscere l'indipendenza della Repubblica turca di Cipro del nord

Le attività per difendere i diritti dei turco ciprioti continueranno con determinazione"*


----------



## __king george__ (29 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> In caso di un drastico deterioramento della sicurezza
> sorvoliamo che sono proprio loro che hanno interesse che le cose vadano così


è troppo comodo cosi..sempre dietrologia all'infinito

la guerra l'ha fatta lui...le minacce nucleari idem...la chiamata alle armi della popolazione russa idem ecc

rispetto la vostra opinione ma sembra che gli USA siano il burattinaio e tutto il resto del mondo dei burattini a cui muovono i fili e fanno fare quello che decidono loro

allora altro che in decadenza sono al top della potenza se è davvero cosi..scatenano guerre e scontri vari con facilità e tutti ci cascano come pivelli..compresi stati potenti come la Russia e la Cina (si perchè anche su Taiwan qualcuno già aveva iniziato con il mantra "è colpa degli USA perchè bla bla bla"


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> è troppo comodo cosi..sempre dietrologia all'infinito
> 
> la guerra l'ha fatta lui...le minacce nucleari idem...la chiamata alle armi della popolazione russa idem ecc
> 
> ...


Scusa io ero presente fin dall'inizio
alla montatura della tenda per lo spettacolo di burattini.. e per questo ho smesso la lettura alle incongruenze già presenti a oggi giorno.. per essere precisi al " SEMBRA"

Ve lo giuro! mi pare di rileggere i vostri dubbi sulla corrotta A e i rubentini che hanno prelevato tutto il possibile finché potevano.. ed erano più palesi di calciopoli!
Avete la stessa miopia ahimè

Ignorare il marcio e l'indizi che ci sia del marcio
non vuol dire che non ci sia !!

p.s. forse non avete capito che questo è il loro ultimissimo tentativo..
oppure secondo voi aspettano di valere 0 !?
cioè fatemi capire.. secondo voi non sfruttano la loro influenza e l'esercito più grande del mondo, finché hanno entrambe le cose?
( mi piace dirlo in generale.. visto che non sei il solo)
Guarda che riceverebbero la stessa sorte del Milan, cioè grande storia grandi successi.. ma se non vali niente se ne sbattono di quello che eri un tempo eh e non hai nessuna tutela ne pretese.. infatti già la Germania prendeva confidenze che una volta si sognava! ma magicamente incontro NATO urgente era proprio in territorio germanico.. tutte coincidenze  si si !


----------



## Nomaduk (29 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> è troppo comodo cosi..sempre dietrologia all'infinito
> 
> *la guerra l'ha fatta lui*...le minacce nucleari idem...la chiamata alle armi della popolazione russa idem ecc
> 
> ...


certo dopo euromaidan. Con cecchini(probabilmente della cia?) che sparavano a poliziotti e civili per buttare fuoco sulla piazza ed il conseguente colpo di stato di un governo democraticamente eletto. Ovviamente sostenuto da tutto l'occidente....


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> certo dopo euromaidan. Con cecchini(probabilmente della cia?) che sparavano a poliziotti e civili per buttare fuoco sulla piazza ed il conseguente colpo di stato di un governo democraticamente eletto. Ovviamente sostenuto da tutto l'occidente....


No quello è solo propaganda russofona 
Come le esercitazioni Nato, come lo straccio unilaterale dell'accordo fatto per mantenere uno strato cuscinetto al rischio di attacchi atomici, e tante altre cosine come la russiofobia con accuse assordanti di questi anni che alla voce prove si dissolvevano come neve al sole 

Perché mai pensare male !!?
( Ironia a go go)


----------



## Andris (29 Settembre 2022)

la cosa interessante è che Nord Stream 2 sarebbe dovuto essere praticamente vuoto, invece esce non poco gas nel mare.
non è che forse qualcuno occidentale a parole faceva il duro e poi privatamente si metteva a novanta per il gas ?


----------



## Swaitak (29 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> la cosa interessante è che Nord Stream 2 sarebbe dovuto essere praticamente vuoto, invece esce non poco gas nel mare.
> non è che forse qualcuno occidentale a parole faceva il duro e poi privatamente si metteva a novanta per il gas ?


dalla stampa estera ho appreso che lo avevano riempito con 300milioni m^3 di gas per la messa in funzione, poi hanno bloccato l'autorizzazione.


----------



## Andris (29 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> dalla stampa estera ho appreso che lo avevano riempito con 300 m^3 di gas per la messa in funzione, poi hanno bloccato l'autorizzazione.


sto leggendo diversi che vedono questo come un monìto alla Germania, per non farla cedere a compromessi con la Russia in autunno e inverno quando avrà bisogno del gas


----------



## Swaitak (29 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sto leggendo diversi che vedono questo come un monìto alla Germania, per non farla cedere a compromessi con la Russia in autunno e inverno quando avrà bisogno del gas


sinceramente complottismo o no lo penso anche io, chiunque sia stato. 
Ora rallenteranno le indagini in modo da distruggerlo totalmente, penso che in una situazione normale ci vuole poco tempo per sostituire 3-4 sezioni di tubo senza causare danni all'intera linea.


----------



## darden (29 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> la cosa interessante è che Nord Stream 2 sarebbe dovuto essere praticamente vuoto, invece esce non poco gas nel mare.
> non è che forse qualcuno occidentale a parole faceva il duro e poi privatamente si metteva a novanta per il gas ?


Non so se il gas fuoriesce anche da NS2. Ma comunque diceva un amico che per motivi tecnici una volta avviato c'è bisogno di tenere gas a bassa pressione costante, pure NS1 che era "fermo" per manutenzione lo conteneva. Poi questo gas una volta fuori dal mare viene rilasciato/bruciato prima di arrivare al compratore.


----------



## darden (29 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> sinceramente complottismo o no lo penso anche io, chiunque sia stato.
> Ora rallenteranno le indagini in modo da distruggerlo totalmente, penso che in una situazione normale ci vuole poco tempo per sostituire 3-4 sezioni di tubo senza causare danni all'intera linea.


Non è come nell'onshore che prendi e stacchi il tubo per sostituirlo. Nel mondo offshore la pipeline viene montata fuori acqua sulle navi e fatta adagiare lentamente sul fondo (motivo per cui poco sono in grado di farlo e Saipem è una di queste). 






(prima immagine di google ma basta andare sul sito di saipem e si trova una marea di materiale)

Questo serve a non dover mettere cerniere in ogni sezione del tubo e ovviamente non far entrare mai l'acqua, ovviamente la flessibilità alla pipeline viene data dalla dimensioni delle sezioni e poi vengono fatte attività sul fondale di fissaggio. 

Sulla manutenzione sincermante non ho idea di come si possa fare. In ogni caso non puoi scendere a vedere finchè non smette la perdita perchè troppo pericoloso.


----------



## Swaitak (29 Settembre 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Non è come nell'onshore che prendi e stacchi il tubo per sostituirlo. Nel mondo offshore la pipeline viene montata fuori acqua sulle navi e fatta adagiare lentamente sul fondo (motivo per cui poco sono in grado di farlo e Saipem è una di queste).
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3360
> 
> ...


si certo in questo momento è impossibile però dicono che la linea ha gia perso metà del gas contenuto, mentre in giro parlano di 2 settimane per iniziare le indagini. Poi bisogna vedere anche l'entita del danno , magari c'è un buco oppure è tutto distrutto.
Boh difficile farsi un opinione


----------



## gabri65 (29 Settembre 2022)

OT

Interessante notare come siamo (inteso come paese) forse tra i pochi che hanno strumenti e tecnologia per fare 'sta roba che asserve a continenti interi. Facciamo le centrali nucleari agli altri, produciamo pezzi e materiali impiegati in infrastrutture di punta, etc etc.

Poi però non ci possiamo nemmeno permettere di avere un governo un attimo indipendente e dobbiamo prendere ordini pure dal Burkina Faso.

A me non torna. Io mi chiedo che succede se improvvisamente l'itaglia scompare dalla cartina. Si ferma tutto?

Siamo sicuri che a reclamare un po' di indipendenza dagli enti strangolatori ci rimettiamo e basta?

Mah.


----------



## Nevergiveup (29 Settembre 2022)

Scusate ma quindi se un pescatore distratto butta una sigaretta nel posto sbagliato salta in aria la Russia? Potrebbe essere la "soluzione finale"..  

Vabbè scherziamoci su che qui la situazione è tragicomica.


----------



## darden (29 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> OT
> 
> Interessante notare come siamo (inteso come paese) forse tra i pochi che hanno strumenti e tecnologia per fare 'sta roba che asserve a continenti interi. Facciamo le centrali nucleari agli altri, produciamo pezzi e materiali impiegati in infrastrutture di punta, etc etc.
> 
> ...


OT

Abbiamo ottime capacità in termini di intelletto/strumenti/tecnologie/aziende, ma abbiamo una classe dirigente e politica vecchia. Fino a quando le nomine nei CDA ed agli alti ruoli nelle aziende saranno in mano ai politici potremo avere la massima eccelenza ma il sistema italia non funzionerà bene.

Restando per dire a Saipem è normale riuscire a costruire wind farm offshore di 2,4MLD e accusare perdire per 500mln? Significa che non hai fatto una minima di analisi prima e di business plan. (So tutte queste cose perchè la seguo in borsa, non ci lavoro dentro )


----------



## gabri65 (29 Settembre 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> OT
> 
> Abbiamo ottime capacità in termini di intelletto/strumenti/tecnologie/aziende, ma abbiamo una classe dirigente e politica vecchia. Fino a quando le nomine nei CDA ed agli alti ruoli nelle aziende saranno in mano ai politici potremo avere la massima eccelenza ma il sistema italia non funzionerà bene.
> 
> Restando per dire a Saipem è normale riuscire a costruire wind farm offshore di 2,4MLD e accusare perdire per 500mln? Significa che non hai fatto una minima di analisi prima e di business plan. (So tutte queste cose perchè la seguo in borsa, non ci lavoro dentro )



Ma è esattamente dove volevo andare a parare.

Quindi non abbiamo limiti "fisici" ad essere più indipendenti ed autodeterminarci, al contrario di chi dice che non ce la possiamo fare per evidente scarsezza di mezzi, risorse o volontà divina.

Dipende unicamente da noi stessi e dalla incapacità/delinquenza della parte di comando.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Settembre 2022)

Febbraio 2022: Se la russia invade l'Ucraina non ci sarà più il Nord stream" [cit. Biden]
Alla domanda del giornalista sul "Come fare", aveva risposto: "adotteremo tutte le misure necessarie" 

Forse nonno Biden, con 7 mesi di ritardo (visto già quello in suo possesso di tipo mentale) ha fatto il pastrocchio


----------



## Andris (29 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> sinceramente complottismo o no lo penso anche io, chiunque sia stato.
> Ora rallenteranno le indagini in modo da distruggerlo totalmente, penso che in una situazione normale ci vuole poco tempo per sostituire 3-4 sezioni di tubo senza causare danni all'intera linea.


penso che lo aggiusteranno comunque.
conviene a tutti, visto che il gasdotto baltico è enormemente inferiore come trasporto e rifornisce giusto qualche paese così resta solo l'alternativa dei gasdotti attraverso l'Ucraina che non sai mai cosa potrebbe accadere
del resto il governo federale tedesco non mi pare avesse fatto qualcosa di concreto per smantellarlo, al di là delle parole di qualche politico dopo gli incontri con gli americani


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (29 Settembre 2022)

sulle esplosioni del Nord Stream si è puntato in modo molto affrettato il dito verso la Russia. Io non sono un politologo, ma perchè la Russia avrebbe interesse a distruggere il suo flusso di gas verso l'Europa, che rappresenta il suo "bancomat" e anche il suo maggiore punto di forza potendo "ricattare" le nazioni europee di stop alle forniture in caso. Non mi sembra molto logico ma forse mi sfugge qualcosa?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Febbraio 2022: Se la russia invade l'Ucraina non ci sarà più il Nord stream" [cit. Biden]
> Alla domanda del giornalista sul "Come fare", aveva risposto: "adotteremo tutte le misure necessarie"
> 
> Forse nonno Biden, con 7 mesi di ritardo (visto già quello in suo possesso di tipo mentale) ha fatto il pastrocchio



Detta come la metti tu è pure una dichiarazione moderata, è stato decisamente più duro e senza ambiguità. Avevo postato il video qualche pagina indietro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se la memoria non falla, non mi pare sia la prima volta.
> Per me, hanno più paura di ritorsioni che di una guerra.


sarà la 4a volta....


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Detta come la metti tu è pure una dichiarazione moderata, è stato decisamente più duro e senza ambiguità. Avevo postato il video qualche pagina indietro.



Un delinquente.
Ma questo già si sapeva, solo che alcuni chiudono entrambi gli occhi.


----------



## darden (29 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Detta come la metti tu è pure una dichiarazione moderata, è stato decisamente più duro e senza ambiguità. Avevo postato il video qualche pagina indietro.


Con questo principio da oggi qualsiasi esplosione nucleare sulla terra sarà sempre colpa della russia che ha minacciato di usarlo. Tra l'altro NS2 gli americani l'hanno fermato prima di farlo esplodere semplicemente imponendolo ai tedeschi.

Come ho scritto più volte entrambe le parti hanno il vantaggio che sia saltato (russia/usa) ma se parliamo di vantaggio economico è nettamente verso la russia :
- stop penali
- stop rate finanziamenti ed interessi
- nessun decremento su gas venduto visto che ns1 e ns2 avevano zero mc gas comprato da UE

Poi se vogliamo far finta che la Russia non abbia motivi economici per farlo saltare.. ok va bene


----------



## Andris (29 Settembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> sulle esplosioni del Nord Stream si è puntato in modo molto affrettato il dito verso la Russia. Io non sono un politologo, ma perchè la Russia avrebbe interesse a distruggere il suo flusso di gas verso l'Europa, che rappresenta il suo "bancomat" e anche il suo maggiore punto di forza potendo "ricattare" le nazioni europee di stop alle forniture in caso. Non mi sembra molto logico ma forse mi sfugge qualcosa?


o la NATO è coinvolta oppure ha delle falle di sicurezza clamorose che non depongono bene in caso di guerra, nonostante la retorica bellicista con cui pensano di essere superiori al resto del mondo

non è accettabile che un'esplosione paragonabile a una bomba da 100 kg avvenga sotto il naso dei membri NATO senza sapere cosa sia accaduto precisamente

allora domani qualcuno potrebbe fare saltare un gasdotto nell'Oceano davanti le coste USA

siamo al libera tutti


----------



## Swaitak (29 Settembre 2022)

ma le prove che ci siano state delle esplosioni le hanno pubblicate?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Settembre 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> *Con questo principio da oggi qualsiasi esplosione nucleare sulla terra sarà sempre colpa della russia che ha minacciato di usarlo*. Tra l'altro NS2 gli americani l'hanno fermato prima di farlo esplodere semplicemente imponendolo ai tedeschi.
> 
> Come ho scritto più volte entrambe le parti hanno il vantaggio che sia saltato (russia/usa) ma se parliamo di vantaggio economico è nettamente verso la russia :
> - stop penali
> ...



Se domani piovesse un'atomica su Kiev non credo che ci si farebbero problemi a imputare giustamente la Russia del fatto.

La conferenza di Biden è chiara e senza ambiguità. E' veramente cristallino quello che dice.

Poi tutto può essere, la verità certificata la sanno solo ai piani alti, ma far finta che certe parole di Biden non vogliano dire niente e non abbiano peso solo perché stiamo dalla stessa parte lo trovo ingenuo.


----------



## Andris (29 Settembre 2022)

poi non capisco perchè l'indagine sia effettuata da Svezia, Norvegia, Germania, Danimarca, Stati Uniti

Norvegia e Stati Uniti non c'entrano assolutamente niente, dovrebbero esserci Russia e UE al loro posto che sono coinvolti direttamente invece


----------



## gabri65 (29 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se domani piovesse un'atomica su Kiev non credo che ci si farebbero problemi a imputare giustamente la Russia del fatto.
> 
> La conferenza di Biden è chiara e senza ambiguità. E' veramente cristallino quello che dice.
> 
> Poi tutto può essere, la verità certificata la sanno solo ai piani alti, ma far finta che certe parole di Biden non vogliano dire niente e non abbiano peso solo perché stiamo dalla stessa parte lo trovo ingenuo.



Questi sono sufficientemente idioti da farlo sul serio. Non è territorio americano e ci stanno già pensando secondo me.

D'altra parte, lanciare una testata per sbaglio può capitare, come ci si può sbagliare a flaggare armi chimiche in Iraq.


----------



## Albijol (29 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> poi non capisco perchè l'indagine sia effettuata da Svezia, Norvegia, Germania, Danimarca, Stati Uniti
> 
> Norvegia e Stati Uniti non c'entrano assolutamente niente, dovrebbero esserci Russia e UE al loro posto che sono coinvolti direttamente invece



Il gasdotto norvegese passa a pochi km dalla zona delle esplosioni


----------



## Albijol (29 Settembre 2022)

Cmq Putin domani annuncerà l`annessione dei territori sotto occupazione. Vediamo se minaccerà il confettino atomico.


----------



## Andris (29 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Il gasdotto norvegese passa a pochi km dalla zona delle esplosioni


allora se uno mette la bomba a un palazzo in commissariato ci vanno tutti quelli che abitano a km di distanza ?
per ora non è coinvolta, diciamo può essere uditore al massimo

per fare una cosa seria serve innanzitutto la Russia, così non dai neanche modo di fare dichiarazioni nazionaliste in patria sull'Occidente che vuole processarli in assenza tipo processi farsa dittatoriali, e poi UE


----------



## Albijol (29 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> allora se uno mette la bomba a un palazzo in commissariato ci vanno tutti quelli che abitano a km di distanza ?
> per ora non è coinvolta, diciamo può essere uditore al massimo
> 
> per fare una cosa seria serve innanzitutto la Russia, così non dai neanche modo di fare dichiarazioni nazionaliste in patria sull'Occidente che vuole processarli in assenza tipo processi farsa dittatoriali, e poi UE



Guarda caso il gasdotto è esploso il giorno prima dell inaugurazione del gasdotto norvegese. A me pare il classico avvertimento mafioso, tipo testa di cavallo mozzata nel letto.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Settembre 2022)

Sono curioso di vedere cosa diranno gli americani contro i cinesi.. sapete il prossimo nemico giurato! vediamo cosa si inventano..


----------



## JDT (29 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cmq Putin domani annuncerà l`annessione dei territori sotto occupazione. Vediamo se minaccerà il confettino atomico.


Ormai è tradizione..  . Almeno sai quando è finito il discorso.


----------



## Swaitak (29 Settembre 2022)

*In vista dell'aggiornamento del prezzo dell'energia elettrica che sarà comunicato nel pomeriggio, 
Massimo Ricci, direttore della divisione energia dell'Arera (autorita di regolazione energia reti e ambiente), annuncia che sono in arrivo prezzi mai visti prima sulle bollette.

Ricci: "Indipendente dalla percentuale di aumento, è una percentuale che si applica su prezzi già molto alti e quindi si arriva a prezzi mai visti prima. 
I prezzi del prossimo trimestre purtroppo ci ricorderanno che viviamo ancora in una fase emergenziale". *


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *In vista dell'aggiornamento del prezzo dell'energia elettrica che sarà comunicato nel pomeriggio,
> Massimo Ricci, direttore della divisione energia dell'Arera (autorita di regolazione energia reti e ambiente), annuncia che sono in arrivo prezzi mai visti prima sulle bollette.
> 
> Ricci: "Indipendente dalla percentuale di aumento, è una percentuale che si applica su prezzi già molto alti e quindi si arriva a prezzi mai visti prima.
> I prezzi del prossimo trimestre purtroppo ci ricorderanno che viviamo ancora in una fase emergenziale". *



Adesso siamo sullo 0.30 al kw, mi sa che andiamo a 0.50


----------



## Djici (29 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> o la NATO è coinvolta oppure ha delle falle di sicurezza clamorose che non depongono bene in caso di guerra, nonostante la retorica bellicista con cui pensano di essere superiori al resto del mondo
> 
> non è accettabile che un'esplosione paragonabile a una bomba da 100 kg avvenga sotto il naso dei membri NATO senza sapere cosa sia accaduto precisamente
> 
> ...


Magari e stato un riccio di mare... Sono difficile da sorvegliare

Comunque si. Difficilissimo sorvegliare sottomarini. Ma non dovrebbe valere solo per l'Europa.
Qualsiasi cavo internet di qualsiasi continente potrebbe essere tagliato.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Adesso siamo sullo 0.30 al kw, mi sa che andiamo a 0.50



Per ora ho contratto bloccato fino al 2024 a queste cifre:

energia elettrica: 0,26 €/kw
metano: 0,80 € / mc

Spero non mi rescindano il contratto...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per ora ho contratto bloccato fino al 2024 a queste cifre:
> 
> energia elettrica: 0,26 €/kw
> metano: 0,80 € / mc
> ...



Dipende da quanti clienti hanno bloccato a 0.26, se sono pochi non c'è problema, si può ammortizzare la spesa, se tre quarti d'utenza ha quei prezzi invece sarà dura. Magari segheranno alcuni e terranno altri in base a parametri loro.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Dipende da quanti clienti hanno bloccato a 0.26, se sono pochi non c'è problema, si può ammortizzare la spesa, se tre quarti d'utenza ha quei prezzi invece sarà dura. Magari segheranno alcuni e terranno altri in base a parametri loro.


Sicuramente, avranno algoritmi automatici che vanno a valutare chi e dove tagliare come utenze.

Mi è andata di culo che ho rinnovato ad inizio 2022, poteva andarmi meglio, ma anche molto molto peggio.


----------



## Albijol (29 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per ora ho contratto bloccato fino al 2024 a queste cifre:
> 
> energia elettrica: 0,26 €/kw
> metano: 0,80 € / mc
> ...


Non possono farlo grazie a Draghi, che ha bloccato le modifiche unilaterali. Però possono fallire se parliamo di un fornitore piccolo...


----------



## pazzomania (29 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Non possono farlo grazie a Draghi, che ha bloccato le modifiche unilaterali. Però possono fallire se parliamo di un fornitore piccolo...



Davvero le ha bloccate??? Non lo sapevo

Grazie al cielo


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Settembre 2022)

Sono stati gli americani al 100% a far saltare NS2.
Monito a Berlino affinchè non facciano sciocchezze e non trattino coi russi.
Se non capiscono, gli faranno saltare altro.


----------



## Albijol (29 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Davvero le ha bloccate??? Non lo sapevo


Decreto aiuti bis, vale fino a aprile 2023. Io sono un po' preoccupato per il mio fornitore, con il quale ho un contratto triennale bloccato a 0.09 euro al kwh. Ho paura che fallisca.


----------



## Nomaduk (29 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sono stati gli americani al 100% a far saltare NS2.
> Monito a Berlino affinchè non facciano sciocchezze e non trattino coi russi.
> Se non capiscono, gli faranno saltare altro.


Le classiche minacce Usa. Niente di nuovo dai primi del 900'.


----------



## Albijol (29 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sono stati gli americani al 100% a far saltare NS2.
> Monito a Berlino affinchè non facciano sciocchezze e non trattino coi russi.
> Se non capiscono, gli faranno saltare altro.


Permettimi di dubitarne


----------



## Shmuk (29 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sono stati gli americani al 100% a far saltare NS2.
> Monito a Berlino affinchè non facciano sciocchezze e non trattino coi russi.
> Se non capiscono, gli faranno saltare altro.



Non escludo nemmeno che a Berlino fossero d'accordo, nel caso. Sgonfiate le pressioni interne.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Decreto aiuti bis, vale fino a aprile 2023. Io sono un po' preoccupato per il mio fornitore, con il quale ho un contratto triennale bloccato a 0.09 euro al kwh. Ho paura che fallisca.


Mi pare strano però, che blocchino le rescissioni unilaterali permettendo alle aziende di fallire.

Non ha alcun senso.... ci sarà qualche clausola, no?

Se il tuo fornitore fallisce, vai da un altro e ti becchi gli aumenti in pieno


----------



## pazzomania (29 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sono stati gli americani al 100% a far saltare NS2.
> Monito a Berlino affinchè non facciano sciocchezze e non trattino coi russi.
> Se non capiscono, gli faranno saltare altro.


L' ho scritto giusto ieri.

Per me l' ipotesi numero uno è per diritto dei Russian, pero' puo' anche essere un monito esterno, del tipo "occhio che vi distruggiamo tutte le infrastrutture quando vogliamo"


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sono stati gli americani al 100% a far saltare NS2.
> Monito a Berlino affinchè non facciano sciocchezze e non trattino coi russi.
> Se non capiscono, gli faranno saltare altro.


Lo penso anch'io..
però lo vedo più come assicurazione 
Nel senso facciamo saltare tutto per evitare ripensamenti, quando il popolo tedesco vorrà la testa dei governanti


----------



## Albijol (29 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mi pare strano però, che blocchino le rescissioni unilaterali permettendo alle aziende di fallire.
> 
> Non ha alcun senso.... ci sarà qualche clausola, no?
> 
> Se il tuo fornitore fallisce, vai da un altro e ti becchi gli aumenti in pieno



È purtroppo se fallisce non c'è niente da fare.


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Permettimi di dubitarne


Per carità, non pretendo certo di avere la verità in tasca.
Però considera una cosa: è un danno chiaramente non riparabile nemmeno a medio termine e costerà una paccata di soldi.
Considera che la Russia sta palesemente cercando un modo di concludere il conflitto e riprendere il business as usual in Europa: in un'ottica di lungo periodo non ha alcun senso far saltare un gasdotto per cui hai impegnato moltissime risorse e che ti garantirebbe un flusso costante di entrate in futuro, oltre a rinsaldare la partnership con un paese vitale per la tua grand strategy dai tempi di Schroder.
Non conviene minimamente ne a tedeschi ne a russi mandare in fumo un investimento comune di miliardi di dollari che aiuta entrambe le parti. 
E proprio perchè NS2 è al centro di una convergenza Berlino-Mosca che a Washington cercano di evitare ad ogni costo, beh...


----------



## Albijol (29 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Per carità, non pretendo certo di avere la verità in tasca.
> Però considera una cosa: è un danno chiaramente non riparabile nemmeno a medio termine e costerà una paccata di soldi.
> Considera che la Russia sta palesemente cercando un modo di concludere il conflitto e riprendere il business as usual in Europa: in un'ottica di lungo periodo non ha alcun senso far saltare un gasdotto per cui hai impegnato moltissime risorse e che ti garantirebbe un flusso costante di entrate in futuro, oltre a rinsaldare la partnership con un paese vitale per la tua grand strategy dai tempi di Schroder.
> Non conviene minimamente ne a tedeschi ne a russi mandare in fumo un investimento comune di miliardi di dollari che aiuta entrambe le parti.
> E proprio perchè NS2 è al centro di una convergenza Berlino-Mosca che a Washington cercano di evitare ad ogni costo, beh...



Non vedo nessuna sensatezza nell operato di Putin in questi giorni... Tipo sta condannando a morte 2-3000 soldati schierati a Lyman, un paese che nemmeno fa parte di uno degli Oblast annessi. Potevano fuggire, Putin ha ordinato loro di combattere fino all'ultimo, e adesso sono accerchiati.


----------



## Albijol (29 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Non vedo nessuna sensatezza nell operato di Putin in questi giorni... Tipo sta condannando a morte 2-3000 soldati schierati a Lyman, un paese che nemmeno fa parte di uno degli Oblast annessi. Potevano fuggire, Putin ha ordinato loro di combattere fino all'ultimo, e adesso sono accerchiati.


Mi correggo, Lyman fa parte di Donetsk, ma il mio discorso non cambia di una virgola


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Per carità, non pretendo certo di avere la verità in tasca.
> Però considera una cosa: è un danno chiaramente non riparabile nemmeno a medio termine e costerà una paccata di soldi.
> Considera che la Russia sta palesemente cercando un modo di concludere il conflitto e riprendere il business as usual in Europa: in un'ottica di lungo periodo non ha alcun senso far saltare un gasdotto per cui hai impegnato moltissime risorse e che ti garantirebbe un flusso costante di entrate in futuro, oltre a rinsaldare la partnership con un paese vitale per la tua grand strategy dai tempi di Schroder.
> Non conviene minimamente ne a tedeschi ne a russi mandare in fumo un investimento comune di miliardi di dollari che aiuta entrambe le parti.
> E proprio perchè NS2 è al centro di una convergenza Berlino-Mosca che a Washington cercano di evitare ad ogni costo, beh...


Ci sono decine di motivi da tutte le parti per farlo.

Te ne elenco qualcuno a caso che mi viene in mente in 5' per i Russi:
1) Gazprom ha moltissime cause di inadempienza contrattuale sul capo, la distruzione del Gasdotto è un'evidente "forza maggiore" che impedisce cause.
2) Molti soggetti dell'industria del Gas iniziavano a far pressione interna per ripristinare lo status quo. tacitati in un colpo solo.
3) Alimentare il morbo anti americano in Europa additandoli come possibili autori di un atto di aggressione.
4) Minacciare l'Europa che tutte le strutture chiave del loro sistema economico sono a rischio (cosa succederebbe se tagliassero i cavi sottomarini che regolano le transazioni finanziarie?)
5) Mettere la Germania in ginocchio e spingerla a forzare l'Europa a trovare una soluzione.
6) Mettere l'Europa di fronte all'irreversibilità del problema energetico invernale forzando le opinioni pubbliche a rivoltarsi contro i governi amici dell'Ucraina.
7) Indebolire economicamente l'occidente provocando una crescita dei costi energetici.
8) Creare una crisi ulteriore sui mercati che faccia impennare il prezzo del gas e quindi anche quello che lei vende a soggetti terzi.
9) Una regolazione di conti interni tra militari e oligarchi dell'energia.

ne potrebbero venire in mente una ventina solo pensandoci un'oretta e altrettanti leggendo un pò.

La verità è che i pro Russia affermeranno essere stati gli americani, i Pro Occidente che sono stati i Russi quelli in mezzo in ordine sparso.
Anche eventuali indagini saranno ritenute di parte.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ci sono decine di motivi da tutte le parti per farlo.
> 
> Te ne elenco qualcuno a caso che mi viene in mente in 5' per i Russi:
> 1) Gazprom ha moltissime cause di inadempienza contrattuale sul capo, la distruzione del Gasdotto è un'evidente "forza maggiore" che impedisce cause.
> ...



Accipicchia, che lista. Mi sfuggono le transizioni finanziarie in immersione, cosa c'entra, scusa.

Detto questo, quindi, come si fa a capire?

Io direi di valutare i fatti e prevedere la situazione a lungo termine, usando possibilmente il cervello. Per ora a me non sembra che gli americani vengano penalizzati in nessun modo immaginabile, i russi non so, ma è opinione ovviamente di parte.


----------



## JDT (29 Settembre 2022)

Comunque, c'è qualcosa che non va tra i "tifosi", io da bravo amante dell'occidente spero proprio che siano stati gli usa, perchè sapere che i russi possono buttarmi giù l'azienda di soppiatto non è che mi faccia dormire tranquillo  .


----------



## Swaitak (29 Settembre 2022)

*Direttamente dal comunicato di ARERA:
-Con un intervento straordinario in aggiunta al decreto aiuti bis, nel quarto trimestre 2022 si registrerà un incremento della spesa per l'energia elettrica del 59% rispetto il trimestre precedente, inizialmente previsto del 100%.
-il prezzo del gas verrà aggiornato alla fine di ogni mese
-dal 1° ottobre il prezzo di riferimento per l'energia elettrica sarà di 0,66 € per kWh
-la spesa per la bolletta elettrica per una famiglia tipo sarà di circa 1322€ per il 2022. Nel 2021 era di 632€.
-Si riscontra scarsità di offerta nel mercato del gas
-Si riscontra scarsità di offerta nel mercato elettrico, a causa della ridotta disponibilità di energia nucleare francese e della siccita (che ha rallentato la produzione idroelettrica e degli impianti a ciclo combinato).*


----------



## darden (29 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Accipicchia, che lista. Mi sfuggono le transizioni finanziarie in immersione, cosa c'entra, scusa.
> 
> Detto questo, quindi, come si fa a capire?
> 
> Io direi di valutare i fatti e prevedere la situazione a lungo termine, usando possibilmente il cervello. Per ora a me non sembra che gli americani vengano penalizzati in nessun modo immaginabile, i russi non so, ma è opinione ovviamente di parte.



il 99% delle comunicazioni finanziarie e non passa attraverso i cavi sottomarini, alcuni dedicati esplicitamente a informazioni "delicate" altri invece più generici.

Se siete curiosi c'è una mappa pubblica: Link mappa


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Settembre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Comunque, c'è qualcosa che non va tra i "tifosi", io da bravo amante dell'occidente spero proprio che siano stati gli usa, perchè sapere che i russi possono buttarmi giù l'azienda di soppiatto non è che mi faccia dormire tranquillo  .


Perché un eventuale 11 settembre ti farebbe stare tranquillo?


----------



## Andris (29 Settembre 2022)

tira brutta aria in Germania...

*AFD accusa apertamente gli Stati Uniti dicendo che ci fossero loro mezzi marittimi in zona gasdotti*


----------



## gabri65 (29 Settembre 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> il 99% delle comunicazioni finanziarie e non passa attraverso i cavi sottomarini, alcuni dedicati esplicitamente a informazioni "delicate" altri invece più generici.
> 
> Se siete curiosi c'è una mappa pubblica: Link mappa



Certo, ma i canali di comunicazione sono ridondati praticamente in modo ubiquitario proprio per struttura della rete, dovrebbero tranciare proprio tutto, e rimangono in ogni caso i satelliti. Tranciare anche parecchi cavi diminuisce solo la velocità.

Direi di escludere questa possibilità, sempre a mio parere.


----------



## Djici (29 Settembre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Comunque, c'è qualcosa che non va tra i "tifosi", io da bravo amante dell'occidente spero proprio che siano stati gli usa, perchè sapere che i russi possono buttarmi giù l'azienda di soppiatto non è che mi faccia dormire tranquillo  .


Prega che non siano gli Usa.
Che già siamo quasi in guerra aperta con la Russia.
Ci manca solo iniziare un nuovo fronte con gli Usa...
Perché PER ME, a parte la minaccia nucleare di Putin... Mi sembra molto più grave che gli Usa ci facciano scoppiare l'alimentazione del gas... Piuttosto che la Russia vada ad invadere l'ucraina (e già questo era una cosa che reputavo gravissima).

Per me e una dichiarazione di guerra bella e buona.


----------



## Swaitak (29 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Direttamente dal comunicato di ARERA:
> -Con un intervento straordinario in aggiunta al decreto aiuti bis, nel quarto trimestre 2022 si registrerà un incremento della spesa per l'energia elettrica del 59% rispetto il trimestre precedente, inizialmente previsto del 100%.
> -il prezzo del gas verrà aggiornato alla fine di ogni mese
> -dal 1° ottobre il prezzo di riferimento per l'energia elettrica sarà di 0,66 € per kWh
> ...


pazzesco ragazzi:
prezzo terzo trimestre 2021 = 23 cent
prezzo quarto trimestre 2021 = 30 cent
prezzo primo trimestre 2022 = 46 cent
prezzo secondo e terzo trimestre 2022 = 41 cent con decreto aiuti
prezzo quarto trimestre 2022 =66 cent con decreto aiuti+intervento arera
possibilmente arrivavamo ad 1€


----------



## JDT (29 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Perché un eventuale 11 settembre ti farebbe stare tranquillo?


La logica tende a farmi credere che gli USA non hanno interessi ad andare oltre contro di noi, mentre con i russi non finisce qua, anche perchè ci divertiamo anche a stuzzicanti


----------



## JDT (29 Settembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Prega che non siano gli Usa.
> Che già siamo quasi in guerra aperta con la Russia.
> Ci manca solo iniziare un nuovo fronte con gli Usa...
> Perché PER ME, a parte la minaccia nucleare di Putin... Mi sembra molto più grave che gli Usa ci facciano scoppiare l'alimentazione del gas... Piuttosto che la Russia vada ad invadere l'ucraina (e già questo era una cosa che reputavo gravissima).
> ...


Credi che la UE inizierebbe un nuovo fronte con gli usa? Li minacciamo a colpi di carta bollata ? 

Se fossero gli usa, non succederebbe nulla..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Settembre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> La logica tende a farmi credere che gli USA non hanno interessi ad andare oltre contro di noi, mentre con i russi non finisce qua, anche perchè ci divertiamo anche a stuzzicanti


Guarda io più che altro non vorrei vedere una chiamata alle armi per questi qua ! già non mi va che siamo dei loro sudditi! ma pure vittime sacrificali anche no ! se permetti mi andrebbe un po' di traverso la cosa


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Accipicchia, che lista. Mi sfuggono le transizioni finanziarie in immersione, cosa c'entra, scusa.
> 
> Detto questo, quindi, come si fa a capire?
> 
> Io direi di valutare i fatti e prevedere la situazione a lungo termine, usando possibilmente il cervello. Per ora a me non sembra che gli americani vengano penalizzati in nessun modo immaginabile, i russi non so, ma è opinione ovviamente di parte.


ovviamente Transazioni finanziarie, oltre il 90% di quelle europee passa attraverso cavi Marini non protettti.

I Penalizzati principali sono gli Europei che non possono ricevere gas e sanno che non potranno riceverlo (come si vede dalle perdite di gas ne passava). Penalizzata é anche la frangia interna Russa che diceva “facciamo un accordo, qualunque sia, ma rientriamo nel circolo economico mondiale compreso quello occidentale).

Ma anche queste possono essere deduzioni indotte.

Dimoe se mi verrebbe di incolpare lo stato che di recente si é dimostrato piú senza scrupoli, bombardando cittá europee e torturandone i cittadini. Ma sono disposto a concedere il beneficio del dubbio.

Resta il fatto.


----------



## JDT (29 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Guarda io più che altro non vorrei vedere una chiamata alle armi per questi qua ! già non mi va che siamo dei loro sudditi! ma pure vittime sacrificali anche no ! se permetti mi andrebbe un po' di traverso la cosa


Ma ci mancherebbe, gli affitti a Malta sono alti, ma se hai liquidi il prezzo delle case in vendita è basso  . 

Non credo proprio si arrivi alla chiamata delle armi, se si parla di % alte di diserzione russe, immaginati qua.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Settembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> *Prega che non siano gli Usa.*
> Che già siamo quasi in guerra aperta con la Russia.
> Ci manca solo iniziare un nuovo fronte con gli Usa...
> Perché PER ME, a parte la minaccia nucleare di Putin... Mi sembra molto più grave che gli Usa ci facciano scoppiare l'alimentazione del gas... Piuttosto che la Russia vada ad invadere l'ucraina (e già questo era una cosa che reputavo gravissima).
> ...



Ma il discorso di Biden l'avete ascoltato? "Elimineremo il nord stream con qualunque mezzo"
Non so voi, a me sembra palese siano stati gli esportatori di democrazia.... 

Poi con tutti gli occhi del mondo puntati in Russia, Vladimiro riusciva a penetrare con tutta tranquillità nel baltico e distruggere parte del gasdotto?


----------



## pazzomania (29 Settembre 2022)

Non so voi,

Ma a me la cosa che fa più strano di tutte, è che fondamentalmente ne ad Europa ne alla Russia freghi un caxxo della distruzione del gasdotto.

Se Putin andava al confine con i piedi su suolo russo, a pisciare su territorio ucraino ci sarebbe stato più casino.

Bah, chissà se scopriremo mai la verità.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma il discorso di Biden l'avete ascoltato? "Elimineremo il nord stream con qualunque mezzo"
> Non so voi, a me sembra palese siano stati gli esportatori di democrazia....
> 
> Poi con tutti gli occhi del mondo puntati in Russia, Vladimiro riusciva a penetrare con tutta tranquillità nel baltico e distruggere parte del gasdotto?


Sta frase la stanno un po' strumentalizzando

Disse "Se la Russia invade, non ci sarà più un Nord Stream 2"

Non per fare l' avvocato del diavolo, ma questo è quanto.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non so voi,
> 
> Ma a me la cosa che fa più strano di tutte, è che fondamentalmente ne ad Europa ne alla Russia freghi un caxxo della distruzione del gasdotto.
> 
> ...



Forse è proprio questo silenzio che dovrebbe preoccupare  
Per quanto riguarda il discorso di Biden, non so, vedo che i giornaloni tra meloni-ucraina-russia-aborto si stanno dando molto da fare a chi la spara più grossa. Probabile sia stata strumentalizzata la frase, in ogni caso a me pare comunque molto probabile il loro zampino.

Ne discuteremo meglio tramite telegrafo, ad una decina di metri sottoterra  
Oppure sotto terra e basta, senza telegrafo e perennemente in orizzontale


----------



## Djici (29 Settembre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Credi che la UE inizierebbe un nuovo fronte con gli usa? Li minacciamo a colpi di carta bollata ?
> 
> Se fossero gli usa, non succederebbe nulla..


Guarda come per me era intollerabile farsi ricattare da putin con le sue minaccie nucleari, non lo sarebbe nemmeno farsi esplodere i condotti di gas dagli americani.
Inaccetabilissimo.

Da filo atlantico potrei diventare altamente anti americano.

Però per il momento non mi spingo oltre.
A me sembra più probabile che sia la Russia ma non posso ovviamente escludere che siano gli Usa.
Ma nemmeno che sia la Cina, l'UK, o chiunque altro.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Forse è proprio questo silenzio che dovrebbe preoccupare


Non lo so, ma è molto strano.
Fa quasi sembrare che siano quasi tutti presi alla sprovvista.

Però magari, il colpevole sta proprio in silenzio per fare sembrare questo.
Sono in loop


----------



## pazzomania (29 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ne discuteremo meglio tramite telegrafo, ad una decina di metri sottoterra
> Oppure sotto terra e basta, senza telegrafo e perennemente in orizzontale



Ma no, ci vogliono almeno 2 criminali per scatenare una guerra nucleare.
Per ora ne abbiamo solo uno.

E poi tutti sti potenti, tutta sta fatica per fare gli sborroni su un cumulo di macerie?
Non avrebbe senso.


----------



## Andris (29 Settembre 2022)

*Commissione UE*

*"**La situazione relativa agli elevati costi del gas naturale in Europa rimarrà sfidante per tutto il 2022 e anche nell'inverno 2023-24, dato che i contratti a prezzo fisso firmati prima della crisi stanno scadendo e i fornitori offrono nuovi prezzi più elevati"*


eh eh, inverno 2024.
vai che si pareggiano i due anni e mezzo di covid
proseguire sulla nuova normalità, l'importante è non tornare mai a fine 2019


----------



## cris (29 Settembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ci sono comuni che letteralmente non hanno soldi a sufficienza per far fronte al caro energia, amministratori che si trovano a dover scegliere se spegnere i lampioni per strada o lasciare i bambini al freddo nelle scuole altro che pazzi.. nessun amministratore locale gode nel tagliare i sevizi ai cittadini il problema è reale purtroppo..


Si ma la luce ok tagliala, ma non e che devi impedire alla gente di uscire di casa, quella e follia


----------



## Andris (29 Settembre 2022)

*governo tedesco al lavoro per una manovra tra 150 e 200 miliardi di euro come sussidi a imprese e cittadini


Adnkronos*


strano, non aspettano di elemosinare a rate il PNRR per agire...

un'altra potenza di fuoco, altro che Conte nelle sue conferenze notturne 2020...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma no, ci vogliono almeno 2 criminali per scatenare una guerra nucleare.
> Per ora ne abbiamo solo uno.
> 
> E poi tutti sti potenti, tutta sta fatica per fare gli sborroni su un cumulo di macerie?
> Non avrebbe senso.



Forse il problema è proprio questo: vedi solamente quello che i giornali/giornalisti/intelligence/primi ministri chiamano criminale 

Io invece vedo 3 criminali + 2 pronti a buttarla in cù a tutti + 1 cocainomane + 3 pazzi guerrafondai + 1 servetto.
Più altri servi a fare da contorno.


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Non vedo nessuna sensatezza nell operato di Putin in questi giorni... Tipo sta condannando a morte 2-3000 soldati schierati a Lyman, un paese che nemmeno fa parte di uno degli Oblast annessi. Potevano fuggire, Putin ha ordinato loro di combattere fino all'ultimo, e adesso sono accerchiati.


Solo qualche italiano tifoso crede che Putin abbia ancora saldo potere in Russia.
Tutti i russi con cui ho parlato mi hanno detto che è spacciato e che si aspettano che da un giorno all'altro sparisca dalla circolazione in stile sovietico... "Putin è malato e ha bisogno di riposo"


----------



## cris (29 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Solo qualche italiano tifoso crede che Putin abbia ancora saldo potere in Russia.
> Tutti i russi con cui ho parlato mi hanno detto che è spacciato e che si aspettano che da un giorno all'altro sparisca dalla circolazione in stile sovietico... "Putin è malato e ha bisogno di riposo"


Bisogna sperare che dall’interno qualcuno “faccia qualcosa”.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sta frase la stanno un po' strumentalizzando
> 
> Disse "Se la Russia invade, non ci sarà più un Nord Stream 2"
> 
> Non per fare l' avvocato del diavolo, ma questo è quanto.



Non è strumentalizzata la frase, lo sarebbe se fosse solo quella. Dopo quella frase la giornalista gli chiede come pensa di fare visto che sono affari della Germania, e biden risponde che hanno i mezzi per farlo e lo faranno. Di fatto escludendo del tutto la posizione tedesca sulla questione. Come se non esistesse neanche la Germania, proprio modi di fare da bullo


----------



## pazzomania (29 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Forse il problema è proprio questo: vedi solamente quello che i giornali/giornalisti/intelligence/primi ministri chiamano criminale


Maledetto mainstream che mi manipola il cervello 

Comunque l'80% delle fonti da cui attingo quando ho tempo, la pensa in maniera OPPOSTA a me quasi su tutto...cosi non mi faccio plagiare!!!


----------



## pazzomania (29 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non è strumentalizzata la frase, lo sarebbe se fosse solo quella. Dopo quella frase la giornalista gli chiede come pensa di fare visto che sono affari della Germania, e biden risponde che hanno i mezzi per farlo e lo faranno. Di fatto escludendo del tutto la posizione tedesca sulla questione. Come se non esistesse neanche la Germania, proprio modi di fare da bullo


Come Putin, quindi.

Uguale uguale, bulli e mafiosetti entrambi.

Però va beh, purtroppo, non c'è da stupirsi che chi ha un qualche potere lo usi e ne approfitti e tenti e addirittura riesca ad influenzare, fa parte della realtà.

Ingenuo credere sia possibile un mondo diverso, ci sarà sempre qualcuno.


----------



## Sam (29 Settembre 2022)

Ma quindi fatemi capire: se io, e altri, diciamo che l’Ucraina è stata aizzata dagli USA tramite personaggi pagati come la Timoshenko, ed è un fatto provato, allora è complottismo perché la verità è che Putin è pazzo.
Per carità, magari lo è, ma dato che non sono un medico e non ci sono prove in tal senso, direi che si può bellamente soprassedere.

Se qualcuno inventa teorie strampalate dicendo che il danno al gasdotto lo hanno fatto i russi, usando i motivi più disparati, che non stanno nemmeno in terra, visto che:

ai russi interessa fare affari con il gas, mica buttarlo nel cesso, dando ancora di più agli europei un motivo per tagliarsi le palle seguendo gli USA e chiudendo il mercato con loro.
se i russi riescono a danneggiare così facilmente un gasdotto in territorio NATO, significa che quest'ultima è un'accozzaglia di gente che non sa nemmeno tenere d'occhio il giardino di casa. E il che la dice lunga sul grande potenziale offensivo di cui si parlava qui dentro, e le cui performance sono suffragate da mezzo secolo di guerre finite nella maniera più ridicola.
se i russi tirassero giù i famosi cavi per le transazioni finanziarie, i primi a saltare in aria sarebbero loro, visto quanto sono esposti con le nostre banche e assicurazioni, e considerando che hanno in Occidente investimenti considerevoli. Nel 2008, per esempio, subirono anche loro la crisi americana, visto che avevano ENORMI quote di investimento nella Fennie, nella Freddie e nella AIG.

Ce li vedo proprio a capire quale cavo tagliare, stile cartone animato:
A: "Compagno cervellone, taglio il filo rossoski o quello bluski?"
B: "Aspetta, compagno tagliatore. Guardo su MilanWorld cosa dicono gli analistoski che vengono seguiti...quello bluski, compagno tagliatore! Quello bluski, quello rossoski non si taglia perché ha il colore del Partitoski! Usa il coltellino!"
A: "Non posso, compagno cervellone. Non ne producono più, insieme alle munizioni. Abbiamo finito tutto."
B: "Usa i dentoski, compagno tagliatore, tanto a noi non servono perché non abbiamo da mangiare!"
A: "Fattoski!"
BOOOOOM!
E potrei andare avanti... ma vabbe', fa già ridere così.

Quindi, questo scenario qui, che non è provato e che non sta in piedi nemmeno "oliando" le coscienze come sanno fare alla Casa Bianca, non dovrebbe essere catalogato come complottismo?

Ma sono io che penso male, si sà...

Detto ciò, il punto è che per ora non sappiamo cosa sia successo e chi ci sia dietro, che siano i russi, gli americani o altri.
Ciò che è certo è che la situazione sta degenerando, e il conto da pagare per l'Europa sta arrivando.
Ma ormai non importa. _Alea iacta est_, disse un tale dinanzi al Rubicone.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma no, ci vogliono almeno 2 criminali per scatenare una guerra nucleare.
> Per ora ne abbiamo solo uno.
> 
> E poi tutti sti potenti, tutta sta fatica per fare gli sborroni su un cumulo di macerie?
> Non avrebbe senso.


Se quel 1 non è l'America
mi sa che stai sbagliando i tuoi conti


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mi pare strano però, che blocchino le rescissioni unilaterali permettendo alle aziende di fallire.
> 
> Non ha alcun senso.... ci sarà qualche clausola, no?
> 
> Se il tuo fornitore fallisce, vai da un altro e ti becchi gli aumenti in pieno


Infatti è come dici tu, hanno bloccato le modifiche unilaterali e non la cessazione del contratto.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Settembre 2022)

Comunque se c'è una cosa che sta situazione ci sta facendo capire, è che eravamo in una specie di "torpore" credendo che in un campo VITALE per una nazione, come quello energetico, si potesse dipendere *eternamente *da personaggi come:

- Russi

- ARABI!!!!!!!

- Iraniani!!!!

- Algerini e Libici!!!!!!!!

Il risveglio è molto brusco per molti, ma lo penso davvero.
Siamo nelle mani di sta gente, ed i russi sono probabilmente i migliori del gruppo.
Maledizione a chi non ha permesso le centrali nucleari a suo tempo ( e non sto dando la colpa ai cittadini, non erano loro a dover vederci lungo)
E maledizione se non si farà tutto il possibile da adesso in poi, per crearci un' indipendenza, ripeto, VITALE

Abbiamo passato decadi sperando utopisticamente che non sarebbe mai accaduto un evento avverso, STUPIDISSIMO pensarlo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Maledetto mainstream che mi manipola il cervello
> 
> Comunque l'80% delle fonti da cui attingo quando ho tempo, la pensa in maniera OPPOSTA a me quasi su tutto...cosi non mi faccio plagiare!!!



Manipola o no, se consideri putin il solo criminale allora sei pazzo e non solo di nome  

Putin, Biden, Zelensky, Truss, Erdogan, Lukashenko, Kim bambolotto Un, Xi, Moraviecki.
E' strano non dover inserire Macron in questa lista, dopo essersi fatto prendere per il deretano (più e più volte) da putin è sparito dai radar


----------



## pazzomania (29 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Infatti è come dici tu, hanno bloccato le modifiche unilaterali e non la cessazione del contratto.


ah ecco, mi sembrava senza senso infatti


----------



## pazzomania (29 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Manipola o no, se consideri putin il solo criminale allora sei pazzo e non solo di nome
> 
> Putin, Biden, Zelensky, Truss, Erdogan, Lukashenko, Kim bambolotto Un, Xi, Moraviecki.
> E' strano non dover inserire Macron in questa lista, dopo essersi fatto prendere per il deretano (più e più volte) da putin è sparito dai radar


Va beh allora la lista diventa interminabile....


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Manipola o no, se consideri putin il solo criminale allora sei pazzo e non solo di nome
> 
> Putin, Biden, Zelensky, Truss, Erdogan, Lukashenko, Kim bambolotto Un, Xi, Moraviecki.
> E' strano non dover inserire Macron in questa lista, dopo essersi fatto prendere per il deretano (più e più volte) da putin è sparito dai radar


Pure la Francia ha le mani parecchie sporche 
Tra i servizi segreti israeliani in territorio francese ( strano assai.. quando il nemico doveva essere Isis) 
Lo sfruttamento in Africa ( moneta )
e le intercettazioni sulla Libia e i diamanti

Io sinceramente non li escluderei tra i pezzi di fango


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Settembre 2022)

Comunque vi svelo un'altro arcano che è abbastanza risaputo nell'ambiente: qualora dovesse succedere qualcosa di davvero brutto e si stesse per scatenare una guerra mondiale, la prima cosa che noterete è che internet (quello civile) è saltato.
Ci sono piani per tagliare i cavi sottomarini, nessun governo in tempo di guerra (soprattutto usa) vuole che i cittadini possano usare uno strumento poco controllabile per aggregarsi e protestare.
Si passerebbe a tante intranet separate e ultra controllate.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Comunque vi svelo un'altro arcano che è abbastanza risaputo nell'ambiente: qualora dovesse succedere qualcosa di davvero brutto e si stesse per scatenare una guerra mondiale, la prima cosa che noterete è che internet (quello civile) è saltato.
> Ci sono piani per tagliare i cavi sottomarini, nessun governo in tempo di guerra (soprattutto usa) vuole che i cittadini possano usare uno strumento poco controllabile per aggregarsi e protestare.
> Si passerebbe a tante intranet separate e ultra controllate.


La mia ADSL fa veramente schifo stasera, ma spero sia per il temporale e non l' annuncio di una guerra mondiale.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Comunque vi svelo un'altro arcano che è abbastanza risaputo nell'ambiente: qualora dovesse succedere qualcosa di davvero brutto e si stesse per scatenare una guerra mondiale, la prima cosa che noterete è che internet (quello civile) è saltato.
> Ci sono piani per tagliare i cavi sottomarini, nessun governo in tempo di guerra (soprattutto usa) vuole che i cittadini possano usare uno strumento poco controllabile per aggregarsi e protestare.
> Si passerebbe a tante intranet separate e ultra controllate.



Ai tempi della guerra nel vietnam non c'era internet e pure la gente protestava in USA. Così come tutte le proteste degli anni 60 in occidente si organizzavano lo stesso.

Il problema è che non esistono più essere umani, ma npc zombie in larga parte


----------



## pazzomania (29 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ai tempi della guerra nel vietnam non c'era internet e pure la gente protestava in USA. Così come tutte le proteste degli anni 60 in occidente si organizzavano lo stesso.


Per me faranno l' esatto opposto.

Senza internet la gente uscirebbe a protestare, e non il contrario.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per me faranno l' esatto opposto.
> 
> Senza internet la gente uscirebbe a protestare, e non il contrario.



Basta segare tutte le app social. La gente non è neanche più in grado di fare telefonate o mandare sms. Non scherzo, sono serissimo. Allibito proprio, se non va what's app sono incapaci di telefonare o mandare messaggi


----------



## Sam (29 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per me faranno l' esatto opposto.
> 
> Senza internet la gente uscirebbe a protestare, e non il contrario.


E certo, oh.
L’abbonamento a PornHub premium l’ho pagato!
Se volete buttarvi le bombe fatelo, ma fatelo lontano dalla mia connessione.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Settembre 2022)

Penso sia un discorso di organizzazione
le comunità in stato di paura accettano di tutto
meglio non avere gruppi organizzati e che hanno in testa il da farsi per le vicissitudini in atto.

Per farla breve.. meglio il caos
che gente che vuole rovinarti i piani


----------



## Swaitak (29 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Comunque vi svelo un'altro arcano che è abbastanza risaputo nell'ambiente: qualora dovesse succedere qualcosa di davvero brutto e si stesse per scatenare una guerra mondiale, la prima cosa che noterete è che internet (quello civile) è saltato.
> Ci sono piani per tagliare i cavi sottomarini, nessun governo in tempo di guerra (soprattutto usa) vuole che i cittadini possano usare uno strumento poco controllabile per aggregarsi e protestare.
> Si passerebbe a tante intranet separate e ultra controllate.


l'importante che ci siano i canali propaganda 1,2 e 3 in tv


----------



## Andris (29 Settembre 2022)

*portavoce Esteri Zakharova:

"La Russia sta lavorando a un incontro tra delegazioni russa e statunitense per un accordo bis tipo New Start sul controllo delle armi nucleari"

REUTERS*


----------



## Andris (29 Settembre 2022)

il "bello" è che Biden o chi per lui diranno no all'incontro
così come dicono no al trattato di pace tra Ucraina e Russia, da febbraio mai una parola pro trattativa e accordo di pace
poi il criminale è solo Putin...questi per indebolire la Russia sono pronti a tutto e tutti succubi attorno a supportarli


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Basta segare tutte le app social. La gente non è neanche più in grado di fare telefonate o mandare sms. Non scherzo, sono serissimo. Allibito proprio, se non va what's app sono incapaci di telefonare o mandare messaggi



Per la cancellazione dei social accetterei addirittura la guerra mondiale.
Basta che resti Milanworld


----------



## Swaitak (29 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *portavoce Esteri Zakharova:
> 
> "La Russia sta lavorando a un incontro tra delegazioni russa e statunitense per un accordo bis tipo New Start sul controllo delle armi nucleari"
> 
> REUTERS*


cos'è vogliono aumentare il numero di testate nucleari da utilizzare?


----------



## Andris (29 Settembre 2022)

ecco il motivo per cui il governo tedesco sta per varare una manovra così gravosa

*girano stime secondo cui il PIL tedesco potrebbe crollare del 7,9% nel 2023 nello scenario energetico peggiore*


----------



## Andris (29 Settembre 2022)

a proposito di americani, *oggi Kamala Harris ha fatto una gaffe clamorosa confondendo la Corea del Sud con quella del Nord come riportano tutti i maggiori networks USA*

_*"Gli Stati Uniti hanno una relazione molto importante, che è un'alleanza con la Repubblica della Corea del Nord"*_

evidentemente non è solo Biden ad essere rimbecillito alla Casa Bianca


----------



## Andris (29 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Comunque vi svelo un'altro arcano che è abbastanza risaputo nell'ambiente: qualora dovesse succedere qualcosa di davvero brutto e si stesse per scatenare una guerra mondiale, la prima cosa che noterete è che internet (quello civile) è saltato.
> Ci sono piani per tagliare i cavi sottomarini, nessun governo in tempo di guerra (soprattutto usa) vuole che i cittadini possano usare uno strumento poco controllabile per aggregarsi e protestare.
> Si passerebbe a tante intranet separate e ultra controllate.


tu parli di guerra nucleare, ma c'è uno scenario più vicino descritto oggi pomeriggio su Reuters: *quest'inverno in Europa potrebbero essere tagliate le comunicazioni telefoniche tra i cittadini in caso di grave situazione energetica*

chiederemo aiuto al satellite di Musk come gli ucraini...


----------



## Shmuk (29 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *governo tedesco al lavoro per una manovra tra 150 e 200 miliardi di euro come sussidi a imprese e cittadini
> 
> 
> Adnkronos*
> ...



Serve un Financial Fair Play anche qui...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Settembre 2022)

Comunque ho iniziato a fare i calcoli con i nuovi prezzi dell'energia e fanno spavento. Anche consumando poco e niente partono bollette da 200 euro. Figuriamoci industrie e aziende.

Tra due mesi tanta gente si prende una bella sveglia in faccia, così come le aziende, c'è troppa poca consapevolezza del disastro in giro.


Gli extraprofitti alcuni li possono infilare nel deretano se troppa gente non paga saltano per aria pure loro


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Settembre 2022)

Uuuu il presidente della delegazione parlamentare ( del parlamento europeo) per i rapporti con gli stati uniti ha esordito con la scritta " thank you u.s.a." e la foto del gas che fuoriesce dal mare  bhe meno dubbi adesso?
Il polacco era meglio che se ne stava zitto

p.s. loro contenti perché poco prima avevano aperto il gasdotto che porta il gas dalla Norvegia


----------



## JDT (30 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Comunque ho iniziato a fare i calcoli con i nuovi prezzi dell'energia e fanno spavento. Anche consumando poco e niente partono bollette da 200 euro. Figuriamoci industrie e aziende.
> 
> Tra due mesi tanta gente si prende una bella sveglia in faccia, così come le aziende, c'è troppa poca consapevolezza del disastro in giro.
> 
> ...



Ho 3 distributori automatici con frigo annesso, piccolini, 24 selezioni, staccato questo mese che, a conti fatti, sarebbe passato da 60€ di agosto (costo singolo) a più di 150€ cadauno. Vedo bar e ristoranti invece che tengono attaccati frigo monumentali pieni a metà, centri commerciali con condizionatore, illuminazione e tv/schermi video attaccati dalle 8 alle 20, illuminazione pubblica attiva alle 16 (e spenta di notte)..e immagino nel privato cosa stanno combinando. Qui se ne fregano tutti, non è questione di sveglie in faccia, se ne sbattono altamente le palle: vogliono piangere e poi pretendere ristori. Un po' non mi dispiace onestamente.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Settembre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Ho 3 distributori automatici con frigo annesso, piccolini, 24 selezioni, staccato questo mese che, a conti fatti, sarebbe passato da 60€ di agosto (costo singolo) a più di 150€ cadauno. Vedo bar e ristoranti invece che tengono attaccati frigo monumentali pieni a metà, centri commerciali con condizionatore, illuminazione e tv/schermi video attaccati dalle 8 alle 20, illuminazione pubblica attiva alle 16 (e spenta di notte)..e immagino nel privato cosa stanno combinando. Qui se ne fregano tutti, non è questione di sveglie in faccia, se ne sbattono altamente le palle: vogliono piangere e poi pretendere ristori. Un po' non mi dispiace onestamente.


Ho il padre della mia ragazza in oncologia a Brescia, sono andato a fargli visita 10 giorni fa.

Nella sua camera usciva aria FREDDA dalle bocchette del condizionamento, ha dovuto vestirsi pesante perchè aveva freddo.

Quando paga pantalone se ne sbattono tutti le palle.


----------



## Swaitak (30 Settembre 2022)

Infine è bastato un Olaf Scholz qualsiasi, col portafogli gonfio ,per cancellare le grandi invenzioni dello statista dell'anno (il price cap). 
Dategli altre due corna di legno zincate


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Settembre 2022)

ho preso il piano ad induzione per la casa nuova (alzando a 4.5 i kwh). Sto leggermente tremando...


----------



## JDT (30 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ho il padre della mia ragazza in oncologia a Brescia, sono andato a fargli visita 10 giorni fa.
> 
> Nella sua camera usciva aria FREDDA dalle bocchette del condizionamento, ha dovuto vestirsi pesante perchè aveva freddo.
> 
> Quando paga pantalone se ne sbattono tutti le palle.



Non solo quando paga pantalone, credo proprio che ormai si sia creata l'aspettativa nel privato che ci penserà mamma italia a pagare le bollette, come lo è stato per il covid. Sennò non si paga nessuno e ci si spaccia per vittime, quando in un pomeriggio si possono valutare migliaia di modi per risparmiare o evitare bastonate di ogni genere,

Io è da aprile che ho fatto magazzini per 12 mesi, un esempio che mi pare anche tu avessi citato tempo fa, ci butto la mano sul fuoco che molti stanno ordinando anche meno invece (in determinati settori ne ho la certezza), in attesa di non si sa quale manna, non c'è un economista che sia uno che dice che l'anno prossimo la situazione migliori.


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2022)

Tifate, tifate Ucraina...

Poi per riscaldarvi date fuoco alla bandierina...


----------



## pazzomania (30 Settembre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Non solo quando paga pantalone, credo proprio che ormai si sia creata l'aspettativa nel privato che ci penserà mamma italia a pagare le bollette, come lo è stato per il covid. Sennò non si paga nessuno e ci si spaccia per vittime, quando in un pomeriggio si possono valutare migliaia di modi per risparmiare o evitare bastonate di ogni genere,
> 
> Io è da aprile che ho fatto magazzini per 12 mesi, un esempio che mi pare anche tu avessi citato tempo fa, ci butto la mano sul fuoco che molti stanno ordinando anche meno invece (in determinati settori ne ho la certezza), in attesa di non si sa quale manna, non c'è un economista che sia uno che dice che l'anno prossimo la situazione migliori.



Ma io faccio un discorso oltre sta crisi, in generale.
Quando pagano con le mie tasse, se ne sbattono tutti le palle.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Settembre 2022)

Alla fine noi Italia abbiamo i gasdotti da Algeria, Egitto ed Azerbaijan, ho letto che abbiamo già ridotto la dipendenza dal gas russo al 10%. Ma i tedeschi sono veramente spacciati, si preannuncia già recessione tedesca nel 2023 (che a cascata colpirà tutta Europa).


----------



## pazzomania (30 Settembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Alla fine noi Italia abbiamo i gasdotti da Algeria, Egitto ed Azerbaijan, ho letto che abbiamo già ridotto la dipendenza dal gas russo al 10%. Ma i tedeschi sono veramente spacciati, si preannuncia già recessione tedesca nel 2023 (che a cascata colpirà tutta Europa).



La crescita del PIL è già fittizia.

Qualche mese fa, prima di spendere una vagonata di soldi sulla mia auto, mi sono informato per comprare una Cupra Formentor, mica una Ferrari

Se devi prendere un' automobile nuova, devi aspettare un anno minimo... nonostante ci sia stato un crollo delle immatricolazioni.

Il problema, è molto più ampio.

Putin non sa più come dirlo nonostante l' abbia detto 50 volte in modo cristallino, si fa prima a ficcarlo in culo che in testa..... il mondo occidente-centrico vuole finisca.

Il che non è per forza un male eh, se noi non stessimo ad occidente però...


----------



## gabri65 (30 Settembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Alla fine noi Italia abbiamo i gasdotti da Algeria, Egitto ed Azerbaijan, ho letto che abbiamo già ridotto la dipendenza dal gas russo al 10%. Ma i tedeschi sono veramente spacciati, si preannuncia già recessione tedesca nel 2023 (che a cascata colpirà tutta Europa).



Ma speriamo.

Se crolla una tra Francia e Germania, tutta la UE crollerà, e allora forse si potranno vedere le cose da un altro punto di vista. Buono per chi verrà dopo.

Vediamo se gli USA sono così deliranti da tirare troppo la corda, per poi arrivare alla singolarità. Le probabilità sono elevate, a mio parere.


----------



## Andris (30 Settembre 2022)

*Lukashenko:

"Se gli europei lo vogliono sinceramente, la pace in Ucraina può essere raggiunta in pochi giorni"


Ansa*


il problema caro Batka è che gli americani, forse anche i britannici che ormai sono i loro camerieri, non vogliono
di conseguenza i pecoroni europei non vogliono spingere su questo tasto
è chiaro che se volessero basterebbe poco a silenziare Zelensky, che fa il bullo con la protezione occidentale sulla sua famiglia e del suo circolo ristretto, e mettere un altro presidente più collaborazionista che ceda territorio


----------



## Andris (30 Settembre 2022)

*Filtra no di Berlino al tetto sul gas europeo in vista del vertice di lunedì
Timore che le forniture possano essere dirottate in Asia invece che in Europa


Ansa*


contrariamente al pd, il centro-sinistra del resto del continente non è scemo a parlare di Europa prima che del proprio paese
e ognuno per sè, come stiamo vedendo sull'energia che ogni paese agisce in base alla sua situazione
ora la Germania spende una cifra impossibile per tutti gli altri paesi membri, gli altri si arrangino


----------



## Andris (30 Settembre 2022)

*Capo Servizi segreti russi per l'estero:*

*"Abbiamo già alcuni materiali che indicano la pista occidentale nell'organizzazione e nell'attuazione dell'attacco terroristico ai gasdotti Nord Stream 1 e Nord Stream 2*
*A mio parere, l'Occidente sta facendo di tutto per nascondere i veri responsabili e organizzatori di questo attacco terroristico"

Ansa*


se ce le hanno davvero, e non si presentano al Consiglio di sicurezza stile Colin Powell a suo tempo con la fialetta che forse aveva sniffato, è finita...


----------



## Albijol (30 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Capo Servizi segreti russi per l'estero:*
> 
> *"Abbiamo già alcuni materiali che indicano la pista occidentale nell'organizzazione e nell'attuazione dell'attacco terroristico ai gasdotti Nord Stream 1 e Nord Stream 2*
> *A mio parere, l'Occidente sta facendo di tutto per nascondere i veri responsabili e organizzatori di questo attacco terroristico"
> ...



Molto credibile, i russi non mentono mai... Pagliacci


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Molto credibile, i russi non mentono mai... Pagliacci


Peggio di quelli che ci manderanno al macello, mentre fanno finta di stare dalla nostra parte?


----------



## pazzomania (30 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Molto credibile, i russi non mentono mai... Pagliacci


Io non escluderei alcuna ipotesi, chiaro che in pole position ci sono sempre loro per diritto acquisito.

Ma la mano sul fuoco, non la metterei comunque


----------



## Albijol (30 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io non escluderei alcuna ipotesi, chiaro che in pole position ci sono sempre loro per diritto acquisito.
> 
> Ma la mano sul fuoco, non la metterei comunque



Io sto ancora aspettando i biolab di armi chimiche dell Ucraina.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Io sto ancora aspettando i biolab di armi chimiche dell Ucraina.


Non so quale paese non ce l' abbia, ci sarà pure li da qualche parte.


----------



## Albijol (30 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non so quale paese non ce l' abbia, ci sarà pure li da qualche parte.



20 per cento di Ucraina occupata, ce ne fosse stato anche solo mezzo sarebbe venuto fuori.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> 20 per cento di Ucraina occupata, ce ne fosse stato anche solo mezzo sarebbe venuto fuori.



Quando la matematica è un' opinione


----------



## Albijol (30 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quando la matematica è un' opinione


Cioè? Non ho capito


----------



## pazzomania (30 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> 20 per cento di Ucraina occupata, ce ne fosse stato anche solo mezzo sarebbe venuto fuori.





Albijol ha scritto:


> Cioè? Non ho capito



Non ha senso quello che hai scritto 

Se ce ne fosse solo mezzo, potresti non trovarlo nemmeno con il 90% di ucraina occupata.
Figurati col 20%


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Settembre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Ho 3 distributori automatici con frigo annesso, piccolini, 24 selezioni, staccato questo mese che, a conti fatti, sarebbe passato da 60€ di agosto (costo singolo) a più di 150€ cadauno. Vedo bar e ristoranti invece che tengono attaccati frigo monumentali pieni a metà, centri commerciali con condizionatore, illuminazione e tv/schermi video attaccati dalle 8 alle 20, illuminazione pubblica attiva alle 16 (e spenta di notte)..e immagino nel privato cosa stanno combinando. Qui se ne fregano tutti, non è questione di sveglie in faccia, se ne sbattono altamente le palle: vogliono piangere e poi pretendere ristori. Un po' non mi dispiace onestamente.



Confermo, nessuno che sta prendendo neanche la minima precauzione. Niente di niente, zero totale. Poi quando arriverà la mazzata scenderanno tutti dal pero.

E mi da fastidio perché poi quando ci sarà bisogno di soldi andranno a prenderli da chi ha risparmiato e ha avuto giudizio.

Penso sempre alla favola della cicala e la formica, da bambini si diceva che la cicala schioppava e la formica da brava lavoratrice che aveva accumulato risorse se la passava bene. La realtà è che quando arrivano tempi duri le cicale non schioppano, vanno a rubare in casa delle formiche


----------



## gabri65 (30 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E mi da fastidio perché poi quando ci sarà bisogno di soldi andranno a prenderli da chi ha risparmiato e ha avuto giudizio.
> 
> Penso sempre alla favola della cicala e la formica, da bambini si diceva che la cicala schioppava e la formica da brava lavoratrice che aveva accumulato risorse se la passava bene. La realtà è che quando arrivano tempi duri le cicale non schioppano, vanno a rubare in casa delle formiche



Cancel culture, direi.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Confermo, nessuno che sta prendendo neanche la minima precauzione. Niente di niente, zero totale. Poi quando arriverà la mazzata scenderanno tutti dal pero.
> 
> E mi da fastidio perché poi quando ci sarà bisogno di soldi andranno a prenderli da chi ha risparmiato e ha avuto giudizio.
> 
> Penso sempre alla favola della cicala e la formica, da bambini si diceva che la cicala schioppava e la formica da brava lavoratrice che aveva accumulato risorse se la passava bene. La realtà è che quando arrivano tempi duri le cicale non schioppano, vanno a rubare in casa delle formiche


Parole sante.

Per quello non "temo" mai nulla, sono sempre pronto per quando le cose vanno male.
Perchè so che è piuttosto sciocco credere tutto andrà liscio per l' eternità, non mi fido di nessuno.

Ne conosco tanti anche io...... auto da 50/60/70 mila euro, e se gli chiedi di portarti 5.000 euro in 24 ore vanno in crisi.

Ovvio che con ste bollette non si può andare avanti per anni, *quasi* *nessuno potrà.*

Proprio per questo non sono cosi preoccupato ( sul medio periodo, beninteso, nel breve ci saranno molte "vittime"), una soluzione dovrà essere trovata per forza.

Siamo in declino a medio/lungo termine, ma non è contemplabile una discesa cosi ripida.


----------



## Swaitak (30 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Confermo, nessuno che sta prendendo neanche la minima precauzione. Niente di niente, zero totale. Poi quando arriverà la mazzata scenderanno tutti dal pero.
> 
> E mi da fastidio perché poi quando ci sarà bisogno di soldi andranno a prenderli da chi ha risparmiato e ha avuto giudizio.
> 
> Penso sempre alla favola della cicala e la formica, da bambini si diceva che la cicala schioppava e la formica da brava lavoratrice che aveva accumulato risorse se la passava bene. La realtà è che quando arrivano tempi duri le cicale non schioppano, vanno a rubare in casa delle formiche


tra l'altro il piano del buon Cingolani si basa anche sulla volontà delle persone... come al solito qualcuno pagherà più di altri


----------



## Nomaduk (30 Settembre 2022)

Parlando terra terra pare che gli aumenti del gas con la guerra c'entrano poco o alla fine un 20% il rimanente 80% e speculazione finanziaria che di conseguenza causa l'aumento di tutti i prezzi dei generi alimentari. Gli omini in giacca e cravatta a wallstreet e city di Londra hanno usato la guerra per speculare buttando il solito fumo negli occhi per il popolino. E il loro lavoro sanno farlo benissimo.


----------



## Alkampfer (30 Settembre 2022)

vi consiglio il video del solito Mazzucco "Sabotaggio Nord Stream: chi è stato?"


----------



## pazzomania (30 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> tra l'altro il piano del buon Cingolani si basa anche sulla volontà delle persone... come al solito qualcuno pagherà più di altri



Il problema non è la volontà o meno, secondo me.

Il problema è che se non si ha ben chiaro il problema ( scusa il gioco di parole) molti cascheranno dal pero quando gli arriveranno bollette ultra-salate.

Io sto tentando di spiegarlo a chi mi è vicino, ma non per fare il buon samaritano, ma perchè li vedo che non hanno percepito la dimensione della cosa.

Molti sono dell' idea che se prima in inverno spendevano 200 euro al mese di riscaldamento, sarà qualcosa in più, che so, 300 euro.
Ma quando poi gli arriva la bolletta da 1000 euro mensili, sverranno.


----------



## Swaitak (30 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il problema non è la volontà o meno, secondo me.
> 
> Il problema è che se non si ha ben chiaro il problema ( scusa il gioco di parole) molti cascheranno dal pero quando gli arriveranno bollette ultra-salate.
> 
> ...


speriamo che i Ferragnez spieghino come risparmiare altrimenti non lo capiranno mai 
I canali di informazione e gli stessi che elaborano leggi e piani non sono mai chiari al 100%, non vanno mai nello specifico e al sodo, ci sta che il 90% delle persone apprenda le notizie come puro argomento di discussione.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Lukashenko:
> 
> "Se gli europei lo vogliono sinceramente, la pace in Ucraina può essere raggiunta in pochi giorni"
> 
> ...



Fin dai primi giorni della guerra è stato così.
Se davvero non volevano arrivare allo scontro, mettevano al lavoro i diplomatici e fine della storia.

Ma uno scontro (con la possibilità di tirare una stecca in faccia al tuo nemico storico) era troppo ghiotto.


----------



## Davidoff (30 Settembre 2022)

La Germania rischia di rimanere al freddo, inflazione che galoppa, aziende che chiudono, economia che crolla, decisioni imposte da altri paesi che danneggiano il popolo tedesco...somiglia molto agli anni pre-Hitler. Chi veramente volesse staccarsi dagli americani dovrebbe "sperare" che i tedeschi si sveglino e ricomincino a preoccuparsi di geopolitica, perché non ci sarebbe altro modo di cacciare gli Yankee dall'Europa se non un'alleanza franco-tedesca. 
Certo, noi ovviamente diventeremmo del tutto loro satelliti, siamo zero politicamente, oltretutto meglio che il padrone ti guardi da vicino o da lontano?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Settembre 2022)

Comunque nell'assurdità più totale è sbucata pure sta roba. Speculazione ai massimi come sempre


----------



## Swaitak (30 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Comunque nell'assurdità più totale è sbucata pure sta roba. Speculazione ai massimi come sempre
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3381


quello che temo è proprio questo, i privati esportano il poco che abbiamo e noi lo pigliamo in cu!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> quello che temo è proprio questo, esportiamo il poco che abbiamo e noi lo pigliamo in cu!



Andrà sicuro così


----------



## Milanoide (30 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> speriamo che i Ferragnez spieghino come risparmiare altrimenti non lo capiranno mai
> I canali di informazione e gli stessi che elaborano leggi e piani non sono mai chiari al 100%, non vanno mai nello specifico e al sodo, ci sta che il 90% delle persone apprenda le notizie come puro argomento di discussione.


Ze Fedez mi prezta la Chiaraz fazzo a menoz del gaz quezto invertzo


----------



## Nevergiveup (30 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Parole sante.
> 
> Per quello non "temo" mai nulla, sono sempre pronto per quando le cose vanno male.
> Perchè so che è piuttosto sciocco credere tutto andrà liscio per l' eternità, non mi fido di nessuno.
> ...


Chi si compra auto da 50 mila euro a rate tirandosi il collo si merita economicamente una brutta fine.. roba da dementi proprio.

Prima o poi questi tempi dovevano arrivare, meno male ho dato retta alla mia zucca dura e impostato l'approvigionamento energetico mio e della mia famiglia a legna che è l'unica garanzia che percepisco come tale sinceramente. Mi spiace che chi vive nei centri urbani spesso non abbia questa possibilità.


----------



## Albijol (30 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non ha senso quello che hai scritto
> 
> Se ce ne fosse solo mezzo, potresti non trovarlo nemmeno con il 90% di ucraina occupata.
> Figurati col 20%



È almeno un decennio che la Russia spara capzate comprovate e ancora le lasciate il beneficio del dubbio. Non so se ridere o piangere.


----------



## Sam (30 Settembre 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> La Germania rischia di rimanere al freddo, inflazione che galoppa, aziende che chiudono, economia che crolla, decisioni imposte da altri paesi che danneggiano il popolo tedesco...somiglia molto agli anni pre-Hitler. *Chi veramente volesse staccarsi dagli americani dovrebbe "sperare" che i tedeschi si sveglino e ricomincino a preoccuparsi di geopolitica, perché non ci sarebbe altro modo di cacciare gli Yankee dall'Europa se non un'alleanza franco-tedesca.
> Certo, noi ovviamente diventeremmo del tutto loro satelliti, siamo zero politicamente, oltretutto meglio che il padrone ti guardi da vicino o da lontano?*


A me non piace ragionare col meno peggio, perché non porta mai a niente, se non a scambiare una presa in giro con un’altra.
Oltretutto, per certi versi, Francia e Germania sono pure peggio degli USA.

E non è che io voglio gli americani fuori dall’Europa. Io voglio le influenze esterne fuori dal mio Paese.
Non è che se sostituisco il petomane con un servo della culona, allora mi va bene, perché non è uno yankee.

Non fate l’errore di pensare che essere anti-USA sia derivato dall’essere americano in sé.
L’ho già detto più di una volta: se gli americani se ne stessero a casa loro, non mi creerebbero alcun problema.
Ma questo vale anche con i baguettari e i crucchi.
_Föra da i ball_, diceva un tale.


----------



## Alkampfer (30 Settembre 2022)

vi sblocco un ricordo


----------



## __king george__ (30 Settembre 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> vi sblocco un ricordo
> Vedi l'allegato 3382


nooo andare a cercare roba di anni prima di un evento per collegare è il primo comandamento del complottaresimo piu radicale (nuova religione)  

con questo metodo puoi avvalorare e confutare qualunque tesi su qualunque argomento

tizio nel 2015 "dobbiamo aumentare la sicurezza e il controllo su quei prodotti alimentari..si rischiano batteri come la salmonella" 
evento nel 2019 "quel prodotto contaminato dal batterio della salmonella"
collegamento "è tizio il mandanteh!!"

(nulla contro di te nello specifrico sia chiaro)


----------



## pazzomania (30 Settembre 2022)

Intanto l' Austria ha annesso ufficialmente il Tirolo... emh scusate...la Russia ha annesso ufficialmente i suoi territori che erano momentaneamente appartenenti all' Ucraina

Mady Vlady ha anche detto che è disposto a trattare se Piotr vuole.

Ha anche detto se vogliamo davvero chiamare mamma e papà, genitore 1 o 2.
Poi ha aggiunto che ai bambini bisogna insegnare che ci sono uomini e donne, non i vari "generi"
Su queste due cose ha ragione da vendere.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Intanto l' Austria ha annesso ufficialmente il Tirolo... emh scusate...la Russia ha annesso ufficialmente i suoi territori che erano momentaneamente appartenenti all' Ucraina



no ma hanno fatto il referendum, tutto regolare e conforme al diritto internazionale. Un pò come in Crimea, prima mandano l'esercito poi fanno i referendum.


----------



## gabri65 (30 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> nooo andare a cercare roba di anni prima di un evento per collegare è il primo comandamento del complottaresimo piu radicale (nuova religione)
> 
> con questo metodo puoi avvalorare e confutare qualunque tesi su qualunque argomento
> 
> ...



Eh, giusto, ragionamento di fine intelletto.

In un femminicidio ad esempio, se il marito geloso minaccia la moglie che poi crepa, gli inquirenti si mettono a cercare in ogni dove tranne che indagare lui. Evidentemente in generale non abbiamo capito una sega in millenni di storia.

A parte te, ovviamente.

Mah.


----------



## Swaitak (30 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Intanto l' Austria ha annesso ufficialmente il Tirolo... emh scusate...la Russia ha annesso ufficialmente i suoi territori che erano momentaneamente appartenenti all' Ucraina
> 
> Mady Vlady ha anche detto che è disposto a trattare se Piotr vuole.
> 
> ...


Complimenti a Vladimiro. 
Ci sentiamo lunedi con lo stagnino della Snam per aggiustare il tubo. A presto


----------



## pazzomania (30 Settembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> no ma hanno fatto il referendum, tutto regolare e conforme al diritto internazionale. Un pò come in Crimea, prima mandano l'esercito poi fanno i referendum.


A me non me ne frega un tubo dell' Ucraina, chiaro che come chiunque sano di mente, spiaccia per qualunque innocente subisca danni che non si è andato a cercare.
Ma li finisce, ho sempre avuto un sonno regolare.

Però nel 2022, da parte di un paese importante come la Russia, che non era teoricamente un paese del terzo mondo ma anzi si erge all' ONU come pezzo importante del pianeta e di stabilità, ste guerre di pura conquista mi procurano molto dispiacere.
Sta diventando un mondo di melma da ogni punto di vista.

Una volta che rompi gli equilibri poi non sai mai dove vai a finire.


----------



## Sam (30 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> *nooo andare a cercare roba di anni prima di un evento per collegare è il primo comandamento del complottaresimo piu radicale (nuova religione) *
> 
> con questo metodo puoi avvalorare e confutare qualunque tesi su qualunque argomento
> 
> ...


Hai ragione.
Bisogna pensare che tutto accade senza motivo. Gli eventi storici non sono mai collegati.
Si sa che Cappuccetto Rosso ha trovato il lupo cattivo a casa della nonna, non perché questi avesse divorato la signora, si fosse messo i vestiti di lei e si fosse messo nel letto di proposito, aspettando la bambina per poterla divorare.
Era a casa della nonna perché erano conviventi, e il lupo indossava i vestiti della nonna perché era un gender bender.


----------



## __king george__ (30 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Hai ragione.
> Bisogna pensare che tutto accade senza motivo. Gli eventi storici non sono mai collegati.
> Si sa che Cappuccetto Rosso ha trovato il lupo cattivo a casa della nonna, non perché questi avesse divorato la signora, si fosse messo i vestiti di lei e si fosse messo nel letto di proposito, aspettando la bambina per poterla divorare.
> Era a casa della nonna perché erano conviventi, *e il lupo indossava i vestiti della nonna perché era un gender bender.*


ahahahahahahah questa era buona...devo ammettere che questa era buona


----------



## Sam (30 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A me non me ne frega un tubo dell' Ucraina, chiaro che come chiunque sano di mente, spiaccia per qualunque innocente subisca danni che non si è andato a cercare.
> Ma li finisce.
> 
> Però nel 2022, da parte di un paese importante come la Russia, che non era teoricamente un paese del terzo mondo ma anzi si erge all' ONU come pezzo importante del pianeta e di stabilità, ste guerre di pura conquista mi procurano molto dispiacere.
> ...


Il problema di fondo è che per anni ci è stato fatto credere che gli equilibri fossero tali, e che tutto ciò fosse la normalità.
Il mondo si è sempre evoluto tramite guerre di conquista. Lo è sempre stato fin dai tempi delle prime grandi civiltà.
Civiltà più potenti aggrediscono e conquistano quelle più deboli, e le sfruttano.

Gli equilibri di cui si parla sono esattamente questo: uno status quo deciso da una civiltà più forte all'apice del suo ciclo di potenza.
Ha sconfitto le civiltà avversarie e ha dominato in lungo e in largo.
Ma lo status quo non rimane mai tale per sempre, e alla fine nuove civiltà più forti vanno alla ribalta e si prendono il loro spazio.

Ha sempre funzionato così, e non possiamo cambiare questo modo di pensare, perché fa parte degli uomini. Esiste fin nelle più piccole cose, nelle più piccole situazioni, e naturalmente si riflette nella geopolitica.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il problema di fondo è che per anni ci è stato fatto credere che gli equilibri fossero tali, e che tutto ciò fosse la normalità.
> Il mondo si è sempre evoluto tramite guerre di conquista. Lo è sempre stato fin dai tempi delle prime grandi civiltà.
> Civiltà più potenti aggrediscono e conquistano quelle più deboli, e le sfruttano.
> 
> ...


Le gente è disposta a vedere scorrere il sangue solo per bisogni esistenziali.
Deve sempre essere una cosa importante il fondo di base per giocarsi la vita.

Fortunatamente, non siamo ad un secolo fa, un tetto sopra la testa e da mangiare ce l' hanno quasi tutti, Russia compresa.
Auspicherei che da questo punto di vista la cosa possa far anche un pò progredire la civiltà.

Le guerre di conquista dovrebbe essere sempre meno.

Non sono cosi ingenuo da pensare ad un mondo equo e perfetto, ma che perlomeno si limiti a giochi di potere ed esercitazioni di influenza politica.
Finita li.

Almeno tra paesi sviluppati quindi Russia compresa, lasciamo perdere i beduini.


----------



## Sam (30 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Le gente è disposta a vedere scorrere il sangue solo per bisogni esistenziali.
> Deve sempre essere una cosa importante il fondo di base per giocarsi la vita.
> 
> Fortunatamente, non siamo ad un secolo fa, un tetto sopra la testa e da mangiare ce l' hanno quasi tutti, Russia compresa.
> ...


Non c'è mai stata una guerra che il popolo facesse sua. La guerra è sempre stata una decisione presa e calata dall'alto.
Sia che avessimo il pane e sia che fossimo poveri, se chi sta al potere considerasse la guerra come arma diplomatica, lì si andrebbe.

Semplicemente oggi lo stato di diritto è tale che ci si può permettere di dire che non si ha voglia di combattere. Un tempo ti venivano a prendere a casa per arruolarti.

In sostanza, non è una questione di progresso di civiltà, ma di rapporti umani.
La realtà che sembra che il mondo occidentale non voglia guardare, perché intriso di buonismo, è che nel mondo non siamo tutti uguali.
Non esiste, non è mai esistito e mai esisterà questo concetto illuminista, figlio degli ideali distorti dal giacobinismo della Rivoluzione Francese.
Esistono civiltà superiori e civiltà inferiori, e quelle superiori dominano su quelle inferiori. E il dominio può essere militare, sociale, economico ecc.
Ma c'è sempre un rapporto di sudditanza. E sempre ci sarà. È una legge della natura.

E se non si arriva a comprendere questo, non si arriverà mai a comprendere perché l'Africa versa in condizioni simili e perché resterà così per gli anni a venire.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Settembre 2022)

Il vero problema è che vogliono rispettare le loro intenzioni scritte dal pentagono " vogliamo governare per altri 100 anni " ma è impossibile!
Ogni vasto e immenso impero della storia è crollato davanti al "tempo",e rimarco la coincidenza che dopo aver cambiato le loro priorità, accantonando la lotta al terrorismo al posto della competizione con le grandi potenze.Ci siamo ritrovati dopo 1 mese in questa situazione  ma sarà sicuramente l'ennesima coincidenza.. ah il problema che diversamente dal passato questi " pazzi" che governano nell'ombra gli stati uniti d'America ( certamente non è Biden ) hanno l'atomica e la vogliono usare, visto che per la prima volta nella storia, hanno fatto la stima dei morti civili in casa loro..


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Settembre 2022)

I russi potevano scegliere tra la guerra e il disonore.
Hanno scelto il disonore e avranno la guerra.


----------



## Sam (30 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> I russi potevano scegliere tra la guerra e il disonore.
> Hanno scelto il disonore e avranno la guerra.


Ti prego, non citare Churchill, che, in quanto a disonore, più che lo scheletro nell'armadio aveva un cimitero intero.


----------



## JDT (30 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ti prego, non citare Churchill, che, in quanto a disonore, più che lo scheletro nell'armadio aveva un cimitero intero.


Certo che hai una parola buona per tutti, eh..


----------



## Andris (30 Settembre 2022)

*Calenda, eurodeputato eletto in quota dem:*

*"La mossa della Germania di usare la sua maggiore capacità di fare deficit per sostenere le sue imprese è scorretta e antieuropea. 
Invece di impegnarsi per una soluzione comune, approfitta della situazione per guadagnare competitività a spese nostre. *
*Non è la prima volta."*


nevvero ?
cuoricino, hai notato l'acqua riscaldata e ora a cuccia scodinzola per Bruxelles "uniti nella diversità "


----------



## Sam (30 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Calenda, eurodeputato eletto in quota dem:*
> 
> *"La mossa della Germania di usare la sua maggiore capacità di fare deficit per sostenere le sue imprese è scorretta e antieuropea.
> Invece di impegnarsi per una soluzione comune, approfitta della situazione per guadagnare competitività a spese nostre. *
> ...


Benvenuto nel 1992, Calenda.
Te ne sei accorto dopo 30 anni dall'infamata di Maastricht.


----------



## Andris (30 Settembre 2022)

*il piddino Gori non vede crollare la sua fede, è colpa nostra sostiene non della Germania che fa da sola e mette il veto a Bruxelles:*

*"Tendiamo a dimenticare quant’è indebitato e fragile il nostro Stato. 
Poi la realtà ce lo ricorda. 
La Germania può stanziare 200 miliardi per sostenere famiglie e imprese contro il caro-bollette. 
Noi no, perché abbiamo debiti per 2.800 mld.*
* Noi abbiamo una sola chance: l’Europa"*


bravo, uno dei paesi contribuenti netti da sempre ha bisogno dell'Europa 
in effetti lo dicevano anche prima del PNRR, unico caso in cui prendiamo più soldi di quanti ne diamo, quindi ci sta


----------



## Andris (30 Settembre 2022)

*Conte il Saggio spazientito, costoro non capiscono che bisogna copiare la potenza di fuoco di 400 miliardi da lui annunciati nelle notti social lockdown:*

*"Il nuovo Governo non si è ancora insediato e già si litiga su posti e caselle, anziché pensare subito a un piano di intervento contro un aumento delle bollette del 60%. *
*In Germania si investono 200 miliardi per salvare imprese e famiglie."*


----------



## Swaitak (30 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Conte il Saggio spazientito, costoro non capiscono che bisogna copiare la potenza di fuoco di 400 miliardi da lui annunciati nelle notti social lockdown:*
> 
> *"Il nuovo Governo non si è ancora insediato e già si litiga su posti e caselle, anziché pensare subito a un piano di intervento contro un aumento delle bollette del 60%. *
> *In Germania si investono 200 miliardi per salvare imprese e famiglie."*


ma se hanno perculato Salvini per soli 30 miliardi


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Settembre 2022)

Il bello è che non serviranno a niente quei 200 miliardi


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ti prego, non citare Churchill, che, in quanto a disonore, più che lo scheletro nell'armadio aveva un cimitero intero.


Churchill aveva una cosa però che a moltissimi la in mezzo mancava; le palle.
Auspico che si abbiano le palle contro i russi anche oggi. 
La pace è già finita, quindi il "rischio guerra" non mi tocca.
Gli si faccia capire che le loro sciocchezze non sono ben accette e che nessuno arretrerà di un centimetro.

Se la scelta deve essere vivere sotto il costante ricatto di uno stato di tossicodipendenti mafiosi a cui si permette di fare qualunque violenza e la guerra, ben venga.
Come già detto, mi gusterò lo spettacolo sul tetto con champagne e occhiali da sole!


----------



## Sam (30 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *Churchill aveva una cosa però che a moltissimi la in mezzo mancava; le palle.*
> Auspico che si abbiano le palle contro i russi anche oggi.
> La pace è già finita, quindi il "rischio guerra" non mi tocca.
> Gli si faccia capire che le loro sciocchezze non sono ben accette e che nessuno arretrerà di un centimetro.
> ...


Churchill le palle non le ha mai avute. È sempre stato un vigliacco opportunista, pronto a sacrificare ogni cosa pur di rimanere aggrappato al potere.
Sacrificare la Francia sull'altare dell'armistizio con la Germania con l'Italia mediatrice (carteggio Churchill-Mussolini, ruolo di Hess nelle trattative di pace), sacrificare il rapporto con De Gaulle (che in parte era anche un bene visto che era un'idiota) per far contento Roosevelt, parlare male delle stesse persone che egli successivamente sostenne e viceversa (rapporto di stretta amicizia e collaborazione con Mussolini anche durante la guerra, e la sua posizione doppiogiochista con l'Italia e gli USA).
Tutti sapevano di questa sua indole, ed infatti né gli americani e né i russi si fidavano di lui; tuttavia riconoscendo l'utilità di Londra in guerra, fecero finta di tenerlo in considerazione.
Altri, come De Gaulle, data la loro completa inutilità, vennero fatti fuori persino dagli incontri alleati.

Per quanto riguarda oggi, non so come andrà a finire, ma non credo nella volontà americana allo scontro.
Che ci piaccia o meno, gli USA sono in declino, e loro lo sanno. E una potenza in declino non fa mai una bella fine in guerra, sia che ne esca sconfitta e sia che ne esca vincitrice (vedasi l'Impero Britannico, per l'appunto).
Per come la vedo io, la loro strategia migliore (che poi è quello che stanno facendo) è continuare così: tenenere indebolita l'Europa, per schiacciarla anche nel nuovo assetto geopolitico che si va a delineare, tramite le sanzioni a Mosca che la colpiscono sul piano energetico, e al contempo cercare di indebolire la Russia sul piano delle relazioni internazionali.
L'Ucraina rimarrà in vita fino a che tali interessi continueranno ad rendersi necessari, poi la si lascerà al suo destino come fatto in Afghanistan.


----------



## Andris (30 Settembre 2022)

*Zelensky, con il tempismo di un elefante in cristalleria, vuole aderire subito alla NATO:*

*"Di fatto, siamo già nella Nato.*
*Di fatto, abbiamo già dimostrato la compatibilità con gli standard dell'Alleanzasono reali per l'Ucraina*
*Ci fidiamo gli uni degli altri, ci aiutiamo a vicenda e ci proteggiamo a vicenda. 
Questa è l'Alleanza*

*Di fatto.*
*Oggi l'Ucraina chiede di farlo de jure. In modo accelerato. *
*Compiamo il nostro passo decisivo firmando la domanda di adesione accelerata dell'Ucraina alla Nato"


Ansa*


richiedere di essere nella NATO con una base navale straniera e quattro regioni alla Russia ?
prossimo punto


----------



## Swaitak (30 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Zelensky, con il tempismo di un elefante in cristalleria, vuole aderire subito alla NATO:*
> 
> *"Di fatto, siamo già nella Nato.*
> *Di fatto, abbiamo già dimostrato la compatibilità con gli standard dell'Alleanzasono reali per l'Ucraina*
> ...


vediamo se tra 5 minuti, alla conferenza Nato, fanno la cacata di accontentarlo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Settembre 2022)

*Cronache e notizie di guerra negli altri topic, qui si parla di crisi energetica e inflazione.*


----------

